# Der schönste singletrail



## marco (11. August 2003)

Darum geht es beim biken: singletrails!!!
Wo ist der schönste, den ihr je gefahren seid? Bitte 1 trail pro person! Länge und höhendifferenz eingeben.

Mein lieblingstrail: beim Gran Paradiso, von Valsavaranche über den Col Lauson und runter nach Cogne.
Länge: ca. 20 Km
Höhendifferenz: 1600 Hm bergauf und 1700 Hm bergab
Höchster punkt: 3296 m

Beschreibung: http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?t=47525


Foto:


----------



## spOOky fish (12. August 2003)

es gibt ne ganze menge - schwierig. Auf die schnelle sag ich mal der Trail von der Strada Monte Baldo nach Navene:

Dosso dei Roveri. 


Auch auf Eurer Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hptaccv (12. August 2003)

ganz weit vorne stehen:

- porcupine rim trail (moab/UT/USA)
- Fimberpaß nach süden
- Krimmler Tauern nach süden


----------



## marco (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hptaccv _
> *ganz weit vorne stehen:
> - Krimmler Tauern nach süden *



du solltest den krimmler tauern nach norden probieren  obergenial!


----------



## Fubbes (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hptaccv _
> *- Krimmler Tauern nach süden *


Das ist sicher nicht allgemein gültig. Ich bin technisch nicht schlecht drauf, aber da runter habe ich das meiste geschoben.

Was mir so einfällt:
Abfahrt Montozzo Scharte zum Lago di Pian Palu:
Höchster Punkt: 2613m
Höhendifferenz: ca. 800hm
Länge ?

Pfunderer Joch:
Höchster Punkt: 2568m
Höhendifferenz: ca. 1000hm
Länge: ?

Vom Lago Federa über Forcela Ambrizola zur Citta di Fiume:
Höchster Punkt: 2277
Auffahrt 250hm
Abfahrt: ?
Länge: ?

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## dede (12. August 2003)

...auch nicht schlecht:

-mieminger berge: haiminger alm-inntal
-brenta: rif. graffer - rif. vallesinella
-sextener dolomiten: val marzon und costa della spina
-vette feltrine: passo della finestra - val canzoi
-cortina: forc. ambrizzola-san vito di cadore (via forc. forada)
-cadore/antelao: val d'onge ab forcella grande
-civetta: transcivetta (rif. coldai-rif vazzoler)
-falzarego: lagazuoital
-alleghe: fertazzatrails
-gardasee: monte gazza - ranzo
-rovereto: monte finonchio-rovereto
-sulden: madritschjoch
-Ponte di Legno: montozzoscharte - pejo
-niederjoch: similaunhütte-vernagt-schnalser waalweg-vinschgau
-tegestal: dirstentrittkreuz-strad/imst
-fanes: großfanes - tadegajoch - cap. alpina
-neukirchen: wildkogeltrail
-großglockner: trail nach heiligenblut
-fimbapaß: s.o.
-pfundererjoch-weitenbergalm
-schlern: knüppelsteig - peter frag - schönblick - tiers (via trails 4, 4a, 6u)
-falzarego/col di lana: rif. nuvolao- forc. averau-fedarekamm-castello andraz-col di lanatrails-palla
-monte maggio
-heiligkreuzkofel: armentarawiesen-la crusc-st. kassian
-peitlerkofel: schlüterhütte-peitlerwiesen-gömajoch-st. martin in thurn
-latzfonser kreuz: lückelescharte-reinswald-sarnthein
-sella: plan de frea-grödnerjoch-kolfuschger höhenweg-edelweißtal-cascata piscidu-corvara
-eisjoch
-stoanerne mandln-vöraneralm-mölten-meran
-passo ombretta-malga ciapela-sottogudaschlucht (nur mit trageanstieg machbar, aber genial !!!)

non alps:
gomera: valle gran rey und el cedro (ist leider mittlerweile gesperrt)
neuseeland: remarkable-trails (queenstown) und mount cook (helibiken)

aber welcher davon der beste ist ....????? welche hab ich vergessen ???

robert
(www.traumtouren-transalp.de)


----------



## Snake (12. August 2003)

Fimberpass runter!  

...aber auch Pasubio "Strada del 52 Galeria" (sorry, jetzt waren es doch 2).


----------



## marco (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dede _
> *...
> aber welcher davon der beste ist ....?????
> robert
> *



das ist genau di frage, die du nicht geantwortet hast ...


----------



## dede (12. August 2003)

wenn ich die antwort wüßte ! jeder der trails hat irgendetwas besonderes, aber da absolut zu werten...das überlaß ich dann lieber den anderen. ich glaub übrigens, daß sich der trail in ischgl auch unter die toptrails einreihen wird !!!


----------



## michi220573 (12. August 2003)

... wie es immer ist. Ihr wurdet gebeten, nur einen Trail zu nennen, und zwar den besten. Ich weiß, dass das schwierig ist, aber legt Euch fest.

Mein absoluter Lieblingstrail ist der Trail von der Hütte Prarochet am Sanetschstausee entlang hinunter nach Gsteig im Saanenland (Gstaad, Berner Oberland, Schweiz). Weitere Infos unter dem Link in meiner Signatur. Der Trail beginnt normalerweise auf dem Gletscher Les Diablerets in 3.000 m Höhe und vernichtet auf etwa 20 bis 25 km 2 km Höhenunterschied, ist aber nur selten fahrbar, da extrem wetterabhängig.


----------



## marco (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von michi220573 _
> *... wie es immer ist. Ihr wurdet gebeten, nur einen Trail zu nennen, und zwar den besten. Ich weiß, dass das schwierig ist, aber legt Euch fest.
> 
> Mein absoluter Lieblingstrail ist der Trail von der Hütte Prarochet am Sanetschstausee entlang hinunter nach Gsteig im Saanenland (Gstaad, Berner Oberland, Schweiz). Weitere Infos unter dem Link in meiner Signatur. Der Trail beginnt normalerweise auf dem Gletscher Les Diablerets in 3.000 m Höhe und vernichtet auf etwa 20 bis 25 km 2 km Höhenunterschied, ist aber nur selten fahrbar, da extrem wetterabhängig. *



der sieht aber krass aus ! Wie schwierig ist er??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (12. August 2003)

Erster Abschnitt Schneepiste, zweiter Teil Geröllfeld, wo der Gletscher endet (riesige Brocken, Felsstufen), dritter Teil erdiger Singletrail um den Stausse (Bild auf der Website), vierter Teil das krasseste, was ich kenne: 1 km Höhendifferenz in engsten Serpentinen direkt am Abgrund. Wer die erste 180°-Kurve nicht kriegt, fällt 400 m tief. Eben ein typischer Trail aus Schotter, Felsplatten usw. Wasserfall, Bachquerungen, Treppen - alles dabei.

Hütte Prarochet


----------



## marco (12. August 2003)

% fahrbar? Ich finde auf deiner webseite keine beschreibung des trails


----------



## michi220573 (12. August 2003)

Fahrbar ist der bei Sonnenschein und nach längerer Trockenheit zu 100 %. Ich selbst konnte den erst ab der Hütte fahren, da der Gletscher in den Wolken hing und nix zu sehen war. Allerdings ist nach dem Trail ein Satz neue Bremsbeläge fällig. Klicke auf der Website auf europe biking, dann auf schweiz und dann auf les diablerets. Oder komm nächstes Jahr mit dort hin. Dann machen wir eine Woche Freerideurlaub mit Seilbahnabo und bis zu 7 Downhills pro Berg, zwei permanenten Downhillstrecken (WM-Strecke 97 in Chateaux d'Oex) und insgesamt 7 verschiedene Freeridetouren.

So und jetzt die anderen.


----------



## dede (12. August 2003)

bin beeindruckt !!!!


----------



## hptaccv (12. August 2003)

@dede: 

Danke für die Liste, die kommt übers Bett mit Kästchen zum abhaken!  

 
Patrick


----------



## dave (12. August 2003)

au weia! bin ja noch nicht so viel herumgekommen. also, von der liste kann ich gerade mal zwei punkte abhaken. tja, die nächsten ziele sind gesteckt 

also die krimmler tauern nach süden finde ich eigentlich auch klasse, wobei man nach norden sicherlich weniger krämpfe in fingern und armen bekommt  

der trail von forcella ambrizzola nach san vito hat da schon mehr flow.

mein bisheriger favorit ist aber immer noch die abwechslungsreiche fahrt über den schlern mit den trails zum knüppelsteig und dem waldpfad nach tiers. da ist einfach alles drin!  geröll auf dem schlernrücken, wiesenabfahrt von der hütte, spitzkehren, loser untergrund, fels, die holzstege usw. 
das sind etwa 1.400 hm und x km. habe leider keine karte parat, doch irgendjemand wird's hoffentlich posten. die strecke ist auf jeden fall laaaaange 






@dede: ein wenig off-topic, aber auch ein schönes foto von 'nem trail (na, wer sieht den biker? ). 
danke für den tipp von den drei zinnen die abfahrt ins val lavaredo zu nehmen. wegen der moränen ging's zwar nicht ganz so flüssig - du hattest mich ja vorgewarnt - es hat aber trotzdem spass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (12. August 2003)

1. Bocchetta di Forcola
2. Fimbapass
3. Forcellina di Montozzo - Lago di Pian Palu 
4. Madritschjoch nach Süden
5. Septimerpass


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. August 2003)

hi,

bevor ich mir die finger wund tipp und den kläglichen versuch starte dedes liste zu toppen, gibt's einfach nur einen trail von mir. war ja auch eigentlich so gedacht ...

Wormisionssteig --> Goldseeweg --> Furkelhütte
(bei der Dreisprachenspitze oberhalb vom Stilfser Joch gehts los)

Länge: etwa 7 km bis Furkelhütte
Höhendifferenz: etwa 650hm

Ist wohl auch noch verlängerbar ab Furkelhütte (Dede weiss das genauer ) 











Ist insgesamt fast komplett fahrbar, ein paar mal habe ich kurz schieben müssen ...

Ciao, Elmar


----------



## dede (13. August 2003)

sehtihr, wußte doch, daß ich noch ein paar sehr gute vergessen hatte (danke elmar !!!)


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. August 2003)

@dede naja. zumindest habe ich schon einen großen teil aus deiner langen liste unter die stollen nehmen können ... more to come!  

mir fallen bestimmt auch noch ein paar andere schöne trails ein, aber es gibt ja sicher auch noch andere hier im forum, die ein paar nette pics von einem noch nicht genannten trail haben. oder?!? 

ciao, EL


----------



## clemson (14. August 2003)

hätte hier noch eine ewig langen singletrail auf korsika im angebot


----------



## clemson (14. August 2003)

oder diesen hier auf teneriffa


----------



## marco (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von clemson _
> *hätte hier noch eine ewig langen singletrail auf korsika im angebot *



länge, höhenmeter, lage?????
Sonst kann ich auch sagen: den trail in den ostalpen!!


----------



## clemson (14. August 2003)

@ marco hast ja recht, aber leider hatte ich da noch nen tacho ohne pc- auswertung,

und so pi mal daumen würde ich sagen  5-7 km und reichlich hohenmeter da er erst im tal beim fango bach in korsika aufhört.

aber wenn klappt fahr ich ihn im september nochmal und dann gibts die genauen daten......

und den trail auf teneriffa kann i leider auch nicht mehr genau sagen, da das so um 1999 war.....

mfg
clemson


----------



## martn (14. August 2003)

hm, *fernweh*
bis getz wurden ja nur sachen im ausland gepostet, aber ich poste trotzdem ma meinen lieblings haustrail. horizontale in jena, ca 25 km durchweg. die höhenunterschiede und das panorame kommen natürlich nich ans hochgebirge ran. aber dafür kann ich den recht oft fahren,  
mal nen bsp: 





leider sieht man durch das gebüsch nich, dasses da doch ganz schon steil runtergeht 

gut, weiter mit den alpen und co jungs!
gruß, skøl


----------



## Superfriend (15. August 2003)

Mein Liebling kommt aus Südtirol:
Eishof im Pfossental - Eisjöchl - Stettiner Hütte - Lazinser Alm.
Höhenunterschied bergauf: 900 m.
Höhenunterschied bergab: 1 100 m.
Fahrbarkeit bergauf: Je nach Kondition...
Fahrbarkeit bergab: Für Cracks komplett, für den erfahrenen Tourenbiker zu 85 %.
Länge: Nicht genau gemessen, vielleicht 20 Kilometer?

Und noch ein bisschen Bildmaterial (wurde kurz hinter der Stettiner hütte aufgenommen):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Superfriend _
> *Mein Liebling kommt aus Südtirol:
> Eishof im Pfossental - Eisjöchl - Stettiner Hütte - Lazinser Alm.
> Höhenunterschied bergauf: 900 m.
> ...



auch sehr schon. was mich jedoch genervt hat sind die wasserinnen, die teilweise recht hoch sind und so den "flow" unterbrechen, teilweise aber auch eine gute herausforderung direkt nach der spitzkehre. ich muss sagen es gibt für mich schönere trails. mit rucksack bin ich auch nicht alles gefahren, der abschnitt mit den heftigen längsrillen im fels ist mir mit gepäck zu happig.


----------



## Superfriend (15. August 2003)

@spooky fish:

Ich bin den Trail gestern erst gefahren und in Sachen Querrinnen ist mir da etwas peinliches passiert... Ein paar Minuten vor uns gingen an der Hütte zwei Wandergruppen in Richtung Lazinser Alm los. Am Abend vorher haben wir mit den beiden Wandertruppen noch nett zusammengesessen und ihnen vom biken in den Alpen erzählt.
Nunja, ein wenig nach den Wanderern biken jedenfalls mein Kumpel und ich los, ich vorneweg, er an meinem Hinterrad. Als wir die Wanderer überholen sind diese natürlich voll beeindruckt. Sie feuern uns an und tuscheln, als wir durch die Spitzkehren fahren. Doch prompt hinterm nächsten Felsen hebe ich mein Hinterrad nicht genügend an - es knallt auf eine der berrüchtigten Querrinnen und, klar: Durchschlag!
Während ich mir also die Seele aus dem Leib pumpe, ziehen die ehemals beeindruckten Wanderer ganz gemütlich an mir vorbei.

Jedenfalls zähle ich mich zu den genannten "erfahrenen Tourenbikern", die etwa 85 % fahren können.

Und nochmal ein Foto, allerdings nicht gestern aufgenommen, sondern vor etwa vier Wochen.


----------



## Superfriend (15. August 2003)

Vergessen zu erwähnen: Der höchste Punkt des Eisjöchl-Trails liegt kurz vor der Stettiner Hütte auf 2908 Metern.


----------



## spOOky fish (15. August 2003)

von 5 leuten hatten bei uns 2 hinten einen durchschlag - ich nicht


----------



## Carsten (15. August 2003)

also dies Jahr habe ich schon:

-Monte Stivo am Gardasee (1700 hm Trail, alles drin: alpin, wald, fels, karrenweg)

-Bocca die Forcola zum Lago di Fraele (genial)

-Eisjöchl non der Stettiner Hütte zur Laziser Alm (nicht zu toppen, den er die Treppe fährt will ich aber sehen, sonst alles gefahren)

-Krimmler Tauern nach Süden (ein absolutes Highlight)


-Knüppelsteig von Schlern runter (super)

-E5 vom Trudener Horn zum Lago Santo

ansonsten aus den Vorjahren:

-Septimerpass
-Fimberpaß
-Lago Pian Palü
-Pfunderer Joch


...der Beste war; Eisjöchl und Krimmler Tauern (Foto)





viele Fotos dazu auf meiner HP


----------



## t-age (15. August 2003)

Hoi,


also, mein Favorit ist bestimmt noch auf keiner eurer Listen abgehakt worden... 

Garmisch, vom Sonn-Alpin(Zugspitze) übers Zugspitzplatt/Knorrhütte ins Reintal und nach Garmisch...

1700HM Downhill, komplett fahrbar, alles dabei, Geröll, Fels, Karrenwege...

Bilder gibt´s hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t57590.html


Hey, wo hier scheinbar die Experten vertreten sind: wie sähe eure perfekte Singletrail-Transalp oder Alpentour aus?


Ciao t-age


----------



## marco (17. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von t-age _
> *Hoi,
> 
> Garmisch, vom Sonn-Alpin(Zugspitze) übers Zugspitzplatt/Knorrhütte ins Reintal und nach Garmisch...
> ...



wer soll das glauben?  
Zwei freunde von mir haben dasselbe gemacht, und von "komplett fahrbar" war nie die rede. Und die beiden können super fahren. Habe auch ihre fotos gesehen...netter ausflug in den bergen: zu fuß


----------



## C.K. (17. August 2003)

Ich hab hier jetzt öfters ´Pfunderer Joch´gelesen. ich nehme mal an Ihr meint damit auch den Trail über die Weitenbergalm !???!

Ich bin dort in 2001 zum ersten Mal runter und war schier begeistert !!!

Letzte Woche bin ich nun wieder mal dort runter und war füchterlich erschrocken !!!
Hat der Trail wirklich so gelitten in den letzten 2 Jahren???
Damals bin ich ohne jegliche Federung fast komplett gefahrenund in diesem Jahr mußte ich so einige Male vom Bike, was bestimmt nicht an der Federgabel lag, so ausgewaschen und ruppig ist das dort !

Oder Täuscht mich meine Erinnerung so ???

Also zum fahren fand ich es nimmer so schön.


Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand etwas von den >FunkyFourtyFive< gehört ???
Das soll ein 45 Kilometer langer Singeltrail irgendwo in der Pfalz sein. Hab ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt weiss aber leider nicht mehr darüber.


----------



## Fubbes (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von C.K _
> *Ich hab hier jetzt öfters ´Pfunderer Joch´gelesen. ich nehme mal an Ihr meint damit auch den Trail über die Weitenbergalm !???!
> 
> Ich bin dort in 2001 zum ersten Mal runter und war schier begeistert !!!
> ...


Das kurze steile Stück vor der Weitenbergalm ist in der Tat schlecht drauf. Das sind aber keine 5 Minuten schieben und tut der gesamten Abfahrt keinen Abbruch. Zählt man noch die Auffahrt und den landschaftsfaktor mit dazu, gehört das Pfunderer Joch zum genialsten, was ich bisher erlebt habe.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.K. (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fubbes _
> *
> Zählt man noch die Auffahrt und den landschaftsfaktor mit dazu, gehört das Pfunderer Joch zum genialsten, was ich bisher erlebt habe.
> 
> Daniel *




Ganz klar !!!!

Ich habe ja auch nur gemutmaßt das der Trial in den letzten Jahren gelitten hat.


----------



## dede (18. August 2003)

eine super singletrail-transalp wäre folgende (ist aber wirklich heftig):
eschenlohe-enningalm-ehrwald-fernpaß (nicht auf der via claudia, sondern auf den steigen um die kleinen seeaugen unterm paß)-tegestal-strad-haiminger alm-telfs-inntal-götzens-birgitzköpfelhütte-halsl-mieders-maria waldrast-quellenweg-trinser steig-trins-obernbergtal-portjoch (25 min tragen)-sandjoch (singletrail bis oberhalb von gossensaß)-schlüsseljoch-pfunderer joch-sexten-nemesalpe-casera coltrondo-costa della spina-passo san antonio-rif. citta di carpi-misurina-forc. lerosa-fodara vedla-pederü-psso tadega-armentarola-falzarego-rif. dibona-rif cinque torri-averautrails bis fedare-passo giau-abfahrt bis kurz vor pocol-forc. ambrizzola-alleghetrails-seilbahn bis coi und zum rif. coldai hoch-transcivetta-agordo-primiero-passo della finestra-feltre
dafür brauchst du aber mind. 7 heftige etappen, besser geht's in 9-10 etappen. wenn du an den gardasee willst, dann halt noch ab dem primiero rüber ins val sugana und den ein oder anderen trail (z.B. mt. finoncchio) bis/ab folgaria fahren. ein klasse abschluß wär auch vom val sugana nach trento runter, einige nete trails via sardegna und terlago und dann den monte gazza-trail dranhängen. wer noch nicht genug hat, der kann noch auf der ausgesetzten strada san vili über der sarcaschlucht bis ponte arche biken und das val lomasone hoch. der heftigste trail runter zum lago dürfte dann wohl durchs val di tovo ziehen...
andere vorschläge ???

robert
(www.traumtouren-transalp.de)


----------



## marco (18. August 2003)

wie fährst du von agordo nach primiero?


----------



## Superfriend (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von C.K _
> *Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand etwas von den >FunkyFourtyFive< gehört ???
> Das soll ein 45 Kilometer langer Singeltrail irgendwo in der Pfalz sein. Hab ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt weiss aber leider nicht mehr darüber. *




Wenn du die 45 Kilometer Singletrail rund um Dahn meinst, dann bin ich das schon gefahren.
Das ist wirklich eine unglaubliche Runde, sicherlich das geilste, was ich im deutschen nicht-alpinen Raum bisher gefahren bin. 
45 Kilometer Trail und ALLES fahrbar. Zwischen Felsen, Wäldern und alten Ritterburgen.
Ich war damals (ok, es war eigentlich erst letztes Jahr) mit einem Starrbike unterwegs. Danach haben mir meine Arme geschmerzt, das war nicht mehr normal.
Leider kann ich nicht viel über die Streckenführung sagen, weil wir mit einem ortskundigen Guide unterwegs waren. Das ging ratz-fatz: Links-Rechts-Zack-Zack...
Und weil ich gar nicht wusste, was mich erwartet, hatte ich auch keinen Fotoapparat dabei.


----------



## dede (18. August 2003)

@ marco: wird nur über die forc. aurine bzw. den pso. cereda gehen. allerdings kann man abseits der straße auf nebenwegen durch sagron und mis durchfahren. ab dem ceredapaß geht's dann links vom teer an den masi... vorbei bis nach tonadico bzw. mezzano. kennst du ne alternative dazu ? natürlich könnte man auch zurück über valles- und rollepaß und dann z.B. das val rendena fahren, aber das ist nochmal ein umweg, der nur aufhält...


----------



## marco (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dede _
> *@ marco: wird nur über die forc. aurine bzw. den pso. cereda gehen. allerdings kann man abseits der straße auf nebenwegen durch sagron und mis durchfahren. ab dem ceredapaß geht's dann links vom teer an den masi... vorbei bis nach tonadico bzw. mezzano. kennst du ne alternative dazu ? natürlich könnte man auch zurück über valles- und rollepaß und dann z.B. das val rendena fahren, aber das ist nochmal ein umweg, der nur aufhält... *



nein, kenne keine alternative. Deswegen ahe ich gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-age (18. August 2003)

@dede: Danke für die Anregung, werde mal schaun, was sich davon integrieren lässt.

@marco: die Abfahrt ist recht schwer, kein Zweifel, aber ich bleibe dabei, sie ist komplett fahrbar. Nach der Knorrhütte sollte man die linke Variante über die Schuttreise wählen, aber selbst der rechte Trail ist zu 90% machbar.

Ist mir ja recht egal, ob Du das glauben willst oder nicht, fahre ja nicht Rad, um mir was drauf einbilden zu können, sondern weils mir einfach Spass macht.

Aber vieleicht lässt Du auchmal ne Aussage stehen, die Du ned wiederlegen kannst.


Ciao t-age


----------



## Moose (18. August 2003)

... was vor der Türe: 
RODALBEN
4 Stunden Singletrail! Aber eben nicht nur bergab.
Schau Dir mal bei mtbr.com die reviews darüber an.


----------



## marco (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von t-age _
> *
> @marco: die Abfahrt ist recht schwer, kein Zweifel, aber ich bleibe dabei, sie ist komplett fahrbar. Nach der Knorrhütte sollte man die linke Variante über die Schuttreise wählen, aber selbst der rechte Trail ist zu 90% machbar.
> 
> Ciao t-age *



ok, werde den trail irgendwann probieren


----------



## pat (20. August 2003)

Ich staune, dass trotz der vielen beiträgt noch keiner den sentiero 601 vom altissimo runter nach torbole erwähnt hat.

der trail hat einen gewissen legendären status, wird daher von manchen leuten auch einfach als "modetrail" abgetan. ich habe allerdings bei mind. 6 befahrungen über die jahre hinweg noch NIE jemanden auf dem trail angetroffen. ich schliesse daraus, dass sich die meisten beim thema 601 aufs mitreden beschränken. zudem tut man dem trail unrecht, da er wirklich klasse ist. ein trail kann schwer UND schön sein. der 601 ist abwechslungsreich, technisch anspruchsvoll aber durchgehend fahrbar. man sollte sich (gardatypisch) durch ein paar lose, im wege liegende steine nicht abschrecken lassen. oben, wo man noch nicht im wald ist, sehr schöne aussicht über auf das obere lagoende. mit 14 km auf 2'000 hm auch lang genug. technisch am anspruchsvollsten ist der unterste teil (da wo man eh schon etwas müde ist  ), welcher jedoch wegen einer unübersichtlichen abzweigung regelmässig verpasst wird (die leute haben dann den leichteren 632 gefahren). im gegensatz zum dalco hat es keine gefährlichen (exponierten) passagen.

gruss pat  

ps: auf dem foto sind wir geshuttelt, daher das dh-bike. bin aber auch schon mehrmals mit dem freerider (mehr oder weniger) hoch gefahren. und das auf dem bild muss nicht sein, lag aber gerade so am weg.


----------



## nimmersatt (20. August 2003)

für mich, und sicher die meisten Normalfahrer, aber kein typischer Singletrail - den 601er bin vor 10 Jahren schon (teilweise) gefahren, ist zwar technisch anspruchsvoll, aber im Prinzip halt doch eher ein verblockter Karrenweg  

einen Singletrail sollte man doch auch ohne 10+x cm Federweg geniessen können, die Schwierigkeiten sollten dann auch so homogen sein so daß der gewisse Fluss beim Fahren drin bleibt.
(Das ist bei dir und dem 601 vielleicht mit dem FR der Fall, aber nicht bei mir mit nur 80mm vorne)

Ich denk bei Siingletrail eher an den Pfad von der Cima Tignalga mit seinen knapp 50 (einfachen) Spitzkehren auf 700Hm - ich muss mal in meinen Moser schauen, ich hab die mal mitgezählt


----------



## Enrgy (20. August 2003)

> _
> Ich denk bei Siingletrail eher an den Pfad von der Cima Tignalga mit seinen knapp 50 (einfachen) Spitzkehren auf 700Hm - ich muss mal in meinen Moser schauen, ich hab die mal mitgezählt [/B]_


_


Jaaaa, Cima Tignalga!!!! Da gehts ja schon bei der Auffahrt durch den Tannenwald mit endlosen Serpentinen los!

Ich überleg auch schon die ganze Zeit, welchen Trail ich hier anführen könnte. Pasubio wär mein erster Favorit gewesen, auf den 601 hab ich auch schon gewartet, das mit dem "keinen getroffen" kann ich von meinen 3 Befahrungen (nur unterer Teil) auch bestätigen.
Klar, daß die Alpen-Crosser hier Wege anführen könnnen, die man normalerweise nicht fährt. 
Da ich eigentlich nur die Mosertouren vom Lago kenne, bleibt da natürlich nicht soviel neues. 
Besonders ist mir noch der Trail vom Bocca Cocca nach Bondone in Erinnerung, mit herrlichen Blicken auf den Idrosee._


----------



## spOOky fish (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Enrgy _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



schön , zwar auf dem alpencross gefahren aber auch in der nähe des gardasees ist der trail vom monte gazza richtung margone. war mal in der bike als "strada vecchia trails" drin. zumindest bis margone ein siehts aus wie ein alter maultierpfad -ohne loses geröll und nicht ausgewaschen aber dennoch mit reichlich spitzkehren und steilstufen.

und wo wir schon beim lago sind: die oberen pianaura trails sind super. der untere teil ist mir zu ausgewaschen und gefahren mit viel scharfkantigem fels. das fördert bei mir nicht unbedingt den spass.


----------



## Route66 (20. August 2003)

Tach,



> _Original geschrieben von Enrgy _
> *
> Besonders ist mir noch der Trail vom Bocca Cocca nach Bondone in Erinnerung, mit herrlichen Blicken auf den Idrosee. *


da muss ich Dir zustimmen, der ist wirklich super mit ner klasse Aussicht.
Wir haben aber zeimlich gebraucht, bis wir den richtigen Einstieg hatten  

So long


----------



## pat (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *für mich, und sicher die meisten Normalfahrer, aber kein typischer Singletrail
> einen Singletrail sollte man doch auch ohne 10+x cm Federweg geniessen können, die Schwierigkeiten sollten dann auch so homogen sein so daß der gewisse Fluss beim Fahren drin bleibt.
> (Das ist bei dir und dem 601 vielleicht mit dem FR der Fall, aber nicht bei mir mit nur 80mm vorne)
> *



also ich verstehe unter "singletrail" ein "trail" also weg, wegspur, pfad o.ä., auf dem in der breite im regelfall nur ein biker platz findet, "single". 
die technische schwierigkeit ist imho kein kriterium, ob singletrail oder nicht. 

aber egal, anderer schöner vorschlag: passo nota richtung corna vecchia, nach dem 5. tunnel links hoch über die krete, dann den 102, 109 und weiter das val pura runter.

gruss pat


----------



## gage_ (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pat _
> *die technische schwierigkeit ist imho kein kriterium, ob singletrail oder nicht.*



Wenn dann wohl nur in der subjektiven Empfindung von einem _schoenen_ Singletrail 

Ich kann mich fuer den schoensten jedenfalls nicht entscheiden, und hier sehe ich auch noch, wieviele ich noch nicht kenne 

Der "gewisse Fluss" ist am Fimbapass sicherlich vorhanden, aber es gibt viele schoene extrem technische Trails unterhalb der Baumgrenze, die ich vom landschaftlichen Reiz darunter, aber vom Spassfaktor her hoeher einordnen wuerde, auch wenn man da mal absteigen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (21. August 2003)

Wenn es nach einer Definition für den schönsten Single-Trail gehen würde, dann wäre das für mich ein handtuchbreiter Pfad, der kilometerlang leicht bergab gehen würde, vielleicht teilweise an der Hangkante entlang, dann wieder unter Bäumen entlang, technisch anspruchsvoll, aber nicht zu heftig für mein 80mm Hardtail (gruß an Pat ), schöne Haarnadelkurven als Serpentinen, aber auch mal einen ausgewaschenen Anlieger zum surfen. 

Das sind für mich persönlich die schönsten Singletrails! Aber jedem das seine!


----------



## alex-s (21. August 2003)

du sprichst mir aus dem herzen, snake  



ganz enge kurven zwischendurch, rockige passagen, astreine aussicht. das macht doch das biken aus oder ?


PS: hangkanten mag ich nich, absturzgefahr etc, da is nich mit zu spaßen, man kann sich leicht mal verbremsen, wirklich schnell fahren könnte ich da auch nich..


     mfB, Alex
(    ^Mit Follgefedertem Bike)


----------



## pat (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *Wenn es nach einer Definition für den schönsten Single-Trail gehen würde, dann wäre das für mich ein handtuchbreiter Pfad, der kilometerlang leicht bergab gehen würde, vielleicht teilweise an der Hangkante entlang, dann wieder unter Bäumen entlang, technisch anspruchsvoll, aber nicht zu heftig für mein 80mm Hardtail (gruß an Pat ), schöne Haarnadelkurven als Serpentinen, aber auch mal einen ausgewaschenen Anlieger zum surfen.
> 
> Das sind für mich persönlich die schönsten Singletrails! Aber jedem das seine! *



--> val pura  

gruss pat


----------



## dave (23. August 2003)

Bin gerade von unserem AlpenX zurück. Zum Glück hatte ich den Thread gelesen und konnte ich mich daran erinnern, dass der Fimberpaß auch zu Euren Favoriten gehört. Ein Tourguide wollte ihn uns am Vortag noch ausreden. Wir müssten hochtragen, nur um alles wieder runterschieben zu dürfen und Nässe wäre er unfahrbar. Zum Glück hatte ich dann noch einen anderen Guide gefragt, der mich wieder beruhigen konnte. Tja, Tags darauf, kurz vor der Abfahrt, als Regen und Hagel wieder aufgehörten sind wir dann runter ... und konnten trotz Nässe alles komplett fahren! War einfach nur geil 



> aber egal, anderer schöner vorschlag: passo nota richtung corna vecchia, nach dem 5. tunnel links hoch über die krete, dann den 102, 109 und weiter das val pura runter.



Das Val Pura macht echt Laune! Doch für wen beim perfekten Singletrail auch massig Spitzkeren ausschlaggebend sind, freut sich bestimmt, wenn er pats Route folgt, jedoch den 102er über Dalco bis ins Tal hinab runterfährt. Der Moser (Bd. 3) meint zwar ...
_"Valle Scaglione: Der dort in vielen Serpentinen bergab führende Sentiero 102 ist im Gegensatz zum in dieser Tour beschriebenen, auch schon extrem schlimmen Sentiero 111 vollkommen unbefahrbar!"_ 
... doch scheint er nun entschärft zu sein. Es ist ein normaler Single mit vielen Kehren und relativ feinem Untergrund, was die Sache brems- und rutschtechnisch ziemlich interessant macht . Bis auf eine Hammerstelle kann man den Trail aber wirklich gut fahren. 
Ich bin ihn übrigens aus Versehen gefahren und hatte den Moser-Kommentar erst danach gelesen. Ansonsten hätte ich mich nicht hingewagt - daher auch der Tipp. Das kommt davon, wenn man den Dalco fahren möchte und die Wegbeschreibung im Appartment vergißt ...


----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2003)

@ dave:

Aha, noch einer! 
Genau das (mit dem 102er) ist mir 98 auch passiert. Wollte unbedingt mal den Dalco anschauen, von fahren ganz zu schweigen. bin dann ebenfalls zu früh links abgebogen und hab erst weiter unten gemerkt, wo ich gelandet bin. diesen Weg hatte ich schon öfters vom rochetta aus erspäht und wollte immer mal sehen, wie der ist. 
Ich fands damals grausam, hab fast alles geschoben, weils mir zu steil war. man mußte fast an jeder Kehre Hinterrad rumheben, und wenn das mal nicht klappt, wirds eng bzw. gaaanz tief. Damals war auch noch nix von irgendwelchen Bikespuren (Rinnen etc.) zu merken, also zu Fuß wars herrlich, nur feine Körner, nix grobes. Aber mir wars eben zu gefährlich, das zu fahren. Landschaftlich natürlich extrem reizvoll, weil auch die Sicht auf Val Singol und dessen Karrenweg möglich ist.
Kann sein, daß ich heute mit besserem Material keine Überschlagsgefühle mehr hätte, aber damals mit Hardtail und 65mm-Gabel wars mir echt zu kritisch. Versöhnlich war natürlich wieder der Rest unten bis nach Limone.


----------



## dave (24. August 2003)

> diesen Weg hatte ich schon öfters vom rochetta aus erspäht und wollte immer mal sehen, wie der ist.



Stimmt, der Trail ist von der anderen Seite gut auszumachen.








> Kann sein, daß ich heute mit besserem Material keine Überschlagsgefühle mehr hätte, aber damals mit Hardtail und 65mm-Gabel wars mir echt zu kritisch.



Ja, mit meinem XC-Race-Bike hätte ich mich am Garda wohl auch ziemlich zurückgehalten. 1998 war ja noch die Zeit der lange Vorbauten und gestreckte Fahrpositionen. Aber so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, bist Du ja auch ziemlich Garda-erfahren. Den Trail wirste nun bestimmt komplett fahren können 
OK, vielleicht mit Ausnahme dieses einen Absatzes in der scharfen Linkkehre direkt am Steilhang, von dem im Moser 3 auch ein Foto drin ist. Hatte lange Zeit davorgestanden mich aber nicht überwinden können. Das war dann doch ein bisserl zu krass ...


----------



## Carsten (24. August 2003)

einer meiner absoltuten Lieblistraisl liegt in Finale Ligure:

Oberhalb von Finale nach San Bernardo, dann 6 km über Macciatrails, über Slickrocks, knakige Felspassagen hoch wie runter. 
Raus kommt man dann in Orco

Der absolute Hammer


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (24. August 2003)

Hallo Ihr alle,

nach beruflichem Overkill wieder öfters im Forum.

Natürlich ist das Eisjoch ein Highlight. Allerdings liegt mein persönlicher Singletrail
am Fernpass (Moser 5 / Tour 30). Diese Tour ist kein durchgehender Singletrail, aber eine Aneinanderreihung von Highlight. (Find' ich). 
Nicht über den Römerweg hinunter sondern auf einem schmalen Pfad zum Fernsteinsee.
Vom Fernpass runter zum Blindsee und den Weg drum herum ist ein Schmaus. Als Zuckerl zum Schluss die Loisachquellen...Hmmm Lecker!

Bild ist nunter zum Blindsee.


----------



## spOOky fish (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carsten _
> *einer meiner absoltuten Lieblistraisl liegt in Finale Ligure:
> 
> Oberhalb von Finale nach San Bernardo, dann 6 km über Macciatrails, über Slickrocks, knakige Felspassagen hoch wie runter.
> ...



hallo carsten,

lässt sich der weg einfach finden? die orientierung mitten in den macchiatrails ist ja teilweise nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (28. August 2003)

ich such mal hier im Forum, da gab es mal was zu, mit nem Link auf eine Website: http://www.mtb-trail.de/
Da ist es ganz gut beschrieben.
Ansonsten gibt es da unten eine lokale Karte 1:25000 mit MTB-Routen...echt gut. Alle drin, alles machbar, Navigation im allgemeinen problemlos.


----------



## spOOky fish (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carsten _
> *ich such mal hier im Forum, da gab es mal was zu, mit nem Link auf eine Website: http://www.mtb-trail.de/
> Da ist es ganz gut beschrieben.
> Ansonsten gibt es da unten eine lokale Karte 1:25000 mit MTB-Routen...echt gut. Alle drin, alles machbar, Navigation im allgemeinen problemlos. *



die karte hab ich schon  leider ist sie nicht mehr ganz aktuell. eingezeichnete pfade waren teilweise schon forststraßen. danke für den link


----------



## Roric (29. August 2003)

Hammerharte Trails, bei denen man am schluss mit Adrenalin-overdose vom Rad steigt kenne ich nun schon einige.

Bei einem "schönen" Singletrail wechseln sich knifflige mit surfpassagen ab, der Flow darf nicht zu kurz kommen. deshalb wähle ich ma den trail des Val Minor im Oberengadin als Zückerchen aus...

Gruss


Roric


----------



## Salagou (6. September 2003)

Komme gerade von zwei Wochen Biken in den französischen Alpen zurück und  die genialsten Singletrails haben wir in "Alpe d'Huez" gefunden!! Allein schon die Abfahrt der Mégavalanche ist ein Traum wenn man einmal den Gletscher (3300m ü.M.) hinter sich hat, dann geht's nur noch auf Singletrails bis auf 700 m hinunter. Am Anfang ein technischer Singletrail mit ein paar Trialecken drin, dann wird's schnell, danach gehts am Abhang entlang bis nach Alpe d'Huez, von dort geht es etwa 1.5 km auf einem Panoramapfad entlang bevor die nächste steile, technische Abfahrt einen erwartet bis Huez hinunter...2 km Strasse maxi, und dann nur noch auf herrlichen erdigen Singletrails durch den Wald bergab nach Allemond - insgesamt sind es 32 km bergab mit 2500 HM, was will man mehr?? Und von dieser Strecke abgesehen - die Ecke ist gespickt voll mit traumhaften Singletrails. Mit den Seilbahnen gehts wieder hoch - aber für dieses Jahr ist es zu spät (haben am 31.8. den Betrieb eingestellt). Ein Tipp für nächsten Sommer!!!


----------



## Radkaeppchen (10. September 2003)

hallo salagou.

ich bin eigentlich aus graz, studiere aber nun fuer ein jahr hier in montpellier. da ich auch recht gern und viel bike (bin heuer die transalp im mixed team gefahren) wollt ich mich mal kurz bei dir melden...

hast du lust mir mal ein paar bike schnaeppchen hier in der gegend zu zeigen?? (du bist doch nach wie vor hier in suedfr;?)

waer fein, wuerd mich freuen!!
lg, à bientôt  martina


----------



## starKI (12. September 2003)

Hallo,

hab zwar nicht viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten (erst ein Transalp), habe aber dennoch ein paar Favoriten gefunden:
Vom Fimberpass nach Süden zu,
Von der Bocchetta di Forcola runter
Von der Montozzo-Scharte zum Lago di Pian Palu (da aber nur den ersten Teil, der botanische Garten da unten war nich so schön - scheiß Brennesseln  

StarKI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (18. September 2003)

auf unserer viertägigen alpentour vor ein paar wochen ist mir der genialste trail untergekommen den ich bisher gefahren bin. es handelt sich dabei um den E5 vom trimmelsjoch (2500m) nach sölden im ötztal runter (1400m). die abfahrt ist ca. 10km lang und sehr abwechslungsreich (vom tempo, der wegbeschaffenheit, der steilheit...). er ist technisch sehr anpruchsvoll (jedenfalls wenn man mit starrgabel unterwegs ist) und man hat lange freude daran, da man die höhenmeter nicht mit einem mal mit highspeed verliert.

zu unserer tour ("auf ötzis spuren") haben wir auch ne nettefotostory mit anderen schönen bilder.
unten ein bild der angesprochenen abfahrt.


----------



## marco (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *auf unserer viertägigen alpentour vor ein paar wochen ist mir der genialste trail untergekommen den ich bisher gefahren bin. es handelt sich dabei um den E5 vom trimmelsjoch (2500m) nach sölden im ötztal runter (1400m). die abfahrt ist ca. 10km lang und sehr abwechslungsreich (vom tempo, der wegbeschaffenheit, der steilheit...). er ist technisch sehr anpruchsvoll (jedenfalls wenn man mit starrgabel unterwegs ist) und man hat lange freude daran, da man die höhenmeter nicht mit einem mal mit highspeed verliert.
> 
> zu unserer tour ("auf ötzis spuren") haben wir auch ne nettefotostory mit anderen schönen bilder.
> unten ein bild der angesprochenen abfahrt. *



bin froh, dass jemand die tour gefahren ist! Seid ich bis ganz unten ins ötztal? Das letzte stück ist sehr heftig!


----------



## Superfriend (19. September 2003)

Hi Marco!
Bin die Tour auch gefahren (vergangenen Monat), allerdings mit ein paar spektakulären Umwegen auf 6 Tage ausgedenht. Als wir gerade die Passhöhe des Timmelsjochs erreicht hatten, brach ein Wettersturz über uns herein. Weil Blitz und Donner näher kamen, haben wir uns dann für die Straßenabfahrt entschieden.
Dafür haben wir uns bergauf eine ganzes Stück tragender Weise (war ultrasteil) über den E5 nach oben gequält. Ab der Hütte an der Timmelsjochstraße, deren Name mir jetzt entfallen ist, haben wir dann die Straße bis oben genommen.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## rob (19. September 2003)

@marco:

ich, wir sind bis ins ötztal runter, bis man auf die straße kam. im unteren teil waren ein paar passagen in denen es durch einen kleinen bach zu rutschig zum fahren war, da war laufen schon schwer. aber das waren nur mal 20m. ansonsten komplet fahrbar. 
die ganze runde ist genial 

@superfriend:

na da könnt ihr euch ja schön ärgern 
die aufstieg hoch zum trimmelsjoch ist wirklich übel, wir sind den e5 komplett hoch (runterwärts in die andere richtung sicher auch ein highlight, nur etwas kurz). aber die abfahrt entschädigt halt eigentlich für die anstregung.


----------



## marco (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> na da könnt ihr euch ja schön ärgern
> die aufstieg hoch zum trimmelsjoch ist wirklich übel, wir sind den e5 komplett hoch (runterwärts in die andere richtung sicher auch ein highlight, nur etwas kurz). aber die abfahrt entschädigt halt eigentlich für die anstregung. *



im roadbook steht aber, dass man den E5 bergauf nur bis einer bestimmten höhen fahren soll, danach ist es besser die strasse zu nehmen.


----------



## Superfriend (19. September 2003)

@rob:
Klar hätte es besser laufen können - aber eine Mountainbiketour ist nunmal keine Kaffeefahrt, da kann auch mal was nicht nach Plan laufen. Und lieber verzichte auf einen Trail als mich unnötig in Gefahr zu begeben, das wäre unverantwortlich. Trotzdem hatten wir auf der Tour genug geile Trails, zum Beispiel den Panoramatrail vom Tiefenbachferner-Gletscher nach Vent.  
Oder die Abfahrt vom Madritschjoch... Von 3123 Metern Höhe runter zur Zufallhütte über einen steilen, verblockten, kurvigen Trail....


----------



## Superfriend (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von marco _
> *
> 
> im roadbook steht aber, dass man den E5 bergauf nur bis einer bestimmten höhen fahren soll, danach ist es besser die strasse zu nehmen.  *




Wenn ich es recht überblicke, dann haben wir das im Vergleich zum Roadbook noch ein bisschen ausgedehnt. Es ging über steile Serpentinen z.T. kletterartig zur Hütte hinauf, bis man quasi im Garten der Hütte stand.


----------



## fertom (23. September 2003)

moeglich waren:

porcupine rim
amasa back

oder aber in den alpen bocca di forcola (ok, kein downhill ding, dafuer spass bergauf yeah!)


----------



## OliTheKing (30. September 2003)

Hallo, 

1. Tip: Der obere Trail am Geiseljoch ist wunderbar. 
2.Tip: Die landschaftlich traumhafte Abfahrt von Limojoch.

Ciao OliTheKing


----------



## Carsten (5. Oktober 2003)

Servus

Ich hab noch mal einen, gerade letzte Woche gefahren:

Seiser Alm, Passo Duron (Mahlknechtsjoch)
auf dem Gradweg zur Plattkofelhütte:









wunderbarer Trail am Hang entlang hoch über dem Val Duron. Abfahrten locker cruising, Gegenanstiege machbar.

Dann weiter am Plattkofel entlang Richtung St. Christina/ Lankofelhütte:







technisch anspruchsvoller Trail, teilweise felsig verblockt aber durchweg fahrbar.
Kurzes Schiebstück an neu errichteter Treppe und beim Anstieg zur Lankofelhütte (Geröllfelder)

200 Höhenmeter steiler Anstieg zur Lankofelhütte

Geniale Singletrailabfahrt von der Langkofelhütte:







auf dem Bild sieht man den Abzweig der Abfahrt von der Auffahrt.
technisch sehr anspruchsvolle Abfahrt.
Est alpin, dann im Wald
der absolute Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (5. Oktober 2003)

Und noch einen:

1000 Höhenmeter hinab auf altem Militärweg von der Auronzohütte ins Val Marzon (Richtung Auronzo)






technisch anspruchsvoll
fahrbar bis auf die zahlreichen Querungen von Geröllfeldern
weiter unten Weg teilweise vom Bach gefressen, kurze Schiebestücke

hier noch einmal mit Trail:






und so sieht das aus, wenn man in den Nebel eintaucht:






war jedenfalls echt genial vorgestern morgen...


----------



## maze_z (25. Oktober 2003)

GEIL.....


----------



## GoldenerGott (4. November 2003)

Fimberpass nach Süden ist amtlich.

Aber warum in die Ferne schweifen?

Vom Weinbiet nach Neustadt a.d.W. (Pfälzer Wald): Hat weniger Höhenmeter, ist aber freeridemäßig noch besser. Leider nicht am Wochenende befahrbar!


----------



## Carsten (13. November 2003)

Ich habe mal so alles was hier genannt wurde zusammen gefaßt und in einer EXCEL Tabelle dargestellt.

Sozusagen als Liste zum Abhaken und übers Bett hängen.

Schaut mal rein und evtl. kann ja jemand noch ein paar Fragezeichen weg machen...


----------



## spOOky fish (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carsten _
> *Ich habe mal so alles was hier genannt wurde zusammen gefaßt und in einer EXCEL Tabelle dargestellt.
> 
> Sozusagen als Liste zum Abhaken und übers Bett hängen.
> ...



und jetzt noch ne tour bei der man möglichst viele mitnimmt


----------



## mtbiker1978 (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *au weia! bin ja noch nicht so viel herumgekommen. also, von der liste kann ich gerade mal zwei punkte abhaken. tja, die nächsten ziele sind gesteckt
> 
> 
> ...




yep, auf der wandertour im letzten sommer hätte ich mich in den hintern beißen können, weil ich das bike nicht zur hand hatte... wie bist du auf den schlern hochgefahren? tierser alpl? touristensteig ? 

ansonsten:

die besten nichtalpinen singletrails gibt´s sicherlich gleich bei mir vor der haustür  am schauinsland!!!  zuviele, um einen favoriten zu bestimmen  zum standard gehört sicherlich die abfahrt vom gipfel (1284müNN) über stäpfelesfelsen (~1.000), kohlerhau (~900) und kybfelsen (~800) zum brombergkopf (~650), den brombergsattel runter zur freiburger sternwaldwiese (~300)... wie meinte nils so schön? "forstautobahn nur in homöopathischen dosen..." 
impressionen?
bitte: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=15884&size=big&password=&sort=1&cat=500

und 

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=15890&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

doch auch der kandel soll ja so einiges zu bieten haben (kandel-höhenweg über st. peter und rosskopf nach freiburg; präsident-thoma-weg ins glottertal...) hach, was sind wir hier verwöhnt 
 (doch das nur am rande...)

happy trails!


----------



## dave (21. November 2003)

> wie bist du auf den schlern hochgefahren? tierser alpl? touristensteig ?


jo, genau! wir sind von der seiser alm kommend zur tierser alpl gefahren und dann den steig am hang entlang zum schlernrücken.

so, so, im schwarzwald gibt es doch mehr als nur forstpisten! *duck* die meisten km habe ich bisher nämlich auf der ultra bike strecke abgespult.  eine freundin hatte mir aber vor zwei jahren einmal eine nette abfahrt vom rosskopf runter gezeigt. da gab es auch zwei kicker. jetzt dürften's wahrscheinlich x mal so viel sein! 

in der BIKE stand einmal ein artikel über einen hammer-dh beim schauinsland. der würde mich ja mal brennend interessieren! du kennst ihn bestimmt, oder? wir überlegen übrigens schon ganz grob wo's nächstes jahr alles hingehen soll. ein vorschlag ist sogar die freiburger gegend. ich persönlich finde die vogesen aber auch ganz interessant, da es dort angeblich mehr trails geben soll. das habe ich allerdings auch nur aus zweiter hand. was sagst du denn dazu? warst du schon mal auf der anderen seite?


----------



## bikeclawalt (24. Dezember 2003)

Für mich bislang eindeutig:

Über 1000 hm nahezu Fall-
linie: 
vom mt. stino ( zw. Gardasee und idrosee) direkt auf Wanderpfad zum idrosee.
Exact 136 Spitzkehren, davon ca. 130 absolut fahrbar.
Der Oberhammer!!!

Auffahrt zum mt. stino auf Asphalt in ca. 1,30 - 2 Stunden.(vom Camping Rio vantone aus.)


----------



## ridefree (2. Januar 2004)

Wie zuvor erwähnt:
der Schwarzwald ist fast nicht zu toppen:
hier gibt es zig 10km-Singletrails!
Warn voriges Jahr dort auf bike-Urlaub,
mein favourite: Kandelabfahrt nach Denzlingen

Freiburg, ich komme sicher wieder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uotto (3. Januar 2004)

servus

viele von euch haben denn Fimberpaß und Krimmler Tauern erwähnt ! 

könnt ihr mir da mal nee genauere wegbeschreibung geben damit ich die trails auch finde   

thx  URS


----------



## Carsten (3. Januar 2004)

Schau mal auf meine Homepage unter der Rubrik Transalp Pässe. Dort findest Du zumindest einige von den genannten...

Krimmler Tauern sind zwischen Krimmel und Ahrntal
Fiberpaß ist zwischen Ischgl und dem Engadin


----------



## Superfriend (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Carsten _
> *Fiberpaß ist zwischen Ischgl und dem Engadin *



Auffahrt nicht über die Idalp (wie in Richtung Idjoch/Zeblasjoch/Viderjoch), sondern über die Heidelberger Hütte am Ende des Fimbatals.
Allerdings: Mit reiner Wegbeschreibung kommt Du in den Alpen nicht weit. Sowas ist verantwortungslos. Du brauchst unbedingt passende Karten. Für den Fimberpass am besten die Karte "Unterengadin" von Kümmerley + Frey.


----------



## uotto (3. Januar 2004)

klar Karte kauf ich mir immer 

muss nur wissen welche  sonst kauf ich mir 10 und hab keinen der trails auf der karte  

MFG urs


----------



## starKI (3. Januar 2004)

> Auffahrt nicht über die Idalp (wie in Richtung Idjoch/Zeblasjoch/Viderjoch)


Das geht glaub ich auch über Idjoch/Zeblasjoch. Da muss man dann halt nochmal ein ganzes Stück abfahren und das wird dann ne richtig harte Tour 

Starki


----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2004)

Bei den unzählig genannten Trails vermisse ich noch meinen Favoriten: 
Den Fatty 52

...man glaubt es kaum...er befindet sich im Pfälzer Wald.... rund um Rodalben. Eigentlich heisst das Ding Felsenwanderweg und ist komplett mit einem F markiert. 

War bis jetzt 2mal da, und gerate jedesmal in Trance. 

*45 km feinster Trail - AM STÜCK* 

War schon oft in den Alpen, aber hab noch keinen Trail gefahren, der so lang ist und so viel Freude bereitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (5. Januar 2004)

felsenpfad ist schon sehr geil, aber im vergleich mit dem was es in den alpen so alles gibt...
also ich weiss nicht.


----------



## ulrj (7. Januar 2004)

...und nicht richtig Transalp-kompatibel - aber ich mag das Stierloch (bei Lech/Arlberg). Hoch und runter komplett fahrbar, tolle Landschaft und schön abwechslungsreich.

Vom Joch aus immer schön links am Hang halten, dann klappt das schon mit dem Bikespass.


----------



## ulrj (7. Januar 2004)

Probier ichs halt nochmal mit dem Bild. Die Einfahrt zur Abfahrt - von weiter unten hab ich leider keins.


----------



## Rhinopeak (8. Januar 2004)

Hei, 

das is ja mal en cooler Thread. Riesig !!!   

Mein geilstes Singletrailerlebnis bisher war auch in Teneriffa .... mei war ich da high .... ich konnte es gar nicht glauben .... die Masca Tour (#5 im Guide Book von Michael Leibl ). Was für ein Trip ... leider habe ich dei Kamera oben am Startpunkt bei meiner Begleitung gelassen, doch der ganze Trial hat eine Aussicht wie diese hier !. Ist nur 4 km und 600 hm, aber auf einem Felsgrat, der rechts und links nach ca 50 cm aufhört und den Blick in die Masca Schlucht frei gibt... Schwelg.

So und nun arbeitet schön weiter an diesem Thread ! ;-)


----------



## baikhai (9. Januar 2004)

High Folks,

natürlich sind Alpentrails vom feinsten.

Trotzdem möchte ich an dieser Stelle auf mein Lieblingsgebiet rund um Orpierre in der Haute Provence hinweisen, was nach meiner Meinung einen rundum sorglos Bikeurlaub vom feinsten ermöglicht. Angenehme Anstiege, ausgesetzte Pfade in steilen Bergflanken, ruppige und verblockte Downhills und das alles auch für normale Biker fahrbar. Die Routen sind in der Natur bestens markiert, zusätzlich gibt es einen preiswerten Bikeführer. Mein Lieblingstrail ist Tour 4 auf den Mt. St. Michele, direkt oberhalb vom Campingplatz.

Der Ort Orpierre ist sehr idylisch, eben typisch südfranzösisch, und bietet ausreichend Infrastruktur wie Camping, Lokale und Läden.

http://www.climb.spider-net.de/gebiet/orpierre.html

Happy Trails

Uli


----------



## Heimwerker King (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Handlampe _
> *Bei den unzählig genannten Trails vermisse ich noch meinen Favoriten:
> Den Fatty 52
> 
> 45 km feinster Trail - AM STÜCK *



Hi Handlampe,
kannst Du bitte ein bisserl was näheres zur Anreise mitteilen.

Danke

Horst


----------



## dave (11. Januar 2004)

Der Felsenpfad wird übrigens auch in einer uralten MountainBike Action in einem Artikel über die besten Trails der Welt erwähnt. Wird Zeit ihn mal selber  unter die Stollen zu nehmen!

Zur Anfahrt habe ich etwas auf MTBR gefunden, wo der Trail auch sehr gelobt wird:
http://content.mtbr.com/pscTrails/E...any/,Rodalben/PRD_166957_4537crx.aspx#reviews
Die meisten meinen unisono ...
"As stated in the other posts, take A62 towards Pirmasens and take the Rodelban exit. Follow signs to town and park near the Avia gas station. There's a gravel parking lot next to the gas station. Backtrack about approx 500 ft the way you come in the city and you will see the wooden rail going up the hill. Stay on the F-Trail."

Ist z. T. auch recht amüsant die Reviews der Amis zu lesen. Gleich beim ersten ...
"There were herds of German Hikers when we went. Most of them were friendly, but a few of them gave us crap about not having bells on our bikes to warn them that we were coming *(I guess it's a German Law (and a dumb one at that) to have one).*"

Was die uns alles zutrauen! Wahrscheinlich war er viel zu lange hier stationiert 

"One herd blocked the trail and did not let us pass through. They said that it was a walking trail not a bike trail *(eventhough there was a picture of a mountain bike on the signs at the beginning of the trail).*"

Das ist natürlich der Hammer! Die Amis wissen oft nämlich nicht, dass die runden Schilder mit der roten Umrandung hier bei uns dieVerbotsschilder sind!


----------



## Rhinopeak (22. Januar 2004)

Hei, 

nachdem mir dieser Thread ausordentlich gefallen hat   habe ich Carstens Idee einer Zusammenfassung aufgegriffen ... dieses Mal aber online:

http://www.single-trails.de/ 

Ich habe begonnen alle Touren, zu denen ich vernüftige (online) Daten finde, zu übertragen. Die ersten acht sind drin, der Rest bei Gelegenheit  

Rhinopeak


----------



## Carsten (22. Januar 2004)

Da war mal wieder einer schneller...war eigentlich für meine Seite geplant 

Sei´s drum, spar ich mir die Arbeit leg nen Link und füttere Dich mit Infos, für die Wege, die ich kenn und Du nicht...


----------



## frijo (28. Januar 2004)

tja, ein wirklich tolles Thema hier. Ich kann mich kaum satt lesen. Ich möchte natürlich auch noch was zum Thema beitragen. Ich finde den Weg vom Tuxer Jochhaus ins Schmirntal auch sehr schön, wenn auch für mich zumindest nicht zu 100% fahrbar. 
Ich glaub ich hab den Weg auch deshalb in so guter Erinnerung, weil alles was ich darüber gelesen hatte sich eher nach Tragepassage angehört hatte. Um so überraschter war ich wieder erwarten doch das meiste fahren zu können. Wer müht sich schon gerne stundenlang den Berg hoch um anschliessend runterzuschieben.

gruss frijo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harald Philipp (10. Februar 2004)

das hier ist mit Abstand der beste thread den ich hier im Forum je gesehen habe! Danke!

Ich hätte da auch noch einen im Angebot...

zwischen Dalco und Val Pura, Wegnummer 112.
ganz feines Ding, und technisch schön kniffelig


----------



## dave (10. Februar 2004)

Wow, sieht echt lecker aus! Und dann auch noch andauernd mit Aussicht auf den See. Danke für den Beitrag, habe den Trail schon mal für den nächsten Garda-Trip gebucht. 
Wäre eine tolle Abfahrt vom Corna Vecchia aus über den 102 nach Dalco und dann über den 112 direkt nach Limone runterzucruisen.


----------



## Harald Philipp (10. Februar 2004)

@dave: die Variante vom Passo Nota -> Corna Vecchia -> 108 / 102 -> Dalcoalm -> 112 -> Limone ist eine meiner Favorites. Fahrtechnisch sollte man aber schon überdurchschnittlich gut unterwegs sein, auch ein Bike mit bergabtauglicher Geometrie wäre mehr als empfehlenswert.

Technisch ist der Trail etwas unter dem Niveau vom Dalco, es gibt einige Schlüsselstellen an denen viele absteigen müssen, der Boden ist aber deutlich griffiger als am Dalco. Gefährlich ist vorallem die Steilheit, daher sollte man sehr vorsichtig fahren -> Absturzgefahr.

Der Dalco wurde übrigens vor einigen Jahren ausgeräumt und ist jetzt (mit einem modernen Bike) nicht mehr sooo "unfahrbar" wie im Moser beschrieben.
Der ist auch extrem gut über Passo Nota zu fahren... träum träum... 

Hier noch einige Pics vom 112er (Prealzo)


----------



## Enduro (10. Februar 2004)

wenn dieser Thread wieder mal an den Gardasee führt, hätte ich auch noch einen Tipp - ist nicht unbedingt "der schönste Trail" aber doch mal einen Abstecher wert: Valle pra delle Noci (Moser / Gardasee West / Tour 19), die Runde führt ziemlich ausgesetzt an einem Berghang entlang und hat ne coole Abfahrt (Serpentien zum schwindlig werden und dann einen superschnellen Trail


----------



## FunRun (11. Februar 2004)

hi,
mein bisher schönster trail war im bikecircus leogang. vom asitz aus gehts da ca. 20 km 1000hm runter. als ich ihn gemeistert hab, hatte ich das erste mal das gefühl "richtig" mountainbike gefahren zu haben. genial!!!

greetz,
FunRun


----------



## Harald Philipp (11. Februar 2004)

den kenne ich! das ist der Saalachtaler Höhenweg vom Asitz Gipfel Richtung Saalfelden, oder?
Ich habe letzten Sommer in Leogang als Guide gearbeitet und das war mein Heimweg! -jeden Tag!


----------



## dave (11. Februar 2004)

@nilson: Bei diesem Schmuddelwetter sind das genau die richtigen Fotos heute 

@Enduro: Wir sind letztes Jahr auch auf dem Trail unterwegs gewesen. Es war bisher unsere schönste Auffahrt zum Passo Nota. Wir sind allerdings auch direkt hinter Vesio gestartet und hatten uns den Asphaltanstieg bei der Hitze erspart. 




Der Pfad windet sich in Kehren den Kamm hoch und hat später eine angenehm fahrbare Steigung. Dazu kommt dann noch der Thrill die ganze Zeit am Steilhang entlangzufahren. 

Und vom Passo Nota aus, kann man wie gesagt anschließend direkt ...


----------



## FunRun (11. Februar 2004)

nilson schrieb:
			
		

> den kenne ich! das ist der Saalachtaler Höhenweg vom Asitz Gipfel Richtung Saalfelden, oder?
> Ich habe letzten Sommer in Leogang als Guide gearbeitet und das war mein Heimweg! -jeden Tag!



ja genau den meine ich!
hast du`s gut...(gehabt!?dieses jahr auch guide?)  


greetz,
FunRun


----------



## Harald Philipp (11. Februar 2004)

@FunRun: diesen Sommer arbeite ich in Saalbach Hinterglemm, dort gibt es noch viel mehr Trails wie den Saalachtaler Höhenweg! Schau einfach mal im Bikehotel Conrad vorbei wenn du diesen Sommer wieder dort bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunRun (11. Februar 2004)

@nilson

ja cool, da war ich doch letztes jahr schon gast  

werde dieses jahr auf jeden fall dort wieder aufschlagen. wer sind denn dieses jahr sonst noch die guides dort? (letztes jahr waren es linda, wolfgang und reini)

greetz,
FunRun


----------



## Harald Philipp (13. Februar 2004)

Ist jemand schonmal den Verbindungsweg zwischen Dalco-Ebene und Val Pura gefahren? Auf meiner Karte ist das etwas schwer zu erkennen, aber der müsste irgendwie ein recht großes Felsand queren. Ist der fahrbar??


----------



## Superfriend (13. Februar 2004)

Heute mal ein Geheimtipp von mir. Wo kann man als Biker schonmal echtes Gipfelglück genießen? Ich wüsste da was:
Von Mals auf die "Spitzige Lun" (2324 m).
Wegbeschreibung: Mals - Matsch - Weg 13 auf den Gipfel - Weg 12 nach Plan Malettes-Mals.
Bergauf Schieben: 45 min.
Oben: Grandiose Aussicht!
Bergab: Der Weg 12 ist ein genialer Trail! Spitzkehren, Absätze, schnelle Passagen - erste Sahne! Und für den Könner voll fahrbar. (Ich musste damals dasRad um die Kehren rumheben, aber es waren Jungs mit in der Gruppe, die sind das komplett gefahren.)
Im Folgenden noch ein paar Bilder, die ich leider von www.seilschaften.it klauen musste, weil ich damals (bin die Tour 98 gefahren) keinen eigenen Fotoapparat dabei hatte.


----------



## Pan (14. Februar 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man als Biker schonmal echtes Gipfelglück genießen?


 
Auf unserer "Schönjöchl-Tour": Von Prutz hoch zum Frommes (2248) und über den Kammweg weiter zum Schönjoch (ca. 2500) - genialer Rundblick!

Abfahrt bis zur Frommeshütte auf alpinen Trails der mittleren Kategorie, dann zwei Kehren Skiabfahrt und von da über kilometerlange Waldtrails, Wurzelterroristen und Nadelspeedways bis Ladis. Dort zwei kurze Kehren Asphalt und dann auf die ruppige Rodelschotterbahn nach Prutz bis zur Innbrücke. 1700 hm nonstop Downhill vom Besten was ich je gefahren habe.


----------



## Harald Philipp (23. Februar 2004)

eigentlich ist nur einer erlaubt, aber ich hätte da noch was ganz besonderes! 

Rammseider Steig, nördlich von Saalfelden im Pinzgau (Salzburger Land):

-> UH: Es geht ca. 600hm über eine sehr steile Forstpiste bergauf (später schieben).
-> DH: Im oberen Teil des Trails sind einige kniffelige Felspassagen am Abgrund zu bewältigen, im mittleren Teil wird man extrem schnell (flow, flow!), in unteren Teil sind einigen (natürliche) Jumps und Anliegern auf der Strecke.

Ich kenne keinen einzigen Trail im gesamten Alpenraum der so vielseitig ist. Der Weg hat ein unglaubliches Panorama und liegt so am Hang, dass man abends wenns überall sonst schon dunkel und schattig wird die untergehende Sonne über die gesamte Abfahrt genießen kann! 

Dieser Trail ist ein absoluter Geiheimtip, die genaue Wegbeschreibung möchte ich nicht gerne rausgeben, im Sommer kann ich den Weg aber gerne zeigen.

e-mail an: [email protected]


----------



## showman (23. Februar 2004)

@ Dave, ich steig jetzt nicht mehr durch. Seid ihr von Vesio zum Tremalzo hoch und dann zum Passo Note oder wie??? Kannst du evtl. mal ne Karte mit der Route posten. Hab mich in dem Eck mal tierisch verfahren.

Gruss Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (23. Februar 2004)

> Seid ihr von Vesio zum Tremalzo hoch und dann zum Passo Note oder wie???



Ne, wir sind hinter Vesio das Valle S. Michele hoch bis zu Bocca di Fobia. Dann ging's wieder abwärts durch das Val di Fobia ins Valle di Bondo, von wo aus wir hoch zum Passo Nota sind. Ich hoffe der Ausschnitt der Karte hilft dir weiter.

» KARTE 

Ich hab' auf der Karte gleich noch eine mögliche Tour mit Nelsons 112er eingezeichnet (Start und Ziel Limone). Um bei Corna Veccia den Einstieg zum 102er zu finden, muss man nach dem dritten oder vierten Tunnel links einen kleinen Pfad zur Wasserscheide hochschieben und dann noch ein kleines Stück weiter den Kamm entlang. Es gibt allerdings auch schon vorher beim Monte Traversone einen Abzweig, über den man direkt auf den 102er kommt. Der Weg führt auch schön am Hang entlang. Ich bin ihn bisher aber nur einmal von unten hochgekommen und noch nicht runtergefahren. Er ist aber wie ich glaube gut fahrbar.   

Eine weitere schöne Runde wäre es bestimmt auch von Riva aus über die Ponale und den Passo Roccetta zum Passo Nota zu fahren und anschließend über den 112er hinunter nach Limone zu cruisen. Nach Riva zurück könnte man dann die Fähre nehmen.


----------



## showman (23. Februar 2004)

@ Dave,

vielen Dank, jetzt hab ichs gecheckt. Hab anscheinend oben immer den Abzweig verpasst und bin dann den Tunnelweg wieder runter nach Vesio (kam immer am Reitstall raus) gefahren. Bin die Woche nach Pfingsten am Lago und werd das gleich mal testen.    

Gruss Showman


----------



## Harald Philipp (24. Februar 2004)

@Dave: Danke, das ist eine echt feine Tour über Bocca di Fobia zum Passo Nota und weiter. Werde ich an Ostern mal testen. 
Ich kenne den Uphill zwar schon, aber damals hatte ich einen ziemlichen Hungerast und war mit einem DH Bike unterwegs... war nicht so toll!

fährst du auf dem Foto nicht entgegen der Fahrtrichtung?!

Wichtig: der Abzweig links bergauf auf den 102er ist erst nach dem 5. (letzten) Tunnel in einer weiten Rechtskurve!
Beim Monte Traversole sollte man besser nicht auf den 102er fahren, der ist nicht gut.

Der 102er ist schon recht kniffelig zu fahren bis zur Dalco-Alm, hat einige ausgesetzte Stellen mit Absturzgefahr. Kurz vor der Dalco Ebene kann man entweder weiter über den 102er zur Alm fahren (schön schnell und flowig) oder über den 109er und 110er, die sind auch beide sehr fein.


----------



## dave (24. Februar 2004)

nilson schrieb:
			
		

> @Dave: Danke, das ist eine echt feine Tour über Bocca di Fobia zum Passo Nota und weiter.



Das einzige was stört ist die Asphaltauffahrt rauf nach Vesio. Aber für die Tour dürfte sich das schon lohnen! 



> Ich kenne den Uphill zwar schon, aber damals hatte ich einen ziemlichen Hungerast und war mit einem DH Bike unterwegs... war nicht so toll!



Aha, Training unter verschärften Bedingungen?  



> fährst du auf dem Foto nicht entgegen der Fahrtrichtung?!



Das ist mein Kumpel Steve, der gerade mal für das Foto kehrt gemacht hat. 



> Beim Monte Traversole sollte man besser nicht auf den 102er fahren, der ist nicht gut.



OK, dann kann ich mir den Versuch also doch sparen.

Dir und Showman viel Spass beim Austesten! Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, ob und wann es dieses Jahr etwas gibt, aber ich freue mich auch schon jetzt auf die Tour.


----------



## spOOky fish (24. Februar 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was stört ist die Asphaltauffahrt rauf nach Vesio.



alternativ kann man auch ab limone etwas weiter richtung süden am lagoufer entlang. nach einigen tunnels windet sich rechts ein kleines sträßchen den berg hoch und führt durch einen klamm mit einer 360°-serpentine ...klasse. so weit ich weiß muss man im nächsten ort rechts richtung vesio abbiegen. diesbezüglich bin ich mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.


----------



## bike-ueberalles (8. März 2004)

MTB Weltcup Strekke:  www.inselelba.com/bike.htm

Super Single tracks!


----------



## Harald Philipp (14. März 2004)

Im aktuellen BIKE Mag ist ein Bericht über den 112er! 
Nehmt diesen Artikel aber nicht allzu ernst, bei der Fahrt handelte es sich weder um eine "Erstbefahrung", noch ist der Weg derart schwer wie vom Autor beschrieben.

Fühle mich jetzt irgendwie aufgefordert selber eine bessere Story über den 112er zu schreiben, vorallem weil ich beim Fotoshooting mit dem Tyler, Picco und Darren mit dabei war. Mal schauen, vielleicht steht bald was auf der Flowpage dazu.

Foto: Tyler Klassen beim Fotoshooting fürs aktuelle BIKE Mag am 112er


----------



## Carsten (28. März 2004)

Servus

ich ahbe das Thema des schönsten Singletrails noch mal aufgegriffen und was dazu auf meiner Homepage gebastelt...schaut mal rein

Neu auf www.schymik.de:

Auf der Suche nach dem Holy Trail...eine Lebensaufgabe...

http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/holytrail/holytrail.htm


----------



## spOOky fish (30. März 2004)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> ich ahbe das Thema des schönsten Singletrails noch mal aufgegriffen und was dazu auf meiner Homepage gebastelt...schaut mal rein
> 
> ...




hallo carsten,

zwei anmerkungen zum link:


Spot 6 Val Mora
Location: Bormio
Caracter: Flowtrail ohne Gefälle, Querung von Geröllfeldern
Altitude: m to m
Level: medium

leider konnten wir diesen trail vor zwei jahren nicht fahren weil er an mehreren stellen abgerutscht bzw von gerölllawinen begraben war. also tragen an mehreren stellen. wies jetzt dort aussieht weiß ich nicht.


 Spot 7 Lago Pian Palu
Location: Gavia-Paß
Caracter: Trail, schwieriger Wurzelweg
Altitude: m to m
Level: high

location ist hier die montozzo scharte, nicht der gavia paß! trotzdem geiler trail  

mal sehen was mir von denen noch unter die räder kommt - ich denke es wird der knüppelpfad werden.


----------



## Carsten (30. März 2004)

Val Mora ist komplett fahrbar. Bin ich 2001 und 2003 durch, beides mal vom Lago die Fraele her. Außer an der Brücke sind wir nur zum Fotos machen abgestiegen

Vor Erdrutschen, Bachbettverschiebeungen usw. ist man nie sicher. Was heut noch gut ist kann morgen unfahrbar sein. So auch im Val Marzon...leider teilweise ganz schon eckeig voller Geröllbrocken. Unten Weg z.T. ganz von Bach gefressen...trotzdem ein super Trail

Gavia/Montozzoscharte: Ich wollte die Location ja bloß grob umreißen: Brenner für Pfunderer Joch paßt auch nicht...aber man kann dann auf die Karte schaun und den Trail finden....Gavia kennt halt jeder, mit Montozzo kann keiner was anfangen, außer die Leute die hier im Forum jdenen Tag über alle möglichen Pässe diskutieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. April 2004)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Val Mora ist komplett fahrbar. Bin ich 2001 und 2003 durch, beides mal vom Lago die Fraele her.



Vo Scuol/S-Charl aus ebenfalls komplett fahrbar. Bin ebenfalls 2001 da entlang über den Lago di Fraele nach Livigno.

Stefan


----------



## Harald Philipp (3. Mai 2004)

update 112er: hier mal einige aktuellere Pics


----------



## showman (3. Mai 2004)

Geil,

werd ich mir nach Pfingsten anschaun.   

Gruß Showman


----------



## all2hipp (2. Juni 2004)

Der schönste Trail,

da fällt mir spontan ein der Trail am Monte Gazza. Ein Trail wie man ihn sich vorstellt.  Absoluter Traum

Bike hard

Helmi


----------



## Carsten (3. Juni 2004)

all2hipp schrieb:
			
		

> Der schönste Trail,
> 
> da fällt mir spontan ein der Trail am Monte Gazza. Ein Trail wie man ihn sich vorstellt.  Absoluter Traum
> 
> ...




Meinst Du den hier?






oder den 602er, der ist nämlich noch besser:






Mehr Fotos unter Holy Trails


----------



## Easy (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich möchte nun auch mal mein Lieblingstrail vorstellen, der sogar fast vor der Haustür liegt und zwar das 

Dörnbachtal - auch Jammertal genannt - in Rheinland Pfalz, ein kleines Seitental der Lahn. 

Wir sind das Jammertal letztes Jahr abgesurft und ich sage Euch - kann fühlt sich auf einmal wie im Urlaub - das könnte auch das tiefste Kanada oder Skandinavien sein.... ein Traum 

Weniger Höhenmeter, aber man muss teilweise wirklich gut fahren können, sonst landet man im Bach. So 'nen Spaß hatten wir lange nicht mehr und ein Naturerlebnis sondesgleich. Es gibt ganz wenige Zugänge ins Jammertal, weil es ein ganz enges, schluchtartiges Tal ist. Der beste Einstieg ist direkt an der Lahn beim Kloster Arnstein bei Obernhof oder - am anderen Ende - bei Katzenellnbogen. 

Und nehmt Euch viiieeeel Zeit mit, das Tal ist lang und der Trail will einfach nicht aufhören.... und macht einfach süchtig. Möglichst kein Feiertag oder Sonntag, da sind zuviele Wanderer unterwegs - gibt nur unnötigen Stress. 

Viel Spaß

Easy


----------



## the__scorer (28. Juni 2004)

Mein schönster Trail ist in Ligurien und geht vom Monte San Nicolao zum Santuario Madonna di irgendwas. schön lang, leicht bergab und verdammt knifflige Stücke drin. auch die Anfahrt über den Bracco mit der Teerstrasse auf den San Nicolao ist mit 240hm auf den letzten 1,4km ein highlight.


----------



## marco (29. Juli 2004)

update val mora: alles komplett fahrbar, der pfad wurde für das rennen "national park marathon" instandgehalten


----------



## daniel77 (5. August 2004)

mein schönster Single-Trail:

rund um den Plansee in Österreich (bei Reutte).
ca.20Km auf und ab immer in sichtweite des türkisfarbenen Badewassers des Plansees.
Am besten nicht am Wochenende ,da zu viele Wanderer  
Tip: Campingplatz Sennalpe- super Campingplatz am Ende des Plansees.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (5. August 2004)

stimmt, der ist wirklich sehr nett und nicht einmal schwierig ! da läßt sich eine nette runde zusammenstellen, wenn man von ehrwald richtung fernpaß bikt, dann die loisachquellentrails runterfährt und über die lähn nach berwang und heiterwang. dann den plansee dranhängen und rechts zurück zum grenzübergang und nach ehrwald. ist erstaunlich viel trailanteil dabei bei dieser tour (und noch dazu gar nicht viele Hm)


----------



## GoldenerGott (9. August 2004)

Ich habe letzte Woche nochmal in St. Moritz nachgeschaut und bin mir nicht sicher, welcher Singletrail besser ist. 
St. Moritz - Pontresina. Landschaftlich absolut traumhaft, fahrtechnisch sehr anspruchsvoll, wenn man alle Spitzkehren fährt (man könnte auch abkürzen).

Oder vom Piz Nair (3006m üNN) über den Suvretta Pass nach Silvaplana. 1200hm am Stück absolut geiler trialiger Trail, gerade noch flüssig fahrbar. Im unteren Teil durch verwurzelte Waldwege mit Spitzkehren.

Fahrtechnische Herausforderung, landschaftlich aber eher bescheiden:
Septimer Pass nach Bivio. Absolut pervers. Wer den komplett fährt hat jeden Respekt verdient. (es gibt dort keinen Lift zum Shutteln, 200mm Freerider is also nich) Dummerweise muss man von St. Moritz zunächst über den Julierpass , dann auf den Septimer und für den Rückweg schließlich den Malojapass wieder rauf. Da kommen leider ordentlich Höhenmeter zusammen.


----------



## marco (12. August 2004)

UPdate: der trail, der sehr nah an die perfektion kommt, ist für mich den Forcella di Montozzo Trail: flüssig, mit verschiedenen Untergründen, mit Superpanorama und über 10 km lang. Tipp: beim Fontanile rechts bleiben und bis zum Forte fahren. Ihr werdet vor Freude SCHREIEN!


----------



## marco (12. August 2004)

übrigens: gestern hatte dieser thread geburtstag: 1 Jahr alt!


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> UPdate: der trail, der sehr nah an die perfektion kommt, ist für mich den Forcella di Montozzo Trail: flüssig, mit verschiedenen Untergründen, mit Superpanorama und über 10 km lang. Tipp: beim Fontanile rechts bleiben und bis zum Forte fahren. Ihr werdet vor Freude SCHREIEN!




Gibts dazu als Geburtstagsgeschenk für uns evtl. ein paar Infos und Bilder? Will doch auch schreien, aber nicht weil ich ihn fahre, sondern weil ich ihn NICHT fahre!!


----------



## starKI (12. August 2004)

Nene, zu fahren ist der eigentlich gar nicht so schwer (bis auf 2-3 Stellen), wenn Marco den gleichen meint, wie ich (lt. meiner Karte Forcell*in*a di Montozzo, der am Pian Palu - siehe Attachment).

StarKI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2004)

Ich meinte auch nicht, daß ich den nicht schaffe, sondern daß ich nicht dort bin!
Trotzdem schonmal danke für dei ersten Eindrücke!

Gruß enrgy


----------



## Carsten (12. August 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> UPdate: der trail, der sehr nah an die perfektion kommt, ist für mich den Forcella di Montozzo Trail: flüssig, mit verschiedenen Untergründen, mit Superpanorama und über 10 km lang. Tipp: beim Fontanile rechts bleiben und bis zum Forte fahren. Ihr werdet vor Freude SCHREIEN!




kann es wirklich sein, daß ich diesen trail oben nicht schon genannt habe???
kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, da er schon von Anfang an zu meinen absoluten Favoriten gehört....

Na egal, Marco, wirmüssen uns unbedingt mal treffen. Bist Du auf der Eurobike? Was hast Du sonst noch so geplant?


----------



## marco (12. August 2004)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> kann es wirklich sein, daß ich diesen trail oben nicht schon genannt habe???
> kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, da er schon von Anfang an zu meinen absoluten Favoriten gehört....
> 
> Na egal, Marco, wirmüssen uns unbedingt mal treffen. Bist Du auf der Eurobike? Was hast Du sonst noch so geplant?



ich bin den trail erst letzte woche fürs erstemal gefahren..!

*offtopic*:
Auf der eurobike werde ich die 4 tage beim Castelli-stand verbringen: A4-202. Wer vorbei schauen will ist willkommen. Ich werde die neue mtb/freeride linie dieser firma vorstellen, da ich die produkte mitentwickelt und getestet habe  
Mehr über die eurobike hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=128311


----------



## ddibl (19. August 2004)

Der coolste kürzeste Trail:

Stettbach Richtung Ober Beerbach im Odenwald.
Höchster Punkt: 430hm
Länge: 200m
Immer fahrbar!
Dauer: je nachdem, wie oft man ihn fährt


----------



## dave (30. August 2004)

bikeclawalt schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich bislang eindeutig:
> 
> Über 1000 hm nahezu Fall-
> linie:
> ...



Zu der Tour gab's mal in der BIKE 10/97 ein Roadbook. Hat das vielleicht noch jemand und kann einen Scan  hier posten oder mir mailen? Das wär' echt super nett!


----------



## fatz (7. September 2004)

hei,
ist zwar ein bissl weit weg, aber ist wer von euch mal den queen charlotte track in 
neuseeland gefahren?
gut 40km single trail vom allerfeinsten, fahrtechnisch meistens eher leicht aber nicht viel
los und gigantische landschaft. war im februar dort, konnte aber leider blos gut die haelfte
davon fahren, weil ich nicht genug zeit hatte.

servus,
franz


----------



## michi220573 (7. September 2004)

Ich hab zwar schonmal gepostet, dass der Trail vom Sanetschstaussee im Saanenland bei Gstaad in der Schweiz der beste ist, aber ich tue es nochmal, denn wir sind im August den kompletten Trail vom Gletscher Les Diablerets, 3.000 m über NN, bis hinab nach Feutersoey, ca. 1.000 m über NN, gefahren. Gletscher bedeutet Eis und Schnee, danach Felsplatten, dann Geröll, dann Singletrail über Wiesen, Stauseeumrundung auf Trampelpfad, dann die Serpentinenhölle vom Sanetschstausee hinab, stets am Abgrund, bestimmt 50 Kurven und Spitzkehren, Wasserfall, Kicker, loser Untergrund. Eine fahrtechnische Herausforderung, strahlend blauer Himmel, Traumausblicke und extrem abwechslungsreich. Jede Menge Bilder unter www.bergtroll.com. Dort auf Trails klicken, ganz unten auf das Bild zum Thema Freerideurlaub in Gstaad, dann im Text nach unten rollen und auf das Bild Les Diablerets klicken. Sollten die Bilder noch nicht alle sichtbar sein, habt bitte ein bisschen Geduld, das ist dann noch in Arbeit.

Grüezi wohl.


----------



## trelgne (8. September 2004)

85 km Trails/Singletrails !!! Zwar nicht so spektukulär wie viele der hier vorgestellten, dafür aber zum greifen nahe, zumindest wenn man im Spessart zuhause ist.

Wer wissen will, wo die zu finden sind, sollte sich mal die Trailkarte ("MTB-Spessart-Highlights") unter www.spessart-biker.de anschauen. 
Die interaktive Karte zeigt nicht nur die besten Trails in einer topographischen Karte, sie sind auch "eingebettet" in längere lohnenswerte Gesamtstrecken, die man in seine Touren einbauen kann. Wenn die Karte noch weiter fortgeschritten ist, lassen sich leicht Touren mit extrem hohem Trailanteil zusammenstellen, die ihresgleichen suchen. Forumsdiskussionen wie dieser (schönster Singletrail...) werden dann zumindest für den bayr. Spessart wohl überflüssig werden, denn die allerbesten Abschnitte sind besonders hervorgehoben. Dazu gibt es Fotos von den Trails, Panoramaspots, Einkehrmöglichkeiten entlang der Strecken etc.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (10. September 2004)

leider keine bilderchen, aber durchaus empfehlenswert: an der eppinger linie entlang (gebiet stromberg/heuchelberg, zwischen KA, S und HN)... teilweise schön verblockt, mit fantastischen aussichten auf die gäu-landschaften, und ein paar höhenmeterchen kommen auch zusammen


----------



## Adrenalino (12. September 2004)

Na denn.....
Spot : unmarkierter uralter Wanderweg Pontuglia -> Monte di Patrico
Location : "Val di Nera" bei Terni, Umbrien, Italien
Caracter : Erdtrail mit steinigen Passagen
Altitude : 600hm uphill bei ca.12km
Level : High

Dieser Trail führt durch dichte grüne Wälder, so dicht, daß es selbst im Hochsommer dort angenehm kühl war. Verläuft ganz nahe an der Bergwand entlang ist jedoch nicht gefährlich, außer an den Stellen, wo mehrere Bäche und kleine Wasserfälle den Weg queren (zum Niederknien schön). Man passiert mehrere verlassene kleine Weiler im Wald die manchmal nur aus drei oder vier Häusern bestehen. Uphill geht teilweise nur im kleinsten Gang ( ca.12-14% durchschn.Steigung), zurück natürlich ABSOLUTER WAHNSINN!!!  
Ohne Ortskenntnis absolut nicht zu finden, der Einstieg zum Trail ist verwachsen (hat mir ein einheimischer Biker gezeigt) und auf keiner Karte eingezeichnet.
Wer trotzdem in die Gegend fährt kann mich anmailen, ich werde versuchen den Hinweg zu beschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (22. September 2004)

der Adolf-Munkel-Weg bei klarem Himmel + Vollmond

Höhenunterschied: eben (im Prinzip jedenfalls)
Länge (nachts): unglaublich
Adrenalinpegel: ****** (6 Sterne)

die steilen Wände der Geisler-Spitzen reflektieren geisterhaft bleich das kalte Licht,
die Schatten der Latschen und Bäume wirken geradezu unwirklich schwarz

jenseits der Schneise kollert ein Auerhahn(?), was auch immer bricht oberhalb
prasselnd durchs Gehölz ... in der Wand, Richtung Panascharte, geheimnisvolles
LichterBlinken - vielleicht Kletterer, die dort oben übernachten (müssen)?

hoffentlich ist jetzt kein Jäger um den Weg; die Wanderer jedenfalls sind rar

Vorsicht - beinah hättest Du die Kante dort übersehen! der Glühwein kommt zum Kochen,
der Rahmen des Damen-CityBikes faltet sich beinah zusammen und bei der Querung des
Blockstroms beginnt irgendwas zu streifen

jetzt kommt es auf ein paar Kratzer mehr auch nicht an - volle Kanne runter in den
Arvenbestand, dann locker die Kletterstrecke hoch
der Drahtverhau vor Gschnagenhart ist bereits bekannt und hakelt nur geringfüg,
den steilen Abgrund neben dem folgenden Abschnitt vernebelt der Glühwein

dann der Höhepunkt von allem: von der Waldkante über die Hügel der Mondscheinwiese,
wie auf einer Murmelbahn runter zur Gschnagenhardt-Alm, weiche Landung.


weiterer Verlauf und Ausnüchterungsort sind dem geschwächten Gedächtnis entfleucht...


----------



## Harald Philipp (28. September 2004)

Big Mountain Freeriding mit den Innsbrucker Vertridern!
Das hier ist eine Singletrailtour zwischen Gschnitztal und Stubaital auf über 2600hm.

Die Bilder sind (c) Christoph Malin


----------



## dave (30. September 2004)

wir sind jetzt u. a. auch endlich mal den 112er, den 136-spitzkehren-trail am idrosee und den mezzo-trial gefahren. waren zwar nur vier nächte am garda, doch die kurze zeit haben wir ordenlich genutzt! 
ich könnte spontan nicht sagen, welche dieser trails mir besser gefallen hat. jeder hat seinen eigenen charakter, wobei der 112er und der mezzo-trial schon einen tick weiter oben rangieren. sie sind auf jeden fall ziemlich einmalig.
vielen dank für diesen tollen thread! 

ein paar fotos habe ich online gestellt: 
http://www.davedesign.de/external/garda_2004/index.htm


----------



## guuuude (22. Oktober 2004)

WOW das sind ja die allergeilsten Bilder die ich je gesehen habe  

Könntest du mir ne CD mit den Bildern brennen?? Umkosten würde ich Dir natürlich bezahlen!


----------



## dave (23. Oktober 2004)

Danke, danke!  Aber ich werde die Fotos ohnehin noch online stellen. Es dauert nur ein wenig, weil ich an einer neuen Website bastel. Wenn sie fertig sein sollte, werd' ich Dir einfach 'ne Mail schicken. 

Ich hoffe nur Du meinst auch meine Fotos! Die von Christoph Malin hätte ich nämlich auch gerne in Postergröße ....


----------



## guuuude (24. Oktober 2004)

Na klar mein ich deine


----------



## Enduro (24. Oktober 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, danke!  Aber ich werde die Fotos ohnehin noch online stellen. Es dauert nur ein wenig, weil ich an einer neuen Website bastel. Wenn sie fertig sein sollte, werd' ich Dir einfach 'ne Mail schicken.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur Du meinst auch meine Fotos! Die von Christoph Malin hätte ich nämlich auch gerne in Postergröße ....



Hi Dave
das Mail würde mich auch interessieren    oder noch einfacher, mach doch hier eine Mitteilung. Deine Fotos sind wirklich Spitze. Vor allem sind sie ein kleiner Trost, dass ich bis nächsten Herbst warten muss um die Gegend wieder mit eigenen Augen anzusehen  
Gruss Enduro


----------



## marco (24. Oktober 2004)

what about this?


----------



## blacksurf (24. Oktober 2004)

WOW..da wird mal richtig sprachlos...

Blacksurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (25. Oktober 2004)

> oder noch einfacher, mach doch hier eine Mitteilung



wird gemacht!

@marco:
interessante wand! die felsformation erinnert mich irgendwie an teig, weiß auch nicht.


----------



## Biking_Flow (25. Oktober 2004)

nilson schrieb:
			
		

> Big Mountain Freeriding mit den Innsbrucker Vertridern!
> Das hier ist eine Singletrailtour zwischen Gschnitztal und Stubaital auf über 2600hm.



Interessant... da ich ein "Local" bin, würd mich interessieren, welcher Weg das genau ist?? Danke für die Infos


----------



## Wobo (26. Oktober 2004)

@marco:
dein foto von dem steig aus deiner tilicho lake expedition ist wirklich sensationell, ebenso das folgebild welches auf eurer website vom Tag 8 zu sehen ist. Wirklich großartig, daß bei der Anstrengung dieser Expedition solche tollen Aufnahmen gelingen.

Mein Favorit ist das Foto 2 vom Tag 10 eurer Expedition mit den wolkenumnebelten 8000ern. Alleine diesem Panorama gebührt das Prädikat super Trail!


----------



## gurkenfolie (26. Oktober 2004)

toller thread, gerade erst entdeckt.

schöne bilder!!!!


----------



## Deleted3300 (5. November 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die 45 Kilometer Singletrail rund um Dahn meinst, dann bin ich das schon gefahren.
> Das ist wirklich eine unglaubliche Runde, sicherlich das geilste, was ich im deutschen nicht-alpinen Raum bisher gefahren bin.
> 45 Kilometer Trail und ALLES fahrbar. Zwischen Felsen, Wäldern und alten Ritterburgen.
> Ich war damals (ok, es war eigentlich erst letztes Jahr) mit einem Starrbike unterwegs. Danach haben mir meine Arme geschmerzt, das war nicht mehr normal.
> ...



Meín Vater wohnt lange Zeit in BadBergzabern. Der kannte sich da auch gut aus. Das ganze Gebiet dort zwischen Bad Bergzabern, Dahn und Wiessembourg ist nur von Trails überflutet. Unglaublich. Aber halt nicht so diese Höhenunterschiede!


----------



## Harald Philipp (21. November 2004)

Biking_Flow schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant... da ich ein "Local" bin, würd mich interessieren, welcher Weg das genau ist?? Danke für die Infos



Sorry, eine nähere Beschreibung gebe ich ungerne, das ist eher eine Trailgeschichte die wir nicht an die große Glocke hängen wollen. Der Weg war sehr gefährlich und technisch anspruchsvoll, daher zu riskant das ganze zu veröffentlichen. 
Aber du kannst ja mal auf www.vertriders.com schauen oder dich mit einem von den Jungs kurzschließen, auf der Seite von Willi Hofer www.bikerides.at gibts etliche richtig gute Trailtips aus deiner Region.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OUTLAW- (29. November 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> what about this?



Boaaah     Suuuuupeeeer das Foto   

Wie breit war der Weg ?


----------



## Rune Roxx (1. Dezember 2004)

Dumdideldidumm...











located round the corner...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. Dezember 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Dumdideldidumm...
> ...
> located round the corner...



Das zählt nicht!!! Auf dem oberen Bild sieht man ja gar keine Berge!! Auf dem unteren Bild sind keine Wurzeln im Trail und das Wasser ist auch viel zu blau!  

Trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß da "unten", Benjamin!

Stefan


----------



## Route66 (1. Dezember 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Dumdideldidumm...
> 
> ...
> 
> located round the corner...



Boooaaaaaaah,   Neid       

Hier hatte es heute morgen ordentlich Frost als ich ins Geschäft gebiked bin  *bibber*    

Gruzz nach "da unten"


----------



## marco (9. Dezember 2004)

Bollek schrieb:
			
		

> Boaaah     Suuuuupeeeer das Foto
> 
> Wie breit war der Weg ?



1,5 meter. In der bike 1/2005 (ab morgen für die abonnenten) zu lesen, wie es war (nepal story)


----------



## selly (1. Januar 2005)

Falschertext


----------



## selly (1. Januar 2005)

Hallo Stollenreiter!
Der besch+++++ste!: Wilde Bande vom Stempelgoch zum Halleranger Haus
6km schieben und Bergsteigen,ganz toll
gruß Selly


----------



## dave (2. Januar 2005)

ich sollte ja noch 'ne mitteilung machen.  die anderen fotos von unserem garda-trip sind seit weihnachten nun auch endlich in meiner gallery.

@marco + Carsten:
da sich der thread nun bereits über so viele seiten zieht, wär's eigentlich ganz nett, wenn ihr die vorgeschlagenen trails im ersten post zentral auflisten würdet!


----------



## dede (2. Januar 2005)

hab da noch einen, den ich vor ein paar Tagen unter die Stollen nehmen durfte: Te Mata Peak nach Havelock North (liegt in der Hawkes Bay auf der Nordinsel Neuseelands). Sind zwar "nur" 350 Hm runter, aber mit traumhaften Flow. Absolut empfehlenswert fuer alle, die mal (kurz ?) in der Gegend vorbeikommen...Happy New Year aus Kiwiland !!!


----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind jetzt u. a. auch endlich mal den 112er, den 136-spitzkehren-trail am idrosee und den mezzo-trial gefahren. waren zwar nur vier nächte am garda, doch die kurze zeit haben wir ordenlich genutzt!
> ich könnte spontan nicht sagen, welche dieser trails mir besser gefallen hat. jeder hat seinen eigenen charakter, wobei der 112er und der mezzo-trial schon einen tick weiter oben rangieren. sie sind auf jeden fall ziemlich einmalig.
> vielen dank für diesen tollen thread!
> 
> ...




Uff....traumhafte Bilder. Hut ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Uff....traumhafte Bilder. Hut ab




Tja, da kann der Steinerberg nicht mithalten. Aber lieber den Steinerberg fahren, als am Mezzocorona Basejumper ohne Fallschirm spielen...  

Nixdestotrotz: absoluter Respekt vor den Fahrkünsten!!!!!  


Die Kehrentour am Idrosee hatte ich vor Jahren auch mal geplant, wußte aber nicht, wie man unten am See entlng wieder nach Bondone kommt. Der Uferweg wurde damals in nem Mag als recht schwierig mit Seilsicherung beschrieben. Und auf eine Seeumrundung hatte ich dann doch keine Lust.


----------



## marco (28. Januar 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> @marco + Carsten:
> da sich der thread nun bereits über so viele seiten zieht, wär's eigentlich ganz nett, wenn ihr die vorgeschlagenen trails im ersten post zentral auflisten würdet!



wenn du die liste vorbereitest


----------



## dave (28. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Nixdestotrotz: absoluter Respekt vor den Fahrkünsten!!!!!



danke, danke! aber die 130 mm der Z1 machen doch vieles möglich.  



> Der Uferweg wurde damals in nem Mag als recht schwierig mit Seilsicherung beschrieben.



die passagen mit der sicherung waren eigentlich relativ harmlos. der trail verjüngte sich hier einfach nur sehr stark, wobei der abhang an den stellen aber nicht sehr steil war. der trail geht allerdings ziemlich auf und ab und fordert am ende einer tour noch mal richtig körner! das sollte man im hinterkopf behalten, wenn man die runde fährt. am auto angekommen hatten wir uns direkt auf die essensreserven gestürzt! 



			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du die liste vorbereitest



aber das hat carsten doch bereits erledigt!   zumindest für die alpen hat er eine excel-tabelle aufgesetzt ... zum an die wand hängen und abhaken! jetzt muss er sie nur noch posten ...


----------



## Carsten (29. Januar 2005)

hab ich hier schon mal gemacht...aber bitte:


----------



## el signor (1. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ich würde mich auch sehr für den nächsten Gardaseeurlaub für die Tour mit den 136 Spitzkehren sowie für den Mezzo Trail interessieren!

Kann mir einer (oder am besten mehrere) sagen wie ich z.B. den Startpunkt der 136 Kurven Tour am Idrosee finde und ob es irgendwo eine genaue Tourenbeschreibung gibt. 

Desweiteren wäre es auch noch interessant wenn ich den Weg zum Startpunkt (oben) des Mezzo Trails kennen würde (Ich weiss dass Mezzocorona 50km vor dem Gardasee liegt) 

Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr eure Informationen mal hier rein posten könntet.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Santa Cruiser (1. Februar 2005)

Dann schmeiß ich mal den Schattberg-Trail bei Saalbach-Hinterglemm in die Runde: weder technisch anspruchsvoll noch sehr lang, aber mit dermaßen Flow, dass wir uns das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht meißeln mussten!   

















(Großansichten in meiner Galerie.)


----------



## Golsi (12. Februar 2005)

Skippers Canyon in Queenstown -  Neuseeland !


----------



## Rune Roxx (13. Februar 2005)

Golsi schrieb:
			
		

> Skippers Canyon in Queenstown -  Neuseeland !



Ich glaube mittlerweile auch, dass der "schönste Singletrail" in Neuseeland zu finden sein muss - und wenn ich nur einen Tag zum Suchen hätte, würde ich mein Glück wohl auch in Queenstown versuchen. War vorletzte Woche da und hab mir die Zeit als meine Freundin Fallschirmspringen war mit einer kleinen MTB-Runde vertrieben. Es ist schlicht unbeschreiblich schön auf dieser Insel... und Queenstown ist - Tourismus hin, Tourismus her - eines der Highlights hier. Krame denächst auch noch mal ein paar Bilder raus...

Grüße von der Sommerhalbkugel!


----------



## Intenserider (4. März 2005)

Weiss nicht, ob er schon genannt wurde: Mein Lieblingstrail liegt oberhalb von Saint Saturnin d'Apt in der Nähe von Apt/Südfrankreich. Länge ca. 7 Km, Höhendifferenz geschätzte 300 Meter. Anfangs gehts etwas technisch, aber auch für Anfänger machbar am Hang entlang bergab, danach im Tal ewiger Flow, Kurven, natürliche Sprünge und Anlieger, Kiespassagen, griffiger Waldboden, alles vorhanden, und dabei ein perfektes Gefälle, so dass man ständig zwischen kurzem Anbremsen und wieder beschleunigen wechselt. So viel Flow über eine derart lange Strecke habe ich sonst nirgends erlebt.
Für alle Könnerstufen geeignet, da eigentlich nicht schwierig, aber auch für technisch gute Biker (zu denen ich mich zugehörig glaube) 100% Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilebiker (24. März 2005)

Damit dieser Thread ein wenig internationaler wird. Die schönste Tour hab ich "Huincacara Singletrail" getauft. Ich weiss nicht, ob da schon einmal ein MTBler oben war. Es hat alles: Schotterpisten, Wurzeltrails, tolle Araukarienwälder, steile Anstiege, Spitzkehren, loser Vulkanschotter, Canyonquerungen... einfach nur spitze!

Länge: 83 km
Teerstrasse: 13 km
Schotterpiste: 50 km
Singletrail: 20 km (hoch und runter!)
Max Höhe: 1515 m
Gesamtanstieg: 1800 m
Schwierigkeitsgrad: mittel-schwierig, etliche Passagen zum Schieben


----------



## 5vor12 (29. März 2005)

Hallo, Chilebiker,

meine Frau und ich waren Januar 2003 bei euch im Torre Suiza. Haben uns sau wohl bei euch gefühlt. Wir waren unter anderem auf dem Villarica (ist er das nicht auf dem Bild oben?!) und auch im Park Huerquehue. Kann/darf man dort eigentlich biken. Sind im Winter voraussichtlich wieder in Chile. Wollen diesmal weiter in den Süden, d.h. Torre del Paine etc. Letztes mal waren wir eher nördlich von euch, d.h. bis San Petro de Atacama und ein Teil von Bolivien.

Vielleich sieht man sich mal wieder.

Grüße auch an deine Frau und Tochter


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. April 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Krame denächst auch noch mal ein paar Bilder raus...



"Demnächst"...

Nicht alles davon bin ich gefahren und teilweise ist es auch eher die Landschaft drumherum, die die Trail auf der Skala nach ganz oben bringt... 
Vielleicht gefallen euch die Schnappschüsse ja trotzdem 


Zwischen Picton und Wellington hat man immer mal wieder Blicke vom Schiff aus auf Trails, die sich von den Bergen bis zum Meer runter ziehen:






Freeriden im Urwald...






Ein endloser, präperierter Downhill in Queenstown:






Blick vom Gletscher:






Noch mehr Urwald:






Mehr Weg als Trail...:






Mitten in den Alpen auf dem Weg von Greymouth nach Christchurch:






Eins meiner besten Bilder von einem halben Jahr Neuseeland:






Und ja, ich bin da hoch gefahren. Ohne Klick-Klack-Pedaltreter, ohne Radklamotten und ohne Leichtbaurad. Bei 32° unter australischer Sonne:







Grüße,
Ben


----------



## Golsi (25. April 2005)

-> Rune Roxx 

  Super Bilder !! Leider bin ich außer in Queenstown nicht zum biken gekommen, aber das werde ich mit Sicherheit bei meine nächsten Trip nachholen !


----------



## gurkenfolie (25. April 2005)

die bilder sind echt atemberaubend.


----------



## dede (29. April 2005)

warst du auch auf den Kelvin Heights oben ? Den Weg, den du fotografiert hast ist der Uphill, ein Singletrail geht auf der anderen (der den Remarkables zugewendeten) Seite runter !
Eine absolute Traumtour in Queenstown geht von Arthur's Point ab und endet wieder am Lake Wakatipu. Bist du da auch rumgefahren (evtl. Pics ?).
Hab leider keine gescannten Bilder von meinen Rides/Urlauben im Kiwiland :-((((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (1. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Komplimente  In NZ ist es aber auch ein bisschen leichter, tolle Fotos zu schießen - das Land gibt einfach so viele erstklassige Motive her... 

@Golsi:

Nächster Trip? Bist du "öfters" mal in der Gegend?? How come?

@dede:

Ich bin nur diese eine Tour in Queenstown gefahren. Ich bin mit meiner Freundin zusammen über die Südinsel getourt und sie wollte an einem Tag unbedingt Fallschirmspringen gehen... da ich dieses Interesse - wie soll ich sagen - "nicht teile", hab' ich mich abgeseilt und den Tag andersweitig genutzt. Wollte mal sehen, ob ein Uphiller auch mit einem 15kg Freerider Spaß haben kann (ja, er kann!). Außer der Tour in Queenstown bin ich noch drei, vier mal in Nelson (wo ich gewohnt habe) rumgefahren. Mit meinem Umzug nach NZ habe ich den Radsport quasi aufgegeben (von knapp 1.000 auf kaum mehr als durchschnittlich 10km/Monat). Es gab irgendwie die ganze Zeit anderes, dass mich beschäftigt, fasziniert und begeistert hat...


----------



## Golsi (2. Mai 2005)

@Golsi:

Nächster Trip? Bist du "öfters" mal in der Gegend?? How come?

->Tja bin im Vertrieb für Australien/NZ zuständig und bin daher ca. 1 x im Jahr in Australien, z.B. fliege ich jetzt am Sonntag wieder für 2 Wochen nach Melbourne/Sydney und meistens hänge ich noch ein paar Tage Urlaub dran  ...leider diesmal nicht möglich.   

In Neuseeland war ich im Nov 2004 das erste mal (Allerdings ganz normaler Urlaub mit Frau) und kurzgesagt    
na ja du warst ja selber dort und für mich ist es einfach ein Traum wo ich unbedingt nochmal hinmuß.......muss mal meine nächste Geschäftsreise nach Aussie Land günstig in den Sommer von NZ legen     #

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Allgäu, ach ja deine Internet Tagebücher sind ja echt  gut geschrieben !!!


----------



## rdannelo (24. Mai 2005)

Hi,
Die Zusammenfassung der Holytrails auf Single-Trails.de ist super praktisch     Ein Traum wäre es wenn die Liste noch mit Singletrail-Skala-Bewertungen, Karte und GPS Tracks ergänzt werden würde.  Bin schon einige der Trails mit GPS abgefahren und könnte Trackdaten zur Verfügung stellen. 


Grüße
RDaneelO


----------



## Clara Bremse (1. Juni 2005)

Es ist unglaublich !

ich habe beim Lesen dieses Threads ne Gänsehaut, die sich wirklich sehen lassen kann!

Ich kann leider keinen Trail beitragen ausser meiner Hausroute durchs Bergische Land, ca. 40 Kilometer immer rauf und runter aber wenige Höhenmeter, da es bei uns so wenige gibt. :-((

Ich beneide euch um die Erfahrungen bei diesen Touren, obwohl ich mich vermutlich bei den meisten Passagen garnicht trauen würde runterzufahren.

Grüße
Clara

PS Fahre im Sommer nach Österreich- Kloppeiner See, hat da jemand nen Tipp für mich? Eine schöne Tour vielleicht nicht ganz so heftig, für zum anfangen???


----------



## birg (7. Juni 2005)

Lohn der Gipfelerstürmung


----------



## nimmersatt (25. Juli 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> _gelöscht, siehe oben wegen Begründung - marco_




also wenn du dich hier schon kein bisschen auskennst, solltest du so sensible Bereiche wie das F. bitte aussparen

mal die wichtigsten:
1. Naturschutzgebiet
2. absolute Touri-Hochburg
3. viele Seilbahntouristen, oft nicht mehr nich so jung und mobil

erst vor ein paar Tagen ist da mal wieder jemand zu Tode gefallen, so ganz ohne ist das Gelände wohl auch nicht

wenn hier nur einer sich nicht benehmen kann ist das unserer Sache nicht sehr förderlich


----------



## karstb (25. Juli 2005)

OK, deine EInwände sind berechtigt.
Ich sollte noch eindrücklicher drauf hinweisen, dass es jeder auf eigene Gefahr tut und man es im Interesse der Wanderer nicht am Wochenende oder bei schönem Wetter tun sollte (wie oben schon geschrieben). Ich meide überlaufene Wege schon aus eigenem Interesse und in Rücksicht auf den Ruf der MTBler. Als ich da oben war, bin ich auf der gesamten Strecke ca. 4 oder 5 Menschen begegnet, habe mir extra die Zeit danach ausgesucht.
Ich finde das Gelände längst nichr so gefährlich wie zum Beispiel den Schrofenpass, wo Jahr für Jahr von den kommerziellen Anbietern hunderte Anfänger drübergeschoben werden.
Das Argument mit der Natur mag richtig sein, aber zieht bei mir nicht mehr wirklich. Auch und vor allem wennn ich irgendwo bin, wo nur wenige Biker sind, finde ich zertrampelte hochalpine Landschaft vor (z. B. auf dem Mirnock in Kärnten oder an der Ochsenhofer Scharte in besagtem Kleinwalsertal).
Bei verantwortungbewusster Fahrweise (möglichst keine blockierenden Reifen) schade ich der Natur weniger als so manche Wanderer.
Also nochmal:
Wenn ihr dahin wollt, immer schön nett grüßen, langsam fahren, Abendstunden eines wolkenverhangenen Tages aussuchen (letzte Talfahrt 17h). Ihr könnt auch direkt nach Riezlern abfahrenn und außenrum zurück und oben drauflangwandern.........  
Oder ihr lasst es lieber, es gibt so viele andere schöne Wege


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo karstb,

ich muss nimmersatt recht geben. Da oben ist Naturschutzgebiet. Radeln ist dort oben nicht erlaubt. Du trittst die Reglen des DIMB gerade mit Füßen. Noch mehr von deiner Sorte und wir können hier auch nur noch die 2 Meter Regel fahren, vielen Dank!
 Ich bitte euch diesen Trail nicht zu nutzen (Die Wegbeschreibung ist eh nicht korrekt).


----------



## karstb (25. Juli 2005)

na gut, wenn es offiziell verboten ist (wusste ich nicht und habe auch keine Hinweise gesehen), dann lasst es lieber. 
Schließlich wollen wir uns ja nicht ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.


----------



## Deleted3300 (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo allerseits!

Also ich hab jetzt mal die ersten 8 Seiten gelesen - und muss sagen - goil . Bloß alles zu lesen, da werde ich ja noch dümmer, als ich eh schon bin!   

Deswegen direkt meine Frage:

Ich brauche halt auch jeweils die Beschreibung, wo der Trail ist, und wie ich zu ihm hochkomme (Aufstieg über Beton/Schotter?) 

1.) Im Allgäu nen richtig tollen Singeltrail, schön flowig, aber auch ruhig mal technisch ein wenig anspruchsvoller (kein Killer DH, aber auch keine Autoahn)

Eine Beschreibung, wie ich an den Ausgangspunkt komme, wäre auch net schlecht 

2.) Den Mega-Singletrail in den Alpen, egal wo ... so wie der im Allgäu, aber vielleicht gibt´s da ja längere Sachen?

Wie ihr seht hab ich keinen Plan und hoffe auf Mithilfe 

grüßle,
reno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (31. Juli 2005)

schau mal bei mir auf die Webseite unter der Rubrik Holy Trail...da sind meine 10 Favoriten....
Genaue Beschreibung dazu denn in der Passadtenbank...


----------



## kupfi (19. August 2005)

Also mein Favorit istz der Trail von der Forcola de Montozzo zum Lago de Pian Palu, aber unten rechts über die Brücke und nicht diesen Mördertrail auf der linken Seite, obwohl der Kati Collins Memorial Trail in BC oder der Canyon Creek in Golden/BC sind auch wirklich klasse.
Kupfi


----------



## D.S.G (19. August 2005)

Meine lieblingsgebiete in Süd Tirol:
-Bozen Kohlern
-Bozen Ritten (3-4)
-Meran/Schenna (Taser)
...
Wenn jemand will, kann ich ihm auch genaue beschreibungen geben!


----------



## Carsten (20. August 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Meine lieblingsgebiete in Süd Tirol:
> -Bozen Kohlern
> -Bozen Ritten (3-4)
> -Meran/Schenna (Taser)
> ...




die ersten kenn ich 
den in Meran, der würde mich interessieren


----------



## beat (20. August 2005)

@Kona-Rider: Yepp, der in Schenna tät mich auch interessieren. Kenne die dortigen Haustrails noch längst nicht alle. Bist Du zum Taser raufgeshuttelt, geht das? Wie geht's von da aus runter. Habe die Kompass-Karte vorliegen... - würd mich freuen!


----------



## BikerOnline (21. August 2005)

Meine Favoriten:
Die Abfahrt vom Fimberpass wegen der Fahrtechnik, anspruchsvoll aber doch mit Flow fahrbar.
Dreisprachentrail, weit weniger technisch aber eine sensationelle Aussicht.
Gruss


----------



## Hegi (24. August 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Meine lieblingsgebiete in Süd Tirol:
> -Bozen Kohlern
> -Bozen Ritten (3-4)
> -Meran/Schenna (Taser)
> ...



also in südtirol kann ich noch den kalterer höhenweg anbieten   
schön schmal immer am hang... den kann man richtig geil surfen


----------



## D.S.G (30. August 2005)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> @Kona-Rider: Yepp, der in Schenna tät mich auch interessieren. Kenne die dortigen Haustrails noch längst nicht alle. Bist Du zum Taser raufgeshuttelt, geht das? Wie geht's von da aus runter. Habe die Kompass-Karte vorliegen... - würd mich freuen!


HI,
also du fährst mit der Seilbahn hoch (Taser; eine fahrt 5)! Dann musst du die Bobbahn runter fahren (an den seiten sind schöne sicherheits Wände die du auch als Wallride fahren kannst    Später kommst du dann auf eine große Straße ... die fährst du weiter runder bis du zur einer rechts kurze kurze kommst. In der Kurve ist ein kleiner drop ! Statt die kurze ganz auszufahren fährst du links in einen weg zum bauernhof. Nachdem du durch das Gelände des Bauernhofes gefahren bist kommst du auf einen kleinen Forstweg. Den fährst du lang bis du an einer bank vorbei fährst... jetzt muss du aufpassen und abbremsen da direkt hinter der Bank die einbiegung in den trail kommt! Also direkt nach den Lift immer den schildern zur Talstation des Tasers folgen   Nachher kommen dann noch eine wiese wo du langfahren musst... am schluss fährst unter ein kurzes steiniges stück unterm lift her! 
Unser rekord war 7 Min. für die ganze strecke von oben bis unten ohne pausen   
Ist eine schöne Race strecke wobei man die auch nicht unterschätzen sollte! Eine gefahr stellen auch die Wanderer da (voralledem bei einen coolen wiesensprung da man sie nicht sieht)! 
Kann sein das ich auch in den Herbstferien mal da bin! Für eine Karte oder Infos musst du mal den Chrisf (hier im forum) fragen! Der arbeitet in schenna als Bike guide!


----------



## Deleted3300 (1. Oktober 2005)

Hi Carsten!

Hast du ne Beschreibung für den Monte Stivo(den Holy trail - hab leider keine gefunden!).

Ach ja Val di Tovo - *video auskramt* bin auch schon den 409-er nach Varignano/Arco runter. Echt ein Erlebniss. Aber mit Hardtail nicht ganz ohne - ich hab zwar immer Speed gemacht, aber Konditionsmäßig musste ich alle 5 min pausieren - die Beine haben´s nemmer gemacht. Ich finde vor allem den Teil unten im Wald geil, wo alles fast zugewuchert ist, an dem Bach entlang - unglaublich!   

danke und gruß,
reno
P.s
Kennst du schon den 403-er vom Bocca die Trat in´s Val de Concei? Unten steht ein Schild "Percorribile solo a piedi" => von unten nach oben schon, andersrum ist das nur ein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (2. Oktober 2005)

Ach ja Val di Tovo - *video auskramt* bin auch schon den 409-er nach Varignano/Arco runter

gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen denm 409er und dem Val die Tovo?

403er habe ich noch nicht gemacht, bin nur die Schotterpiste hoch zur Pernici und drüben wieder runter


----------



## Deleted3300 (2. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Nein, laut Kompass-Karte sollte das eigendlich das Selbe sein - ...denke ich. Was mich total fertig gemacht hat, war der Untergrund, immer diese blöden "Pflastersteine" (sind ja eigendlich nur hochkantgestellte Steinplatten).

gruß,
reno


----------



## Augus1328 (3. Oktober 2005)

Auf`m 409er hat`s mich im Juni sauber auf die Fresse g`schlagen.   Seither hasse ich dieses "Rüttelmonster"   
Am Lago sind meine bisherigen Favoriten der 117er u. Dosso Roveiri.

Wie sind denn die ganzen Trails rund um den Dalco? 102,109,110,123...

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Superfriend (3. Oktober 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Lago sind meine bisherigen Favoriten der 117er u. Dosso Roveiri.


 

Wenn Du unter "Flow" im Lexikon nachschaust, musst Du dort eigentlich ein Foto vom Roveri-Trail finden!


----------



## Deleted3300 (4. Oktober 2005)

Dosso Roveiri?

Welche Nummer hat das gute Stück? Was ist der Beste Aufstieg? Erzählt schon 


gruß,
reno

P.s
Mich hat´s auch mal ganz nett verdichtet - Kante abgesprungen, Fels übersehen  => a bissle das Vorderrad verbogen - seitdem keine Schmalspur-cc-Felge mehr!


----------



## univega2001 (4. Oktober 2005)

Der Weg hat die Nr. 6 und ist in meinem alten Moserguide 3 als Tour 16 beschrieben. Teerauffahrt von Torbole auf den Altissimo, etwa ab ca 1250m rechts Richtung Navenne.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race4Hills (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen, was haltet Ihr vom Bindelweg, in den Dolomiten?














 

 

 

Gruss Jens aus Hennef


----------



## Stefan3500 (22. Oktober 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf`m 409er hat`s mich im Juni sauber auf die Fresse g`schlagen.   Seither hasse ich dieses "Rüttelmonster"
> Am Lago sind meine bisherigen Favoriten der 117er u. Dosso Roveiri.
> 
> Wie sind denn die ganzen Trails rund um den Dalco? 102,109,110,123...
> ...



Der 123 ist genial. Super Aussicht, schön schmal. Zum Teil etwas ausgesetzt.
Allzu schwierig isser eigentlich nicht, mal abgesehn von 1 steilen Spitzkehre
und einem ca 1,20m Drop (bei dem ich mich dieses Jahr übel zerlegt habe   )

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sponsored_Links (29. Oktober 2005)

Goooooogle-Anzeigen    



CC Langeweile
Ultralangweilige CC Bikes und mehr bei:
www.cc-gaybikes.de  






Ihr Hintern juckt ? 
Das muss nicht sein !
www.vaseline-ultraglide.com


----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2005)

univega2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Weg hat die Nr. 6 und ist in meinem alten Moserguide 3 als Tour 16 beschrieben. Teerauffahrt von Torbole auf den Altissimo, etwa ab ca 1250m rechts Richtung Navenne.
> 
> Gruß
> Horst


Die ursprüngliche Moser-Route biegt aber schon 100m unterhalb der Sendemasten rechts von der Teerstraße ab, welche etwa auf 700Hm bei dem großen Felsen stehen


----------



## Skkain (29. Oktober 2005)

Schöckl 21 er Trail das is echt das geilste!
Sehr sehr sehr teschnisch so schläge hab ich noch nie gesehn!
Würde ich aber net mit einem CC bike fahrn es sei den man kriecht wie ne schnecke und wenn man das macht dann hat der Trail 0 Flow aber wenn man schnell fährt is das Göttlich!   

Oben Teschnischer Single trail, in der Mitte extrem Teschnischer Trail mit richtig großen Brocken und unten ist das Flow pur wenn man die richtige Linie und das richtige Bike hat oder halt extrem gut fahrn kann! 


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## univega2001 (29. Oktober 2005)

@Enrgy,

stimmt, Du hast natürlich recht, hab mich beim Abzweig verschaut.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## whoknowsme (1. November 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Meine lieblingsgebiete in Süd Tirol:
> -Bozen Kohlern
> -Bozen Ritten (3-4)
> -Meran/Schenna (Taser)
> ...



da würde ich noch den singletrail von

oberbozen - bozen (weg nr. 2)

hinzufügen!

hier eine beschreibung und ein paar pic's:
http://www.mountainbiker.it/biketouren/gesamt.php?we_objectID=252

aber der trail vom rittner horn runter nach tann (weg nr. 1 und dann 10A) ist auch nicht zu verachten, oder die andere richtung nach babarian runter (weg nr. 3 und 4)

ich hab am 31.10. folgende variante gemacht:
start in bozen (260hm) - seilbahn - oberbozen - riggermoos - tann - pemmern - rittner horn (2270hm) und dann in einem zug die 2000hm auf ca. 20km wieder runter, zu 80% auf singletrails, 15% forststrassen und nur 5% asphalt

ride on,
whoknowsme


----------



## hastalapista (16. November 2005)

Wir werden Ihn so wie es aussieht morgen wieder mal fahren und vielleicht können wir da den Marco überzeugen das der La Palma top to bottom der schönste ist den es giebt.
Getartet wird nach dem Taxishuttle am höchsten Punkt dem Roque de los Muchachos auf 2426m und ende ist in Puerto Tazacorte bei 0m 98% Trail bei ca. 35 KM.


----------



## marco (18. November 2005)

geniale abfahrt auf la palma!

ich lasse ein bild sprechen:

ciao
marco


----------



## polo (18. November 2005)

hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (4. Dezember 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> geniale abfahrt auf la palma!
> 
> ich lasse ein bild sprechen:
> 
> ...



@ Marco

Ist das Foto der Auslauf des trails oberhalb des Strandes von Puerto de Tazacorte- in der Steilwand am Schluss der Caldera?


----------



## trautbrg (10. Dezember 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> geniale abfahrt auf la palma!
> 
> ich lasse ein bild sprechen:
> 
> ...



Ciao Marco,

ja, wirklich genial ausgesetzter Trail. Mir ist dabei das Herz des öfteren 
in die Hose gerutscht. Seid ihr alles gefahren?

Ciao
 Wolfgang


----------



## marco (10. Dezember 2005)

trautbrg schrieb:
			
		

> Ciao Marco,
> 
> ja, wirklich genial ausgesetzter Trail. Mir ist dabei das Herz des öfteren
> in die Hose gerutscht. Seid ihr alles gefahren?
> ...




eigentlich schon, ich war aber mit der kamera unterwegs und bin nur gelaufen (ein fotospot nach dem anderen)


----------



## marco (10. Dezember 2005)

Silberrücken schrieb:
			
		

> @ Marco
> 
> Ist das Foto der Auslauf des trails oberhalb des Strandes von Puerto de Tazacorte- in der Steilwand am Schluss der Caldera?




ja, das isses


----------



## Levty (10. Dezember 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> geniale abfahrt auf la palma!
> 
> ich lasse ein bild sprechen:
> 
> ...



man, ich müsste auch mal aus deutschland rauskommen   
spitze sache!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> man, ich müsste auch mal aus deutschland rauskommen
> spitze sache!



Ich komm zwar öfter weg.....aber mein Lieblingstrail ist dennoch daheim im Fichtelgebirge.
Für mich zählt auch immer ein bisschen die Gesamtheit des Weges damit es zu einem Lieblingstrail wird.
Also auch des was vorher und nachher des "Trails" ist.
Und, als Beispiel, die Gardatrails sind zwar der Hammer, aber am Stück ohne Unterbrechung 700,800,900 oder gar 1000Hm´s bergauffahren ist die Hölle 
Und höllisch bergauf und himmlisch bergab hebt sich dann auf   


G.


----------



## cluso (19. Dezember 2005)

Mein Trail des Jahres (Scaletta-Pass bei Davos):






Die Zick-Zack-Linie im Hintergrund. 

Gruß


----------



## Mecka-Joe (1. Januar 2006)

Der Trail von der Bocchetta del Foxi über endlose Kehren war für mich die
geilste Abfahrt.  Da nach waren wir Fix und Foxi.


----------



## MikeMaschsee (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab' da einen schönen Trail im Val Mora anzubieten. Fotos sind hier zu finden.

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (13. Januar 2006)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trail von der Bocchetta del Foxi über endlose Kehren war für mich die
> geilste Abfahrt. Da nach waren wir Fix und Foxi.


 
Endlich weiß ich, wie das Teil heißt, endlos ist wirklich der korrekte Ausdruck.






Wir sind vom Pasubio gekommen und der Trail Richtung Rif. Lancia war auch sehr geil.






Nach der Bocchetta del Foxi sind wir auf den gegenüberliegenden Höhenrücken des Monte Zugna gefahren, ich teilweise geschoben, da sich mein kleinstes Kettenblatt verabschiedet hatte.  

Die Trails am Monte Zugna sind auch sehr lecker







das Essen im Rifugio Malga Zugna war aber noch leckerer.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (13. Januar 2006)

Mich würde interessiern welchen Weg Ihr genommen habt um auf den Monte Zugna zu kommen. Kannst du mal einen Kartenausschnitt zukommen lassen.

Guß Joe


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. Januar 2006)

@ on any sunday:

das würde mich auch interessieren. war das im rahmen von einer transalp oder irgendwie eine tagestour in der pasubio gegend vom lago aus unternommen (anreise per auto)?

den monte zugna habe ich mir auch schon öfter mal als lohnendes ziel ausgeguckt, dann aber immer wieder verworfen. wenn es einen gute verbindung von posina --> pso. xomo --> rif. papa zum monte zugna gibt und dann einen tollen trail ins tal, bitte hier posten.

danke,
elmar


----------



## Carsten (13. Januar 2006)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> den monte zugna habe ich mir auch schon öfter mal als lohnendes ziel ausgeguckt, dann aber immer wieder verworfen. wenn es einen gute verbindung von posina --> pso. xomo --> rif. papa zum monte zugna gibt und dann einen tollen trail ins tal, bitte hier posten.
> 
> danke,
> elmar



steht doch schon fast da: papa-sette crocci-lancia-foxi-riva
hab ich leider noch nicht alles gemacht, bloß bis zur lancia


----------



## on any sunday (16. Januar 2006)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessiern welchen Weg Ihr genommen habt um auf den Monte Zugna zu kommen. Kannst du mal einen Kartenausschnitt zukommen lassen.
> 
> Guß Joe


 
Bitteschön







Hier stimmt die Kompass Karte ausnahmsweise, ab Loner sind es ca. 300 Hm davon sind ca. 200 Hm fahrbar, falls mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt.  



			
				Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> @ on any sunday:
> 
> das würde mich auch interessieren. war das im rahmen von einer transalp oder irgendwie eine tagestour in der pasubio gegend vom lago aus unternommen (anreise per auto)?
> 
> ...


 
Weder, noch. War eine 4 Tages Tour über die 7 Gemeinden. 

Start am Caldonazzo See, Kaiserjägerweg, Weg 100 Forti, Fortbesichtigungen, u.a. auch Fort Belvedere, sehr empfehlenswert, Übernachtung in Chiesa, nettes, kleines Hotel mit Familienanschluß. 
Über das Forte Cherle rauf zum Sommo Alto, Monte Maggio, Übernachtung in Posina, beste italienische cucina mit weltbestem Fruchtsalat. 
Rauf über den Passo Xomo zum Pasubio, Wanderung auf der Strada d. Gallerie bei Sonnenschein, ist am Pasubio nicht selbstverständlich. Übernachtung im Rif. Papa.
Aufwärts am Palon vorbei auf E5 bis Rif Lancia, dann abwärts Bocchetta del Foxi, rauf zum Monte Zugna. Übernachtung Rifugio Malga Zugna, sehr italienisch; da früh im Jahr ist der Hüttenwirt am Abend nach Rovereto abgefahren und wir konnten dann als einzige Gäste dort nächtigen, am anderen Tag abschließen und den Schlüssel ins Versteck legen.  

Über den Friedensweg sind wir Richtung Rovereto getrailt, aber vorher ins Tal abgebogen und über die alte Strasse und den M. Finoncchio nach Serrada gefahren. Dann Richtung Folgeria und haben über den 100 Forti Weg wieder den Lago Caldonazzo angesteuert.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (17. Januar 2006)

@ on any sunday

super, danke für die ausführliche info. dachte nämlich an ein ende von transalp über diese trails, mal sehen, ob man das an einem tag packt bis riva ohne übernachtung im rif monte zugna ... sonst muss man halt doch mal eine rundtour machen wie ihr, das steht auch auf meiner nicht enden wollenden "will- ich-eines-tages-mal-machen-liste" ...  

ciao,
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (8. Februar 2006)

Etwas ausführlicherer Bericht über die 5 Tage in 7 Gemeinden


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2006)

vielleicht schon mal gepostet
6 min 58 sec singletrack meditation
Location: Southern California - USA
A descent of the singletrack that leads from the Overlook Trail to the main fireroad in Sycamore Canyon.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7473886151274796330&q=mountain+bike


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2006)

Kommt leider diese Meldung:

"Thanks for your interest in Google Video.

Currently, the playback feature of Google Video isn't available in your country.

We hope to make this feature available more widely in the future, and we really appreciate your patience."


Also doch wieder zum Fagerlin...


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt leider diese Meldung:
> Currently, the playback feature of Google Video isn't available in your country.


für alle ausserhalb CH 
http://www.mountainbikebill.com/SycamoreCanyon.htm
unter video
20 MB zum runterladen, 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7473886151274796330&q=mountain+bike
hat aber deutlich mehr flow


----------



## ekim (10. Mai 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> geniale abfahrt auf la palma!
> 
> ich lasse ein bild sprechen:
> 
> ...



Wenn man den bei Nacht fährt, danke an Lupine, bekommt man unten sogar noch Applaus ;-))


----------



## Diaz (16. Mai 2006)

gelten auch bike park trails??

dann ist es für mich Whistler.Garbanzo (ziemlich egal welcher weg-alle geil)ca 25-30min dann dirt merchant 10-15min und am ende glc drop
ist ne bike park strecke aber durch die länge kann mans als trail gelten lassen.

hut ab vor der la palma abfahrt-sieht ja echt unheimlich aus-da drop ich lieber ein paar meter als sowas ausgesetztes zu fahren ;-)


----------



## szeen (17. Mai 2006)

Haselgruber Hütte nach Male, richtung süden, nicht zu schwer und macht doch die birne frei!!!

fliegen ist nicht immer schöner, kann i bestätigen!!!!


----------



## Powderhound (6. Juni 2006)

@marco und alle, die bisher geantwortet haben:

toller Thread, aber...
iss schon mühsam sich durch inzwischen 10 Seiten durchzuwühlen  

wär es nicht mal ne Idee ihn nach Gebieten zu unterteilen - dann kann man auch besser nachforschen...

und jeder gibt pro Antwort wirklich nur EINE Antwort ?!?! (so ganz im Sinne von Marco)

hier noch ohne Länderunterteilung:

Die WW Nr. 11 vom Jaufenhaus bis Gasteig => einfach nur schöööön, da kommst du mit einem Superbreitgrinsen unten an    

mit einem gaaaaanz lieben Gruß an Martina vom m2-bike.com

Andreas


----------



## Tofi02 (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leuts,

immer nur Berge, Berge, Berge...  Wie wäre es mal mit einem Trail in Holland durch die Dünen ? 

Bin ich jetzt mal wieder über Pfingsten gefahren und wie immer sehr nett.

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/trails-a...ls-europe-other/trail/PRD_167126_4538crx.aspx
http://www.mtb-schoorl.nl/

Best Grüsse
Tofi02


----------



## Mogul_LA (22. Juni 2006)

Hi,

das mit holland hat den vorteil, dass man sich bergauf nicht so quälen muss aber runterwärts dauerts eben auch nicht lange 

mein lieblingstrail war letztes jahr im rahmen einer alpenüberquerung von der edelweiß-hütte am rabijoch hinunter richtung rabi. kann ich nur empfehlen.

bei den ganzen bildern hier bekommt man aber auch ganz schön sehnsucht nach den alpen... aber ich bin ja bald wieder unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr4xXx (5. Juli 2006)

nachdem was ich hier alles sehe immer mehr auf den urlaub in den dolomiten  . Wird zwar etwas schwerer sein mit meinem bighit aber denke schon dass es da genug (Freeride) Touren gibt.


----------



## T.V. (12. Juli 2006)

Sehr genial ist der Flight of Icarus in Fruita/Colorado:


----------



## DonCamillo (18. Juli 2006)

T.V. schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr genial ist der Flight of Icarus in Fruita/Colorado:
> 
> hmmm, lecker, kennst Du "Chutes and ladders" in Fruita?
> 
> ...


----------



## T.V. (18. Juli 2006)

DonCamillo schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, lecker, kennst Du "Chutes and ladders" in Fruita?



Jo,

Chutes and ladders sind wir auch gefahren.  Noch besser hat mir bei Road 18 aber Zippidy-do-da gefallen  Bei den Fotos sind noch ein paar mehr Bilder aus Fruita und Moab.

Grüße


----------



## kroun (29. Juli 2006)

rund um *brixen *gibt es taudende von wegelen und steige:

jedesmal wenn ich mit Gästen *den Adolf Munckel Weg (westlich von Brixen) zur Broglesalm und dann runter ins Villnösstal* fahren sagen sie mir, "das war der schönste .... (Trail, Weg, Steig, Track,.... was auch immer) den sie je gefahren sind.

Auch wenn ich sie vom *Stoanamandl (nördlich von Brixen) 1.500 Höhenmeter runter bis nach Mühlbach* jage reden sie noch tagelang  davon.


----------



## wade62 (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
meine schönster Trail letzte Woche am Gardasee:





Gruß
wade62


----------



## pongi (30. Juli 2006)

da fehlt ein bild


----------



## numinisflo (30. Juli 2006)

ich seh auch nix. Schade...


----------



## wade62 (31. Juli 2006)

Hier noch ein neuer Versuch:





Gruß
wade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Juli 2006)

wade62 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein neuer Versuch:
> http://http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=276401&cat=13170
> 
> Gruß
> wade



Der geht leider auf die Seite des Spiegel ....

Alex


----------



## wade62 (31. Juli 2006)

Auf die Seite des Spiegel? Verstehe ih nicht...


----------



## dave (31. Juli 2006)

Hier mal der korrekte Link.


----------



## caress (31. Juli 2006)

wade62 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein neuer Versuch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur für euch, der linkreparierer schlägt zu:







hammer trail by the way :top:


----------



## pongi (31. Juli 2006)

ist zwar definitiv schön, aber ncihts für leute wie mich die höhenangst haben


----------



## wade62 (31. Juli 2006)

Ok Pongi,
da gebe ich dir Recht. Habe keine größeren Probleme mit Höhenangst, aber aus Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ist der Trail auf den ersten drei Kilometern nur zu ca. 60 % befahrbar. Man kann ihn sicher komplett fahren, aber ich möchte da über einen Sturz nicht nachdenken...

Hier mal eine kleine Beschreibung von mir:
Der Trail ist als El Signor sicher einigen bekannt (stand mal in der Bike), hat aber mit Il Signor (Capelle am Ende des Weg 3) am Monte Baldo nichts zu tun. 
Auf dem Foto siehst du einen Teil des "Sentiero del Ventrar" (Weg Nr. 3), der Weg ist ca. 2,5-3 km lang und führt an der Felswand lang (du steigst bei 1575 hm ein und verlierst auf dem Stück nur ca. 50 hm).

Wenn du den "Sentiero del Ventar" verlassen hast, geht es richtig schön weiter. Du nimmst direkt den Weg Nr. 10 (Weg 3 bis auf ca. 1300 hm weiter abfahren und dann rechts in den Wald abbiegen. Der Weg ist erst sehr verblockt wird dann aber sehr schon flowig.
Übrigens, du kannst den Weg 10 auch sehr schön über den Weg 11 (der Start ist immer die Bergstation der M. Baldo Seilbahn) abfahren. 

Happy Trails
wade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (1. August 2006)

Ich habe auch wiedre einen:






FRAX...das steht für Free Ried Alpencross
zu finden unter www.schymik.de


Zum absoluten Highlight wurde die Überschreitung des Langenferner Joches mit einer Gletscherüberschreitung in über 3000 m Höhe. Die anschließende Abfahrt vom höchsten Paß der Ostalpen von der 3254 m hoch gelegenen Casati-Hütte stellte einen Freeride Leckerbissen der Extraklasse dar:
Knapp 500 Höhenmeter hinab in einer fast senkrechten Geröllwand. Alle Sektionen auf S-4 Level...

Fotos demnächst auf www.trailhunter.de
ausführlicher Bericht folgt:
Infos zur Strecke: http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?cat=4

Aber: definitiv nicht empfehlenswert, da man um den Trail zu erreichen ihn erst hoch schleppen muß oder man über den Spaltenverseuchten Langenferner Gletscher muß


----------



## dave (1. August 2006)

hehe, ich hatte gestern selber überlegt den trail zu posten. aber ich wollte dir dann doch den spass überlassen.  



> Aber: definitiv nicht empfehlenswert, da man um den Trail zu erreichen ihn erst hoch schleppen muß oder man über den Spaltenverseuchten Langenferner Gletscher muß


anstatt über den gletscher zu kommen, kann man den trail natürlich auch mit hans reys val-zebru-tour kombinieren und vom rifugio pizzini zum rifugio casati hochtragen. hier geht's zu reys beschreibung: http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo/freeride_artikel/show.php3?id=336&nodeid=16&subnav=16



> FRAX...das steht für Free Ried Alpencross


damit ist natürlich eigentlich "Free *Ride* Alpencross" gemeint.  
und *fraxeln* könnte auch als bergauf*kraxeln* durchgehen. so viel wie wir diesmal hochgeschoben und -getragen hatten ...


----------



## Carsten (1. August 2006)

und noch einer: Das Tarschel Jöchl zwischen Schnalstal und dem Vinschgau:






Tourbeschreibung unter http://bike-board.de/bike/transalp2001/transalpex01.htm


----------



## dubbel (1. August 2006)

geht's inzwischen immer noch um den schönsten singletrail oder um die unangenehmste schutthalde?


----------



## :Brian (1. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> geht's inzwischen immer noch um den schönsten singletrail oder um die unangenehmste schutthalde?



Etwas ähnliches ging mir auch im Kopf 'rum...

Ich glaube, dass Carsten sich inzwischen in seiner Einstufung, was ein schöner Singletrail ist, recht weit vom durchschnittlichen Biker entfernt haben dürfte...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. August 2006)

Vielleicht geht´s auch ein bißl um Selbstdarstellung ? ;-)


----------



## dave (1. August 2006)

Ach, ich glaube er hat einfach zusehr an den Endorphin-Pegel gedacht.  Ich war mir auch nicht ganz schlüssig, ob der Trail hineinpaßt. Aber er hat einfach tatsächlich sehr viel Spass gemacht.

Ich kann aber auch mal was beisteuern. Denn ein wirklich schöner Trail - für mich vielleicht der schönste der Tour - wurde uns gleich am ersten Tag beschert. Und zwar beim Übergang von Oberstdorf über das Hornbachjoch. Viele Spitzkehren in einem satt-grünen mit Blumen bewachsenen Hang.











[offtopic]
Vielleicht hat mir das Joch auch so gut gefallen, weil ich die Reaktion der Wanderer oben so positiv fand. Sie hatten den Aufstieg instandgesetzt und als wir sie freundlich grüßten, sahen sie erstmal durch uns durch, als wären wir Luft. Wir plauderten oben unter uns und erfreuten der Aussicht, während die andere Gruppe uns total ignorierte. 
Irgendwann sprach Harry einen von ihnen an und brach das Eis. Als wir schließlich hinabfuhren und uns später wieder zum Joch umblickten, standen sie alle an der Kante und jubelten uns begeistert zu!
So viel zum Thema Wanderer vs. Biker. Es geht auch anders ...  
[/offtopic]


----------



## T.V. (1. August 2006)

Portal Trail in Moab:


----------



## dave (1. August 2006)

Ich muss Carsten aber noch mal in Schutz nehmen, denn das Tarscheljoch ist schon ein netter Übergang! Wenn man Spitzkehren mag, kann man hinunter ins Schnalstal in seinen Rausch kommen. Und zur anderen Seite hin kommt man über einen (anfangs zwar zugegebenermaßen etwas verblockten) Trail an zwei kleinen Bergseen vorbei und kann schließlich an einen sehr flüssig fahrbaren, schmalen Wald- und Wurzelpfad am Hang entlang ins Tal rauschen. 












[offtopic]Auf dem Joch stehen die Reste der 'alten' Heilbronner Hütte, welche 1933 abbrannte. Für alle die schon mal wie ich bei der Neuen Heilbronner Hütte waren und sich verwundert fragten, wo denn nun die alte abgelieben sei. [offtopic]


----------



## pongi (1. August 2006)

einfach geile bilder.

trösten mich doch darüber hinweg das es hier stark regnet und man eigentlich nicht biken kann/mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. August 2006)

Damn ... postet ihr hier schöne Bilder, ich kann meinen Speichelfluss gerade noch so im Zaum halten.
Carsten, ihr seid verrückt. Alter Schwede sind das Trails .... ich bin schon auf euren neuen Trailhunter gespannt 
Weis man diesgezüglich schon neues, wann er rauskommt?

Alex


----------



## Carsten (1. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> geht's inzwischen immer noch um den schönsten singletrail oder um die unangenehmste schutthalde?



Was man als schön empfindet ist wie immer Geschmackssache. Wie bei Musik oder Kunst. Für den einen sind es flowige Wiesentrails, für andere eben brachiale   S-4 Sektionen im alpinen Fels.
Spaß muß´es machen, darauf kommt es an...egal wie schwer der Trail ist.


----------



## wade62 (1. August 2006)

So ist es Carsten,
jeder hat da seinen eigenen Geschmack und ich kann allen Seiten etwas abgewinnen. Wichtig ist, es muss Spaß machen und wenn ich mir hier die Bilder anschaue, dann könnte ich schon wieder losdüsen ;-)
Gruß
wade


----------



## KäptnFR (2. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> geht's inzwischen immer noch um den schönsten singletrail oder um die unangenehmste schutthalde?


...steht halt nich jeder auf cruisertrails  

Ich mags auch lieber so (im Bild ein Freund von mir auf einem unserer lieblings"trails"):




und hier noch einer fürn dubbel:


----------



## 3cinos (2. August 2006)

Hallo,
zu Ergänzung aller o. g. Trails empfehle ich im Bereich Charmonix:
Col de Balme > Le Peuty, 750Tm, 5 km
Gruß Peter


----------



## Padolomeus (2. August 2006)

Hej,

mein derzeit schönster führt vom Osterzgebirgischem Zinnwald zum Mückentürmchen und dann weiter von Adolvov nach Tisà. Das sind rund 20 km. HM weiß ich lieder nicht.


Pado


----------



## marco (3. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: definitiv nicht empfehlenswert, da man um den Trail zu erreichen ihn erst hoch schleppen muß oder man über den Spaltenverseuchten Langenferner Gletscher muß




das klingt nach Blödsinn. Der Dave hat es mir am Telefon erzählt  Und: was hat es unter den schönsten Singletrail zu suchen? 

Du solltest mal in die Westalpen fahren, statt alle (un)mögliche Übergänge in den Ostalpen zu probieren. Da gibt es tonnenweise Trails, die auf die ersten Biker warten.


----------



## dave (3. August 2006)

Wobei ich dazu anmerken muss, dass der Übergang optimal in unsere Route hineinpaßte, es ein sehr schönes Tal ist bis hin zum Gletscher und die Querung, welche eigentlich als verhältnismäßig harmlose Gletscher-Wanderung gilt, ist auch nicht soooo schwer und gefährlich wie es jetzt nach Carstens Äußerungen klingen mag. Mit der entsprechenden Ausrüstung wäre es fast ein Spaziergang!
Wir wollten auch gar nicht viel riskieren und mit unbedingten Willen rüberkommen. Abends zuvor hatten wir uns schon Alternativen ausgedacht, wenn wir hätten umkehren müssen. War so gesehen auch alles ganz relaxt.
Allerdings ging uns während der Etappe auf, dass wir die Sache wohl besser ein wenig krasser rüberbringen damit eventuelle Nachahmer nicht ins offene Messer laufen. So wie die etwas frustrierte Gruppe bikender Rennradler, welche wir auf dem Niederjoch antrafen und die im Vorhinein gar nicht wußte worauf sie sich da beim Zusammenklicken der Stanciu-Route eingelassen hatten!

Mit den Westalpen hast Du aber schon Recht. Deshalb werde ich demnächst auch noch mal in die Schweiz fahren. 

Aber das alles ist ja eigentlich schon total offtopic ...


----------



## Elmar Neßler (3. August 2006)

war auch schon bei skitour und hochtour an der casatihütte und an besagtem gletscher. auch mit guter ausrüstung muss man schon aufpassen, da hat's einige ordentliche spalten, deren grund man nicht mal erkennen kann ... dass ihr da mit bike lang seid bei den heissem temperaturen ist schon so eine sache für sich. ich hoffe sehr, dass sich keine nachahmer finden ... im augenblick ist's mit den gletscher eh recht kritisch, weil die letzten wochen so heiss waren, die schneebrücken schon morgens sulzig werden und die gletscher einfach stark in bewegung sind, sich ständig verändern. okay, in verhältnis ist der gletscher dort nicht als besonders schwierig einzustufen, aber harmlos ist der gletscher sicher nicht und dass man dort mit bike rüberwandert ohne seil und steigeisen, ist in meinen augen auch kompletter unfug und hochgradig leichtsinnig. ganz egal, ob das ganze in die route gepasst hat oder nicht. wäre sicher kein probloem gewesen, sich etwas tiefere übergänge zu suchen, ohne gletscher, auch mit S4 passagen und sonstigen stellen, wofür sich ein freeride-bike anbietet. aber nun ja ... eine richtige alternative zum gletscher zur casati wüsste ich eigentlich auch nicht, ausser, ihr wärt wieder zurück und dann über den furkelferner (zumindest gletscherrest) oder weit zurück und dann übers madritschjoch. dann wärt ihr aber nicht zur pizzini gekommen ...

nun ja, ihr habt's überstanden und könnt froh sein, dass nix passiert ist und keiner samt bike in einer gletscherspalte verschwunden ist.

vielleicht plant ihr für 2007 ja wieder einen FRAX - aber dann einen, der auch der nachwelt zu empfehlen ist und der weniger "angeber-effekt" besitzt, dafür schöne passagen für freerider, die man ohne unnötig hohe risiken einzugehen absolvieren kann. schöne fotos von der gegend kann man garantiert besser beim bergsteigen machen - ohne bike, dafür mit richtiger ausrüstung!

mit singletrail hat das ganze für mich auch wenig zu tun, denn die steile geröllwüste von der casati zur pizzini runter zu trailen mag zwar sportlich gesehen eine nette leistung sein, aber hat mit mountainbiken nur noch sehr wenig gemein.

vielleicht macht ihr einfach noch einen thread die tollsten "freeride-abfahrten" auf? für den grossteil hier aus dem forum sind schöne singletrails doch was komplett anderes, eben so abfahrten wie vom fimberpass, pfunderer joch, der dosso dei roveri trail am lago usw. dass manch einer auch technsich schwerere abfahrten fahren kann, ist ja nichts schlimmes, keinesfalls, aber man sollte vorsichtig sein, solche vermeintlichen "heldentaten" dann unters volk zu bringen. ich hoffe, dass carstens hinweise, dass man diese passagen nicht nachahmen soll, ausreichen. denke, manchmal ist weniger dann mehr. etwas "normalere" übergänge, die auch erstbefahrungen darstellen, aber eben nicht übermässig das glück strapazieren ...

nix für ungut, aber auch wenn's etwas offtopic ist, wollte ich das noch loswerden.

und allen teilnehmern des FRAX auch weiter immer eine gesunde rückkehr nach hause!

elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (3. August 2006)

stimmt natürlich schon alles. ich wollte auch gar nicht bestreiten, dass es nicht gerade die ideale route ist. wir hatten den übergang natürlich auch kritisch begutachtet. aber es ist natürlich wie immer. wenn's klappt, kommt es einem subjetiv im nachhinein nicht ganz so schlimm vor.

wir hatten halt schon glück mit dem zustand des gletschers! der erste wanderer der uns entgegenkam meinte auch, dass es mit den spalten nicht so schlimm sei. er zeigte sich nur besorgt wegen unseres schuhwerks. doch konnten wir uns lange am fels entlanghangeln und  sind erst später auf die gut sichtbare, ausgetretene spur runter, welche die Seilschaften vor uns vorgetreten hatten. ab da an war es relativ flach und wir konnten uns an dem 'pfad' orientieren. 
daher sahen wir das unterfangen in dieser situation auch nicht als so total leichtsinnig an, wie es jetzt vielleicht den anschein haben mag. hätten wir nicht am felshang queren können, wären wir auch umgekehrt, alleine schon weil es zu rutschig war.

was "den schönste singletrail" angeht, so verbinde ich ja auch eher die landschaftlich reizvollen trails mit diesem thema. aber da hat halt jeder seine eigene einstellung dazu, was ich auch verstehen kann.


----------



## Carsten (3. August 2006)

landschaftlich ich das Tal bis zum Gletscher der Hammer! Also doch schönster Singletrail! Allerdings als Sackgasee.

Fotos von der Tour: http://trailhunter.de/gallery/cat186.html


----------



## marco (3. August 2006)

ich haben einen neuen singletrail!
Hier: 







bis auf einer stelle komplett fahrbar


----------



## Carsten (3. August 2006)

würde sagen S-9 oder S-10


----------



## dave (3. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> ich haben einen neuen singletrail!
> Hier:
> 
> 
> ...



und wie sieht die unfahrbare stelle aus?


----------



## Deleted 53758 (3. August 2006)

Abfahrt von Pfarschong nach leukerbad .. nur zu empfehlen, sehr eindrucksvoll!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (3. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> ich haben einen neuen singletrail!
> Hier:
> 
> 
> ...


 Ist das nicht ein single*track*?

Ob die Gletscherquerung Sinn macht oder nicht, da sag ich mal nichts dazu. Da hat Dave oder Carsten schon genug davon erzählt. Jedenfalls lohnt das Tal (glaub Butzental) bis zur Kletterpartie kurz vor dem Gletscher als Stichtour. Vom Zufrittsee bis auf ca. 3000hm kann man den Trail/Track schon unter "_der schönsten singletrail_" einstufen.
Die Casati-Abfahrt ist jedenfalls was Schönheit anbelangt weit hinten anzusiedeln (nur Steine, Geröll und Dreck).


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. August 2006)

Hey Jungs,

hört doch endlich auf euch zu rechtfertigen. alpencross heißt auch, sich einzulassen auf ein abenteuer. also was auf eigene verantwortung zu riskieren. was ihr da macht, das ist allein euer ding. 
danke für die tollen fotos, danke für die story.  ride on. weiter so.


----------



## Biking_Flow (4. August 2006)

Ui, hier wird ja schon heiß diskutiert...  ich schließ mich mal voll und ganz Elmars Post an.

Bei Carsten, Dave und Co kann man ja inzwischen davon ausgehen, dass ihr genau wisst was ihr macht, und auch die entsprechend alpine Erfahrung (und natürlich einen Riesenhaufen Fahrkönnen) habt - aber den Gletscher zur Casati ohne Steigeisen und mit Bike kann man schon als etwas sehr gewagt bezeichnen...

Das Problem seh ich halt darin, dass dann wieder irgendwelche Leute daherkommen, die keinen Schimmer von den Bergen haben und eure Tour nachfahren wollen - vor allem in Anbetracht der genialen Fotos, hab mich soeben durch die Galerie geklickt, wirklich super Aufnahmen dabei!

Jedenfalls, abschließende Feststellung: Gratulation zu eurer sportlichen Leistung, Wahnsinn was ihr da geschafft habt... aber bitte erzählt es nicht zu weit herum und vor allem stellt klar, dass das keiner nachfahren soll. Es läuft schon so viel falsch in den Bergen, da brauchen wir nich noch Biker, die vor der Casatihütte in irgendwelche Spalten fallen.

Ride on


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> ich haben einen neuen singletrail!
> Hier:
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ist denn das Bike?


----------



## dubbel (7. August 2006)

gehts denn überhaupt ums beiken?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> gehts denn überhaupt ums beiken?


Frage ich mich auch:

Wenn wir in dem anderen Thread mit Coffee diskutieren, dass das Nicht-Mitführen einer langen Regenhose in den Alpen unverantwortlicher Leichtsinn ist... - und hier wird anscheinend eine Gletscherüberquerung
... mit Bike-Schuhen
... ohne Seilsicherung
... mit Bikes

als quasi "normal" beschrieben...  

Aber vielleicht habe ich ja auch alles falsch verstanden ?
Grüsse

Bernd


----------



## dubbel (7. August 2006)

alles eine frage des adressatenadäquaten mtb-news-horizontes.


----------



## Carsten (7. August 2006)

da ich die Dieskussion hier angezettelt habe, möchte ich sie heirmit bitte auch beenden.

Das Langenferner Joch und der Casati Trail gehören hier nicht her, da habt Ihr recht.
Der Trail von der Zufall Hütte bis an den Gletscher gehört hier her, er ist einer der schönesten, die ich je gesehen habe...ich ich habe definitiv schon viel gesehen.
Wir hatten Bergstiefel an, kleine Bikeschuhe. Wir hatten sicheres Wetter, und viel Glück. Fakt ist, das man da oben mit dem Bike nichts verlohren hat.

Also bitte ab jetzt: bitte neue Trails posten, die Diskussion ist hiermit beendet.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (7. August 2006)

@ so und jetzt mal wieder was zum anschauen.  







[/url]

[/IMG]



na wer kennt diese Singletrails?


----------



## Fubbes (8. August 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann aber auch mal was beisteuern. Denn ein wirklich schöner Trail - für mich vielleicht der schönste der Tour - wurde uns gleich am ersten Tag beschert. Und zwar beim Übergang von Oberstdorf über das Hornbachjoch. Viele Spitzkehren in einem satt-grünen mit Blumen bewachsenen Hang.


Hi Dave, eine Info, ob das Hornbachjoch insgesamt sinnvoll ist, wäre noch schön.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (8. August 2006)

Sehr sinnvoll, jedoch min S-3
Details in meinem Tourbericht Tag 1


----------



## dave (8. August 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dave, eine Info, ob das Hornbachjoch insgesamt sinnvoll ist, wäre noch schön.
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



Alles klar! 

Also, bis zur Käseralm auf ca. 1.400 m kann man gut auf Asphalt und Schotter fahren. Der Weg bis zur ca. 300 m oberhalb gelegenen Wildenfeldhütte haben wir dann geschoben. Von der Hütte kommt man zum Großteil fahrenderweise den Hang entlang bis zum Abwzeig bei dem der 433 abgeht. 
Dort geht's los mit ca. 400 Hm Schieben und Tragen. Im unteren Teil quert man dabei ein Geröllfeld, wo man sein Bike definitiv schultern muss. Auch im letzten Abschnitt, wo der Weg stellenweise ziemlich schmal wird.
Ich habe diese 400 Hm eigentlich komplett durchgetragen, weil ich das einfacher und bequemer finde. Dabei gab es schon ein, zwei Stellen wo gute Trittsicherheit gefragt war. Ansonsten ging es recht gut und die Steigung war ganz angenehm.

Ob der Übergang dann tatsächlich für einen lohnenswert ist oder nicht hängt hier wohl in erster Linie davon ab, welche Einstellung man zum Schieben/Tragen hat. Das muss man wohl individuell für sich entscheiden. 

Ich persönlich mag das Schieben ja auch nicht sonderlich, kann mich dafür aber mit dem Tragen sehr gut anfreunden. Die Schultertechnik der Vertrider ist so bequem, dass mir die Anstiege  lediglich wie Wanderungen mit einem schwerem Rucksack vorkommen. Außerdem hab' ich die Hände frei. Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren, ich find's total genial!  
Und mit meinen Wanderschuhen ist es noch mal bequemer als mit Radschuhen bei denen man mit den Cleats über die Felsen knirscht.


----------



## dave (8. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr sinnvoll, jedoch min S-3
> Details in meinem Tourbericht Tag 1



Ach ja, für die Abfahrt sollte man schon Spass an engen Spitzkehren haben. Sonst ist man wahrscheinlich ziemlich gefrustet.  
Ich Versetzte eigentlich auch bei einfachen Kehren gerne, deshalb ist mir im Nachhinein nicht so bewußt ob es tatsächlich jedes Mal nötig war. Aber ich meine da waren schon ein paar S4-Kehren dabei.
Weiter unten kommen dann noch zwei steilere, tricky Passagen, die ich als schwieriges S4 einschätze. Die sind aber nicht lang und man kann sie gut runterschieben.


----------



## Carsten (8. August 2006)

die S-5 Sektion in der Mitte stell ich mir bei Nässe mit Bikeschuhen schon kritisch vor. Das muß ich der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen


----------



## dubbel (8. August 2006)

lasst stecken, jungs. 
ich glaube so genau wollte fubbes es gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. August 2006)

Beginnt jetzt hier nach der Beschreibung einer "Gletscherüberquerung" die Diskussion um:

Sind S-4/S-5-Stellen noch fahrbar? Wenn nicht, wie weit kann ich eine Bergwanderung mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken machen ?...


----------



## dave (8. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> lasst stecken, jungs.
> ich glaube so genau wollte fubbes es gar nicht wissen.



Ich hab' bereits PMs zu dem Trail bekommen. Es sind also schon mehrere Biker, die sich für den Übergang interessieren. Deshalb bin ich auch mehr ins Detail gegangen und finde die Einordnung in die S-Grade für die Allgemeinheit auch sehr sinnvoll. Sonst trägt man das alles hoch und ärgert sich hinterher auch bergab immer wieder vom Rad steigen zu müssen. So ist es dann nämlich bestimmt nicht sinnvoll diesen Übergang zu nehmen!

Und weil das oft für Missverständnisse sorgt:
Ich will mich hier gar nicht damit brüsten S-irgendwas-Dinger gefahren zu sein! Die zwei technischeren Passagen die ich oben meinte (bzw. die eine die Carsten eher als S5 einschätzt) habe ich z. B. geschoben und habe auch gar kein Problem damit.

@Bernd:
Ich verstehen Deinen Einwand hier nicht recht. Wenn Dich die Einteilungen in die S-Grade stören, dann ignoriere sie doch einfach. Hat sich in anderen Sportarten auf jeden Fall bestens bewährt!
Und für wen was fahrbar ist oder nicht muss jeder selber wissen und ist auch nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. August 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Bernd:
> Ich verstehen Deinen Einwand hier nicht recht. Wenn Dich die Einteilungen in die S-Grade stören, dann ignoriere sie doch einfach. Hat sich in anderen Sportarten auf jeden Fall bestens bewährt!
> Und für wen was fahrbar ist oder nicht muss jeder selber wissen und ist auch nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion.


Die Einteilungen und Beschreibungen von Strecken in S-Graden finde ich sehr sinnvoll.

Ich dachte allerdings nur, der Thread hier ginge um Bilder und Beschreibungen von schönen Single-Trails...- und bisher habe ich geglaubt, dass schöne Single-trails (für die Mehrzahl der Biker) auch fahrbar sein sollten.

Aber da habe ich mich vielleicht wieder getäuscht.


----------



## dubbel (8. August 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ist auch nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion.


carsten hat die diskussion übrigens schon beendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (8. August 2006)

Fahrbar ist relativ. Dass ich ein paar Bilder sicher übers Ziel hinaus sind ist wohl klar. Aber für die meisten Biker ist wohl bei S-2 oder S-3 Ende (es soll ja Leute geben, die so was schon bergab schieben hab ich mal gehört). Ich hab den Fred bisher aber so interpretiert, dass hier Bilder von *schönen* Trails geposted werden - egal ob die was für Jedermann sind ...


----------



## dave (8. August 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ... und bisher habe ich geglaubt, dass schöne Single-trails (für die Mehrzahl der Biker) auch fahrbar sein sollten.



Ach so! Da hab' ich Dich wohl falsch verstanden. Ich stehe allerdings auch auf Splashs Standpunkt, denn von Fahrbarkeit steht im Thementitel ja nichts drin.
Ist ja auch gar nicht definierbar was Fahrbarkeit bedeutet, weil es für jeden anders ist. 
Und auch wenn manche Trails für jemanden momemtan noch nicht genießbar sind, so entwickelt man sich doch ständig weiter und verschlingt sie dann vielleicht schon in der nächsten Saison mit viel Spass und Freude.

Alternativ könnten wir auch ein neues Thema eröffnen: "Der schönste Singletrail von S0 bis S...".


----------



## thof (12. August 2006)

Wurde bisher - glaube ich - noch nicht explizit genannt, aber auch für Nicht-Freerider fahrbar und ein Toptrail: E5 vom Monte Maggio.


----------



## BIKERBOY 69 (12. August 2006)

Hey Biker,
ich wohne in Bozen/Südtirol und vor meiner Haustüre beginnen die Uphills die dann als Singeltrails zu bewältigen sind.
Komm nach Bozen und ich zeige Dir gegen allen Himmelsrichtungen starke Singeltrails der Schwirigkeitsgrade 3 bis 4.
Sollte Dich ein Singeltrail auch in der Schwirigkeitsskala bis 5 interessieren dann kommt nur die Tour Eisjöchl in frage ab Meran zu fahren mit 3000Hm 90 Km und reiner Singeltrail von 1000 Hm.
Ciao


----------



## robby (13. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du die liste vorbereitest



Hi marco,

hab mich mal ein paar Stunden intensiv mit dem Thread beschäftigt (siehe Uhrzeit...*gähn*) und eine Liste zur Übersicht erstellt:

HIER KLICKEN FÜR SINGLETRAIL-LISTE

Viel Spaß bei einstellen 

Muss dazu allerdings noch folgendes loswerden:

1. 
manche Länder oder Gebietsangaben sind unvollständig oder fehlen komplett. Sicher gibt es einige Trails, die jeder im Schlaf kennen sollte - doch wären wir alle schon dort gewesen, dann könnten wir uns ja gleich dieses Thread sparen. BITTE ALSO MEHR GEOGRAFISCHE INFOS zu den jeweiligen Trails! 

Sollte jemand Interesse an der aktualisierten Liste haben, so schickt mir einfach Eure Korrekturen und ich werde versuchen in den kommenden Monaten (oder Jahren - je nachdem, wie lange der Beitrag noch wird...) die Liste zu updaten.

2. 
Andreas hat es bereits schön formuliert: wenn jeder von Euch - wie von marco zu Beginn auch gedacht - nur EINEN Trail postet, dann wird die ganze Sache deutlich übersichtlicher (natürlich ist es schwer sich für nur einen Trail zu entscheiden - aber daran liegt ja auch der Reiz des ganzen )

3. 
Folgendes habe ich nicht in die Liste mit aufgenommen (soweit ich weiß):
Neuseeland, Chile, USA, Holland, 200m-Trails, Bikeparks, ungenaue Beschreibungen, grobe Touren für weniger geübte Biker (z.B: El Signor am Gardasee) sowie Wege, die man nur durch längere Tragestrecken bergauf erreichen kann (fällt unter die Kategorie "Wanderwege").

Alle Betroffenen mögen mir verzeihen 

4.
Nachdem ich mit der Liste begonnen habe, bin ich auf den Ehrenkodex der Vertrider gestossen (speziell zu diesem Thread passend das Thema "Hot Spot"):

EHRENKODEX VERTRIDERS.com

Da ich erfahrungsgemäß seit einigen Jahren mir ähnliche Gedanken (zu diversen Themen) mache bin ich der Meinung, dass die dahinter steckende Idee auf jeden Fall zu diesem Thema dazugehört und ebenfalls angesprochen werden sollte. 

Ich lasse das einfach mal kommentarlos im Raum stehen, damit sich jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu bilden kann (Idee für neuen Thread, sofern es noch keinen dazu gibt...).

Dass sich Punkt 1 und Punkt 4 widersprechen ist mir übrigens klar. Allerdings wurden die Trails bereits veröffentlicht und sind mit Hilfe von ein wenig Recherche ohnehin schnell zu finden...

Gute Nacht,

robby


----------



## BELLI (13. August 2006)

@robby: klasse Liste !! wie wär's mit GPS Koordinaten vom Startpunkt - das ist dann eindeutig. Gruss BELLI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (13. August 2006)

ich hatte mir glaub auch schon mal die mühe gemacht...irgendwo weiter oben gibts ne Excel-Liste.
Trotzdem Danke für die Liste...
Es gibt definitiv Trails, die man besser für sich behält. Es gibt in einigen Gegenenden jedenfalls mächtiges Konfliktpotential (Seilbahnen, Nationalparks usw.)


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2006)

@robby
Wäre es möglich, statt eines Excels ein PDF hinter den Link zu stellen? Ist halt nicht jeder Fan von MS-Produkten ...

Etwas offtopic:
Da ich gerade vor kurzem aus dem Hollandurlaub zurück gekommen bin, fällt mir zum Ehrenkodex noch eine Parallelbetrachtung ein: Grundsätzlich finde ich, dass die Berge von den meisten Wanderern und Bikern wirklich sehr behutsam genutzt und sauber hinterlassen werden. Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn solch ein Verhalten auch mal von den Strandurlaubern praktiziert würde. Es ist einfach ekelhaft, was für ein Unrat sich an den meisten Stränden auftürmt. Vor allem Zigarettenreste im Sand finde ich voll daneben. 
Bergtouristen scheinen da ein ordentlicheres Völkchen zu sein. Ein Grund mehr, warum ich lieber in die Alpen fahre, als mich an einen Strand zu legen.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2006)

eigentlich bräuchte man mal son Wikipedia für den schönsten Trail: 
so was hier: http://cop.webbag.de/bikelight/index.php/Hauptseite

dort kann jeder Infos rein schreiben usw.
Sollte aber mit Login und so sein und alles was gepostet wird müßte dem Ehrenkodex entsprechen


----------



## dave (13. August 2006)

@robby:
Danke für die Mühe!



			
				Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte mir glaub auch schon mal die mühe gemacht...irgendwo weiter oben gibts ne Excel-Liste.



.... die nur leider überhaupt nichts bringt, wenn sie so versteckt im Thread liegt! Daher mein alter Vorschlag so ein Dokument direkt in Marcos erstem Posting unterzubringen.


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich bräuchte man mal son Wikipedia für den schönsten Trail:
> so was hier: http://cop.webbag.de/bikelight/index.php/Hauptseite


Darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Nicht nur für Trails, sondern auch für Pässe. Für deine Passdatenbank wäre ein Wiki sicher auch eine sehr gute Sache.

Vielleicht haben rikman und Thomas ja Lust, dem Forum noch ein Wiki zur Seite zu stellen ...

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2006)

meine passdatenbank braucht kein Wiki. Ich bin gerne bereit einigen wenigen ausgesuchten und vertrauensvollen Partneren (Dir, Dave, Elmar...) ein Login bereit zu stelllen. Die DB kann jetzt schon mehr als sie zeigt. z.B Höhendiagramme, Bilder, Karten verwalten. Hab bloß keine Zeit all das rein zu pflegen.

Ach so für alle dies nicht kennen: Passdatenbank auf meiner HP unter www.schymik.de/Transalp


----------



## zeitweiser (13. August 2006)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:
			
		

> @ so und jetzt mal wieder was zum anschauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der zweite ist definitiv der Bindelweg( von mir auch Pinselweg genannt)
Kann mich sehr gut an Ihn erinneren ,da die Grashalme immer wie Pinsel an den Beinen gekratzt haben.Genialer Trail, jedoch finde ich den Friedrich Augustweg noch einen Tick besser, da länger.OKAussicht ist dort nicht mehr so schön ,aber sonst


----------



## robby (13. August 2006)

@BELLI: GPS-Daten sind machbar, aber nicht jedermanns Sache - und eine Karte sollte schließlich jeder dabei haben. Aber klar, warum nicht.

@Fubbes: PDF ist OK, allerdings ist die Liste noch nicht fertig (wird es jedoch ohnehin nie werden...). Schicke mir eine Email mit Deiner Adresse, und ich sende Dir die Liste als PDF. Hab mich für Excel entschieden, da man auf diese Art schöner nach Länder, Gegend, Datum etc. sortieren kann.

@Carsten
Deine Holy-Trail-Liste findest Du HIER und HIER
Die Liste hat mich inspiriert - allerdings besteht in den Daten Verbesserungsbedarf was die Beschreibungen betreffen. Ich wollte eine Liste für den Thread erstellen und habe daher Deine Daten nicht mit aufgenommen. Vielleicht kannst Du jedoch Deine Liste oder HP mit Hilfe meiner Zusammenfassung erweitern oder aktualisieren 

Einige der Trails kenne ich oder werde ich unter die Stollen nehmen - ob es sich dann um 100% den gleichen Weg handelt ist mir egal. Im Endeffekt ist sowohl die Liste als auch der ganze Thread hier reine Spielerei und Träumerei. Das schöne am Biken ist m.E. sich eine Karte zu organisieren, selbst eine Tour zu planen und anschließend in der Natur seinen eigenen Weg finden. Ob der Weg am Ende des Tages nun gut oder schlecht war, liegt dann einzig und allein an mir und meiner Einstellung dazu.
Mich würde es ärgern, wenn ich von einem tollen Trail hier lese und diesen nachfahren möchte, ihn jedoch nicht finden kann oder am Ende nicht wirklich das dabei rausgekommen ist, was ich zuvor erwartet habe (obwohl die Tour ja eigentlich sehr schön war...).

Andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter.
Und der linke Weg ist vielleicht genauso schön wie der rechte. 
Dewegen brauche ich übrigens auch kein GPS


----------



## robby (13. August 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Der zweite ist definitiv der Bindelweg( von mir auch Pinselweg genannt)
> Kann mich sehr gut an Ihn erinneren ,da die Grashalme immer wie Pinsel an den Beinen gekratzt haben.Genialer Trail, jedoch finde ich den Friedrich Augustweg noch einen Tick besser, da länger.OKAussicht ist dort nicht mehr so schön ,aber sonst



Schon wieder so einer!  
Bindelweg...Friedrich Augustweg...schön und gut - aber wo sind die?
Schweiz? Südtirol? Mecklenburger Seenplatte?


----------



## x-rossi (13. August 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es möglich, statt eines Excels ein PDF hinter den Link zu stellen? Ist halt nicht jeder Fan von MS-Produkten ...


freeware: Microsoft Excel Viewer 2003


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (13. August 2006)

robby schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder so einer!
> Bindelweg...Friedrich Augustweg...schön und gut - aber wo sind die?
> Schweiz? Südtirol? Mecklenburger Seenplatte?


 
Südtirol stimmt. Genauer: Dolomiten. Friedrich August Weg zwischen Sellajoch und Seiser Alm, Bindelweg beim Passo Pordoi.


----------



## zeitweiser (13. August 2006)

robby schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder so einer!
> Bindelweg...Friedrich Augustweg...schön und gut - aber wo sind die?
> Schweiz? Südtirol? Mecklenburger Seenplatte?


Sorry für die fehlende genauere Beschreibung.
Kann natürlich nicht jeder wissen wo das ist.
Superfriend hats ja bereits gesagt.
Irgendwie dachte ich die Erwähnung der Trails würde schon reichen.


----------



## robby (13. August 2006)

Alles klar - danke!


----------



## BELLI (13. August 2006)

robby schrieb:
			
		

> @BELLI: GPS-Daten sind machbar, aber nicht jedermanns Sache - und eine Karte sollte schließlich jeder dabei haben. Aber klar, warum nicht.


 Stimme 100% überein, aber man könnte zu Hause dann einfacher über Google Earth oder sonstwie den Startpunkt des _"Hänsel-und-Grethel-Steigs"_ finden.
Gruss BELLI


----------



## pirxer (26. August 2006)

.. nun bin ich endlich durch alle Seiten durch und muß feststellen, daß hier hauptsächlich die Alpen benannt werden. Ist ja OK, aber wir aus dem Norden kommen halt nicht mal so eben dahin.
Bei uns ist da schon eher der Harz angesagt, nicht mit so tollem Panorama, nicht so lange Wege und halt nicht ganz so beeindruckend. Trotzdem sind auch hier schöne Trails.

Nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll, aber schön zu fahren:


 

Kaiserweg bei Ilsenburg, ca. 250hm

Gruß
pirxer


----------



## Harald Philipp (26. August 2006)

Hier mal eine Inspiration für alle Vertride-interessierten Trailscouts.

Wegangaben dazu gibts von mir allerdings nicht.

Die Region ist anhand der Bilder aber auch nicht wirklich schwer rauszubekommen, und wer diesen Trail Fahren kann (ist nicht ohne Grund als Klettersteig eingezeichnet), der kennt sich mit Kartenlesen sowieso aus...

EDIT: Habe grade erst die vorherigen Seiten, und im speziellen die Diskussion zum Thema "zu schwierige Trails" gelesen. 
Aber hier geht es doch um "Schönheit" von Trails, oder? Dann darf ich ja auch einen Klettersteig posten, denn "schön" ist er ohne Frage. Er ist auch (die Bergabsektionen) in beiden Richtungen zu 100% befahren worden. 
Die durchaus sehr hohe Schwierigkeit (einige S5er) und sehr hohe Absturzgefahr sei hiermit aber erwähnt, auch zeigen meine Fotos nicht die anspruchvollsten Sektionen! Also bitte nicht einfach blind reinfahren - ist auch eine schöne Wanderung 

Grüße,         Harald


----------



## anda (26. August 2006)

Hallo robby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Du hast in deiner Liste (welche wirklich genial ist!!) den Monte Stino erwähnt!
Welcher Weg ist das genau?
Hab in der Karte geschaut und der direkte Weg bis zum Idrosee ist der Weg Nr. 456,454.
Ist das der Weg?


----------



## clemson (27. August 2006)

so nachdem ich dieses jahr mal wieder in korsika war ein weiterer traumtrail, der trail schlängelt sich vom bonassasattel (1150m) über 11km und 1000 hm runter zum fangobach, aber er will erarbeitet werden: eine gute stunde schieben und guat 600 hm müßen vom forsthaus  bonifatu bis zum bonassasattel erklommen werden


----------



## Günna X (30. August 2006)

is wirklich ein schöner trail, vor allem hat man eine ganze weile was davon.
Aber eine Stunde schieben ist schon etwas optimistisch... 

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoccaBranca (1. September 2006)

Schöner Thread, aber was auffällt, es gibt bisher fast nix aus den Westalpen. Kein Geheimtipp mehr: Grand Col Ferret, kennen die, die die Montblanc-Umrundung oder den klassischen Genfer See-Mittelmeer-Cross gefahren sind. Bergauf wie bergab tolle Singletrails mit nur kurzen anspruchsvolleren Passagen, sonst erdig, leicht. Aber die Trails sind bei dem Panorama trotzdem fast nur Zugabe...


----------



## dede (1. September 2006)

Die durchaus sehr hohe Schwierigkeit (einige S5er) und sehr hohe Absturzgefahr sei hiermit aber erwähnt, auch zeigen meine Fotos nicht die anspruchvollsten Sektionen! Also bitte nicht einfach blind reinfahren - ist auch eine schöne Wanderung 

Kann ich absolut bestätigen, auch wenn's für mich per Bike zu heikel wäre ! Zu Fuß allerdings ein Traumpfad (und in der näheren Umgebung gibt's auch ausreichend "Fahrbares" für weniger versierte Biker ))))


----------



## ingoshome (5. September 2006)

Feine Sache hier! Danke an alle! Bin fast sprachlos ...

Mein Beitrag / Lieblingstrail: Mt.Bar - ValColla-Höhenweg - CH/Tessin
http://www.tourfinder.net/de/mtb/tour/show/283/index.html
Für geübte Biker fast vollständig fahrbar - nur wenige Stellen mit
wenigen Metern (lang/tief - geringer) Absturzgefahr.

lg!ingo


----------



## halodri (5. September 2006)

hptaccv schrieb:
			
		

> ganz weit vorne stehen:
> 
> - porcupine rim trail (moab/UT/USA)
> - Fimberpaß nach süden
> - Krimmler Tauern nach süden


hast Du infos oder eine geaue route für den trail in den krimler tauern..


----------



## Carsten (5. September 2006)

meine passdatenbank auf meiner HP, da steht alles drin


----------



## liftboy (6. September 2006)

Zum Hornbachjoch muß ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben... Für mich definitiv kein Traumtrail, schon eher eine lange Bergwanderung (Hier sagt man "Hatscherei" dazu), da gibt es in der Umgebung aber viel viel lohnenswerteres.. (Auch technisch ähnlich schwierig). Aber wer sein Rad gerne Berge rauf trägt und runter und schiebt - bitteschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (6. September 2006)

liftboy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wer sein Rad gerne Berge rauf trägt und runter und schiebt - bitteschön.



Ich hatte auch schon sehr positives Feedback.  
Ist halt wie mit allen Dingen  Geschmacksache mit dem Tragen usw. und hängt natürlich auch davon ab, ob's einem bergab liegt. Hochtragen und runterschieben hat natürlich keinen Wert, da haste Recht! 
Deshalb ist "Der schönste Singletrail" auch für jeden ein anderer ... und das macht den Thread auch so interessant.


----------



## Levty (7. September 2006)

Ganz klar:


----------



## Dotkom (9. September 2006)

Nochmal Teneriffa, ultimatives Singletrail. Verbotene Zone - alles Verbrescher!
Problemlos mit Cdale Prophet/Lefty, allerdings lieber mit 200mm Scheiben und 2,5er Reifen.
Location/Google Earth: 28°21'3.80"N 16°48'50.46"W


----------



## anda (16. September 2006)

Passo Alpisella-Passo Gallo-Passo Trela (alle auf einer Tour in Livigno!!!) 
Super Flow!!!!


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (26. September 2006)

Wahrscheinlich nicht der beste, aber auf jeden Fall erwähnenswert:

Locarno vom Monte Bré runter zum Lago.


----------



## Futzy (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich finde der geilste Trail den ich gefahren bin war an der Ahr in der Eifel.
Man nennt ihn Schrock !! Er hat viele möglichkeiten und alle sind geil !!
Ich und mein Papa haben am 09.10.06 einen Nightride gemacht !!
Dabei sind wir auch über die Wurzelkurfe vom Schrock gefahren !!
Es war hammer GEIL !!!   °°Müsst ihr euch mal an tun°°   !!!


----------



## Monsterwade (9. Oktober 2006)

Parpaner Rothorn - Arosa

Mega. Siehe Link zum Nachlesen.


----------



## Carsten (9. Oktober 2006)

Rauristal am Großglockner:






Details und Tourbericht auf meiner HP (Aktuell, Sept 06)


----------



## Carsten (9. Oktober 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:


> Parpaner Rothorn - Arosa
> 
> Mega. Siehe Link zum Nachlesen.



volle Bestätigung, ein echtes Highligt:







haufenweise Fotos bei Trailhunter.de unter http://trailhunter.davedesign.de/gallery/search.php?search_keywords=FRAX2006 AND Tag8


----------



## pongi (9. Oktober 2006)

ist das bei lenzerheide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosimo (12. Oktober 2006)

pongi schrieb:


> ist das bei lenzerheide?



mir scheint das ist eher hinter lenzerheide, kurz vor arosa, nach dem totälplisee ...  (der trail ist wirklich gut...)


----------



## dave (12. Oktober 2006)

so isses!


----------



## pongi (12. Oktober 2006)

sollte da glaub ich auch mal im sommer hin. im winter ist es definitiv cool.


----------



## Arm Lancestrong (12. Oktober 2006)

Vom Simplon Pass runter Richtung Italien.

18 km lang, 1100 hm

Kaum Schiebepassagen, für hardtails ungeeignet, unterschiedlichste Untergründe und Schwierigkeitsgrade. Fast 100% Gelände.


----------



## Enduro (12. Oktober 2006)

pongi schrieb:


> sollte da glaub ich auch mal im sommer hin. im winter ist es definitiv cool.



ja lohnt sich definitiv!
Falls es jemand interessiert, habe ich da einen interessanten Tourentipp, vor allem für alle die lieber bergab fahren... 
Chur - Brambrüesch - Churwalden - Stätzer Alp - Lenzerheide - Parpaner Rothorn - Arosa - Ochsenalp - Tschiertschen - Chur
die meisten Höhenmeter lassen sich mit Seilbahn überwinden:
Brambrüesch (Seilbahn)
Alp Stätz (Sessellift)
Rothorn (Seilbahn)
Mittelstation Weisshorn (Seilbahn)
hier findet ihr ein paar pics


----------



## pongi (12. Oktober 2006)

weißt du zufällig wieviel km/hm das sind?


----------



## Enduro (12. Oktober 2006)

wenn du die verschiedenen Seilbahnen nimmst kommst du auf ca. 50 km und schätzungsweise auf 400 - 500 Hm


----------



## rohstrugel (12. Oktober 2006)

Arm Lancestrong schrieb:


> Vom Simplon Pass runter Richtung Italien.
> 
> 18 km lang, 1100 hm
> 
> Kaum Schiebepassagen,   für hardtails ungeeignet, unterschiedlichste Untergründe und Schwierigkeitsgrade. Fast 100% Gelände.


 So etwas macht mit nem Hardtail sicherlich keinen Spass.


----------



## matou (5. November 2006)

mal etwas aus meiner Umgebung...ein kurzer felsiger trail zum Beurener Fels auf der Schwäbischen Alb...leider eine Sackgasse...nicht das das der einzige ist...meistens verpass ichs anzuhalten und ein Foto zu machen... 





Die schöne Aussicht gibts am Ende gratis dazu...





Grüsse René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (5. November 2006)

Hi Matou,

gut, dass Du die Alb hier mal ins Gespräch bringst. Ich bin da auch öfter unterwegs, hauptsächlich in der Gegend um Bad Urach, und immer auf der Suche nach a) Trailtipps und b) Mitfahrern.

Da ich auch Böblinger bin, könnten wir uns leicht mal zusammen tun, die nächsten Monate allerdings bin ich noch komplett außer Landes.

Hälsningar fran Sverige,
Chris.


----------



## matou (8. November 2006)

Hi superfriend,
klar, sollten wir auf alle Fälle machen! Ein paar neue Trails könnt ich auch gebrauchen!

Meld dich einfach wenn du wieder im Lande bist...dann können wir etwas ausmachen.

Grüsse René


----------



## immanuel (9. November 2006)

Wie wäre es denn mal mit dem Schwarzwald,
den schönsten Singletrail gibt es eh nicht sonder höchstens die

z.B. Kandel - Suggenbad (Denzlingen) 3B*

Bei dieser Tour handelt es sich um einen Wanderweg, welcher über die Thoma- Hütte und weiter über den Kamm Richtung Denzlingen führt.Kurz hinter der Thoma-Hütte wird es etwas anspruchsvoller, steinig mit großen Stufen; hier muss man zum Teil auch tragen, allgemein mit etwas Fahrtechnik aber gut befahrbar, könnte bis auf die Schiebepassagen auch bergauf gefahren werden Die Route beginnt wie der Damenpfad in südwestlicher Richtung und ist bis zur Thoma-Hütte ausgeschildert. 

noch mehr außerhalb der Alpen gibts hier www.ImLeif.de


----------



## bähr83 (13. November 2006)

Wie kommt die Einteilung der Schwierigkeitsgrade zustande? Gibts da irgendwo ne Auflistung was die Zahlen bedeuten?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. November 2006)

bähr83 schrieb:


> Wie kommt die Einteilung der Schwierigkeitsgrade zustande? Gibts da irgendwo ne Auflistung was die Zahlen bedeuten?



Hier gibt es eine Singletrail-Klassifizierung die als allgemein gültig angesehen werden kann:

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


----------



## Catsoft (13. November 2006)

Allgemein anerkannt? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234952

Aber nu wollen wir mal wieder Bilder sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (13. November 2006)

Ihr wollt Bilder?











das Val Ravaisch bei Davos...einer meiner Lieblingstrails

mehr davon: http://trailhunter.davedesign.de/gallery/search.php?search_keywords=FRAX2006 AND Tag7


----------



## trail-charly (13. November 2006)

warum in die Ferne schweifen?!

Auch in Deutschland gibt es tolle Singletrails.

Beispiel: 
Schauinsland - Freiburg (15 km Downhill - 1000 Hm)
Feldberg-Kirchzarten über Baldenwenger Hütte und Hinterwaldkopf
oder (25 km - 1200 Hm)
ein Singletrail mit 18 km Länge von St.Peter nach Freiburg (600 Hm) oder gleich ab dem Kandel - dann kannste 30 km in 2 Etappen tollen Singletrail-Spaß erleben.


----------



## bähr83 (14. November 2006)

Danke für die Links

Wenn wir grad im Schwarzwald  sind: Der Westweg im Gebiet der Hornisgrinde. Ist zwar nicht alles Trail aber landschaftlich einfach geil


----------



## MATTESM (17. November 2006)

weils langsam aktuell wird: herrlicher single trail am monte stivo. gardasee. 01.01.2005

..m..


----------



## anda (18. November 2006)

Hat jemand vieleicht Fotos vom Singeltrail vom Passo 5 Crocci hinunter?
Möchte den evt. bei meiner Transalp 2007 einbauen!
Danke!!


----------



## CSB (18. November 2006)

> z.B. Kandel - Suggenbad (Denzlingen) 3B*
> 
> Bei dieser Tour handelt es sich um einen Wanderweg, welcher über die Thoma- Hütte und weiter über den Kamm Richtung Denzlingen führt.Kurz hinter der Thoma-Hütte wird es etwas anspruchsvoller, steinig mit großen Stufen; hier muss man zum Teil auch tragen, allgemein mit etwas Fahrtechnik aber gut befahrbar, könnte bis auf die Schiebepassagen auch bergauf gefahren werden Die Route beginnt wie der Damenpfad in südwestlicher Richtung und ist bis zur Thoma-Hütte ausgeschildert.



Meines Erachtens einer der schönsten und spaßigsten Trails bei Freiburg...wirklich geil...fängt grob an und endent in nicht enden wollenden Serpentinen. 
Wer aus der Gegend kommt und den Trail noch nicht gefahren ist sollte das unbedingt nachholen.






.


----------



## pongi (18. November 2006)

so langsam bin ich überzeugt. werd wohl im frühjahr echt mal nach freiburg fahren müssen


----------



## Carsten (18. November 2006)

anda schrieb:


> Hat jemand vieleicht Fotos vom Singeltrail vom Passo 5 Crocci hinunter?
> Möchte den evt. bei meiner Transalp 2007 einbauen!
> Danke!!



klar: 











Details in meinem Tourbericht 2005


----------



## anda (19. November 2006)

Danke für die Infos!!!!


----------



## Armin P. (14. Dezember 2006)

Nachdem ich viel von anderen Trails gelesen habe, hier mein bestes Stück.
Roen (2116m) nach Tramin (276m). *14 km Single Trail am Stück.*
Maximale Schwierigkeit S4 das meiste S3

Link zum Video http://www.traminerhof.it/de/mountainbike-single_trails.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wimp-On-Kona (19. Dezember 2006)

hallo in die Runde
Kennt wer ne gute Trail-Datenbank? Ich habe noch viele, viele Trails, die ich gerne teile, aber eben nirgends (oder eben auf 1000 Seiten) posten kann...
Anscheinend machen sich schon ziemlich viele hier die Arbeit, Trails zu beschreiben und auf ihren eigenen Seiten online zu stellen. Eine zentrale Datenbank wäre da nicht schlecht, oder? 
Mit einheitlichen Beschreibungen, Fotos, Karten und GPS downnload. Und vor allem mit ner guten Schnittstelle Daten hoch zu laden, und ner guten EIngabemaske, damit die Trails einheitlich und mit einer mindestqualität beschrieben und dadurch auch durch ne ordentliche Suchmaske zu finden sind.
Den Spotguide hier finde ich leider nicht so hilfreich...

www.gpsies.com ist super. 
Habe mal einige meiner Lieblings-Trails da rin gestellt - man kann die schön mit nem Google-Earth tool zeichnen und die werden dann als GPS Download umgerechnet, oder nur als Karte. Allerdings fehlen dann natürlich simple Beschreibungen/Roadbooks für Nicht GPS-ler wie mich...

Wer kennt ne gute Site, auf der es sich lohnt Trails zu posten? Oder wo sind die Nerds, die so wass schnell mal programmieren können?


----------



## Carsten (19. Dezember 2006)

gibt es: neue Site www.mtb-tracks.com 
wenn ein paar Leute mit machen wirds was.

Dann gibts noch meine Passdatenbank für Transalp Pässe. Die betreu ich derzeut alleine, aber wenn jemand mit einsteigen will gerne. GPS und GoogleMaps hat Dave mir gerade eingebaut. Beispiel unter http://schymik.de/passdb/index.php?id=118. Fotos und Höhendiagramme lassen sich auch schon einbinden...


----------



## wreckless (25. Dezember 2006)

@ carsten sehr geile bilder.
leider steige ich gerade erst in den sport ein ich würde gerne sehr gerne solch eine tour mal mit erleben.ich bin immer wieder erstaunt über die bilder und die landschafft.


----------



## skl (30. Dezember 2006)

Für mich ist der Vinschgau eines der Reviere mit den meisten schönen Singltrials. Dort gibt es unzählige verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Sanfte Uphills und geniale sehr verschiedene Downhills mit viel Flow. Sandra Klose www.skrennteam.com
Ein gutes Hotel für Biker ist: www.fux.it


----------



## marco (31. Dezember 2006)

skl schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Vinschgau eines der Reviere mit den meisten schönen Singltrials. Dort gibt es unzählige verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Sanfte Uphills und geniale sehr verschiedene Downhills mit viel Flow. Sandra Klose www.skrennteam.com
> Ein gutes Hotel für Biker ist: www.fux.it



Details, Details braucht das Volk! Welcher Trail gefällt dir am besten im Vinschgau? Goldseeweg? Madritschjoch ins Martelltal? Beim Reschensee?


----------



## skl (31. Dezember 2006)

wenn ich da mit Details anfange,werde ich heute nicht mehr fertig.
Schaut mal unter www.mountainbiker.it dort gibt es viele Infos.:


----------



## Dotkom (31. Dezember 2006)

Tja falls Euch mitten im Dezember gut tut über Transalp-Biken zu erzählen...auf Teneriffa ist 24grad und keine einzige Wolke...schaut mal bei www.swotch.com. 
Was Euren Kanaren-Webs angeht: Marcos Fotos von LaPalma sind echt Klasse, aber ohne GPS bleibt sein Geheimnis wo die geilen Trails sind. http://gooutandbike.blogspot.com ist richtig gut, aber der GPS ist nur zum Veranschaulichung, zum Fahren bleibt der "stein links baum rechts" - prinzip.
www.gps-tour.info : hier findet man allerlei 0-8-15 Routen, Schotter, Asphalt, wenig Fotos. Wenigstens brauchbare GPS-Dateien.
mtb.tabai.net hat die geile Trails, Videos (!!!!), aber die Ortsangaben sid nur Kartenskizzen und wieder "links und dann rechts".
grüsse aus der Trail- und Sonnenparadies


----------



## Bergabradfahrer (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo

Hier ein Bildchen von einem meiner Haustrails im Harz. Finde grün is ne super Farbe... Ist eher was ruhiges ca. 6km lang und geht leicht bergab

Schöne Grüsse


----------



## michi the 3rd (4. Februar 2007)

zefix, da san scho a paar geile sachan dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watch (12. Februar 2007)

schöner blick auf den vulkan " teide " während einer biketour auf teneriffa.

gruß
dan


----------



## Augus1328 (12. Februar 2007)

schön....

Wo ist der Trail? Der Titel heißt nicht "der schönste Vulkan"  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## watch (12. Februar 2007)

ok ok, gehört wohl nicht in diesen thread...sorry


----------



## Freeagain (21. Februar 2007)

einer meiner Schönsten:

http://www.croatiabike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25


----------



## michibiker (17. März 2007)

[/IMG]

Mein Lieblings singletrack. In den Süden von Chile, auf dem Vulcan Huilo Huilo, wo man ne schöne aufsicht auf 5 verschiedene Vulkanen haben kann. Auch noch Südlicher, kann es die Carretera Austral und Torres del Paine sein.


----------



## Korgano (31. März 2007)

@Bergabradfahrer

Wo ist denn der Trail im Harz? Ih bin auh gelegentlih im Harz unterwegs und natürlih immer auf der Suhe nah Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (22. April 2007)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen?  Trail-Wonderland


----------



## RedOrbiter (22. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Warum in die Ferne schweifen?


ich auch willl
Leckere Trails und gutes Video. 
Gratulation

cu RedOrbiter 
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Mecka-Joe (22. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Warum in die Ferne schweifen?  Trail-Wonderland



Endlich mal wieder ein Beitrag der mit was mit " Der schönste Singeltrail " zu tun hat.


----------



## martn (22. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Warum in die Ferne schweifen?  Trail-Wonderland



und der trail is in echt noch geiler!


----------



## exto (2. Mai 2007)

Schwer zu toppen


----------



## checkb (2. Mai 2007)

Hammertrail, ick werde beim BR mit Dir Trailtausch machen. 

checkb


----------



## on any sunday (2. Mai 2007)

Ok, schwerer Fehler das beste Teil zuerst zu veröffentlichen , aber ich hätte da, falls einer noch nicht selbst drauf gekommen ist, noch zwei zum Thema im Angebot Ardennenklassiker Olne Spa und Vulkaneifel. Das Vulkaneifelteil hat am Anfang eine miese Qualität, wird nachher aber deutlich besser.


----------



## Tobsn (2. Mai 2007)

martn schrieb:


> und der trail is in echt noch geiler!



Ja, den überlassen wir gerne den Touris.  
Die Randzone hat da noch ganz andere Schätze


----------



## Fubbes (3. Mai 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Warum in die Ferne schweifen?  Trail-Wonderland


Verrätst du mir wenigstens, was das für eine Musik ist, die du zum vertonen verwendet hast?

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2007)

Und noch ein paar feine einheimische Trails Wiedtal-Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (7. Mai 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Und noch ein paar feine einheimische Trails Wiedtal-Trails



Sehr schön.


----------



## Augus1328 (7. Mai 2007)

nettes Video, aber Kehren sollte man ausfahren u. nicht abkürzen wie an manchen Stellen zu sehen ist  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Kamikaze0612 (7. Mai 2007)

man man man, nit schlecht du...wunderschön, wie findet ihr nur solche trails, hier im waldecker land und im sauerland hab ich noch keine gefunden...


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2007)

Augen auf!  

Nach meinem Umzug an den Rand vom schönen Schwarzwald, hier meine ersten (dokumentierten) Trailsucherfolge...



 

 



Wenn ich es das nächste Mal fertig bringe abzusteigen  dann folgen noch ein paar Fotos, da gibts noch besseres!

Gruss matou


----------



## Viktortaz (8. Mai 2007)

Hi, hier einem meiner Haustrails im Sizilien, 7 km reine Abfahrt!!!

http://www.tri-ride.com/manolfowinter2007.html.html


----------



## tgoerblich (10. Mai 2007)

Viktortaz schrieb:


> Hi, hier einem meiner Haustrails im Sizilien, 7 km reine Abfahrt!!!
> http://www.tri-ride.com/manolfowinter2007.html.html



Ist das beim Pizzo Manolfo westlich von Palermo? Tolle Fotos  

Ciao, Thomas


----------



## Viktortaz (10. Mai 2007)

tgoerblich schrieb:


> Ist das beim Pizzo Manolfo westlich von Palermo?




Genau!!!
geil oder?

und das http://www.tri-ride.com/rufuliatawinter2007.html ist die Rufuliata trail am Monte Pellegrino fast in die Stadtzentrum 5 km abfahrt!!!!


----------



## tgoerblich (11. Mai 2007)

Viktortaz schrieb:


> Genau!!!
> geil oder?



Ja, soll super sein! Da will ich unbedingt mal hin. Die zweite Fotoserie sieht auch grandios aus, Wahnsinn! 

Wären das nicht noch zwei Tipps für den Alpenzorro? Der macht grad eine [thread=3687398]Live-Tour[/thread] von Sizilien nach München und kommt in ein paar Tagen vermutlich in die Gegend. Vielleicht kannst du den Trail ja auch dort posten, am besten mit exakten Start-Koordinaten.


----------



## Viktortaz (11. Mai 2007)

tgoerblich schrieb:


> Ja, soll super sein! Da will ich unbedingt mal hin. Die zweite Fotoserie sieht auch grandios aus, Wahnsinn!
> 
> Wären das nicht noch zwei Tipps für den Alpenzorro? Der macht grad eine [thread=3687398]Live-Tour[/thread] von Sizilien nach München und kommt in ein paar Tagen vermutlich in die Gegend. Vielleicht kannst du den Trail ja auch dort posten, am besten mit exakten Start-Koordinaten.



Wir konnen auch mit Alpenzorro mitfahren, ich werde ihn ein mp schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## datenbaer (11. Mai 2007)

Kann ich gar nicht sagen - wo ich auch immer hier im Pfälzer Wald abbiege, es ist ein Singletrail da - alle schön und ich fahre immer 'nen anderen ;-)

Die schönsten Routen findet man hier sicherlich in der Südpfalz beim Trifels. Ein Berg reiht sich an den nächsten - da kann man sich die Höhenmeter im Baukastensystem zusammenstellen. Nette Ausblicke und gute Hütten für een Schobbe gibts auch iwwerall - was will man mehr.  

Grüße aus dem Singletrailparadies Pfälzer Wald


----------



## tgoerblich (12. Mai 2007)

Viktortaz schrieb:


> Wir konnen auch mit Alpenzorro mitfahren, ich werde ihn ein mp schreiben


Wie, mitfahren? Ich denke du bist in Tübingen? Oder hast du ein Vielflieger-Monatsabo  
Apropos: Der Alpenzorro aka Stuntzi bevorzugt aus traffic-Gründen email, steht in dem Thread, den ich übrigens falsch verlinkt hatte, [thread=276199]hier[/thread] nochmal richtig, hoffe ich.

Wär cool, wenn das mit eurem gemeinsamen Ausflug klappen sollte, dann gibts vielleicht wieder neue von-vorne-Bilder  Happy biking!

Ciao, Thomas


----------



## der-elch (12. Mai 2007)

> und das http://www.tri-ride.com/rufuliatawinter2007.html ist die Rufuliata trail am Monte Pellegrino fast in die Stadtzentrum 5 km abfahrt!!!!



Kannst du mir vielleicht mal erklären, wo auf dem Monte Pellegrino dort der Einstieg für den Trail ist? Schon peinlich n halbes Jahr dort gewesen zu sein und den nicht gefunden zu haben!!!!


----------



## Viktortaz (12. Mai 2007)

der-elch schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vielleicht mal erklären, wo auf dem Monte Pellegrino dort der Einstieg für den Trail ist? Schon peinlich n halbes Jahr dort gewesen zu sein und den nicht gefunden zu haben!!!!



Seit ein jahr haben wir in Palermo und die ganze Conca D'oro Gebirge viele singletrail gefunden. Jetzt bin ich wieder in Sizilien. Der Rufuliata trail ist in zwei teile geteilt. Erste teil ist nicht schwierig zu finden, die start ist ganz oben wo die antennes Army sind. Fuer die zweite teil ist schwieriger, man muss mit ein local dort gehen, aber bald werden wir alle die gps-tracken alle unsere trail in internet einfuegen. In unsere seit man kann auch eine Etna-Scalazza gallery schauen.

P.S.
ich entscueldige mich fuer meine schriftliche deutch, iche werde mich verbessern


----------



## der-elch (12. Mai 2007)

Cool, danke!!!

Ich habe immer gedacht, bei den Antennen geht es nicht mehr weiter, höchtens noch ziemlich tief runter.
Dann bastelt mal ein paar Gps Tracks, bin schon sehr gespannt drauf


----------



## Bogie (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ein paar Bilder aus der Schweiz vom letzten langen und schönen Wochenende  
Der Trail führt vom Passo San Lucia zum Monte Bar und ist ca. 5 - 6 km lang (vielleicht sogar länger, hab nicht aufgepaßt vor lauter Spaß)    

Gruß Bogie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THE_DUSCHE (29. Mai 2007)

Da krieg ich wieder Appetit ...aber jetzt kann ja eigentlich wieder die Tourenskier rauskramen, so wie des schneit....
Mal schaun, ob des nächste Woche besser ist, da wollten wir eigentlich biken...


----------



## martn (30. Mai 2007)

boah, jetz habich den ganzen schriebtisch vollgesabbert...


----------



## matou (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
war letztes Jahr ein paar Tage im Allgäu (zu Fuß )

Vom Fellhorn ging der folgende Trail Richtung Oberstdorf hinunter. Nach der Karte führt der Weg die ganze Zeit über mehrere Km den Bergkamm hinunter ins Tal...wenn dass mal nicht Traumhaft ist! I'll be back 
- Kennt den jemand bzw. kann man den fahren oder ist nach ein paar km Kletterpartie angesagt?
- Darf   man den fahren?



 





Gruss René


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (31. Mai 2007)

Jetzt wirds aber heiß... ;-)


----------



## matou (31. Mai 2007)

...das heißt? Es wird voll...Rotsocken-Schwemme?


----------



## odw-biker (2. Juni 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Warum in die Ferne schweifen?  Trail-Wonderland



Warum so geheim ? 
Die Weg-Markierungen sind doch eindeutig zu erkennen  
Der Weg nennt sich auch F-Trail  
Wirklich ein klasse Weg.   
Viele Grüsse
odw-biker


----------



## martn (2. Juni 2007)

das ding scheint ja viele namen zu haben. ich kenne einen decknamen und den echten namen. beides is nich 'f-trail'


----------



## Harald Philipp (3. Juni 2007)

Grüße aus der schönen Schweiz!

PS: hochalpines aus dem Wallis - ab 09.Juni auf www.summitride.com


----------



## matou (5. Juni 2007)

hey...geiles Foto...auch das andere in deinem Album!

Wär etwas hierfür...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3756610&postcount=1


----------



## Harald Philipp (11. Juni 2007)

Danke. Eigentlich zeigt das Bild den besagten "schönsten Trail" nur im Hintergrund. Der Trail zu dem ich dort hochtrage war ein von Kühen zertrampeltes, steindurchsetztes Schlachtfeld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo Harald,

wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht persönlich, aber der Sport verbindet ja. 

Seit einiger Zeit war ich nun mal wieder auf Deiner Website, und es hat sich viel getan. 

Eine Sache hat mir so gut gefallen, und ich habe so herzlich gelacht, dass ich die Passage einfach zitieren muss:




> Aber Europa ist leider nicht Utopia, und wer mit einem Mountainbike auf alpinen Pfaden und Steigen biken will, bekommt einige Steine in den Weg gelegt.
> 
> *Das Wegerecht in Kurzform: *
> 
> ...


 
[Quelle: Website von Harald Philipp] 

VG Martin


----------



## matou (11. Juni 2007)

...wieder etwas aus heimischen Gefilden...ich bastle gerade an einer Halterung für meine Kamera...vielleicht kommt dann bald etwas gefilmtes


----------



## trail_snail (15. Juni 2007)

Nein! Nein, neeein - ihr habt alle nicht recht! 
Alles falsch!
Der schönste Singletrail geht nämlich erst hier runter:







und unten dann so weiter:






Der häßliche Mensch da stört zwar, ist aber im Regelfall nicht anzutreffen, im
Torrent de Connegra auf Mallorca, 
Strecke: lang
Hm: schön


----------



## Augus1328 (15. Juni 2007)

hm, sehr fein


----------



## Grosser1609 (15. Juni 2007)

matou schrieb:


> ...wieder etwas aus heimischen Gefilden...ich bastle gerade an einer Halterung für meine Kamera...vielleicht kommt dann bald etwas gefilmtes



Hi Matou,
wo hast du diese Bilder gemacht (gerne auch PM) ?

Gruß "in die Nachbarschaft"
Martin


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2007)

Ein schöner Singletrail vom Gottschalkenberg zum Gubel (Schweiz). Der Trail is ca. 5km lang und hat einen schönen Flow.
Die schönsten Stellen konnte ich wegen Dauergrinsen nicht festhalten )


----------



## Brägel (18. Juni 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein schöner Singletrail vom Gottschalkenberg zum Gubel (Schweiz). Der Trail is ca. 5km lang und hat einen schönen Flow.
> Die schönsten Stellen konnte ich wegen Dauergrinsen nicht festhalten )



Der Trail ist unspektakulär, macht aber wirklich Laune. Lang und mit viel Speed und Flow zu fahren. Dauergrinsen tatsächlich garantiert. Außerdem ist er für jeden fahrbar.

Gruß in die Schweiz
Brägel


----------



## Carsten (19. Juni 2007)

Wurde der Col d` Anzana hier eigentlich schon genannt?
Bin ich gestern gefahren und der hat mich schwer beeindruckt!


----------



## thory (19. Juni 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wurde der Col d` Anzana hier eigentlich schon genannt?
> Bin ich gestern gefahren und der hat mich schwer beeindruckt!



ist der in der Nähe des Torrente Anza? Also Nähe Monte Rosa?


Tja, in den Bergen gibts schon nette Wege:



 



oder


 



Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. Juni 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Tja, in den Bergen gibts schon nette Wege:


im mittelgebirge auch, wenn auch meistens recht kurz...:


----------



## spectres (19. Juni 2007)

thory schrieb:


> ist der in der Nähe des Torrente Anza? Also Nähe Monte Rosa?


Uups, Thory, etwas daneben. Antronapass ist ein toller Übergang vom unteren Val Poschiavo (orographisch rechte Seite) nach Tirano.

spectres


----------



## Freeagain (19. Juni 2007)

Na dann schaut Euch mal dieses 7-Minuten-Filmchen zu diesem Singletrail an (Anklicken: "Einen kleinen Film...", die kurze Schwarzszene abwarten = Kameraausfall)
http://www.croatiabike.com/index.htm


----------



## thory (20. Juni 2007)

spectres schrieb:


> Uups, Thory, etwas daneben. Antronapass ist ein toller Übergang vom unteren Val Poschiavo (orographisch rechte Seite) nach Tirano.
> 
> spectres



Ist Col Anzana= Antronapass??? Carsten spricht vom Col  Anzana. Und ich kenne den Fluss "Anza", der wird aus den Gletschen der Monte Rosa Ostwand gespeisst. Daher meine Frage.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## spectres (20. Juni 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Ist Col Anzana= Antronapass??? Carsten spricht vom Col  Anzana. Und ich kenne den Fluss "Anza", der wird aus den Gletschen der Monte Rosa Ostwand gespeisst. Daher meine Frage.
> 
> Gruss
> Thomas


Entschuldige, thory, , wenn Freud das mitbekommen hätte... Ich habe wirklich oberflächlich gelesen, falsch assoziiert. Hing wahrscheinlich damit zusammen dass ich davor die Surlej-Bilder von Carsten im Liteville-Thread angeschaut habe.
Umso schlimmer ist's, als ich den Antronapass schon zu Fuss gemacht habe.

spectres


----------



## Carsten (20. Juni 2007)

der Anzana ist oberhalb von Tirano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectres (21. Juni 2007)

Also hat er doch Anzana und nicht Antrona geschrieben (hätte ich besser noch einmal nachgeschaut). So bleibt mir das tiefschürfende psychoanalytische Gespräch erspart...

Auf alle Fälle ist die Abfahrt nach Tirano wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## THBiker (21. Juni 2007)

hier mal was aus meinem urlaub!
Sithonia (Griechenland)


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2007)

@ THBiker

Achja da kommen wieder Urlaubsgefühle hoch ...... träum 
War noch nie dort sieht aber nach viel Spass aus


----------



## THBiker (21. Juni 2007)

Ja der Urlaub *träum* leider war das richtige Bike nicht dabei, aber Spaß hat´s trotzdem gemacht


----------



## G-ZERO FX (21. Juni 2007)

würde das Thema gerne für meine eigenen Bedürfnisse ausnutzen.

Bin demnächst für ein paar Tage im Gebiet rund um Arosa unterwegs. Anschliesend fahre ich dann in nördlicher Richtung über Ischgel - St. Anton - Lech zurück nach Oberstdorf.

Da es meine "jungferntour" ist, bitte ich hiermit um Mitthilfe:

Suche die Flowigsten abfahrten
         die schönste Landschaft
          und abkürzungen durch Lifte 

Hoffe hier wird mir geholfen

Gruß


----------



## Jodok (21. Juni 2007)

wie wär´s mit dem Trail?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/312980/ppuser/689
Julius
xitrail.com


----------



## Jodok (21. Juni 2007)

..irgendwie sin sie ja alle "der schönste Singletrail" ...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2007)

@ Jodok

schöne Aussichten, aber ist das nicht eher schon ein Downhill und nur mit der entsprechenden Ausrüstung zu bewältigen? Denke Singletrails sollten auch einen schönen Flow haben, und im Rahmen einen längeren Tour einen Genuss darstellen?

Aber wo hast du denn die Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Jodok (21. Juni 2007)

Die Fotos stammen aus den Vorarlberger Bergen. 

Ich denke, das fällt schon in die Kategorie Singletrails, auch wenn die mit dem Freerider und mit Protektorenschutz gefahren werden. Ist halt alpines Freeriding, aber durchaus der volle Genuß, wenn man bereit ist, so ca. 17 kg Bike und 7 - 8 kg Rucksack den Berg hoch zu bekommen und auch mal 1000 Hm und mehr hochzutragen.  Halt eben eine Ansichtssache.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2007)

Jodok schrieb:


> Die Fotos stammen aus den Vorarlberger Bergen.
> 
> Ich denke, das fällt schon in die Kategorie Singletrails, auch wenn die mit dem Freerider und mit Protektorenschutz gefahren werden. Ist halt alpines Freeriding, aber durchaus der volle Genuß, wenn man bereit ist, so ca. 17 kg Bike und 7 - 8 kg Rucksack den Berg hoch zu bekommen und auch mal 1000 Hm und mehr hochzutragen.  Halt eben eine Ansichtssache.



Auf jedenfall hat man das breite Grinsen im Gesicht  
Lebe in der Schweiz und habe auch schon die ein oder andere gemässigtere Variante gefahren. Am Ende schmerzt es ueberall, aber das Gefühl ist einfach geil. Die ganzen Höhenmeter die man vorher stundenlang erfahren hat einfach so zu vernichten  

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2007)

ponscarme1104 schrieb:


> http://www.christophe-mae.fr/missions/liens/link.php?m=1&l=1&u=439&k=1dpuwDQeHW8vXND0tS8KfFBdCzN



Kann leider keinen Trail finden .....


----------



## Carsten (21. Juni 2007)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> würde das Thema gerne für meine eigenen Bedürfnisse ausnutzen.
> 
> Bin demnächst für ein paar Tage im Gebiet rund um Arosa unterwegs. Anschliesend fahre ich dann in nördlicher Richtung über Ischgel - St. Anton - Lech zurück nach Oberstdorf.
> 
> ...



evtl was für Dich:

Talstation der Hörnlibahn.

Unseren ursprünglichen Plan hier gleich wieder hinauf zu fahren begraben wir wegen des sich wieder verschlechternden Wetters und angeblicher Fahrverbote abseits der offiziellen Downhillstrecke (=Schotterweg?). Wer sein Bike mitnimmt, muss sogar eine schriftliche Einwilligung unterschreiben, ausschließlich diese Strecke zu befahren. Wahrscheinlich hätte der Kassierer sogar noch die Personalien aufgenommen!

Harry: Wenn ich nur an den Kassierer denke streuben sich mir die Nackenhaare.

Ansonsten: Duranapass und Strelapass nach Davos 
Über die Ochsenalpe kannste nach Chur fahren


----------



## Carsten (1. Juli 2007)

noch mal zum Col d`Anzana:

Hier gibts ein schönes Video zu sehen: Alta Rezia

gedreht vor 2 Wochen am Bernina Pass und am Col d´Anzana

made by http://www.atelierbuschemedia.com/


----------



## Dotkom (1. Juli 2007)

Mal wieder Kanaren:

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-1756567771263278111&hl=es

viel Spass!


swotch.com


----------



## NeoRC (1. Juli 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> noch mal zum Col d`Anzana:
> 
> Hier gibts ein schönes Video zu sehen: Alta Rezia
> 
> ...



Carsten, der kurze Film macht Lust auf Mehr. Bringt Ihr eine DVD raus?


----------



## gon (2. Juli 2007)

Auch was aus Vorarlberg (Montafon):

















gon


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2007)

Jaja, in den Bergen gibt es viele schöne Trails


----------



## Carsten (2. Juli 2007)

NeoRC schrieb:


> Carsten, der kurze Film macht Lust auf Mehr. Bringt Ihr eine DVD raus?



laß Dich überraschen...


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2007)

War am Wochenende am Flumserberg unterwegs. Abgesehen von denschönen Aussichten gab es dort auch einen schönen Singletrail. Ich habe mich leider nicht getraut in komplett zu fahren, da er ab und an doch sehr rutschig und ausgesetzt war.







Aber der eine oder andere hat sicherlich mehr Mut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (3. Juli 2007)

ich weiss nicht ob das mit arosa (weiter oben genannt) noch aktuell ist, ich hab da grad ein paar fotos von dort:

















grüsse - vazifar (der jetzt lieber wo anders wäre  )


----------



## Dotkom (3. Juli 2007)

Das ist hier alles super schön mit euren Trails aber wie wärs wenn einmal jemand die Mut hätte die GPS-daten neben dem Fotos zu stellen?

Ich veröffentliche nix ohne GPS. Wir sind doch nicht im Mittelalter???!! 

mfg
swotch.com


----------



## ewoq (3. Juli 2007)

Vazifar:

sind das aktuelle bilder aus arosa?


----------



## ewoq (3. Juli 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> evtl was für Dich:
> 
> Talstation der Hörnlibahn.
> 
> ...



das ist definitiv nicht so. solange man auf wanderer achtet wird auch das befahren von anderen wegen als der dh strecke toleriert. von schriftlicher einwilligung ab ich auch noch nie was gehört und ich war schon sehr oft in arosa. die dh strecke ist realtiv langweilig und auch nicht sonderlich schwer aber mehr als ein schotterweg ist das schon..


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2007)

Dotkom schrieb:


> Das ist hier alles super schön mit euren Trails aber wie wärs wenn einmal jemand die Mut hätte die GPS-daten neben dem Fotos zu stellen?
> Ich veröffentliche nix ohne GPS. Wir sind doch nicht im Mittelalter???!!



Sorry fahre noch mit Karte, Biketacho und Hoehenmesser


----------



## dave (3. Juli 2007)

ewoq schrieb:


> das ist definitiv nicht so. solange man auf wanderer achtet wird auch das befahren von anderen wegen als der dh strecke toleriert. von schriftlicher einwilligung ab ich auch noch nie was gehört und ich war schon sehr oft in arosa. die dh strecke ist realtiv langweilig und auch nicht sonderlich schwer aber mehr als ein schotterweg ist das schon..



Das meinte halt der Kassierer an der Bahn. Aber schön, wenn's doch nicht so sein sollte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (3. Juli 2007)

hab vielleicht ein bisschen "hart" ausgedrückt.. wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen dass man sich deshalb keine sorgen machen muss


----------



## BELLI (3. Juli 2007)

Dotkom schrieb:


> Ich veröffentliche nix ohne GPS. Wir sind doch nicht im Mittelalter???!!


Man könnte jeweils die GPS Info gleich ins EXIF des Photos hinterlegen, bzw. ein klm für Google Earth beilegen. Das geht auch später zu Hause am PC.


----------



## Vazifar (3. Juli 2007)

ewoq schrieb:


> Vazifar:
> 
> sind das aktuelle bilder aus arosa?



ja - vom letzten samstag.

gps-daten der tour hier: (diese sind vom user "enduro" aus diesem forum)


----------



## ewoq (3. Juli 2007)

sieht ja garnicht so schlecht aus wie es laut wetterprognose sein sollte. ich bin anfang august wieder dort und hoffe natürlich auf so wenig regen wie möglich..


----------



## laleluX (4. Juli 2007)

Mein schönster bisher war der Sellrainer Höhenweg vom kögele abwärts. etwa 15km von Innsbruck entfernt.
Praktisch 1300hm komplett Singletrail und max. S3 die ersten 100hm, dann alles S1/2... Anfangs Bergkuppe mit traumhaftem Wiesentrail, der dann in einen fantastischen Waldtrail wechselt, immer mal wieder von Wiesen unterbrochen... ausschließlich bergab 

dagegen können meine bisherigen favorites pfunderer joch, fimberpass,schattbergtrail einpacken


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2007)

laleluX schrieb:


> Mein schönster bisher war der Sellrainer Höhenweg vom kögele abwärts. etwa 15km von Innsbruck entfernt.
> Praktisch 1300hm komplett Singletrail und max. S3 die ersten 100hm, dann alles S1/2... Anfangs Bergkuppe mit traumhaftem Wiesentrail, der dann in einen fantastischen Waldtrail wechselt, immer mal wieder von Wiesen unterbrochen... ausschließlich bergab
> 
> dagegen können meine bisherigen favorites pfunderer joch, fimberpass,schattbergtrail einpacken



Hast du nicht ein paar Bilder davon ???


----------



## BELLI (5. Juli 2007)

oder einen GPS oder KML Track?


----------



## Grüne Fee (5. Juli 2007)

BELLI schrieb:


> oder einen GPS oder KML Track?



Steht doch alles da, was du wissen musst...


----------



## BELLI (5. Juli 2007)

schon - aber per click den Trail in GE anzuspringen wünsche ich mir schon lange. Schau mal da in der Signatur
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276199


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2007)

BELLI schrieb:


> schon - aber per click den Trail in GE anzuspringen wünsche ich mir schon lange. Schau mal da in der Signatur
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276199



Respect ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BELLI (5. Juli 2007)

ne ne - nicht von mir gefahren - Zorro ist aktuell noch unterwegs und schickt die Aufzeichnung quasi live rüber


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2007)

BELLI schrieb:


> ne ne - nicht von mir gefahren - Zorro ist aktuell noch unterwegs und schickt die Aufzeichnung quasi live rüber



Habe gerade gesehen, das er in die Schweiz eingedrungen ist  
Na vieleicht treffe ich ihn ja


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2007)

War am WE in den Berge und fand einen superschoenen, superlangen bis auf einige Angststellen und ein oder zwei schwierigen Stellen, gut fahrbaren Trail



Geht vom Rinerhorn nach Monstein nach kurzem Unterbruch geht es dann von den Erzgruben bis nach Wiesen....


----------



## n00ty (17. Juli 2007)

Hab ihn gestern gefunden und er ist einfach traumhaft....ist bei Arosa (Schweitz/Graubünden) und geht von Tschuggen runterm zum Aroser Stausee entlang des Hanges vom Furggahorn und teils auf dem Schanfigger Höhenweg....hat man sicherlich ne knappe stunde abfahrt, manche stellen ziemlich schwierig, asonsten schön ne kombination aus fels, wurzeln und schönem lehmboden....insgesamt durchausanspruchsvoll aber es lohnt sich jeden verdammten höhenmeter hochzukurbeln^^


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2007)

n00ty schrieb:


> Hab ihn gestern gefunden und er ist einfach traumhaft....ist bei Arosa (Schweitz/Graubünden) und geht von Tschuggen runterm zum Aroser Stausee entlang des Hanges vom Furggahorn und teils auf dem Schanfigger Höhenweg....hat man sicherlich ne knappe stunde abfahrt, manche stellen ziemlich schwierig, asonsten schön ne kombination aus fels, wurzeln und schönem lehmboden....insgesamt durchausanspruchsvoll aber es lohnt sich jeden verdammten höhenmeter hochzukurbeln^^



Werde ich in 2 Wochen ausprobieren   
Hast du êvtl noch etwas mehr Info, Bilder etc???


----------



## n00ty (20. Juli 2007)

bilder leider net, da ich atm ohne digitalcamera dastehe und nur mit wegwerfkamera unterwegs war^^
Hier mal ne Beschreibung wie man hinkommt: Du fährst (von Arosa kommend) bis nach Litzirüti runter (ob Strasse oder Fußweg ist egal) und von da an die Strasse noch ein Stück weiter, nach ca. 5-10 min kommt auf der rechten Seite eine Strasse bergauf vorbei an nem Bauernhof/Scheune --> da hoch^^
von da an dann ansich immer dem Weg bergauf folgen in Richtung Medergen(angeblich sehr nettes Örtchen, hatte ich mir jedoch aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr angeguckt) Wenn man dann so gut wie oben ist, nicht links ins Dorf abbiegen, sondern rechts in Richtung Tschuggen auf dem Schanfigger Höhenweg (ist recht eindeutig ausgeschildert). Darauf immer dem Wanderweg folgend, talwärts in Richtung Arosa Stausee cruisen  Es empfiehlt sich vor der Abfahrt en Päuschen zu machen, da der Weg hoch doch ordentlich anstrengend ist und der Trail einiges an Konzentration und Ausdauer abverlangt! (Um während der Abfahrt en Päuschen zu machen ist irgendwann ca. auf halber Länge auf der rechten Seite ein kleiner Aussichtspunkt mit Blick ins Tal und zwei Bänken da lässts sich ganz gut entspannen für ne Weile und man hat am Nachmittag Sonne da)
Hoffe das hilft en bissel  Ansonsten kann ich dir nur wünschen, dass das Wetter so sien wird wie jetzt....Sonne pur 

PS: Der Trail ist ziemlich eindeutig auf der Bikeexplorer Karte für Lenzerheide eingetragen. Die Karte lohnt es sich zu kaufen (gibts im Arosa Tourismus Büro) und ist besser als die die es für 6Franken vom Tourismusverein gibt!


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Info, denke ich muss meinen WE Trip verlängern


----------



## ewoq (21. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Werde ich in 2 Wochen ausprobieren



dito, allerdings erst in 3 wochen


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2007)

Mein Radhändler um die Ecke kommt aus Arosa und hat mir noch 3 Strecken genannt in arosa. sollte ich es schaffen werde ich diese dann hier vorstellen. Da ein Freund ein GPS Dings hat klappt es ja auch vielleicht mit den Daten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted3300 (23. Juli 2007)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Wenn du die 45 Kilometer Singletrail rund um Dahn meinst, dann bin ich das schon gefahren.
> Das ist wirklich eine unglaubliche Runde, sicherlich das geilste, was ich im deutschen nicht-alpinen Raum bisher gefahren bin.
> 45 Kilometer Trail und ALLES fahrbar. Zwischen Felsen, Wäldern und alten Ritterburgen.
> Ich war damals (ok, es war eigentlich erst letztes Jahr) mit einem Starrbike unterwegs. Danach haben mir meine Arme geschmerzt, das war nicht mehr normal.
> ...



Ich kenne mich in der Region ein wenig aus, die Route aber nicht. 
Hat jemand Infos dazu? Will nämlich mal wieder da hin zum biken, sehr geile Region!

grüße
reno


----------



## THBiker (23. Juli 2007)

RenoRulez schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich in der Region ein wenig aus, die Route aber nicht.
> Hat jemand Infos dazu? Will nämlich mal wieder da hin zum biken, sehr geile Region!
> 
> grüße
> reno



Hier werden sie geholfen: Pfalz Forum

 Viel Spaß


----------



## ewoq (23. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein Radhändler um die Ecke kommt aus Arosa und hat mir noch 3 Strecken genannt in arosa. sollte ich es schaffen werde ich diese dann hier vorstellen. Da ein Freund ein GPS Dings hat klappt es ja auch vielleicht mit den Daten



willst du nicht schon mal vorab ein bisschen was verraten


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2007)

ewoq schrieb:


> willst du nicht schon mal vorab ein bisschen was verraten


Nur kurz die Stationen, den Rest muss ich noch ausarbeiten:
1. Peisteralb: Arosa-Litzirüti-Langwies-Peist-Pijrigen-Sommerweg-Arosa
2. Arosa-Ochsenalp-Tschiertschen-Mollinis-Litzirüti-Arosa
3. Arosaa-Litzirüti-Medergem-Wangegg-Sapnu-Heimeli(gutes Essen)-Sapuin nach Doerfli-Sommerweg-Arosa
4. Schafälplitrail (Runde um das Rothorn)
Karte: Singletrailmap Prättigau-Davos


----------



## Carsten (31. Juli 2007)

ich hab noch ein paar Highlighst aus den Westalpen zu ergÃ¤nzen:

Col Lauson (3296 m), besonders die "unfahrbaren" SchiebestÃ¼cke lauf Achim Zahn sind geniale Trails, also ganz oben und nach der  RIFUGIO VITTORIO SELLA 

(2584 m, Reitweg, *150 Hm bergab Schieben*,dann fahrbar, 

RIFUGIO VITTORIO SELLA (2584 m) 
# Valnontey (1666 m, auf der Alta Via 2 â im engen Val Lauson
ist die alte Wegtrasse des Reitweges wegen Steinschlaggefahr und Verfall gesperrt, Umgehung auf
neuem Wanderweg, insgesamt etwa *40 min Schieben)* 

genial war auch der neue Col de Entrelor (direkt westlich des Col Lauson) 
und die Abfahrt von der Theodul-HÃ¼tte (3317 m), vorausgesetzt man nimmt den Trail und nicht die Skipiste nach Zermatt!


----------



## dave (31. Juli 2007)

Die Abfahrt vom Col Lauson ist wirklich genial.  

Kleine Warnung am Rande:
Beim Rifugio Sella hatten sie uns einfach Tomatenmark auf die Nudeln gekippt, einmal umgerührt und alles völlig ungewürzt serviert! Wahrscheinlich gibt's dort aber so oder so bald einen neuen Koch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (31. Juli 2007)

ach so, der Teil den AZ als Schiebestück deklariert ist S3, also mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik durchaus fahrbar. 

Schieben ist ebnen genau so relativ wie Fahrbar... genau so der Kreis ist rund oder etwas unrund oder ganz arg rund


----------



## Augus1328 (31. Juli 2007)

Laßt mal Fotos sprechen


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2007)

Hab hier noch einen Singletrail  aus den Alpen





Geht von 2000m auf ca. 1400m runter .... juhu 

Liegt in der Nähe von Arosa.


----------



## polo (31. Juli 2007)

das sind ja 4 singeltrails


----------



## Ratiopharm (31. Juli 2007)

So jetzt muss ich auch mal  

"The Brazilian" - Schweiz - Wallis - Sierre

Col de Cou (2528m) -> Nax (1258m) -> Pramagnon (513m) => 95% Singletrail  

Bilder: LINK


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2007)

Ratiopharm schrieb:


> So jetzt muss ich auch mal
> 
> "The Brazilian" - Schweiz - Wallis - Sierre
> 
> Col de Cou (2528m) -> Nax (1258m) -> Pramagnon (513m) => 95% Singletrail



Wo ist der genau, da muss ich hin 

PS: Für Sonntag ist Lenzerheide geplant: Rothorn - Arosa - Hoernli- Lenzerheide - Churwalden - Chur


----------



## dave (31. Juli 2007)

"The Brazilian" kommt übrigens in diesem Report über Veranstalter _Ride Big_ in der Schweiz vor, welcher auch der Namensgeber ist:
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=1220916254177863787&hl=en-CA

Schaut mal rein, macht richtig Lust auf Urlaub!


----------



## Ratiopharm (31. Juli 2007)

dave schrieb:


> "The Brazilian" kommt übrigens in diesem Report über Veranstalter _Ride Big_ in der Schweiz vor, welcher auch der Namensgeber ist:
> http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=1220916254177863787&hl=en-CA
> 
> Schaut mal rein, macht richtig Lust auf Urlaub!



Stimmt, da hab ich das auch her mit dem Trail...

Die genaue Location: bei den Bildern ist ganz hinten ne Google Earth Karte mit dem Trail drauf, eine genauere Beschreibung ist im Schweiz Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3924567&postcount=23


----------



## dave (31. Juli 2007)

Ratiopharm schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hab ich das auch her mit dem Trail...



Hehe, ich hatte damals auch direkt 'nen Screenshot von den Schildern gemacht, die Karte vorgekramt und nach dem Trail Ausschau gehalten. 

Er wäre auch beinahe in unsere Westalpen-Tour eingeflossen. Nun denn, dann mache ich ihn mal als Tagestour. Hauptsache die Projekte gehen nicht aus!


----------



## Augus1328 (31. Juli 2007)

dave schrieb:


> "The Brazilian" kommt übrigens in diesem Report über Veranstalter _Ride Big_ in der Schweiz vor, welcher auch der Namensgeber ist:
> http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=1220916254177863787&hl=en-CA
> 
> Schaut mal rein, macht richtig Lust auf Urlaub!



woow, is dat geil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro (1. August 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wurde der Col d` Anzana hier eigentlich schon genannt?
> Bin ich gestern gefahren und der hat mich schwer beeindruckt!



Da hast Du recht, der Col d ' Anzana ist wirklich top   - vorausgesetzt man hat gute Bremsen (1800 hm Downhill am Stück.......)


----------



## stuntzi (4. August 2007)

so... jetzt muss ich auch mal hier im "konkurenz-thread" posten... 
zwei holys von der letzten tour, beide nahe beim col agnello in den cottischen alpen.

col longet -> ponte chianale, 800hm s3
col vieux -> ristolas, 1100hm s2

bericht, bilder, gps-tracks: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3817579&postcount=979

nachfahren lohnt sich!


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> so... jetzt muss ich auch mal hier im "konkurenz-thread" posten...
> zwei holys von der letzten tour, beide nahe beim col agnello in den cottischen alpen.
> 
> col longet -> ponte chianale, 800hm s3
> ...



Ich denke mal du hast immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht  Tolle Fotos


----------



## ultraschwer (8. August 2007)

von der hörnlihütte nach arosa runter. (und für 8 franken so oft hinauf mit der gondel. so oft man will)


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2007)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> von der hörnlihütte nach arosa runter. (und für 8 franken so oft hinauf mit der gondel. so oft man will)



Wirklichschön, war ich letztens auch gewesen


----------



## Carsten (11. August 2007)

unter der Gondel vom Rothorn bei Zermat. 85 Spitzkehen, davon über 70 azf S4 Level (Hinterrad versetzen erforderlich)
Wenn mal wer ein Bild hat, ich habs verpennt die Cam ein zu packen


----------



## Ratiopharm (11. August 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> unter der Gondel vom Rothorn bei Zermat. 85 Spitzkehen, davon über 70 azf S4 Level (Hinterrad versetzen erforderlich)
> Wenn mal wer ein Bild hat, ich habs verpennt die Cam ein zu packen



Die Abfahrt ist aber ernsthaft kriminell, da hört der Spass auf


----------



## Carsten (11. August 2007)

komplett fahrbar, wieso denn kriminell?


----------



## Levty (11. August 2007)

Bei den Bildern muss ich ja gleich wieder in die Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korgano (11. August 2007)

Ich fang auch immer an zu träumen. Sobald ich mit dem Studium fertig bin, ziehe ich in die Schweiz oder Österreich.


----------



## thto (11. August 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> woow, is dat geil....



1a


----------



## Levty (12. August 2007)

Korgano schrieb:


> Ich fang auch immer an zu träumen. Sobald ich mit dem Studium fertig bin, ziehe ich in die Schweiz oder Österreich.


Hm, Lust auf eine WG?


----------



## Enduro (13. August 2007)

noch nicht erwähnt wurde der Passo di Sole von Airolo - Lukmanierpassstrasse














wer es gerne ziemlich steil und technisch hat, dem kann ich die Abfahrt Cantonill - Campo (Blenio) empfehlen, allerdings muss man da zuerst hoch kommen, was nicht ohne schieben / tragen geht


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2007)

sehr fein, denn kenn ich noch nicht...


----------



## matou (14. August 2007)

Schweiz-Jungfrauregion...letzte Woche Montag...




die weiteren Tage sah es dann so aus... ...scheee wars trotzdem da die Japanerschwemme ausblieb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korgano (14. August 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hm, Lust auf eine WG?



Hört sich nach eine guten Idee an.


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

Korgano schrieb:


> Hört sich nach eine guten Idee an.



am besten gleich ein Chalet, dann zieh ich mit ein


----------



## kalle100 (18. August 2007)

moin,

schaut euch das mal an, so sieht es auf la gomera aus und das ist nur einer von vielen....

viel spass 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2161294


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2007)

kalle100 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> schaut euch das mal an, so sieht es auf la gomera aus und das ist nur einer von vielen....
> 
> ...



Mein Neid ist mit euch


----------



## NeoRC (18. August 2007)

kalle100 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> schaut euch das mal an, so sieht es auf la gomera aus und das ist nur einer von vielen....
> viel spass
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2161294



das sieht sehr gut aus, kannst Du bitte ein paar Fakten posten.
Trailname, Jahreszeit usw.


aber mal eine Frage, ist das ein Alien auf der rechten Seite ?


----------



## kalle100 (19. August 2007)

NeoRC schrieb:


> das sieht sehr gut aus, kannst Du bitte ein paar Fakten posten.
> Trailname, Jahreszeit usw.
> 
> 
> aber mal eine Frage, ist das ein Alien auf der rechten Seite ?



servus,

name der tour buenavista im nordwesten der insel, jahreszeit egal weil immer schön.....

saludos


----------



## kalle100 (19. August 2007)

kalle100 schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> name der tour buenavista im nordwesten der insel, jahreszeit egal weil immer schön.....
> 
> saludos



ach so fastt vergessen, das war wirklich ein alien


----------



## Schoschi (21. August 2007)

Servus,

hab grad die Freeride 2/07 vor mir liegen. Da werden Touren am Jochberg/Walchensee beschrieben. Kennt die jemand? Hab demnächst Urlaub und das wär relativ in der Nähe, die würd ich evtl. mal ausprobieren. 

Grüße


----------



## synno (22. August 2007)

Wäre toll eine Video-Datenbank von schönen Trails zu haben (Video von La Gomera ist topp). Die SuFu kannste vergessen, und Durchstöbern kostet vieeel Zeit ...


----------



## Wastlbersch (28. August 2007)

Meine Nummer Eins ist bis jetzt der Trail von der 3 Zinnen Hütte hinunter ins Fischleintal über die Talschlusshütte nach Sexten.

! Achtung ! eigentlich ist dort Fahrverbot... bei der Talschlusshütte wird manchmal kontrolliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BadWolff (8. September 2007)

Hi

da hätte ich auch was anzubieten.

vom Hochweißstein (Karnischer Höhenweg) zum Rif Calvi
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/413484/cat/500/ppuser/30317
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/413483

oder Trans Civetta von der Rif Coldai Richtung Listolade
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/413485
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/413486
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/394937


----------



## BELLI (8. September 2007)

synno schrieb:


> .... Durchstöbern kostet vieeel Zeit ...



So könnte man Trails geographisch zuordnen und finden: Pso Alpisella

oder gar mehrere übermitteln -> kml (Anlage)


----------



## johnatan (10. September 2007)

BadWolff schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> da hätte ich auch was anzubieten.
> 
> ...


----------



## kalle100 (10. September 2007)

johnatan schrieb:


> BadWolff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## BadWolff (10. September 2007)

Hi,

ich bin mir schon bewust was passieren kann wenn es mich da hinlegt. Es hat auch *nix mit Möchtegern-Selbstdarsteller *zu tun. Das Risiko hast du aber auf jedem Singeltrail.

Es muß auch jeder selber wissen wie viel Risiko er eingehen will und sich nicht überschätzen. 

Ich hab hier im Forum schon einige Meinungen über machen Wege gelesen. Wo drinsteht unfahrbar berauf wie bergab. Wenn man an dieser besagten Stelle steht, stellt man fest das es gar nicht so schlimm ist wie es derjenige empfunden hat. 

Es leigt halt daran das jeder unterschiedliche Kondition, Risikobereitschaft, Fahrtechnik hat. 

Die Stelle auf dem besagten Bild ist eine der Schwiereigen. Dafor schaut der Weg so aus










Alleine sollte man sowas auch nicht fahren.

Gruß Christian

P.S. Kontrolle ist nur eine Illusion.


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Finde es gut, dass auch mal vor dem Befahren der Wege gewarnt wird. Das Hochgebirge ist kein Spielplatz. Was man auch immer an den Wanderern sieht, welche zum Wochenende in die Berge strömen, mit unzureichender Ausrüstung und Erfahrung. 
Ich finde es wird gefährlich, auch gerade weil der MTB Tourismus wächst und die Bergbahnen es einem einfacher machen in die Berge zu kommen und dann abzufahren. 
Aber die Verantwortung liegt bei der Person selbst und lässt sich nicht delegieren. Nur weil es Möglichkeiten und/oder schöne Bilder gibt, bin ich nicht gezwungen diese auch wahrzunehmen. Trotzdem schaue ich es mir gerne an und überlasse die mir zu schwierigen Stücken, denen die sie bewältigen können. 

Also her mit den schönen Bildern, entscheiden ob ich es fahre oder nicht, muss ich dann selbst 
Gruss

Stefan

PS: Ein Beispiel für was ich mir gerne anschaue, aber nie auch nur im Traume mir zutrauen würde (Lebe gerne noch etwas länger):
http://www.vertriders.com/032b31997e0c84901/032b319996149d72f.htm


----------



## thory (10. September 2007)

johnatan schrieb:


> BadWolff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


----------



## KäptnFR (10. September 2007)

dave schrieb:


> http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=1220916254177863787&hl=en-CA


Sorry muß kurz mal wieder spielverderber sein, deshalb mal etwas offtopic:
Schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen, grauslige "Fahrtechnik"  
Ich hätts fast geschafft mir meinen moralapostel-kommentar zu verkneifen, bis zur Minute 11 des Videos. Da faselt dieser sogenannte "Bike-Guide" noch was von nachhaltigem (fahr)verhalten und respekt gegenüber (wanderndem) mensch und natur (sprich "Weg") daher und daß man sich dort nicht wie im bikepark benehmen soll, währenddessen diese dödel mit vollgas den weg runterdreschen, in die kurven schreddern, daß die erde bebt und dann noch quer über almwiesen hüpfen wo von nem weg überhaupt keine spur ist..... einfach nur dumm!

Wer sich so im alpinen Gelände bzw auf Wanderpfaden (ich sage bewusst NICHT "trails", weil diese wege sicher nicht für biker angelegt wurden) benimmt, hat dort leider überhaupt nichts verloren. Selbst wenn sich nur n kleiner prozentsatz derart daneben benimmt, seh ich eher schwarz fürs alpine single trail (wanderweg  ) biken. So richtig legal ists eh kaum mehr irgendwo, irgendwann wirds dann halt auch nicht mehr "geduldet"  

In diesem sinne, machts es bitte besser als diese ""bike guides""!


----------



## GerhardO (10. September 2007)

johnatan schrieb:


> Im blödesten Fall stirbst Du da oben... auch wenns noch so cool ausschaut...
> Bis Hilfe ins Hochgebirge kommt dauerts einfach seine Zeit, und der Hubschrauber kann auch nicht immer starten, Handyempfang ist nicht immer.....



Achso - ich vergaß: bei Wanderern ist das ja gaaaaaanz anders: da kommt der Heli natürlich prompt und aufm Händi is auch der volle Empfang...!

Ja nee, is klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (10. September 2007)

@johnatan:
Erfahrungsgemäß kommt diese Art der Kritik öfters dadurch zustande den eigenen Leistungshorizont als Maßstab für das Können anderer heranzuziehen und vielleicht denkst Du man könnte sich sowas nur mit der Brechstange runterstürzen. Die abgelichtete Passage kann man meiner Meinung nach aber _mit dem entsprechenden Fahrkönnen_ kontrolliert und ohne Gefahr für sich selber und andere hinabfahren. 
Man muss sich nur seines eigenen Limits bewußt sein und sich entsprechend verhalten. Aber das ist ja praktisch die Grundlektion in jedem Sport!

Ich kenne auch einige Biker die an sowas Spass hätten. Vielleicht nicht gerade 1.000 Hm hinweg, doch zumindest passagenweise. Insofern finde ich es schon berechtigt den Trail hier aufzulisten.
Kann ja dank der Fotos jeder selber entscheiden, ob's was für ihn ist oder nicht. 

Es gibt natürlich extreme Beispiele wie die auf der Website der Vertrider (die hier wahrscheinlich ohnehin niemand empfehlen wird). Aber auch dort gilt das gleiche obige Prinzip. 
Wenn man mit Gewalt und Risiko die Wanderwege hinabknallt, hat man in den Bergen natürlich nichts verloren, da hast Du Recht!


----------



## accutrax (10. September 2007)

sicherheit ist der zustand, indem das verbleibende risiko als akzeptabel eingestuft wird..
und genau diesen zustand muss jeder für sich definieren...
gruss accu


----------



## Carsten (10. September 2007)

@accutrax: sehr schön und treffend










für Dave war der 30 m Abgrund neben dem 15 cm breitem Trail akzeptabel, da er  das versetzen nach links 100% sicher beherrscht. Ich nur zu 90% sicher, also habe ich genau diese Stelle geschoben.

Claude fährt 100 % sicher auf dem Vorderrad:






und weiß genau was er hier tut...alle Anderen lassen das denn besser


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> @accutrax: sehr schön und treffend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da kommt Neid auf, würde hier aber auch schieben am liebsten mit Hand am Seil  
Man muss in den Bergen seine Grenzen kennen und akzeptieren, selbst dann gibt es noch genügend Gefahrenpotential. Oft verzichte ich auch auf die letzten 10% und gönne mir etwas mehr Reserve .....


----------



## BadWolff (10. September 2007)

Hi.

1.000 hm auf so einem Weg würden mir auch keinen Spaß machen.
(da hab ichs schon hinter mir. Auf dem Foto ist einer meiner Mitfahrer)






Die Fotos von Carsten sind super.  Für mich aber zu heftig. Da würde ich auf jeden Fall schieben. 

Ich bin überzeugt das keiner auf den Bilder Lebensmüde ist. 

Ein Kletterer der ohne Seil eine Wand hochsteigt ist auch nicht lebensmüde.

Gruß Christian


----------



## johnatan (11. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich setze überhaupt nicht mein Können als Standard für die ganze Community. Ich bin nur der Auffassung, dass (Bike) Singletrails doch noch irgend etwas im entferntesten mit einem normal befahrbaren Steig zu tun haben sollte 

Natürlich gibts unterschiedliche Könnerstufen und mir ist bewusst, dass eine Schotterstraßen  Umrundung eines unserer schönen Kärntner Seen  für den Einen das Erreichen der  Leistungsgrenze bedeut, und der Andere fährt ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken vom Gipfel über schrofe Felsen bis ins Tal.

Verletzungsgefahr:
Auch als Bergsteiger kann ich mich auf solch einen Steig verletzten / umkommen; die Warscheinlichkeit dass dies einem Biker bei einem Sturz passiert, ist aber deutlich höher
Der Einsatzbereich von Bergsteiger und Kletterer sind einfach in den Bergen und nicht auf ebener Erde... 

-> Thory:
Bergsteiger / Kletterer sollten im Alpinen Gelände so steigen, dass nicht bis zur Fallgrenze gegangen wird. Das wird Dir warscheinlich jeder alpine Kletterer bestätigen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, als Sicherheit haben sie ja immer noch das Seil Das fehlt den Bikern in diesem Gelände

Darum gehts aber bei der Kritik nicht. 

Wir als Biker (natürlich auch alle Anderen, aber wir sind hier im Bike Forum) haben, wenn wir die Natur erleben möchten, die Verpflichtung:
- die Natur zu respektiren
- keine Flourschäden zu provozieren
- uns dort zu bewegen, wo wir keine neuen Konflikte mit den Wanderern
  heraufbeschwören
  und wieder neue Gesetze erlassen werdenVERBOTE., das bringt keinen 
  was
- das Hochgebirge ist kein Spielplatz für Collnes, auch wenns von der 
  Werbung so transportiert wird..
- zu zweit auf solchen Steigen zu fahren, um bei Gefahr ein Backup zu 
  haben ist nur bedingt richtig; bei einer schlimmen Verletzung kann auch der 
  PartnerIn ohne einem Artzt / 
  Krankenhaus nichts mehr ausrichten

Wir sollten uns überlegen wo ein Singletrail aufhöhrt, und ein (Kletter)Steig anfängt. Das Prinzip könnte auch heißen, überall wo ich theoretisch hinaufkomme, kann ich auch runterfahren. stimmt aber nicht überall, gebe ich zu.

Schönen Bike Tag noch zusammen

lg johnatan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (11. September 2007)

Für mich war die ursprüngliche Intension dieses Threads mal die, dass Trails gesucht werden, die vor allem eines bieten: Flow ohne Ende. 
Davon haben wir uns bereits vor langem verabschiedet.
Deshalb sollte man die Beitrage hier etwas wertfreier sehen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## kalle100 (11. September 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Für mich war die ursprüngliche Intension dieses Threads mal die, dass Trails gesucht werden, die vor allem eines bieten: Flow ohne Ende.
> Davon haben wir uns bereits vor langem verabschiedet.
> Deshalb sollte man die Beitrage hier etwas wertfreier sehen.
> 
> ...



mehr flow geht kaum noch...  http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2161294


----------



## ewoq (11. September 2007)

das ganze mit ein bisschen mehr gefälle 

was nicht heißen soll das der trail nicht so schon sehr schön ist..


----------



## steehl (11. September 2007)

johnatan schrieb:


> Ich bin nur der Auffassung, dass (Bike) Singletrails doch noch irgend etwas im entferntesten mit einem normal befahrbaren Steig zu tun haben sollte


Aber "normal" ist relativ. Das ist wie beim Klettern. Der eine kämpft im 4er gefühlt um sein Leben, der andere steigt einen 6er solo, um zum Einstieg des 8ters darüber zu kommen ;-) 




> Verletzungsgefahr:
> Auch als Bergsteiger kann ich mich auf solch einen Steig verletzten / umkommen; die Warscheinlichkeit dass dies einem Biker bei einem Sturz passiert, ist aber deutlich höher


Nein, stimmt nicht. Wenn ich an ausgesetzter Stelle stürze und runterfliege, erhöht das Fahrrad meine Verletzungsgefahr nicht wesentlich.

Aber unbestritten ist der relative Anspruch an Fahrkönnen im Verhältnis zum Gehkönnen an der gleichen Stelle meistens höher. 



> -> Thory:
> Bergsteiger / Kletterer sollten im Alpinen Gelände so steigen, dass nicht bis zur Fallgrenze gegangen wird. Das wird Dir warscheinlich jeder alpine Kletterer bestätigen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, als Sicherheit haben sie ja immer noch das Seil Das fehlt den Bikern in diesem Gelände


Trotzdem wird gefallen und gestorben auch ohne Fahrrad unter dem Hintern. Volle Kontrolle ist eine Illusion. Insofern widerspreche ich auch Carsten. Dave kann sicher richtig gut radeln, aber 100% Kontrolle gibt es nicht. Er hält nur das Restrisiko für vertretbar. 

Siehe dazu auch Munters Überlegungen zum Risikomanagement im Winter


----------



## skl (11. September 2007)

bin da der selben Meinung wie Jonathan,
allerdings gibt es Gebiete, wo man nicht Klettern muss um geniale Trails zu haben.
Ich kanns nicht oft genug wiederholen 
Mein TIP ist der der VINSCHGAU


----------



## kalle100 (11. September 2007)

ewoq schrieb:


> das ganze mit ein bisschen mehr gefälle
> 
> was nicht heißen soll das der trail nicht so schon sehr schön ist..



da stimme3 ich dir zu, ein bisschen mehr gefälle..., aber egal ist ja eh nur einer von vielen hier


----------



## thory (11. September 2007)

johnatan schrieb:


> ....
> Wir als Biker (natürlich auch alle Anderen, aber wir sind hier im Bike Forum) haben, wenn wir die Natur erleben möchten, die Verpflichtung:
> - die Natur zu respektiren
> - keine Flourschäden zu provozieren
> ...



Volle Zustimmung zu allen diesen Punkten!
Nur um diesen Punkten zu entsprechen ist das Verhalten wesentlich und dies wird nicht über den Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Steiges gesteuert.

Bsp: technisch schwieriges Gelände, der Biker balanziert da 'runter, Tempo in etwa Schritttempo, keine Aktion in Gegenwart von Wanderern, keine Spuren bleiben zurück:




Vergleiche das zum Beispiel mit dem Weg durch das Reintal zur Reintalangerhütte: kurvig, unübersichtlich, stellenweise schmal. Eben ein Kiesweg den manche Biker für einen Trail halten und "mit flow" fahren wollen. Hier sind Schrecksekunden mit Wanderern und bergaufradelnden einfach vorprogrammiert und ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn dieser Weg für Radler gesperrt werden würde.

Ausserdem entstehen meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach die meisten kritischen Situationen durch schnell bergab rasende Radler auf Forstraßen.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## johnatan (11. September 2007)

johnatan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich setze überhaupt nicht mein Können als Standard für die ganze Community. Ich bin nur der Auffassung, dass (Bike) Singletrails doch noch irgend etwas im entferntesten mit einem normal befahrbaren Steig zu tun haben sollte
> 
> ...





Tschuldigung...Fehlerteufelchen hat sich eingeschlichen.....
..
Collnes...sollte natürlich...Coolness....heißen

lg johnatan


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung zu allen diesen Punkten!
> Nur um diesen Punkten zu entsprechen ist das Verhalten wesentlich und dies wird nicht über den Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Steiges gesteuert.
> 
> Bsp: technisch schwieriges Gelände, der Biker balanziert da 'runter, Tempo in etwa Schritttempo, keine Aktion in Gegenwart von Wanderern, keine Spuren bleiben zurück:
> ...


 
Ich denke mal dafür gibt es auch den Verhaltenskodex:


Dieser Verhaltenskodex wurde von Swiss Cycling herausgegeben und ist abgeleitet von den internationalen Mountainbike-Regeln der IMBA.​



*Fahre nur auf bestehenden Wegen:*
Fahre nicht querfeldein und bleib auf Wegen und Trails, um die Natur nicht zu schädigen. Respektiere lokale Wegsperrungen, sie haben meist einen sinnvollen Grund.

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sei rücksichtsvoll und gewähre Vortritt:[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kündige deine Vorbeifahrt frühzeitig an um andere Wegbenutzer nicht zu erschrecken. Nimm deine Stimme zu Hilfe, wenn deine Glocke nicht gehört wird. Reduziere die Geschwindigkeit beim Überholen oder Kreuzen anderer Wegbenutzer auf doppelte Gehgeschwindigkeit und halte nötigenfalls an. Mit einem netten Gruss erfreust du auch die kritischen Weggenossen![/FONT]

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere:[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wildtiere bedürfen besonderer Rücksichtnahme. Siehst du ein Tier, halte an und warte, bis es sich in Sicherheit bringen konnte. Bike möglichst nicht in der Dämmerung oder Dunkelheit, da Tiere auch ihre Ruhephase nötig haben. Wenn du Weidezäune geöffnet hast, schliesse sie wieder, nachdem du sie passiert hast. Fahre bei Bauernhöfen langsam. Pferde können dich und die Reiter gefährden, wenn du dich ohne Anmeldung näherst.[/FONT]

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hinterlasse keine Spuren:[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bremse möglichst nicht mit blockierten Rädern, da dies das Auftreten von Erosion begünstigt. Meide Trails nach Regenfällen. Nimm unterwegs deine Abfälle mit und entsorge sie umweltgerecht.[/FONT]

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rechne mit Unvorhergesehenem:[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fahre immer konzentriert und kontrolliert. Passe deine Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Situation an. Du musst jederzeit in Sichtweite anhalten können - auch in nicht einsehbaren Passagen.[/FONT]

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fahr auf "Nummer Sicher":[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Beginne deine Tour direkt vor deiner Haustüre oder benutze möglichst die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel zur Anreise. Prüfe und pflege deine Ausrüstung. Nimm genügend Flüssigkeit und Nahrung mit. Schätze deine Fähigkeiten richtig ein. Informiere dich über die Gegend, in der du deine Tour planst. Fahre in abgelegenen Gebieten nie alleine.[/FONT]

Dein positives Verhalten beeinflusst die Meinung und Toleranz der Öffentlichkeit und das Handeln von Behörden gegenüber unserer Sportart. 

zu 90% konnte ich feststellen, das mit Rücksichtnahme auf noch so schmalen Trails (Anhalten und z.B. Wanderer passieren lassen) und Freundlichkeit viel erreichen lässt. Doch es gibt auf beiden Seiten (MTB / Wanderer) Menschen die jeweils denken der Weg gehört ihnen.​ 
Eigentlich Schade ......​


----------



## skl (11. September 2007)

Ich denke die Gesundheit steht im Vordergrund, danach kommt der Spass.
Auch ich (WIR) das Team Zwillingscraft werben mit so Sprüchen wie "Und wäre die Abfahrt ein wenig schwieriger gewesen, hätte sie sich berghoch gar nicht beeilen brauchen" in der PR Mappe des Teams.

Unser bestes Potential bei der Transalp war unser Abfahrts- Können. Vergangene Woche waren wir aber auch einen Freund besuchen der seit Ostern 2006 Schwerbehindert ist. Ich selbst habe Ihn fallen gesehen, an einem als Radweg ausgeschilderten Moser-Tour am Gardasee. Ich habe lange gebraucht um wieder an die Grenzen zu gehen, und habe das Gefühl, dass Sicherheit vor geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

skl schrieb:


> Ich denke die Gesundheit steht im Vordergrund, danach kommt der Spass.
> Auch ich (WIR) das Team Zwillingscraft werbe mit so Sprüchen wie "und wäre die Abfahrt ein wenig schwieriger gewesen, hätte sie sich berghoch gar nicht beeilen brauchen"
> 
> Unser bestes Potential bei der Transalp war unser Abfahrts- Können. Vergangene woche waren wir aber auch einen Freund besuchen der seit Ostern 2006 Schwerbehindert ist. Ich selbs habe Ihn fallen gesehen, an einem als Radweg ausgeschilderten Moser-Tour am Gardasee. Ich habe lange gebraucht um wieder an die Grenzen zu gehen, und habe das Gefühl, dass Sicherheit vor geht.


 
Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, Radfahren ist mein Hobby und soll keinen Stress verursachen (Den habe ich im Beruf zu genüge). Ich steige lieber mal ab und schiebe Trage oder kehre gar um als nachher im Krankenhaus zu landen. 
Man kann das Risiko nicht gänzlich vermeiden, jedoch stark reduzieren und trotzdem viel Spass haben. 
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt in die Berge (Grindelwald  )


----------



## BadWolff (11. September 2007)

Hi,

Wenn man mit dem Fahrrad (Tragen, Schieben) nicht hoch kommt sollte man es bleiben lassen. Seilbahnen sollte man als Biker nicht benutzen.



> Wir sollten uns überlegen wo ein Singletrail aufhöhrt, und ein (Kletter)Steig anfängt. Das Prinzip könnte auch heißen, überall wo ich theoretisch hinaufkomme, kann ich auch runterfahren. stimmt aber nicht überall, gebe ich zu.



Was ist normal. Für manche ist der Prügelsteig vom Schlern runter "Normal zu fahren" für andere ist er zum laufen schon schwer.



> Ich bin nur der Auffassung, dass (Bike) Singletrails doch noch irgend etwas im entferntesten mit einem normal befahrbaren Steig zu tun haben sollte



Wir können hier noch lange weiter schreiben und kommen auf keinen gemeinsammen Nenner.

Die Berge sind auf jeden Fall kein Spielplatz und auch keine Rennstrecke. 
Wenn man langsam an einen Wanderer ranfährt und sich bemerkbar macht. Gibt es fast keine Probleme. 

Wenn man mit 20 oder 30 sachen an einen Wanderer ranfährt, bekommt der es natürlich mit der Angst zu tun. So schnell kann er gar nicht reagieren und sich auf die Seite retten. 

Wir sollten doch jeden das fahren lassen was er will und kann. 

Als der Heckmair das erste mal mit dem Rad in die Berge ist hat er auch für Diskusionen gesorgt. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

BadWolff schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gruß Christian


 
Punkt 
zurück zum Singletrail 





Location Sörenberg (CH)





Location Rinerhorn


----------



## BadWolff (11. September 2007)

Sowas hab ich auch im Angebot







Auffahrt zur Forc. Ambrizzola vom Rif. Croda da Lago


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Ist doch was wir wollen 



schöne Wege, möglichst ohne viel Verkehr und schöne Aussichten   
Ob breit, schmal, verblockt, schnell, langsam, schwierig, leicht egal, Spass dabei zu haben ist das Ziel


----------



## Enduro (11. September 2007)

BadWolff schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wenn man mit dem Fahrrad (Tragen, Schieben) nicht hoch kommt sollte man es bleiben lassen. Seilbahnen sollte man als Biker nicht benutzen.
> 
> ...



ich möchte hier eigentlich genau diese Diskussion nicht anfangen......
das kann ich aber so nicht stehen lassen was Du schreibst. Ich sehe keinen Grund warum nicht auch eine Seilbahn genutzt werden soll. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, das Du entweder gar nicht Ski fährst oder konsequent nur Touren fährst und nie einen Skilift benuzst.

Also bevor hier die grosse Diskussion losbricht, sonst machen wir dafür lieber einen eigenen Thread, zurück zum Thema

Ich war am Sonntag (mit der Seilbahn  ) auf dem Monte Tamaro (Tessin), es bleiben dann noch ca. 500 Hm zu pedalen und von dort runter bis nach Agno, zwischendurch gibt es einen ca. 8 km langen Singletrail immer schön dem Hang entlang abwärts (technisch nicht allzu schwierig) der durchaus in der Aufzählung hier nicht fehlen darf.


----------



## Augus1328 (11. September 2007)

Nichtsdestotrotz kann man sich vielleicht drauf einigen, daß die beiden Fotos oben wohl eher Forstwege als Singletrails sind. 

Ansonsten find ich die Diskussion hier absolut überflüssig. Ein Singletrail ist genauso ein verblockter S4-5 Wanderweg wie ein S1 easy going Pfad. Die S1-S2 Anhänger sollen es einfach so akzeptieren.

Anbei mein Beitrag für einen schönen Singletrail (Danke Thory u. KäptnFr für`s Foto klauen ;-)).





Gruß
Oli


----------



## KäptnFR (11. September 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Anbei mein Beitrag für einen schönen Singletrail (Danke Thory u. KäptnFr für`s Foto klauen ;-)).



_*eeek*_ => ertappt worden beim Cruuuuuuisertrail fahrn  Hoffentlich verzupft sich der schnee bald, damit wieder was zammgeht...


----------



## plutino (11. September 2007)

hallo  Augus 1328,

schönes Bild,  wo ist das genau  ?  Auchfahrenwill 

gruß plutino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (11. September 2007)

So, nun ist gut. Zurück zum Thema Trails und Grundsatzdiskussionen über Fahrbarkeit bitte woanders posten.

Hier mein Favorit von 2007: 






Abfahrt vom Theodulpass nach Zermatt, am Trockenen Steg auf den Trail und einfach den Schildern folegen


----------



## ludwigt (12. September 2007)

Bormio 3000 - St. Caterina


----------



## ludwigt (12. September 2007)

Bernina Pass - Poschiavo


----------



## ludwigt (12. September 2007)

Am Rothorn rechts runter


----------



## ludwigt (12. September 2007)

Goldsee-Trail


----------



## ludwigt (12. September 2007)

Abfahrt von der Nuvolau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (19. September 2007)

Hier einige Bilder meiner Lieblingsabfahrt (zur Zeit): 


 

 

 

 




Gruss


----------



## Enduro (19. September 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Hier einige Bilder meiner Lieblingsabfahrt (zur Zeit):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sind ja schöne Bilder - der Sinn dieses Thread ist aber ein anderer
Zitat Verfasser (marco): 
_Darum geht es beim biken: singletraaaaailssss!!!
Wo ist der schönste, den ihr je gefahren seid? Bitte 1 trail pro person! Länge und höhendifferenz eingeben._


----------



## thory (19. September 2007)

Enduro schrieb:


> sind ja schöne Bilder - der Sinn dieses Thread ist aber ein anderer
> Zitat Verfasser (marco):
> _Darum geht es beim biken: singletraaaaailssss!!!
> Wo ist der schönste, den ihr je gefahren seid? Bitte 1 trail pro person! Länge und höhendifferenz eingeben._



Was habe ich jetzt falsch gemacht ?
Als Singletrail würde ich das schon bezeichnen. 

Fehlen noch die tech Details?
Länge so 5-6km, Höhendifferenz 800hm. 
Wo??? wird nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## Enduro (19. September 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Wo??? wird nicht veröffentlicht.



genau das meine ich
schöne Bilder können in einem Album veröffentlich werden - hier geht es doch darum schöne Singltetrails zu präsentieren, damit andere auch was davon haben - nicht nur schöne Bilder


----------



## pisskopp (19. September 2007)

Abfahrt Fräkki (Pilatus) Wuzeltrail meets Singletrail meets Wiesentrail, meets fast Singletrail mit Bärlauchgeruch.
Das alles gespickt mit ein paar netten jumps.
Hm : ca 700


----------



## Augus1328 (19. September 2007)

Enduro schrieb:


> genau das meine ich
> schöne Bilder können in einem Album veröffentlich werden - hier geht es doch darum schöne Singltetrails zu präsentieren, damit andere auch was davon haben - nicht nur schöne Bilder



Manchmal macht es numal keinen Sinn Trails zu veröffentlichen. Gerade dann wenn diese Gebiete auch beliebte Rotsockengebiete sind. Man will ja auch Konfliktpotential vermeiden.

Nichtsdestotrotz schau ich mir diese Trails hier gerne an.

Ciao
Oli


----------



## thory (25. September 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Manchmal macht es numal keinen Sinn Trails zu veröffentlichen. Gerade dann wenn diese Gebiete auch beliebte Rotsockengebiete sind. Man will ja auch Konfliktpotential vermeiden.
> 
> ...



... na bei diesem Bild habe ich jetzt keine Hemmungen zu sagen wo das war: 



Kohlernabfahrt nach Bozen.

Gruss


----------



## GerhardO (26. September 2007)

Thomas, Du bist doch gar kein Single! Oder versteh ich den Sinn des Freds falsch?!

 
G.


----------



## thory (26. September 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Thomas, Du bist doch gar kein Single! Oder versteh ich den Sinn des Freds falsch?!
> 
> 
> G.



... solange ich ganz single auf dem Bild bin  Im Doubletrack Fred müsste ich dann das gezeigte Bild mit diesem Bild zusammenlegen:





Gruss
Thomas


----------



## mischuer (28. September 2007)

318er zum Lago di Livigno runter.
500hm. Leider nur ständig S1 mit Flow. 
Danke Stunzi für den Tipp.
Fuer mich auch bei der perfekten Tagesetappe dabei.
St.Maria, Ofenpass/Trail runter/Buffalora Alm/Val Mora/318er runter/zurück ValMora/Trail nach St. Maria mitnehmen. Geile Tour.
Schade für den der das ValMora macht und sich dieses Sahnehäubchen entgehen lässt. So wie in unserem AX dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (28. September 2007)

Enduro schrieb:


> genau das meine ich
> schöne Bilder können in einem Album veröffentlich werden - hier geht es doch darum schöne Singltetrails zu präsentieren, damit andere auch was davon haben - nicht nur schöne Bilder



Speziell für dieses Thema (nur schöne Trail-Fotos) gibt es übrigens den Thread "Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s".


----------



## Fubbes (28. September 2007)

mischuer schrieb:


> 318er zum Lago di Livigno runter.
> 500hm. Leider nur ständig S1 mit Flow.


Auch bekannt als Passo Gallo ...


----------



## on any sunday (29. September 2007)

Ein schöner Trail muß nicht unbedingt viele Höhenmeter haben, Hauptsache die Landschaft ist schick.  Trailen in der Luxemburgischen Schweiz


----------



## BELLI (29. September 2007)

Welche Musik ist das - welche Helmcam?


----------



## on any sunday (1. Oktober 2007)

Keine Ahnung, wer die Musik komponiert hat.  Zur Technik hier klicken.


----------



## fUEL (1. Oktober 2007)

thory schrieb:


> ... solange ich ganz single auf dem Bild bin Im Doubletrack Fred müsste ich dann das gezeigte Bild mit diesem Bild zusammenlegen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prima Foto!
Das ist echt toll da und wenn man die Seilbahnen nimmt kann man alle 3 Berge in einem Tag runterfegen.Ritten und Jenesien sind auch toll und interessant.

Gruss Frank


----------



## BELLI (2. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wer die Musik komponiert hat.  Zur Technik hier klicken.


----------



## Carsten (6. Oktober 2007)

ich habe noch einen, den ich bisher hier noch nicht gefunden haben: Den Monte Tamaro zwischen Luganer See und Lago Maggiore.
Zur Zeit der Hammer! Herbstlaub, Maronenzeit und immer noch über 20°C
Panorama satt natürlich auch.

ich habe dieden Track gezogen und war (fast immer) glücklich: http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/521


----------



## matou (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich war letztens mal wieder in heimischen Gefilden auf neuen Wegen unterwegs...ich muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt!

Montag Vormittag vor zwei Wochen - in der Gegend von Forbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

matou schrieb:


> Ich war letztens mal wieder in heimischen Gefilden auf neuen Wegen unterwegs...ich muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt!
> 
> Montag Vormittag vor zwei Wochen - Europäischer Fernwanderweg E1 in der Gegend von Forbach


 
Ist das Forbach bei Saarbrücken ... auf der französischen Seite???

Gruss

S.


----------



## matou (9. Oktober 2007)

...es ist Forbach im Schwarzwald...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

matou schrieb:


> ...es ist Forbach im Schwarzwald...


Danke ..... war nur gerade etwas verwundert 

Gruss
S.


----------



## Freeagain (9. Oktober 2007)

HVAR


----------



## Fubbes (10. Oktober 2007)

Freeagain schrieb:


> HVAR


Das Bild kann man leide nicht in groß betrachten.


----------



## Cook (10. Oktober 2007)

@matou: das erste Bild ist zwischen Badner Höhe und Bussemer Stein (Seekopf). Das 2. und 3. dürfte dann runter zum Herrenwieser See sein.
Das 4.Bild ist sehr interessant: wo ist das? Westweg runter nach Forbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin eigentlich den E1 von der Badener Höhe nach Forbach runter gefahren.
Ich war das erste Mal in der Gegend unterwegs - muss zu Hause mal auf die Karte schauen wo es genau war - heute Abend weiß ich mehr  

Gruss René


----------



## Cook (10. Oktober 2007)

matou schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich den E1 von der Badener Höhe nach Forbach runter gefahren.
> Ich war das erste Mal in der Gegend unterwegs - muss zu Hause mal auf die Karte schauen wo es genau war - heute Abend weiß ich mehr
> 
> Gruss René



Brauchst nicht nachschauen, E1 ist der Westweg. Dann stimmten meine Vermutungen. Die Abfahrt zum Herrenwieser See ist allerdings sehr verblockt.
Auf der anderen Talseite ist die Westwegabfahrt (Prinzenhütte-Latschigfeslen-Forbach) genauso interessant!


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

fette sache hier ..


----------



## Freeagain (10. Oktober 2007)

...der Hvarer Singletrail nun in gross


----------



## biker-tim (5. November 2007)

vielleicht nicht der schönste, aber noch lang nicht der schlechteste!

Singletrail vom Fimberpass Richtung Ramosch


----------



## jonatan (16. November 2007)

altaviadeimontiligure, die letzten 100km zum Mittelmeer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! o.k. der ist nicht durchgehend Singletrail aber für mich einer der schönsten trails ever, bis Ankunft Ventimiglia kein m Asphalt! Da ist alles dabei, nur Wasser gibt es unterwegs nicht so richtig, man ist halt die ganze Zeit auf dem Höhenkamm auf der ital.-franz. Grenze.


----------



## Adrenalino (20. November 2007)

Hmm, die meisten Trails sehen ganz nach "rüttelschüttelholterdipolter" aus  gibts net einfach nur schöne flowige Erdwege?

So wie mein Lieblingstrail seit ca. 3 Jahren; Abfahrt vom Monte Carpegna, Provinz Marken, Montefeltro. Ca. 5km eine Serpentine nach der anderen durch tiefe Eichenwälder 

Fotos muss mal schauen.......


----------



## on any sunday (18. Dezember 2007)

Da die Westalpen hier etwas unterrepräsentiert sind; der Trail vom Col de Thures nach Abries, nicht "rüttelschüttelholterdipolter", allerdings nicht superflowig, dafür kann man sich dort schwindelig fahren.  Schön sind im Prinzip alle Abfahrten bei dem Westalpencross gewesen, wobei teilweise die Wegbreite nicht mehr ganz trailgemäß war .  

Trail Col de Thures


----------



## Viktortaz (18. Dezember 2007)

Helmcam Semaforo Marettimo (Tp) unter http://www.tri-ride.com/media.htm


----------



## Viktortaz (20. Dezember 2007)

oder unter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0smXyHilNF4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michrat (17. Januar 2008)

.


----------



## Michrat (17. Januar 2008)

*Der Apfelstieg, *

Zwischen Thunerstrasse und Dankersstrasse. 

Ein traumhafter Schotterweg der die beiden Strassen verbindet. 

Leider nur 300 Meter lang, da bin ich als Kind schon immer zur Schule gegangen. 

Vorsicht endet an einer meist roten Ampel!!!


----------



## Aldi (19. Januar 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> also dies Jahr habe ich schon:
> 
> -Monte Stivo am Gardasee (1700 hm Trail, alles drin: alpin, wald, fels, karrenweg)



@Carsten:
Kannst du mir die Tour bitte genauer beschreiben??
Gerne auch per mail oder PN.
Danke im Voraus,

Gruss aus Spanien.....Thomas.


----------



## Carsten (19. Januar 2008)

spontan find ich das: http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.38/Mountainbike.38.html


----------



## mick_1978! (24. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß, die Fotos sind bei weitem nicht so gut wie manch andere hier. Sie erinnern mich aber an eine echt schöne Tour.  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/1/1/3/0/_/large/IMG_1930.JPG


----------



## Aldi (24. Januar 2008)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Ich weiß, die Fotos sind bei weitem nicht so gut wie manch andere hier. Sie erinnern mich aber an eine echt schöne Tour.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/1/1/3/0/_/large/IMG_1930.JPG




fehlen nur noch Details, wie: Wo, Strecke ...... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nur Bilder.....naja, macht keinen Sinn !  (Jedenfalls nicht für mich)

Adios.


----------



## mick_1978! (25. Januar 2008)

Sorry, mein Fehler.

War der erste Abschnitt unserer Alpenüberquerung 2007. Sind von Füssen aufgestiegen, vorbei am Schloss Neuschwanstein, Fritz Putz Hütte, Jäger Hütte, Schützensteig in Richtung Plansee. 
Die Fotos sind vom Schützensteig. Die Strecke kann natürlich auf verschiedenen Strecken zurück nach Füssen gefahren werden.

Karte: HW Verlag; Wandern und Radeln im Ostallgäu.......


----------



## Kurt (5. Februar 2008)

Die Kleine Eggentalumrundung führt von Steinegg über einen Downhill nach Bozen, mit der Seilbahn hinauf nach Kohlern, weiter auf Singletails in Richtung Deutschnofen, dann hinunter ins Eggental, nach Karneid und wieder nach Steinegg zurück.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3318344


----------



## superstef (11. März 2008)

zum raten...
















greetz und ride-on
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt (11. März 2008)

Da hat dich der Dateinamen leider verraten. Ich glaub den Trail sind wir auch gefahren.
Von Gran Canaria hab ich auch noch ein etwas älteres Foto von 2001. Wir sind damals recht abenteuerlich vom Pico de las Nieves einen Megatrail runtergefahren. Die Schuhe waren nach einer Woche Gran Canaria, wegen der spitzen Steine, totaler Schrott.

Derzeit bin ich noch lieber auf diesen Singletrails unterwegs:






Mehr dazu: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/342


----------



## superstef (12. März 2008)

Kurt schrieb:


> Da hat dich der Dateinamen leider verraten. Ich glaub den Trail sind wir auch gefahren.
> Von Gran Canaria hab ich auch noch ein etwas älteres Foto von 2001. Wir sind damals recht abenteuerlich vom Pico de las Nieves einen Megatrail runtergefahren. Die Schuhe waren nach einer Woche Gran Canaria, wegen der spitzen Steine, totaler Schrott.



JA - richtig: Gran Canaria und zwar vom Roque de Tauro nach Puerto Morgan.

Diesen Trail vom Pico de las Nieves sind wir auch gefahren - absoluter Hammer - Gran Canaria rockt...

Viel Spaß auch noch bei den Skitouren!
greetz und ride-on
stefan


----------



## findel (15. April 2008)

Hier mal ein Trail vom gestrigen Ausflug








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## martn (17. April 2008)

geil! und auch noch gleich um die ecke, ich glaub da muss ich mal auf ne tour vorbeikommen!


----------



## cwolf (23. April 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> komplett fahrbar, wieso denn kriminell?


Hi Carsten
gibts sowas geiles auch in S3 irgendwo auf dem Planeten?
Danke Dir


----------



## Carsten (24. April 2008)

auf welchen Post beziehst Du Dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (24. April 2008)

vermutlich hierauf:


Carsten schrieb:


> unter der Gondel vom Rothorn bei Zermat. 85 Spitzkehen, davon über 70 azf S4 Level (Hinterrad versetzen erforderlich)
> Wenn mal wer ein Bild hat, ich habs verpennt die Cam ein zu packen


----------



## Carsten (24. April 2008)

evtl der Trail im Veltin in der neuen Bike?
oder der Col d´Anzano

Beide sicher max S3, meist S1 und S2 und superflowig


----------



## BadWolff (23. Mai 2008)

Hi,

waren ende April in den Friauler Dolomiten. Eine einsame und schöne gegend. Hier ein Bild von der Abfahrt Forc. Clautana zum Lago Silva









Gruß Christian


----------



## joschi77 (19. Juni 2008)

Hier sind ja wirklich wahnsinnig viele tolle Tips zu finden. Manche davon konnte ich schon fahren, die meisten natürlich noch nicht.

Hättet ihr nicht Lust die Touren wirklich mit Bilder und Karte online zur Verfügung zu stellen?
Da hätten wir alle mehr davon. Dann hat man auch einen Überblick in welchen Regionen es welche Trails gibt. 
Schaut euch doch mal www.odsport.de an, wäre eine gute Ergänzung zu diesem Forum.

Gruß.


----------



## cpetit (20. Juni 2008)

findel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Trail vom gestrigen Ausflug
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht ja richtig geil aus.


----------



## Carsten (20. Juni 2008)

joschi77 schrieb:


> Hier sind ja wirklich wahnsinnig viele tolle Tips zu finden. Manche davon konnte ich schon fahren, die meisten natürlich noch nicht.
> 
> Hättet ihr nicht Lust die Touren wirklich mit Bilder und Karte online zur Verfügung zu stellen?
> Da hätten wir alle mehr davon. Dann hat man auch einen Überblick in welchen Regionen es welche Trails gibt.
> ...



da läuft schon was: 
die IBC Passdatenbank:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=289479
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298511
__________________


----------



## halodri (20. Juni 2008)

BadWolff schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> waren ende April in den Friauler Dolomiten. Eine einsame und schöne gegend. Hier ein Bild von der Abfahrt Forc. Clautana zum Lago Silva
> 
> ...



hallo

kannst Du die lage genauer beschreiben!!!
danke

d.


----------



## Roberto (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Hallodri,
die Forcella Clautana ist ein sehr schöner Übergang von Claut im Val Cellina ins Val Tramontina (nähe Meduno). Als Auffahrt würde ich dir die  Strada degli Alpini über Casera Casavento empfehlen (sehr schöner bergauf fahrbarer Trail). Alternativ gibt es dazu auch eine Auffahrt über eine Forststraße. Die Fotos zeigen die Abfahrt von der Forcella Clautana zum Lago di Selva. Bei der Abfahrt musst du unbedingt noch folgenden Trial fahren, den wir vor ca. 2 Monaten ausprobiert haben:
Nach dem Lago di Selva links abbiegen auf die Verbindungsstraße zum Lago di Ciul (Beleuchtung und Regenklamoten mitnehmen - du musst durch 2 Tunnels mit jeweils ca. 3 km Länge durch und es tropft die ganze Zeit von der Tunneldecke herab). Nach Überquerung der Staumauer des Lago di Ciul rechts auf den Weg nach Tramonti di Sopra abbiegen. Dieser Trail ist am Anfang ziemlich ausgesetzt und oft verblockt (S 2 - S 3). Nach dem verfallenen Bergdorf Frassaneit  di Sopra wird der Weg einfacher (S 1) und mündet kurz vor Tramonti di Sopra wieder in eine Forststraße. 

Servus Robert


----------



## BadWolff (20. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Roberto hat ja alles schon geschrieben. Das Tal wo er meint ist das Meduna Tal. Es Topft in den Tunnels nicht nur. Bei uns wo wir ende April da waren hats richtig geschüttet. Habe GPS Tracks davon. Wir sinds andersrum gefahren. Es ist mehr fahrbar.

Es ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr einsame und schöne Gegend.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Kika (14. Juli 2008)

Ich fand diesen Trail bei Villars-sur-Var (Frankreich, Raum Nizza) aus der Vtopo Tour "Tour de lâEspignole" sehr klasse: immer schÃ¶n an der Bergflanke entlang, anfangs sehr ausgesetzt, alles an Untergrund dabei: Spitzkehren, Felsen, GerÃ¶ll, flowiger "Waldteppich", Ã¼ber 1000 HM Abfahrt.
Video dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (29. Juli 2008)

Den schönsten Singletrail gibt es sicher nicht, aber ganz sicher sehr viele, sehr schöne Singletrails. Einer der besten davon ist für mich ein Trail ohne offiziellen Namen, den ich für mich den "1000-Kurven-Trail" getauft habe. Zu finden ist dieser im Pays d'Enhaut im Kanton Vaud/Waadt in der Schweiz. Er beginnt an der Bergstation der Videmanette, zu erreichen durch die Seilbahn Rougemont-Videmanette ganz in der Nähe von Gstaad, auf 2.156 m üNN. Der Trail ist etwa 4 km lang und vernichtet ca. 923 Hm. Zu Beginn noch auf Schotter, Fels und Geröll an der Bergwand, beginnt der eigentliche Abstieg in einer satten Wiese. Die ersten 500 Hm werden so zurück gelassen, bis man in einen waldigen Abschnitt eintaucht. Der Trail ist auf seiner gesamten Länge meist max. 50 cm breit, hin und wieder recht tief ausgeschnitten oder in der Wiese mit einer tückischen Parallelfurche ausgestattet, so dass man hier ständig aufpassen muss, nicht zur Seite zu kippen. Spätestens im Wald werden die Kurven sehr eng, hier und da auch ziemlich steil. Ich habe die Kurven natürlich nicht gezählt, aber es sind so viele, wie ich es noch nirgends erlebt habe. Oft rutscht man im Slalom hin und her, sonnige wechseln sich mit düsteren Abschnitten ab, es gibt Felspassagen, schräg stehende Wurzeln oder Holzbalken und ohne das Hinterrad zu versetzen kommt man sicher nicht komplett durch. Es gibt aber trotzdem auch längere Abschnitte, die komplett fahrbar sind. Zur Veranschaulichung hier ein paar sehr kurze Videos:

Video1

Video2

Video3

Video4

Wer es genauer wissen möchte, kann mir gern eine PM senden


----------



## mistertom52070 (4. August 2008)

Location: Berchtesgaden, Abfahrt vom Stahlhaus in das Bluntautal










Rechts im Sattel steht das Stahlhaus, nach links in einigen Kehren zieht sich der Trail bis zur Jochalm in das Tal hinunter, ab da erwarten einen unzählige Schotterkehren, alles zusammen über 15 km Abfahrt!


----------



## SteVe7 (4. August 2008)

Geht das bis zur Jochalm runter so weiter bzw. ist es bis zur Jochalm fahrbar ?


----------



## rohstrugel (4. August 2008)

Pfälzer Wald


----------



## mistertom52070 (4. August 2008)

SteVe7 schrieb:


> Geht das bis zur Jochalm runter so weiter bzw. ist es bis zur Jochalm fahrbar ?



Bis zur Oberen Jochalm ist es ein Singletrail, ab da gehts dann in unzähligen Schotterkehren aus dem Tal raus.

Der Trail war für mich zu 88%  schätz ich fahrbar. Ab dem Stahlhaus sind einige verblockte Stellen und enge Kehren mit Stufen, aber je weiter man nach unten kommt umso flowiger wird das Ganze.

Ich würds gern nochmal fahren, denn ich denk da ist mehr drin. Für mich einer der schönsten Trails die ich bisher gefahren bin, vor allem weil man sich die Abfahrt wirklich mit der Auffahrt schwer erarbeiten muss!!


Ergänzung: Wenn ich mir Dein Fotoalbum so anschaue denk ich kommst Du da ganz gut klar!


----------



## SteVe7 (4. August 2008)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Bis zur Oberen Jochalm ist es ein Singletrail, ab da gehts dann in unzähligen Schotterkehren aus dem Tal raus.
> 
> Der Trail war für mich zu 88%  schätz ich fahrbar. Ab dem Stahlhaus sind einige verblockte Stellen und enge Kehren mit Stufen, aber je weiter man nach unten kommt umso flowiger wird das Ganze.
> 
> ...



Super!
Danke für die Infos, dann werd ich das bald mal fahren!

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Von der unteren Jochlam ins Bluntautal ist auch ein Trail --> Einfach direkt bei der unteren Jochalm vorbei ist der Einstieg.

Die Abfahrt ist ja dann genial, vom Stahlhaus bis ins Bluntautal fast durchgehen fahrbarer Trail


----------



## mistertom52070 (4. August 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350323


----------



## SteVe7 (4. August 2008)

Einfach wenn du von der oberen zur untern Jochalm fährst nicht die Schotterstrße weiter sondern rechts an der Alm vorbei und da ist dann gleich der Einstieg, da kann man eh nicht aus!


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. August 2008)

mischuer schrieb:


> 318er zum Lago di Livigno runter.
> 500hm. Leider nur ständig S1 mit Flow.
> Danke Stunzi für den Tipp.
> Fuer mich auch bei der perfekten Tagesetappe dabei.
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen wobei mich der Flow nicht gestört hat. Wer es gern steiler hat fährt den 123er auf dem Il Motto bei Livigno, etwas Balance ist hier aber von Nöten, achja, hochschieben muss man auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (13. August 2008)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> update 112er: hier mal einige aktuellere Pics



die fotos sind irgendwie weg.. gibts die noch auf einer anderen seite? ich fahr morgen an den lago und möchte wenns geht diesen ominösen dalco finden.


----------



## joschi77 (14. August 2008)

Hallo, ich bin vor ein paar Tagen vom Tuxer Joch ins Schmirntal runtergefahren. Ich war sehr begeistert.

Daten und Bilder gibt es hier:
http://www.odsport.de/showEvent.do?id=169


----------



## martn (14. August 2008)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Pfälzer Wald



sehr geiles bild! ich hab noch nich viel vom pfälzer wald gesehen, aber das was ich gesehen hab und gefahren bin war toll.


----------



## Romarius (19. August 2008)

wo im pf. wald findet man so schöne trails ?
(btw: @rohstrudel: seeeeehr schönes bild!)


hier mal ein bildchen aus finale ligure. trail nr. 12.

so mut dat sein:


----------



## rohstrugel (19. August 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> wo im pf. wald findet man so schöne trails ?


Bei Neustadt a. d. Weinstraße (Weinbiet, Hohe Loog, Kalmit, Hochberg, ...)


Romarius schrieb:


> (btw: @rohstrudel: seeeeehr schönes bild!)


----------



## gloshabigur (5. September 2008)

Auf unsrer diesjährigen TransAlp hatten wir ja reichlich Trails. Der spektakulärste war die Abfahrt von der Boccetta di Pedenolo hinunter ins Tal. Die alte Militärstraße führt steil am Hang entlang. Adrenalin pur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (5. September 2008)

sehr schöner trail. aber steil ist der eigentlich nicht und selbst bergauf packbar.


----------



## gloshabigur (5. September 2008)

Der Trail selbst ist nicht sehr steil, aber die Hangkante  ,  an der der Trail liegt !!


----------



## Fubbes (10. September 2008)

Hier ist anscheinend noch nicht der Trail von der Ramozhütte durch den Welschtobel nach Arosa genannt worden. Hammer 
Kurzes Steilstück nach der Hütte aber dann geschätze 8 km feinster S1-Trail. Zuerst etwas blöd direkt neben dem Bach (teilweise weggewaschen) aber nach der Querung auf die andere Bachseite und mit Beginn der Bäume endlose Floworgie fast ohne zu Bremsen.

Das einzige Manko: der Hinweg über die Furcletta ist beschwerlich. Ab Alvaneu Bad insgesamt 1600 freundliche Höhenmeter auf steiler Piste ohne Ruheabschnitte. Ganz oben 200 hm Schieben über verblockte Wiesen mit schwieriger Wegfindung. Keine Einkehrmöglichkeit. Ich fand es grenzwertig.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Eddieman (12. September 2008)

Der Pedenolo ist macht schon Spass, bin ich erst gestern wieder gefahren. Generell hat es in der Ecke jede Menge guter Trails: Passo di Trela, Passo di Gallo, Val Mora etc. etc.


----------



## scorbiker (16. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ob der hier schon genannt wurde (und sowieso gibt es für jeden seinen persönlichen Lieblingstrail) aber ich bin dies Jahr den Trail vom Bernina-Pass zum Lago Poschiavo hinunter. Das sind ca. 1.700 hm und ca 15 km feinster Trail (ich würde sagen S2 - S3), der zwar hin  und wieder durch ein paar Viehgatter unterbrochen wird und ab und zu muss mann auch mal die Bahngleise des Bernina-Expresses kreuzen. Aber insgesamt fahrtechnisch und landschaftlich ein Traum.
Gruß
scorbiker


----------



## Fubbes (16. September 2008)

scorbiker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob der hier schon genannt wurde (und sowieso gibt es für jeden seinen persönlichen Lieblingstrail) aber ich bin dies Jahr den Trail vom Bernina-Pass zum Lago Poschiavo hinunter. Das sind ca. 1.700 hm und ca 15 km feinster Trail (ich würde sagen S2 - S3), der zwar hin  und wieder durch ein paar Viehgatter unterbrochen wird und ab und zu muss mann auch mal die Bahngleise des Bernina-Expresses kreuzen. Aber insgesamt fahrtechnisch und landschaftlich ein Traum.
> Gruß
> scorbiker


Es gibt dort verschiedene Abfahrten. Den Weg, den ich genommen hatte, der war eigentlich nie schwerer als S1. Ne Tolle Landschaft ist es aber auf jeden Fall, besonders zwischen den Seen am Pass und der Alp Grüm.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## canario (17. September 2008)

Für mich die besten trails sind auf die kanarisches inselns, Marokko, Péru und Wallis (Schweiz), so wie diese 



http://www.besttrails.ch/home.htm


----------



## Jodok (26. September 2008)

scorbiker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob der hier schon genannt wurde (und sowieso gibt es für jeden seinen persönlichen Lieblingstrail) aber ich bin dies Jahr den Trail vom Bernina-Pass zum Lago Poschiavo hinunter. Das sind ca. 1.700 hm und ca 15 km feinster Trail (ich würde sagen S2 - S3), der zwar hin  und wieder durch ein paar Viehgatter unterbrochen wird und ab und zu muss mann auch mal die Bahngleise des Bernina-Expresses kreuzen. Aber insgesamt fahrtechnisch und landschaftlich ein Traum.
> Gruß
> scorbiker



...finde ich auch sehr toll, vor allem, wenn man auf dem Joch nach der ersten kurzen Schotterabfahrt nach links abbiegt. Ein paar Zeilen und pics dazu: http://www.xitrail.com/reports/glazier-express/bernina-livigno


----------



## bikulus (1. Oktober 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> wo im pf. wald findet man so schöne trails ?
> (btw: @rohstrudel: seeeeehr schönes bild!)
> 
> 
> ...



Die Bekleidung finde ich sooo stylish
Hat hier nicht mal irgendwer gemosert über zuviele Protektoren
Bikulus


----------



## abercrombie (12. Oktober 2008)

Habe jede Menge Anregungen in diesem Thread gefunden. Danke!

Hier auch ein Tipp von mir (etwas abseits von den üblichen Routen, sieht nicht so spektakulär aus macht aber richtig Spass - Geschwindigkeit je nach Können):
*Bayerwald, bei Zwiesel, vom Falkenstein nach Süden runter nach Kreuzstrassl.*
*650 hm, ca. 5km, alles fahrbar* (jedenfalls bei Trockenheit), oben teilweise etwas verblockt nach unten mehr und mehr Flow - immer durch den Wald (also mit Wurzeln rechnen).
Am besten in Kreuzstrassl (sind nur ein paar Häuser, bei Lindberg, bei Zwiesel) starten. Forstautobahn (Schotter, 30% Teer) anfangs recht flach nach Norden, nach ca. 6km Kehre und nochmal 3km immer steiler nach Süden bis zum Gipfel. Eine Stunde sollte reichen. (Es gibt natürlich noch x andere mehr oder weniger aufwendige Biketouren auf den Gipfel.) Oben gibt es eine Hütte und bei schönem Wetter auch eine nette Aussicht vom Felsengipfel. Abfahrt dann links an der Hütte vorbei. Wer nicht schon auf den ersten Metern (ca. 8-10 Steinstufen nach links, dann recht wurzelig) scheitert, schafft auch den Rest. Ist also nicht nur für Profis - die können es dafür richtig krachen lassen. Gut beschildert, im Zweifel einfach die Richtung immer beibehalten. Wenn ich wieder mal da bin, dann mach ich Fotos.
Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, wenn man mal in der Nähe ist.
Karte gibt es hier: http://www.1315m.de/berg/karte_falkenstein.pdf. Rauf auf dem gepunkteten Weg (erst nach Norden, dann Kehre und wieder nach Süden) und runter die Abkürzung direkt nach Süden (mit Eschenzweig markiert).

Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leitnbiker (27. Oktober 2008)

@canario: Das Bild in Deinem Beitrag vom 17.09.08 erinnert mich an den Lac du Salagou, ein wahres Bike-Paradies in Süd-Frankreich! Hab leider keine Fotos.

Servus,
der Leitnbiker


----------



## bergsocke (6. November 2008)

abercrombie schrieb:


> Habe jede Menge Anregungen in diesem Thread gefunden. Danke!
> 
> Hier auch ein Tipp von mir (etwas abseits von den üblichen Routen, sieht nicht so spektakulär aus macht aber richtig Spass - Geschwindigkeit je nach Können):
> *Bayerwald, bei Zwiesel, vom Falkenstein nach Süden runter nach Kreuzstrassl.*
> ...



Aber nicht von den Rangern erwischen lassen bei der Abfahrt, sonst gibts Ärger


----------



## bikeshuttle it (11. November 2008)

Hey Leute der Goldseetrail ist doch unschlagbar. Waaas Ihr kennt ihn nicht?


----------



## GerhardO (12. November 2008)

bergsocke schrieb:


> Aber nicht von den Rangern erwischen lassen bei der Abfahrt, sonst gibts Ärger



Hast mal im Sommer da oben vorbeigeschaut? Zwischen Ruckowutz- und Sulzschachten geht alle hundert Meter ne Harvester-Spur in den Hochwald rein! Jaja, die Radler machen schon auch alles kaputt...


----------



## Jocki (21. November 2008)

Argumentationshilfe gegen aufgebrachte Wanderer: Bietet ihnen mal an ihnen kräftig auf den Fuß zu steigen, bzw. mit dem MTB drüberzurollen. Die sehen die Belastung für den Untergrund plötzlich mit ganz anderen Augen!


----------



## m7cha (4. Dezember 2008)

h1 Weg auf dem Schienerberg. Schöner Kammtrail mit Ausblick in den Hegau und auf den Bodensee. Ganzjährig befahrbar und direkt vor meiner Haustür


----------



## steinbockrider7 (23. Dezember 2008)

Weil gleich Weihnachten ist, meine 3 Lieblingssingletrails:

1.  Südtirol/Vinschgau: Sonnenberg (Hof Grub) - Naturns, Trail Nr. 6, 800 Hm vom feinsten.
Link: http://www.mountainbiker.ch/touren/IT/freeridetour-naturns-sonnenberg/ZD0yMDc.html

2. Graubünden/Schweiz: Segnestrail bei Flims: Naraus-Segnesboden-Segneshütte-Panoramaweg nach Mutta und runter nach Flims (1100 Hm).
Link: http://www.mountainbiker.ch/touren/CH/GR/freeridetour-naraus--segnes--flims/ZD0xNDg.html

3. Graubünden/Schweiz: Ringelspitzhütte-Lavoitobel (Tamins-Kunkelspass-Ringelspitzhütte-Lavoitobel-Tamins (1400 Hm).
Link: http://www.mountainbiker.ch/touren/CH/GR/ringelspitz/ZD05.html


----------



## Kurt (23. Dezember 2008)

Nicht unbedingt der schönste, aber einer der interessantesten Singletrails bei uns hier in Steinegg/Südtirol mit immerhin 40 Spitzkehren.
Das Video vom 1. Teil der Tour hab ich jetzt online gestellt http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KSb05uDS70w
einen kurzen Bericht der Tour gibt es bei mir im Blog


----------



## Jan 221ti (23. Dezember 2008)

meinerseits:

Abfahrt von der Bocca di Forcola - 3030m - im Ortler-/Cevedalemassiv ins Val di Cogolo, Höhenunterschied: 1900 Hm





auf ca. 3010 m

anfangs stark verblockt, bzw. Geröllfeld, kurze Schiebepassage, dann Spitzkehren und etwas flowig bis zur Larcherhütte (2600m), dann weiter auf schätzungsweise S2-S3 bis auf 2000m, bis Cogolo weiter schöner Singletrail

gefahren auf der Diretissima 2008 von Oberstdorf nach Riva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeshuttle it (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute
solltet jemand planen den Goldseetrail heuer zu geniesen,bitte spätestens um 9.oo uhr morgens oder nach 16.00 Uhr auf der Dreisprachenspitze starten. Wollen wir Biker auch mal einen Beitrag leisten, damit die Wanderer die Ruhe und diese Atemberaubende Bergwelt genießen können und somit ein bischen gegenseitiges Wohlwollen zu pflegen. 
Gibt ab heuer Shutteldienste die jeden Dienstag und Freitag um 8.Uhr morgens vom Bikepoint Spondinig zum Stilfser Joch fahren.
Goldseetrailliebhaber Siegi


----------



## christi0012 (30. Januar 2009)

Mir hat der Trial Sellajoch - Bindlweg - Canazei.
Ist fahrtechnisch ganz einfach, nur die Abfahrt zum See fordert kurz die Trialtechnick.
Der Bindlweg ist landschaftlich super.
Ab dem Stausee führt ein einfacher aber wunderschöner Trial durch den Wald Richtung Canazei.
Den GPS Track hab ich versehentlich gelöscht.

Der von Dede empfohlene Trial Haiminger Alm - Inntal ist wahrscheinlich noch ein Geheimtipp, kann ich aber nur empfehlen - Schotter ohne Ende.
Wer schon in der Gegend ist und auf HardCore - Trials steht, sollte die Abfaht von der Naerreither Alm nach Nassereith probieren.

Christian


----------



## christian_c (1. Februar 2009)

bikeshuttle it schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> solltet jemand planen den Goldseetrail heuer zu geniesen,bitte spätestens um 9.oo uhr morgens oder nach 16.00 Uhr auf der Dreisprachenspitze starten. Wollen wir Biker auch mal einen Beitrag leisten, damit die Wanderer die Ruhe und diese Atemberaubende Bergwelt genießen können und somit ein bischen gegenseitiges Wohlwollen zu pflegen.
> Gibt ab heuer Shutteldienste die jeden Dienstag und Freitag um 8.Uhr morgens vom Bikepoint Spondinig zum Stilfser Joch fahren.
> Goldseetrailliebhaber Siegi


 

ihr mit eurem bikeshutteldiensten bringt es noch soweit, dass alle schönen trails gesperrt werden. gäbe es euch nicht, dann wären auch weniger leute auf den trails unterwegs


----------



## bikeshuttle it (2. Februar 2009)

Das sehe ich nicht so, wir haben die erfahrung gemacht das mit den öffentlichen diensten die biker einfach zu spät oben sind, und somit es manchmal zu unguten situationen kommt.wer aber mit den bike zuerst zum joch hochradelt und erst nach 16.uhr im trail einsteigt wird wieder spass haben sofern er konditzionell gut drauf ist.
vorbeugen und informieren ist meistens besser als nichts tun.


----------



## christian_c (2. Februar 2009)

ich finde, dass generell der Radtransport eingestellt werden soll, sei es mit Seilbahn, öffentliche Verkehrsmittel oder Shuttlebus. Jeder sollte sich die Abfahrt selber verdienen müssen. Dann hätten wir keine Probleme mit Trailssperrungen mehr. Im Vinschgau gibt es zum Glück erst drei Sperrungen (Naturns, Latsch, Watles) aber wenn wir so weitermachen werden es bald mehr.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2009)

christian_c schrieb:


> ich finde, dass generell der Radtransport eingestellt werden soll, sei es mit Seilbahn, öffentliche Verkehrsmittel oder Shuttlebus. Jeder sollte sich die Abfahrt selber verdienen müssen. Dann hätten wir keine Probleme mit Trailssperrungen mehr. Im Vinschgau gibt es zum Glück erst drei Sperrungen (Naturns, Latsch, Watles) aber wenn wir so weitermachen werden es bald mehr.



Ansich ist prinzipiell die Beförderung von Menschenmassen mit Hilfe von Seilbahnen auf die Berge fragwürdig...Sommer sowie Winter.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Februar 2009)

Alles schön und gut, was ihr euch so zu sagen habt ...
Ich habe nun gedacht, es gäbe einen neuen "schönsten Singletrail". 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## christian_c (2. Februar 2009)

Mich würde interessieren wo der längste Singeltrail ist...


----------



## Meri66 (3. Februar 2009)

vom Col Lauson 3296 bis nach Cogne (wobei die letzten 300 Höhenmeter auf einer Strasse zurückzulegen sind) ca 1600 hm Downhill von s1 bis s4 hast du alles - und Landschaftlich super
....oder siehe erste Seite ;-)


----------



## Mecka-Joe (4. Februar 2009)

Ein paar Bilder hierzu wären nicht schlecht.

Gruß Joe


----------



## Levty (4. Februar 2009)

Foto: dave


----------



## infinitetrails.de (7. Februar 2009)

Wenn es doch nur schon wieder Sommer wäre... Hab gleich noch eine Dose Haarspray zum Fenster raus gesprüht, aber die Klimaerwärmung will und will nicht kommen


----------



## clou (12. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Foto: dave



Wo?


----------



## Levty (18. Februar 2009)

clou schrieb:


> Wo?


Hier nachzulesen!
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (18. Februar 2009)

Jocki schrieb:


> Argumentationshilfe gegen aufgebrachte Wanderer: Bietet ihnen mal an ihnen kräftig auf den Fuß zu steigen, bzw. mit dem MTB drüberzurollen. Die sehen die Belastung für den Untergrund plötzlich mit ganz anderen Augen!



Prima Einstellung !!!  
genausolche leute wie du werden gebraucht, die helfen den bikern echt weiter.
Wie kann man nur so einen Schwachsinn verzapfen ??
hast du dafür studiert ??


----------



## iTom (18. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Hier nachzulesen!
> Viel Spaß!



Mann, Mann, Mann. Du Materialkiller, Du...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (23. Februar 2009)

Fuorcla Val Gronda - Heidelberger Hütte. Technisch nichts Aussergewöhnliches, aber die Szenerie ist sehr nett.
Bild is ausm Fotoalbum von Augus1328 - er wird mir den "Diebstahl" sicher verzeihen! 

G.


----------



## Eifeltroll (23. Februar 2009)

Wunderschön!!!


----------



## powder-trails (5. März 2009)

ist für mich in der Sierranevada, vom 2500hm vom Mulhacen runter... sensationiell, sehr viel flow, aber gibt trotzdem dicke arme....


----------



## tomtomtom333 (16. April 2009)

Hallo alle Nordbiker,

meine Freundin und ich werden im heurigen Sommer 2 Wochen in SÜD-Skandinavien verbringen  und suchen noch nach geeigneten Spots, Trails oder Revieren mit hohem Singletrail-anteil.
Habt Ihr mal einige Tipps oder Links für uns? Würden uns über alle Hinweise sehr freuen!

CU, Tom 






'Unser letzter großer Bikeurlaub in den Rockies - Crested Butte.


----------



## dubbel (16. April 2009)

crusty butt - yeah!


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. April 2009)




----------



## opiate (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo erstma

Mein absoluter Favorit im Schwarzwald, was Singletrails angeht:
Feldberggipfel --> Hüttenwasen (kann man auch über die Wiese fetzen, wenn mal Lust hat ^^) --> St. Wilhelm über den Wanderweg. SInd ein Paar kleine Blockstellen drin, aber sonst genial! --> in St Wilhelm über den "Wilhelmitenpfad" --> später dann über den Wanderweg Richtung Oberried der mit einer gelben Raute markiert ist. 

Unten raus mit weniger Gefälle, aber trotzdem noch genial zu fahren.
Fast durchgehender Singletrail von Feldberg bis Oberried
Genial!

lg


----------



## trail-charly (7. Mai 2009)

Hi,

danke für die iNFO - kenne bisher nur den Stübenwasen - wo genau ist der Hüttenwasen?

Bin vom 21.-24.Mai wieder in der Region.


Gruß
trailcharly


----------



## exto (7. Mai 2009)

Aaalles Trails vom Feinsten, aaaber: Alle irgendwie am A*sch der Welt. Jedenfalls von hier aus gesehen.

meine Lieblingstrails: 


Grenzweg
Barbie
Grab
Frankweg
Ladies Only
Farnweg
Schmierseifffentrail
Klotrail
Teerweg
Raketentrail

Alle für sich natürlich nicht so wahnsinnig spektakulär, grandios, atemberaubend, aber liebevoll und ausgiebig beshreddert, an einem spaßigen Tag zu befahren und - das ist die Hauptsache - direkt um die Ecke im Deister.

Mal ehrlich: Heidi Klum ist echt ein scharfes Gerät, aber meine Süße ist mir auch lieber, denn die wohnt bei mir und nicht in Amiland bei nem Schnulzenkönig.

Baut mehr Trails!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen....ich habe da auch noch einen netten Singletrail. Dieser geniale Trail ist am Pfundererjoch. War genial!


----------



## Hoschy (11. Mai 2009)

@opiate

Hatte bisher die Info dass der Wanderweg zwischen der Hohen Brücke (St. Wilhelmer Tal) und Oberried (gelbe Route) in einem recht schlechten Zustand wäre mit einigen Schiebepassagen. Dem ist wohl nicht mehr so?

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## rsu (11. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Grenzweg
> Barbie
> Grab
> Frankweg
> ...



Oh ja, in 2 Wochen darf ich dort hoffentlich auch mal wieder durch den Wald surfen  Geht trotzdem nix über "richtige" Berge. Daher, Pfundererjoch eindeutig auch zu empfehlen


----------



## bikulus (12. Mai 2009)

Hi RSU
surfst du dann mit deinem neuen Fritzz???
Wieso erst in 2 Wochen, bist doch net etwa krank??

Heut früh wollten wir auf Tour, aber da hat das Wetter net mitgespielt

Bikulus


----------



## aka (19. Mai 2009)

Im unteren Nagoldtal ... so gehts ca. 200hm runter, zum grossen Teil in einem Felsenmeer. Das Moos ist der Hammer.
Leider liegen viele Baeume queer


----------



## nova-maju (27. Mai 2009)

Hi, den kennen wohl einige. War aber trotzdem geil da runter...






Rabbijoch runter beim Alpencross 2008...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anda (27. Mai 2009)

Finale Ligure!


----------



## BadWolff (28. Mai 2009)

Letzte Woche im Vinschgau


----------



## simplesaiman (4. Juni 2009)

gefällt mir ;-)


----------



## Bertman (19. Juni 2009)

@anda

Sieht aus wie auf der strecke vom 24h rennen...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (19. Juni 2009)

hallo

meine kumpels und ich wollen 3 tage in die berge zum radeln

die frage ist nur wohin wohnen in stuttgart es sollte über der baumgrenze liegen super trails haben und etwa 4-5 stunden von stuttgart weg sein hat da jemand ein tipp

gruß kai


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Juni 2009)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> meine kumpels und ich wollen 3 tage in die berge zum radeln
> 
> ...


 
*Arosa / Lenzerheide*
Dürften so 3 1/2 bis 4 Stunden ab Stuttgart sein....


----------



## anda (19. Juni 2009)

Bertman schrieb:


> @anda
> 
> Sieht aus wie auf der strecke vom 24h rennen...



Stimmt!


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2009)

tomtomtom333 schrieb:


> Hallo alle Nordbiker,
> 
> meine Freundin und ich werden im heurigen Sommer 2 Wochen in SÜD-Skandinavien verbringen  und suchen noch nach geeigneten Spots, Trails oder Revieren mit hohem Singletrail-anteil.
> Habt Ihr mal einige Tipps oder Links für uns? Würden uns über alle Hinweise sehr freuen!
> ...



Hallo Tom,

meine Frau und ich waren letztes Jahr in Mittelschweden, in der Gegend von Are...und da gibt es Singletrails en masse. Allerdings sind wir da nur gewandert, haben unsere Räder zuhaus gelassen.

In der Gegend um Mora gibt es schöne Landschaft, und da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es da auch singeltrails gibt. 

Einen Vergleich zu den us-amerikanischen Rockies hält es da oben aber nicht stand.

Norwegen scheint "baumärmer" zu sein, hast Du mal gegoogelt?


----------



## cubeboy (22. Juni 2009)

Hi.........fahre selber erst seid ein paar Wochen richtig MTB.
Wollte nur mal fragen,ob ihr ein Paar nette Singeltrails in der Umgebung von Koblenz kennt?????

lg cubeboy


----------



## j.wayne (22. Juni 2009)

Stell die Frage am besten mal im Regionalbereich, oder schau erstmal dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (25. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder ein schöner Singletrail...


----------



## superstef (3. Juli 2009)

hey jazzmann,

sieht nach mega-flow aus. wo ist das denn?

greetz und rife-on!
Stefan


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. Juli 2009)

@[email protected] Ist auf meine Hausrunde in den Kärnter Nockbergen.


----------



## steinbockrider7 (7. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir wieder mal einen Beitrag:

Der Trail liegt in Flims (Graubünden). Er verbindet die Bergstation der Sesselbahn Naraus mit der Segneshütte.


----------



## findel (8. Juli 2009)

ab Mittelstation Suldenbahn runter nach Sulden


----------



## Enduro (11. Juli 2009)

steinbockrider7 schrieb:


> Auch von mir wieder mal einen Beitrag:
> 
> Der Trail liegt in Flims (Graubünden). Er verbindet die Bergstation der Sesselbahn Naraus mit der Segneshütte.



den besseren Teil hast Du aber unterschlagen , nach der Segneshütte runter nach Flims!


----------



## Domme02 (11. Juli 2009)

ein paar meter weiter:



hier gibts noch mehr Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/19502


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Juli 2009)

wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste würde ich sagen: KANADA

edit sagt: erst die weiteren fotos anschauen, dann was schreiben; der Lago di Livigno, so wie ich das vermutet habe ist es wohl doch nicht


----------



## Domme02 (11. Juli 2009)

hab ich ganz vergessen: der trail und der Pass sind im Grenzbereich von der Schweiz und Italien (Südtirol). Der Trail müsste auf der schweizer Seite gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry62 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo @domme02

sind das aktuelle Bilder ( 2009 )  vom Passo Gallo ?
Ist der Trail immer noch verschüttet ?  Wir wollen  nächste Woche abhänig vom Zustand  über den Passo Gallo fahren.



Hier ein


----------



## harry62 (12. Juli 2009)

Trail am Passo Gallo    Stand : Juli 2008


----------



## Domme02 (12. Juli 2009)

ich bin den pass am freitag gefahren. so gut kenne ich mich da nicht aus aber auf dem trail auf dem wir gefahren sind war nichts verschüttet. alles so wie auf meinen bildern


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Juli 2009)

@harry62 : ..naja , als schön würd´ich ja diesen trail nicht grad bezeichnen ... die landschaft drumherum sicher ...)


----------



## frenchy (22. Juli 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

Frankreich/Drôme/Die


----------



## Domme02 (22. Juli 2009)

frenchy schrieb:


> Frankreich/Drôme/Die


boah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Severin (22. Juli 2009)

Churfirsten Trail beim Walensee


----------



## Domme02 (23. Juli 2009)

Severin schrieb:


> Churfirsten Trail beim Walensee



ich glaube ich habe noch nie so hässliche Bikekleidung gesehen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. Juli 2009)

aber ich glaube der trail taugt, wer weiß wie alt das Foto ist


----------



## Toto49 (30. Juli 2009)

Sers Jungs,

kann mir von euch einer sgen wo sich denn genau der
Fischerpfad befindet. Ich find im Netz lauter Videos aber nichts über den Ort.

Besten Dank.


Gruß
Toto


----------



## powderJO (30. Juli 2009)

Toto49 schrieb:


> kann mir von euch einer sgen wo sich denn genau der Fischerpfad befindet.



falls du denn in winningen meinst ist hier eine gute beschreibung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5133


----------



## Baikabaer (3. August 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ich glaube ich habe noch nie so hässliche Bikekleidung gesehen.



Da kann mein Kumpel aber locker mithalten.
Roland


----------



## Domme02 (4. August 2009)

Baikabaer schrieb:


> Da kann mein Kumpel aber locker mithalten.
> Roland


da hast du recht!!


----------



## bikulus (4. August 2009)

Die Klamotten passen halt zum bike, ergo er braucht erst ein anderes bike, sonst passen die Kamotten nicht
Bikulus


----------



## AntiSoftie (11. August 2009)

so jetzt komm ich mal mit ner super anfängerfrage ^^ was ist überhaupt ein "trail" ? wäre nett wenn nicht nur kommis kommen wie z.B. haha son spast weiss nedmal was n trail is  danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## michi220573 (11. August 2009)

Ein Trail ist im allgemeinen Verständnis ein Singletrail, also all das, was keine Straße und kein Forst- oder Wirtschaftsweg und normalerweise so schmal ist, dass man einzeln hintereinander fährt. Von mir aus kann ein Trail auch breiter sein, so dass man theoretisch auch nebeneinander fahren könnte, es aber aufgrund der Wegbeschaffenheit und der fahrtechnischen Herausforderung besser nicht tun sollte. Das hier z.B. ist ganz sicher einer:

Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschkatze (11. August 2009)

http://dict.leo.org/?lp=ende&from=fx3&search=trail


----------



## Monte B. (15. August 2009)

Lange gesucht, aber jetzt gefunden, einer der schönsten Singletrails die ich je gefahren bin.


----------



## powder-trails (15. August 2009)

Monte B. schrieb:


> Lange gesucht, aber jetzt gefunden, einer der schönsten Singletrails die ich je gefahren bin.



mhh

naja schaut bis auf die absturzgefahr recht langweilig und unspektakulär aus... S 0


----------



## Büscherammler (15. August 2009)

Jap, finde ich auch! Gähnend langweilig! Und wer´s braucht bei einem Fehler gleich bis ins Tal zu segeln


----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. August 2009)

Vollig bescheuert!
Die einzige die es richtig macht war die Frau im Vid !
Laufen!!!!!!!!!
Und so gefärlich am Abgrund macht trailen kein Spass.
Hoffe du hast keine Familie, ansonsten gehörste in die Klapse.


----------



## Domme02 (15. August 2009)

Monte B. schrieb:


> Lange gesucht, aber jetzt gefunden, einer der schönsten Singletrails die ich je gefahren bin.


fahrerisch nichts dolles, landschaftlich super!


----------



## DH-Shredder (15. August 2009)

Nee danke!!! Sowas wäre nichts für mich 

Vor 4 Jahren waren ein Vater und sein Sohn genau an so einem _Singletrail_ unterwegs und der Sohn ist tödlich verunglückt... Einmal nicht aufgepasst und das war´s... 

Lebensmüde - mehr nicht!


----------



## clemson (15. August 2009)

jede bergsportart hat nunmal auch ein gewisses risiko und jeder muß und sollte sein können dementsprechend einschätzen können....wer dies nicht tut ist lebensmüde bzw selber schuld.....

ich für mich würde lieber einen solchen trail fahren als 4 meter drops im bikepark machen......

just my 2 cents


----------



## black soul (15. August 2009)

du bist der held und deine freundin oder wer das auch immer ist,
macht das richtige. was soll an so einem trail schön sein ?
vielleicht lesen wir auch mal was von dir in der zeitung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (15. August 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> jede bergsportart hat nunmal auch ein gewisses risiko und jeder muß und sollte sein können dementsprechend einschätzen können....wer dies nicht tut ist lebensmüde bzw selber schuld.....
> 
> ich für mich würde lieber einen solchen trail fahren als 4 meter drops im bikepark machen......
> 
> just my 2 cents



Naja...Wie Du ja selbst schreibst muss jeder sein *KÖNNEN *entsprechend selber einschätzen können. Deine Aussage hinsichtlich 4 Meter Drop ist ziemlich final und fatal.

Der große Unterschied ist nunmal darin zu sehen, dass wenn man einen 4 Meter Drop nicht richtig hinkriegt, nicht gleich *automatisch tot* ist. Man kann sich ein Bein, einen Arm oder Knöchel oder mehr brechen, aber wenn ich auf einem Singletrail lang fahre, der rechts oder links gleich eine Felswand oder einen Abhang hat, die/der mindestens 40 bis 100m hinabreicht, dann ist meine Überlebenschance gleich null.

Außerdem ist ein 4-Meter-Drop kein Singletrail wie in dem Video zu sehen. Eine einzige blöde Stelle oder eine Unaufmerksamkeit und man stürzt in die Tiefe. 

So erging es wohl auch dem Vater und seinem Sohn. Das ist einfach leichtsinnig und lebensmüde.

Ich will hier nicht den Apostel spielen - ich verstehe soetwas einfach nicht und ich würde da nicht langfahren - egal wie gut mein _Können _wäre.


----------



## clemson (15. August 2009)

das ist richtig, daher ist eine alpine bike tour auch kein bikepark besuch...und jeder sollte sein risiko einschätzen und danach abwägen...leider tuen dies nicht alle...egel ob zu fuß, auf skiern, beim klettern etc.....die berge sind kein bikepark und fehler können tödlich sein.....


----------



## infinitetrails.de (16. August 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon ist ist der Trail ja nicht eben handtuchbreit, jeder ausgesetzte Pfad am Gardasee ist da gefährlicher...


----------



## accutrax (16. August 2009)

sicherheit...ist der zustand in dem das verbleibende restrisiko als akzeptabel eingestuft wird...
eben diesen zustand muss jeder für sich selber!! definieren, auf ausgesetzten trails oder hohen drops...
und ...mir gefällt der trail....und das vid..

gruss accu


----------



## schneller Emil (17. August 2009)

mal wieder ein trail


----------



## christi0012 (17. August 2009)

Wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (17. August 2009)

Monte B. schrieb:


> Lange gesucht, aber jetzt gefunden, einer der schönsten Singletrails die ich je gefahren bin.



Also 

1. Ist das Ding mal bis auf den Abgrund einfach nur gähnend Langweilig  

2. Wie bescheuert kann man sein und da fahren ?? die Fehlerquote die du dir hier erlauben kannst ist gleich Null

3. Nix für ungut

Gruß

Ralfi


----------



## clemson (17. August 2009)

sorry es gibt in den Alpen etliche Trails wo die Fehlerquote gräßer als null nicht zu empfehlen ist....
aber das ist jedem seine entscheidung...und nur für Leute zu empfehlen die sich ihrer FAähigkeiten sicher sind....

Gesht du im WInter Skitour empfehlt sich auch Fehlerquote Null, weil Lawinie ist unangehehm......

Berge sind nunmal kein Spielplatz, da muß jeder fpr sich sein Ri8siko einschätzen.....

und wenn du auf dem Weg stolperst kanns auch vorbei sein......


----------



## Fubbes (18. August 2009)

Können wir hier die Diskussionen umd diesen einen Weg mal sein lassen? Zumindest in diesem Thread.

Es wurde nie definiert, was "schönster Singletrail" bedeutet. Für den einen ist es ein flowiger S1-Weg, der nächste will S4-Verhau, ein anderer Nervenkitzel. Die Landschaft mag auch noch eine Rolle spielen.

Für mich ist ein schöner Singletrail folgendes: Viel Flow, am besten kaum S3-Stellen, keine Absturzgefahr, und eine gewisse Länge sollte er haben. Ein Wegelchen von 100m als schönsten Singletrail zu bezeichnen, ist also Quatsch.

@schneller Emil
Wer hier einen Trail postet, sollte aber auch dazuschreiben, wo er ist.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## accutrax (18. August 2009)

...

gruss accu


----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Können wir hier die Diskussionen umd diesen einen Weg mal sein lassen? Zumindest in diesem Thread.
> 
> Es wurde nie definiert, was "schönster Singletrail" bedeutet. Für den einen ist es ein flowiger S1-Weg, der nächste will S4-Verhau, ein anderer Nervenkitzel. Die Landschaft mag auch noch eine Rolle spielen.
> 
> ...



Word! 
100m ausgesetzter s0 Weg ohne Ortsangabe ist Müll.
Der Weg sollte schon benannt werden - wenn er geheim ist, dann in den Galeriefred damit.

Mein Lieblings-Singletrail zur Zeit:
Von der Zschopaumündung um die Talsperre Kriebstein herum. 50km 1000hm Flow, S2, giftige Steigungen...




PS wenn ich den jetzt geknipst hätte würde man den Trail vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen


----------



## GerhardO (18. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Lieblings-Singletrail *zur Zeit*:



Sieht aber schon arg herbstlich aus... 


G.


----------



## Majatb (18. August 2009)

Kein neuer Trail, dafür aber als Bewegtbild:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6114922"]Bozen Trail **** on Vimeo[/ame]

Vielleicht gefällt's.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## 520exc-racing (18. August 2009)

Na das nenne ich mal geile trails, da werde ich richtig neidisch, erinnert teils an Gardasee aber auch an Saalbach Hinerglemm.

Super!!!!


----------



## ChrisK (23. August 2009)

Majatb schrieb:


> Kein neuer Trail, dafür aber als Bewegtbild:
> 
> Bozen Trail **** on Vimeo
> 
> ...



yes, gefällt. schöne Abfahrt, von sehr technisch bis flowig alles drin. Hab ich da richtigerweise ein GPS Gerät auf deinem Liteville gesehen? Hast Du den Track und stellst ihn ggf. zur Verfügung?


----------



## simplesaiman (23. August 2009)

der trail gefällt. hätte auch interesse an dem gps-track... was hast du für eine helmkamera benutzt? die qualität ist echt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. August 2009)

Müllt hier doch den Fred nicht zu wegen nem Weg den euch schon der Gondelwärter oben genau erklärt...echt mal. Einfach dem Schild mit der 4a folgen.


----------



## simplesaiman (23. August 2009)

bleiben sie ruhig, sir!


----------



## anda (24. August 2009)

Idrosee:


----------



## SteVe7 (24. August 2009)

Ist das der 100 Kehren Trail oder so...?


----------



## Majatb (25. August 2009)

Hallo Biker, 

ja, ich hatte ein GPS dabei und bin nach einem längeren Urlaub noch auf dem Weg nach Hause. Sollte ich von Trail-Chef Philipp das OK bekommen, gibt es den Track hier. Die Kamera ist die relativ neue Sony HXR-MC1P. Der "Trick" der relativ ruhigen Bilder ist das Fisheye vorne dran.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## anda (26. August 2009)

steve7 schrieb:


> Ist das der 100 kehren trail oder so...?



nein!!


----------



## Alterspräsident (1. September 2009)

Wildkogeltrail in Neukirchen



Hackelbergtrail


----------



## powderJO (1. September 2009)

anda schrieb:


> nein!!



sondern?


----------



## Majatb (1. September 2009)

@ Alterspräsident: Sehr schöne Bilder, die Spaß wecken.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (1. September 2009)

@Altersprä[email protected]
Schöne Fotos... Bin letzt zwei Mal den Hackelbergtrail in Saalbach gefahren, aber bis jetzt noch nicht den Wildkogeltrail... Welcher ist deiner Meinung nach lohnens- und fahrenswerter im Bezug auf Länge, Flow, Spaßfaktor?


----------



## Alterspräsident (1. September 2009)

Ich werde sagen der der Hackelbergtrail ist in oberen Abschnitt sehr flowig,
ab Bergstadel mit Wurzel und technisch anspruchsvoller.
Der Wildkogeltrail; sehr flowig und lang. Beide sehr schon zum fahren und mit ganze menge Spaßfaktor.
In Neukirchen kann man noch den Rob J trail in Angriff nehmen. Sehr sehr technisch.
Gruß chris


----------



## freeridealex (4. September 2009)

anda schrieb:


> Idrosee:



 Ist das der 13er vom Mt.Censo bei Anfo? Wenn ja, von wo bist Du gestartet (Capanna Gatole?, dann den 15er und den 13er runter?)?


----------



## pkuonen (7. September 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


















Bilder sagen mehr als Worte!

Gruss Patrick

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## spectres (11. September 2009)

Patrick, Gratulation! 
Der Gipfel kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Wieviel war denn fahrbar?
Ich hätte die Bilder in den Hochtouren-Fotos-Thread gestellt.

Weiterhin schönen Touren!


----------



## pkuonen (11. September 2009)

Hallo Spectres!

Danke!

Hinauf war bis 2500 ziemlich alles fahrbar, aber dann bis auf 3000 nur noch sehr wenig.
Runter ist es von der Fahrtechnik abhängig, sehr gute Biker fahren über. ¾ runter.

Gruss Patrick

PS: Werde die Fotos noch in den Hochtouren-Fotos-Thread reinstellen.
http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectres (11. September 2009)

pkuonen schrieb:


> Runter ist es von der Fahrtechnik abhängig, sehr gute Biker fahren über. ¾ runter.


Das trifft sich ganz gut mit meiner Schätzung. Der interessante Teil liegt wirklich zwischen 2500-3000m, obwohl, wenn man sich auskennt, dann hat's in den Regionen von 2000m bis ins Tal (hängt ja auch davon ab, in welche Region man runterfährt) einige ganz tolle Pfade .

Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder...


----------



## gloshabigur (11. September 2009)

Tach Gemeinde,
zur Ergänzung dieser beeindruckenden Sammlung hier ein schöner Trail unserer diesfährigen TransAlp Tauerniti:

Der Wanderweg 1104 vom Rifugio Auronza (2.320m ü.NN.) an der Südseite der 3-Zinnen durchs Valon de Lavaredo hinunter zum Cason de la Crosera (1.198m ü.NN.):





























LG,
Michael


----------



## marco_m (11. Oktober 2009)

Letztes Weekend schöne Trails gefahren 

1. Tag vom Griespass runter zur Bättelmatt (Tessin / CH) :














... und nach dem Paso San Giacomo runter nach Airolo :






2. Tag vom Paso del Sole runter Richtung Biasca :













Gruss Marco


----------



## anda (12. Oktober 2009)

freeridealex schrieb:


> Ist das der 13er vom Mt.Censo bei Anfo? Wenn ja, von wo bist Du gestartet (Capanna Gatole?, dann den 15er und den 13er runter?)?


JA!!!!


----------



## powder-trails (15. Oktober 2009)

Einer der schönsten für mich ist in Lykien, Türkei..

von Alinca, 800m bi direkt ans Meer nach Kabak...

http://www.youtube.com/user/freireiterberny


viel spass, berny - www.powdertails.de


----------



## Domme02 (22. Oktober 2009)

Mein Lieblingstrail ist der Trail Nr. 4 in Latsch:
hier ist ein Video-> http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1010277/mtb-freeridetv-trailcam-latsch-2009-trail-nr4 (Ps.wie kann man ein freecaster video einfügen?)

Bitte verzeiht mir, dass ich das Video nicht selber gemacht habe. Aber bei meinem Tempo wäre der Film auch nicht so actionreich wie bei den Pros geworden. Zu meiner Verteidigung muss man aber auch sagen, dass ich mit einem HT mit 100mm unterwegs war. Aber auch so hat der Trail unbeschreiblich viel Spaß gemacht. Flow pur!! 
Der Trail ist zwar nichts fürs Auge aber wer braucht das schon.


----------



## Monsterwade (22. Oktober 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein schöner Singletrail...



Was ist das hier für ein Thread??? Mein Haus, mein Boot, mein Singletrail?
Ich kenn da den weltbesten Singletrail, *sag aber nicht wo*. Ätsch Bätsch.

Closed.


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Oktober 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Was ist das hier für ein Thread??? Mein Haus, mein Boot, mein Singletrail?
> Ich kenn da den weltbesten Singletrail, *sag aber nicht wo*. Ätsch Bätsch.
> 
> Closed.



Genau so isses... Du hast es erfasst... 
Würd aber eher sagen "Mein Revier, mein Bike, mein Singletrail", *ich sag aber trotzdem nicht wo*...


----------



## Enduro (22. Oktober 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Genau so isses... Du hast es erfasst...
> Würd aber eher sagen "Mein Revier, mein Bike, mein Singletrail", *ich sag aber trotzdem nicht wo*...



tja dann würde ich doch glatt mal vorschlagen auf Seite 1 den Eintrag vom Thread-Eröffner zu lesen, die Idee scheint mir mehr die anderen am Trail auch teilhaben zu lassen....

_Darum geht es beim biken: singletraaaaailssss!!!
Wo ist der schönste, den ihr je gefahren seid? Bitte 1 trail pro person! Länge und höhendifferenz eingeben._

kannst ja zusätzlich einen ätsch-bätsch Thread eröffnen


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Oktober 2009)

Enduro schrieb:


> _ Wo ist der schönste, den ihr je gefahren seid? Bitte 1 trail pro person! Länge und höhendifferenz eingeben._



Jeder nur ein Kreuz... Wo bitte geht's zur Kreuzigung...?
Tut mir Leid, dass ich gegen die Regeln dieses Threads verstoßen hab und schon mehr als nur einmal hier gepostet hab... Kommt nicht wieder vor. 

Aber ihr habt Recht... Ich halt mich jetzt an die AGBs. Wenn ich im Sommer "den schönsten Singletrail" gefahren bin, darf ich den hier posten. Wenn ich dann im Herbst einen noch viel geileren Trail gefahren bin, dann darf ich leider nicht mehr verraten wo dieser ist und muss es für mich behalten, da ich ja schon ein Kreuz habe und eben nur ein Trail pro Person erlaubt ist. 

Also, viel Spaß beim Trailsurfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (22. Oktober 2009)

postet lieber Bilder oder Videos von Trails als den Thread so zuzumüllen!


----------



## steinbockrider7 (24. Oktober 2009)

Also zurück zu den Trails: Passabfahrt in Ladakh/Zanskar im indischen Teil des Himalaya.


----------



## old_chris (24. Oktober 2009)

hallo ihr. 
ich fahre schon seit jahren gerne mtb.ich war schon 50 x am gardasee und anderen gebieten.heuer habe ich den vinschgau ausprobiert und diverse touren gefahren.
u.a.latscher alm,annaberger böden obermontani, marzoneralm mit tannenzapfentrail ....

wer kann mir bitte weiterhelfen und schöne flowige trails im schwierigkeitsgrad 1-3 in latsch und umgebung empfehlen.
der 4er von der latscher alm aus war mir etwas zu hart.habe allerdings nur den oberen teil probiert. höhenmeten sind egal. vielen dank


----------



## powder-trails (25. Oktober 2009)

Genau... Videos sind eh mehr aussagekräftig...

deswegen poste ich hier mal ein Paar von einem Hammer Trail in der Türkei, Lykien


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmK0XGFNDdw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - TÃ¼rkei Lykien 2009[/ame]

oder 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxOCwxGz9qY&feature=related"]YouTube - Trail nach Kabak[/ame]

oder

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rc1yZUKGgs&feature=related"]YouTube - Mountainbike in Lykien, Turkey[/ame]


cheers 

www.powdertrails.de


----------



## Domme02 (25. Oktober 2009)

old_chris schrieb:


> wer kann mir bitte weiterhelfen und schöne flowige trails im schwierigkeitsgrad 1-3 in latsch und umgebung empfehlen.
> der 4er von der latscher alm aus war mir etwas zu hart.habe allerdings nur den oberen teil probiert. höhenmeten sind egal. vielen dank


Am besten lässt du dich mal im Max Bike Store beraten. Die sind da echt nett und können dir bestimmt gute tips geben. Entweder leihst du dir dann ein GPS Geraät aus und fährst alleine oder schnappst dir einen Guide.
ein paar Touren gibts außerdem hier-> http://bikereldorado.com/touren.php


----------



## old_chris (25. Oktober 2009)

hi, domme02. 
vielen dank für deine tipps.
die seite ist gut und ausführlich.

old_chris


----------



## bikulus (26. Oktober 2009)

Wir hatten am WE eine super sonnige Zeit auf diversen Trials in der Nähe von Meran. schöne Herbststimmung.



Bikulus


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. November 2009)

Schön für Euch 
aber schon mal den Titel gelesen


----------



## old_chris (16. November 2009)

HI ihr vinschgau experten.
im youtube gibt es ein video unter vischgau trails.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qed8XzArOng"]YouTube- Souly trails in V Valley[/ame]

kann mir jemand sagen, welcher trail hier zu sehen ist?
würde mich sehr freuen.
vielen dank old chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (17. November 2009)

old_chris schrieb:


> HI ihr vinschgau experten.
> im youtube gibt es ein video unter vischgau trails.
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welcher trail hier zu sehen ist?
> ...



das habe ich mich letztens auch gefragt!! Dabei dachte ich, dass ich halbwegs alle super trails kenne


----------



## tintinMUC (17. November 2009)

old_chris schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, welcher trail hier zu sehen ist?
> würde mich sehr freuen.
> vielen dank old chris


frag doch mal den matze ... http://www.bikeworld.it/


----------



## Deleted 133833 (24. November 2009)

hallo

ich habe mal eine frage ,ich werde bald ein gps gerät von garnim haben das edge 605 ,ohne das karten material das man braucht 

gibts da ein bestimmtes für europa ,oder gibts was zum beachten das ich kein falsche kaufe

gruß kai


----------



## Domme02 (24. November 2009)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich habe mal eine frage ,ich werde bald ein gps gerät von garnim haben das edge 605 ,ohne das karten material das man braucht
> 
> ...


mach am besten einen thread im elektronikforum auf-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=92


----------



## Deleted 133833 (24. November 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> mach am besten einen thread im elektronikforum auf-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=92




danke


----------



## Albert (27. November 2009)

So, jetzt bin ich endlich durch hier. Ich muß schon sagen: tolle Fotos, tolle Videos und viele tolle Tips. Leider ist das ganze schon ein bischen Italien und Schweiz-lastig. Nichts dabei, wo man an einem Sonntag oder am Wochenende mal fahren kann. Es muß doch auch tolle Trails zwischen Allgäu und Tegernsee geben. Sind halt dann nicht so lang, aber dafür vielleicht besser zu erreichen.
Ein Vorschlag von mir wäre am Tegernsee der alte Sommerweg von der Neureuth runter. Sind vielleicht 500 hm, aber ich fahr ihn immer wieder gerne. War auch erst in einer Bike drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (29. November 2009)

Albert schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich endlich durch hier. Ich muß schon sagen: tolle Fotos, tolle Videos und viele tolle Tips. Leider ist das ganze schon ein bischen Italien und Schweiz-lastig...


Bin auch schwer beeindruckt von den ganzen hochalpinen Ewigabfahrten, kann hier leider auch nur mit Gardasee dienen:








Früher hätte ich die Frage eindeutig beantwortet: Panoramica am Monte Brione (Tour 1 im Urmoser), Riva (im Bild von rechts oben nach links unten immer der Kante entlang). Ist nun schon viele Jahre verboten. Der Weg ist eher ein Trial als ein Trail, man fährt quasi 1,5 km oder so meistens Stufen runter mit kurzen Rollabschnitten dazwischen von knapp 400 HM runter auf die 70 HM von Riva. Man rollte dabei die ganze Zeit die Kante entlang (mit Geländer) mit der entsprechenden Aussicht. Dies war das erste, was ich, noch ohne Moser, von der Gegend kennenlernte. Später war das immer Pflicht, nach der Mosertour noch ein-, zweimal den Brione runterzurollen.
Inzwischen schwanke ich zwischen Dosso dei Roveiri und der Abfahrt vom Passo rocheta nach Molina runter. 







Dosso ist halb den Monte Baldo hoch und als Abfahrt von etwa 1200 HM ein etwa 6 km (!) langer Trail bis auf Seehöhe runter, oft steil und geröllig, was ich mir technisch eben noch so zutraue, Foto an eher gemässigter Stelle gemacht.




Passo Rocheta finde ich so toll, weil man da meistens grade von der Tremalzostraße herkommt und zum Ausklang dann noch easy die Ponalestraße runterrollt. In dieser Traumtor dann noch dieser Pfad mittendrin gehört so zu meinen persönlichen Bikehighlights. Der Pfad ist im oberen Teil auch bergauf noch fahrbar (je nachdem...), also runter nicht so ein Sadomasoteil, wo man dauernd Angst um sein Leben hat. Geht so ca. 2-3 (?)km von 1200 auf 600 (?) runter, alles durch Wald (Foto ist oben Nähe Passo gemacht und gehört eigentlich nicht zum Trail).
In meiner Eriinnerung habe ich auch noch die Vulkanroute auf La Palma, die ich in den 90ern zwei mal gefahren bin. Das geht immer so bergauf bergab, teilweise mit üblen Tragestrecken. Dafür kommt man dann auch durch richtig schwarzschlackige Vulkangegenden und ist immer so um 1700, 1800 m hoch. Unter mir war alles voller Wolkenwatte und irgendwo aus dieser Watte hat man den Teide rausgucken gesehen, war schon ein echt surrealer Trip. Keine Ahnung, ob man da heute überhaupt noch mit dem Rad hindarf, war hart aber der Mühen wert.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (6. Dezember 2009)

G-Zero-85 schrieb:


> Abfahrt von Pfarschong nach leukerbad .. nur zu empfehlen, sehr eindrucksvoll!!




hallo

die tour nach leukerbad was war da der ausgangspunkt

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (6. Dezember 2009)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> @ so und jetzt mal wieder was zum anschauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schöner trail von wo nach wo ist das gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (6. Dezember 2009)

cosimo schrieb:


> mir scheint das ist eher hinter lenzerheide, kurz vor arosa, nach dem totälplisee ...  (der trail ist wirklich gut...)


hallo

kann den link mit den bildern leider nicht öffnen


----------



## Deleted 133833 (6. Dezember 2009)

CSB schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens einer der schönsten und spaßigsten Trails bei Freiburg...wirklich geil...fängt grob an und endent in nicht enden wollenden Serpentinen.
> Wer aus der Gegend kommt und den Trail noch nicht gefahren ist sollte das unbedingt nachholen.
> 
> 
> ...


hallo ich komme aus der gegend undwürde dein tipp gerne befolgen kannst du mir bitte erklären von wo nach wo es geht habe noch kein gps

gruß kai


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (14. Dezember 2009)




----------



## tomtomtom333 (14. Dezember 2009)

Mit etwas Verspätung aber doch: einige Pics von unserem Westalpencross 2009. 
Das untenstehende Pic zeigt Tamara auf der Anfahrt zum Col Noire. 
Weitere in meinem Fotoalbum  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/24595


----------



## gewitterBiker (15. Dezember 2009)

tomtomtom333 schrieb:


> Das untenstehende Pic zeigt Tamara auf der Anfahrt zum Col Noire.



Ahhhh, ohhhh, traumhaft


----------



## SchrottRox (9. Januar 2010)

Für mich ein paar der schönsten Trails, sind am Monte Grappa zu finden.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0_SFAXe-w4"]YouTube- Monte Grappa, Mini HellÂ´s Gate - Grandioser Wanderweg mit MTB[/ame]

Mehr Infos, Trails und GPS-Daten für dieses Gebiet, können in meiner Signatur gefunden werden.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (30. Januar 2010)

Hier ist einer meiner schönsten Trails:





Die Abfahrt vom Fimbapass runter nach Ramosch.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Januar 2010)

Na super, und wo soll der sein?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (30. Januar 2010)

Sorry, ging irgendwie unter;

Habs nachgetragen;

Habe noch ein paar andere, die werde ich bei Gelegenheit hier noch eintragen.

Gruß
Mainbiker


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Januar 2010)

Ja, stimmt, das ist ein schöner Trail.


----------



## picmik (6. Februar 2010)

Kappadokien/Türkei


----------



## simplesaiman (23. Februar 2010)

potzblitz!


----------



## gtbiker (23. Februar 2010)

ui, da war ich auch schon!


----------



## Deleted 133833 (31. März 2010)

hallo 

alles schöne sachen hier drin

ich spiele gerade mit dem gedanken im august 1 woche dolomiten 

hat da jemand tipps wo die schönsten trails sind hotel u.s.w

gruß kai


----------



## Alexander Schm. (15. April 2010)

Hallo!
Ich würde als Ausgangspunkt St. Vigil nehmen.
Trails zum Beispiel: Val Gotres oder übern Rit nach Heiligkreuzkofel und von da 1200hm supertrail nach St.Kassian oder Auffahr zum Kreuzkofeljoch über Val Födjera und Trailabfahrt zum Pragser Wildsee


----------



## Deleted 133833 (15. April 2010)

danke das hört sich gut an 

würden 5 tage reichen für die touren

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexander Schm. (15. April 2010)

Wir waren 4 Tager in St. Vigil
Die Touren sind aber jede knapp über 2000 Hm gewesen, wird sich aber 
auch ein bischen anderes auch einteilen lassen


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. April 2010)

hallo

wie war es kannst du es mir empfehlen 
gruß kai


----------



## mäxx__ (27. April 2010)

Der ist auch klasse:




und weiter unten



Abfahrt von der Haslgruberhütte (Rabijoch)


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2010)

wo liegt das? ist ja schon schneefrei


----------



## tintinMUC (27. April 2010)

Rabbijoch (2467m) - die Bilder sind mit Sicherheit nicht vom letzten Wochenende ....


----------



## RedOrbiter (27. April 2010)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> Rabbijoch (2467m) - die Bilder sind mit Sicherheit nicht vom letzten Wochenende ....


Bildeigenschaften angucken...
exif und Dateinahmen gibt die Info AX2009

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducmo (27. April 2010)

von Gotschna kommend richtung Fideriser Heuberge


----------



## mäxx__ (27. April 2010)

Einen von vor 1,5 Wochen habe ich noch:
Eppaner Höhehtrail von Girlan kommend in Richtung St.Michael und dann bergauf.
Der Trail verläuft parallel zum Eppaner Höhenweg, ist ca. 2-3 km lang und muss genial bei trockenem Wetter sein.
Bei uns war es leider nass und mitunter extrem rutschig.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (28. April 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> Einen von vor 1,5 Wochen habe ich noch:
> Eppaner Höhehtrail von Girlan kommend in Richtung St.Michael und dann bergauf.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## karstb (28. April 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> Abfahrt von der Haslgruberhütte (Rabijoch)


Ich habe so oft gelesen, dass der Trail vom Rabbijoch ein Traumtrail sein soll. Als ich da war, fragte ich mich, ob ich den falschen Weg gefahren bin. Jedenfalls einer der am wenigsten spektakulären Trails auf der Tour. Aber so verschieden können die Geschmäcker sein.
Mal was Anderes:




PS: Sorry für Offtopic. Ist kein SINGLEtrack. Vielleicht Triple~?


----------



## pkuonen (28. April 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Gruss

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## JuergenM. (28. April 2010)

Wie könnt ihr euch nur immer die Namen merken!!? Mein Hirn setzt da irgendwie aus, bin schon froh wenn ich die ein oder andere Hütte noch vom Namen kenne


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2010)

schön Sandsteinfelsenrocken in Moab  goil da will ich auch mal wieder hin


----------



## joku68 (1. Mai 2010)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> kurze frage wo ist Girlan und St.Michael


In Südtirol, zwischen Bozen und dem Kalterer See. Vgl. GoogleMaps.


----------



## christi0012 (1. Mai 2010)

pkuonen schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Pkuonen,

du hast warscheinlich auf die Frage gewartet. Wo ist das?
Waren die Farben wie auf dem letzten Bild wirklich so krass oder hat da eine Bildbearbeitung etwas nachgeholfen?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## [email protected] (1. Mai 2010)

Das müssten/könnten die Chilcotins in British Columbia sein, seh dir mal den Film "The Collective" (erster Teil, nicht Roam und nicht Seasons) an - da sieht es wirklich so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. Mai 2010)

Clevere Menschen hätten einfach Tyax Air gegurgelt.


----------



## old_chris (10. Mai 2010)

hallo gemeinde
bin in 3 wochen wieder mal in latsch
ein paar fragen:wer kennt den vinschgau zug-trail? nordseite oder südseite? wie schwer ist er technisch zu fahren? ist er überhaupt erlaubt wegen den wanderern?
bin dankbar für alle tipps von geilen, langen, flowigen trails in der umgebung von latsch.

vielen dank euch


----------



## klmp77 (15. Mai 2010)

ahoj,
wir sind letzten september von mals aus den nördlichen trail bis eyrs gefahren. ist natürlich nicht durchgehend singletrack aber viele schöne sachen dabei (guckstu meine fotos). in eyrs haben wir aufgehört, weil nachher zu viele bäume querlagen und kein flow mehr aufkam.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe ihn gefunden  zumindest war es ein g***er Trail 

ein Trail von 1 - 4

1. 2. 3. 4.


----------



## Büscherammler (1. Juni 2010)

Ok, ich glaube jetzt hast du deine Videos in jedem 2. Thread auf mtb-news gepostet


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2010)

sorry  muss wohl das Glückshormon gewesen sein  

Hoffe die Mod´s verzeihen es


----------



## trautbrg (3. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe ihn gefunden  zumindest war es ein g***er Trail
> 
> ein Trail von 1 - 4



Magst sagen, wo dieser Weg ist und wie man hinkommt und wieder
wegkommt?

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2010)

Ist der GR 90 in Süd Frankreich  (Massif de Maures) und zwar vom Sommet de la Maure runter bis zur N98 (IGN Karten 3445 OT und 3446 ET)


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. Juni 2010)

christi0012 schrieb:


> Hi Pkuonen,du hast warscheinlich auf die Frage gewartet. Wo ist das?Waren die Farben wie auf dem letzten Bild wirklich so krass oder hat da eine Bildbearbeitung etwas nachgeholfen?


http://www.tyaxair.com/Photos_and_Videos/Videos/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailblizz (6. Juni 2010)

... und hier wird diskutiert, ob man mit dem Auto zum Biken fahren darf... Hauptsache wir haben unseren Fun, auch wenn die Welt dabei vor die Hunde geht


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2010)

Dann darf auch keiner mehr mitm Bike nach Malle, auf die Kanaren oder noch weiter fliegen...


----------



## black soul (6. Juni 2010)

Trailblizz schrieb:


> ... und hier wird diskutiert, ob man mit dem Auto zum Biken fahren darf... Hauptsache wir haben unseren Fun, auch wenn die Welt dabei vor die Hunde geht



macht bestimmt laune 25km anfahrt und 40km tour, danach 25 km heim.
schwachsinnige aussage


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. Juni 2010)

Trailblizz schrieb:


> ... und hier wird diskutiert, ob man mit dem Auto zum Biken fahren darf... Hauptsache wir haben unseren Fun, auch wenn die Welt dabei vor die Hunde geht


Wenn wir nicht fliegen, geht auch alles vor die Hunde. Jobs gehen verloren. Ach, wie man es macht, macht man es falsch.

PS: Ich fahr 99% alle Touren so oder vor meiner Haustür los.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (7. Juni 2010)

guten morgen

wir sind 2 männer trail suchend 2 frauen baden und entspannend und 2  kinder

wir wollten 1 woche urlaub machen entweder elba -torbole-sardienien

nun wollte ich mal fragen kann mir jemand tipps geben 

wo man günstig übernachten kann möglich in strand nähe für kinder

wo die schönsten trails sind

und wie die anreise ist

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Juni 2010)

du bist im falschen Thread !

tschüss kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (9. Juni 2010)

Ich bin jetzt kein Trailspezialist, aber mein alter Hometrail, die *Oat Hill Road*, ist schon sehr schön anzusehen, wie ich finde.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar-4i0t7I0I"]YouTube- California - Calistoga - Oat Hill Road - Great Basin Bicycles - Singletrack - Downhill - POV[/nomedia]

Infos zum Track: http://www.petefagerlin.com/oathill.htm
8km hoch, 8km runter, 700hm.

Leider ist es brutal heiss. Die reflektierenden Steine tun ihr übriges. Bin den Trail manchmal früh morgens vor der Schule gefahren. 


Etwas underrated, aber sowohl im Winter als auch im Sommer ein echtes Schmankerl ist der Cassonsgrat in Flims. Oben leicht freeridelastig aber durchaus mit Flow, unten eher Northshore. Macht huere Spaß! Vorsicht, das (Werbe)video ist leicht prollig. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t08psseyl-Q"]YouTube- Flims Sunset Ride[/nomedia]
13km runter, etwa 1600hm.


----------



## pkuonen (9. Juni 2010)

christi0012 schrieb:


> Hi Pkuonen,
> 
> du hast warscheinlich auf die Frage gewartet. Wo ist das?
> Waren die Farben wie auf dem letzten Bild wirklich so krass oder hat da eine Bildbearbeitung etwas nachgeholfen?
> ...



Hallo Christian!

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, war letzte Zeit sehr viel mit MTB Touren beschäftigt.

Zu deiner Frage, nein die Fotos wurden nicht bearbeitet.
Der Ort in Canada wurde ja schon erwähnt. 
Das Erlebnis mit dem Wasserflugzeug war überwältigend aber um den Trail der nach unten führt wird ein riesen Hype gemacht.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es in den Alpen wesentlich bessere Trails gibt.
Zumindest bei uns im Wallis finde ich die Trails besser.

Gruss Patrick

Trails im Wallis






[/URL][/IMG]

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## powderJO (11. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist der GR 90 in Süd Frankreich  (Massif de Maures) und zwar vom Sommet de la Maure runter bis zur N98 (IGN Karten 3445 OT und 3446 ET)



das ist der, der am chatreuse de la verne vorbeiführt? gerade keine karte der gegen zur hand leider. was seid ihr sonst noch gefahren in der gegend? bin selbst öfters da und daher sehr interessiert


----------



## thorsten73 (11. Juni 2010)

vom pfunderer joch runter ist sehr sehr schön.


----------



## Wimbo (17. Juni 2010)

Der schönste Singletrail, den ich je gefahren bin, steht bei mir im Wald und ist ca. 200m lang.

Bin leider noch nirgend wo anders hingekommen^^


----------



## Fubbes (17. Juni 2010)

Wie häufig haben wir das Pfunderer Joch eigtl. schon in diesem Thread?


----------



## thorsten73 (17. Juni 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wie häufig haben wir das Pfunderer Joch eigtl. schon in diesem Thread?



kann halt nicht den ganzen thread durchwühlen bevor ich was poste, ist eigentlich keine meinung von dir notwendig.


----------



## el saltamontes (17. Juni 2010)

den fand ich ganz gut


----------



## sub-xero (18. Juni 2010)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> den fand ich ganz gut



Wenn Du uns jetzt noch verrätst wo das war, können wir mit den tollen Bildern auch was anfangen.


----------



## tommyboy (21. Juni 2010)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Wenn Du uns jetzt noch verrätst wo das war, können wir mit den tollen Bildern auch was anfangen.



Ist doch klar, das ist bei Wien 

Würd mich aber auch interessieren.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (21. Juni 2010)

Südafrika!

Mehr dazu hier oder hier


----------



## tiroler1973 (7. Juli 2010)

Auch ganz nett: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/319/1/lang,germani/

25 Minuten runter schwitzen.


----------



## Chregu (14. Juli 2010)

So meine Lieben! Jetzt habe ich den ganzen Thread durch gelesen und festgestellt, dass mein Lieblingstrail hier noch fehlt. Deshalb poste ich Euch nun den Saflischpass oberhalb Brig im Kanton Wallis in der Schweiz. Eine Möglichkeit den Aufstieg zu starten ist in Fiesch auf 1050m. Dann durchs Binntal und Saflischtal alles fahrbar auf Asphalt und Schotter bis Brunegge auf 2336m. Bis zur Passhöhe auf 2563 Trailauffahrt, ist aber zu 80% fahrbar und bereits sehr schön. Die Abfahrt ist dann der Knaller. Von den 1'900 Hm Downhill bis Brig vernichtet man 1'600 auf Singletrails. Viel Flow und nur vereinzelt knifflige Stellen.






Die letzten rund 200 Hm Aufstieg auf herrlichem Singletrail, fast alles fahrbar.





Die Abfahrt dann mit viel Flow.





Nach dem Fleschbode nimmt die Vegetation wieder etwas zu.





Vor Rosswald wartet ein toller Suonentrail





Und als Abschluss lässt man es auf dem 36er Weg bis kurz Brig nochmals krachen.

Einen ausführlichen Tourenbericht über diese Route findet Ihr auf meinem Bikeblog unter: http://chregu.veloblog.ch/post/94/1417

Gruss aus der Schweiz, Chregu


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2010)

sieht wirklich gut aus! hoffentlich bleibt der weg so, jetzt, wo es alle kennen...


----------



## RedOrbiter (14. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> sieht wirklich gut aus! hoffentlich bleibt der weg so, jetzt, wo es alle kennen...


Keine Angst dazu ist der lange Anstieg viel zu anstrengend...
Die Fraktion der nurDownhiller mit schwerem Gerät bleiben hier aussen vor...
cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Alperer (14. Juli 2010)

Chregu schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt dann mit viel Flow.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss aus der Schweiz, Chregu



Wie für mich gemacht. 

Gruß
Alperer


----------



## Dusty10 (15. Juli 2010)

Gibt es auch schöne Abfahrten in Bayern?
Jetzt nicht mit 2000 Höhenmetern, schon klar...

Grüsse, Thomas


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Juli 2010)

Dusty10 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch schöne Abfahrten in Bayern?
> Jetzt nicht mit 2000 Höhenmetern, schon klar...
> 
> Grüsse, Thomas


Ja, gibt es.


----------



## GerhardO (16. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es.





@chregu: Du hast dort einen seeehr schönen Trail! 

Im übrigen wird der "schönste Singletrail" immer subjektiv bleiben:

Wenn Du dann später abends lächelnd im Bettchen liegst - und in Gedanken nochmal die Wellen und Kurven absurfst, dabei die Gerüche des Berges wieder in die Nase steigen und die Bilder im Kopf nicht enden wollen - dann warst bestimmt auf einem schönen Singletrail unterwegs! Egal ob CC, FR, DH, ...  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panino (19. Juli 2010)

Hätte hier auch mal was beizutragen....schön flowig, max.S1, dafür nicht enden wollend, eine Abfahrt von ca. 2.400 runter auf 1100m.
Von der Rochrast nach Winnebach(Sextener Dolomiten)


----------



## dre (19. Juli 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> Der ist auch klasse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... bin ich vor einer Woche auch runter. Da kann man es richtig schön laufen lassen.


----------



## outfaced (19. Juli 2010)

begint so ... 





und das schönste Teil sieht so aus










alles fahrbar  ... einfach der Hammer


----------



## tintinMUC (20. Juli 2010)

outfaced schrieb:


> begint so ...
> 
> und das schönste Teil sieht so aus
> 
> alles fahrbar  ... einfach der Hammer


immer diese Geheimniskraemer ... ok: wir fragen einfach nicht, wo das ist...


----------



## outfaced (20. Juli 2010)

kennt ja auch sowieso keiner, wo *Rila*gebirge in Bulgarien ist


----------



## thomask (20. Juli 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... bin ich vor einer Woche auch runter. Da kann man es richtig schön laufen lassen.



und ich musste ihn letztes jahr laufen. dichter neben und meine freundin mit Höhenangst ist dabei fast krepiert )-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (21. Juli 2010)

thomask schrieb:


> und ich musste ihn letztes jahr laufen. dichter neben und meine freundin mit Höhenangst ist dabei fast krepiert )-;



... das ist aber Mist.

Höhenangst und Mountainbiken in den Alpen ist aber auch eine Kombination die Abwechslung auf den Touren verspricht, oder?


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Juli 2010)

dre schrieb:


> Höhenangst und Mountainbiken in den Alpen ist aber auch eine Kombination die Abwechslung auf den Touren verspricht, oder?


Servus!
Da ich selber Höhenangst habe: Nein. MTB und Höhenangst sind zwei Dinge die sich selten paaren. Schlimmer wärs bei Bergsteigen und Höhenangst.


----------



## lens83 (21. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Da ich selber Höhenangst habe: Nein. MTB und Höhenangst sind zwei Dinge die sich selten paaren. Schlimmer wärs bei Bergsteigen und Höhenangst.



würde ich so nicht unbedingt sagen. es gibt leute, welchen bereits beim blick aus dem dritten stock schwarz vor augen wird. bergsteigen mit höhenangst ist dann natürlich erst recht sinnlos.


----------



## Joachim1980 (22. Juli 2010)

Wer wissen möchte, wo speziell etwas ist. Einfach denjenigen mit einer PN kontaktieren. Zu 75% wisst ihr dann, wo es ist. Also nur nicht so scheu sein .


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juli 2010)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Wer wissen möchte, wo speziell etwas ist. Einfach denjenigen mit einer PN kontaktieren. Zu 75% wisst ihr dann, wo es ist. Also nur nicht so scheu sein .


... 99,9% der Plätze werden von 99,99999999% der Biker hier im Forum nie befahren werden.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... 99,9% der Plätze werden von 99,99999999% der Biker hier im Forum nie befahren werden.



Genau, sonst wären´s auch nicht mehr die schönsten Singletrails...


----------



## steinbockrider7 (24. Juli 2010)

Zurück zu den Trails: Schweiz - Graubünden:

Vom Weissfluhjoch bei Davos runter zum Strelapass, weiter zur Latschüelfurgga und über den Tritt (Steile Treppe in Felswand) zur Alp Medregen. Von dort über Tschuggen zum Stausee Arosa runter oder alternativ von der Alp Medregen nach Langwies runter. Mehr Infos auf dem Link:

http://www.mountainbiker.ch/touren/CH/GR/davos-arosa-lenzerheide-freeridetour/ZD0yOTU.html

Es grüsst der Steinbockrider
www.mountainbiker.ch


----------



## dubbel (24. Juli 2010)

zwei fotos aus dem bike sonderheft sommer 2010 ("bike alpen guide"), 
"trails ohne grenzen" - livigno, bilder von marco toniolo

einmal doppelseite 70/71: 




und einmal seite 74: 




wer weiss, wo genau in bzw. um livigno die beiden spots sind?


----------



## steinbockrider7 (10. August 2010)

Ein neuer Favorit in Graubünden: Alvaneu - Furcletta (2578 m) - Arosa.

Es  grüsst der Steinbockrider
www.mountainbiker.ch


----------



## ragetty (11. August 2010)

outfaced schrieb:


> kennt ja auch sowieso keiner, wo *Rila*gebirge in Bulgarien ist



das gebirge kenne ich gut - war nämlich 1995 dort zum wandern, auch im pirin gebirge.

ich habe mich neulich gefragt, wie es jetzt dort zum biken wäre - wenn ich die trails noch richtig im kopf habe, sicher sehr spaßig ... 

ragetty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karl6400 (11. August 2010)

steinbockrider7 schrieb:


> Ein neuer Favorit in Graubünden: Alvaneu - Furcletta (2578 m) - Arosa.



Ja, das ist ein Hammer Trail!  Ich fahre ihn jeweils von Arosa aus, ausser gegen Ende fast alles fahrbar.


----------



## steinbockrider7 (11. August 2010)

karl6400 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein Hammer Trail!  Ich fahre ihn jeweils von Arosa aus, ausser gegen Ende fast alles fahrbar.



Und dann fährst Du von der Furcletta wieder zurück nach Arosa oder runter auf die andere Seite nach Alvaneu?

Es grüsst der Steinbockrider
www.mountainbiker.ch


----------



## Willy4 (13. August 2010)

ich bin von Arosa hoch zur Furcletta, runter Richtung Alvaneu, dann hoch in die Lenzerheide mit der Rothornbahn hoch zum Rothorn und von da runter nach Arosa.
War echt spitze!


----------



## SchrottRox (14. August 2010)

So, nach den vielen schönen, mehr oder weniger schnurgeraden Singletrails, wal wieder einer MEINER Lieblingstrails:







Das ist der Sentiero 153 und er befindet sich am  Monte Grappa. Gut 800 hm geht es in vielen Kehren und einigen Tunnels hinab.  Die GPS-Datei dazu kann sich HIER heruntergeladen werden.

Wer mehr von dem Weglein sehen möchte, kann auch mal da draufgehen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbGZPev5QNU"]YouTube- Monte Grappa - Sentiero  153[/nomedia]


Die Zufahrt zu dem Sentiero 153 ist auch schon eine Freude für sich. Darum sei auch dieser erwähnt und auf einem kleinen Filmchen festgehalten: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW4-udiHNS4"]YouTube- Monte Grappa - Sentiero 152[/nomedia]


----------



## Sportec (14. August 2010)

steinbockrider7 schrieb:


> Und dann fährst Du von der Furcletta wieder zurück nach Arosa oder runter auf die andere Seite nach Alvaneu?
> 
> Es grüsst der Steinbockrider
> www.mountainbiker.ch



Ich war auch letztes Jahr in Arosa und dieser Trail darf natürlich nicht fehlen:



















Mein absoluter Favorit

Gruss Sportec


----------



## SchrottRox (14. August 2010)

Arosa steht auch noch auf meiner to-do-liste


----------



## karl6400 (16. August 2010)

@steinbockrider7: Fahre wieder nach Arosa runter. So ein flowiges Erlebnis kann ich nicht auslassen!


----------



## Deleted 124581 (16. August 2010)

DH Trail im Gsieser Tal ( S-Tirol ,Pustertal-Antholzertal-Gsies) Ab Talschlusshütte Weg 47/48 auf Schotter zur Stumpfalm/Uwaldalm hochzirkeln,180 Grad umkehren und verblockte,handtuchschmalen Trail bei 25-30% runter,ca 500Hm,bis St.Magtalena.
Auch für Nonchecker gut fahrbar!!


----------



## steinbockrider7 (16. August 2010)

und wo ist der trail auf dem obersten bild? auch in arosa?




Sportec schrieb:


> Ich war auch letztes Jahr in Arosa und dieser Trail darf natürlich nicht fehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mipo6 (17. August 2010)

Hier der Wildkogel Trail in Pinzgau (Österreich)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/14193468"]Wildkogel - Mountainbike Freeride on Vimeo[/ame]

Hab mal ein wenig mit Helmmountings gespielt ....


----------



## Sportec (17. August 2010)

steinbockrider7 schrieb:


> und wo ist der trail auf dem obersten bild? auch in arosa?



Ja auch dort. (Im Hintergrund ist Arosa zu sehen)

Gruss Sportec


----------



## gloshabigur (19. August 2010)

Tach Gemeinde,
ein Highlight unserer diesjährigen Alpen-Tour "The Swiss Cross": Der Höhenweg an der Hangkante oberhalb des Aletsch-Gletschers. 
(Nicht zu spät dran sein, sonst ist der Weg voller Wanderer. Erste Seilbahn geht um 09:00 Uhr und damit beginnt der Ansturm.)

LG,
Mike


----------



## gloshabigur (19. August 2010)

... und noch einer auf der Strecke der Tour "The Swiss Cross" (von Davos nach Zermatt): "Tour Monte Rosa" zwischen Täsch und Zermatt. Höhen-Wanderweg an der Hangkante mit Matterhorn- und Monte Rosa-Panorama:


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. August 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Arosa steht auch noch auf meiner to-do-liste




hallo wie lange fährt man zum monte grappa

gruß kai


----------



## mipo6 (28. August 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/14498744"]The Skull Downhill - Lago di Garda MTB on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mipo6 (26. September 2010)

Moin !

3 Tage MTB Donwhill in Saalbach Hinterglemm mit Adidas !

X-Line - Hacklberg Trail - Huber Trail !

Viel Spaß :

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/15274653"]Saalbach Hinterglemm MTB Freeride - Hacklberg & Huaba Trail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bymike (26. September 2010)

mipo6 schrieb:


> The Skull Downhill - Lago di Garda MTB on Vimeo



An der Stelle hat sich mein Kumpel an Pfingsten auch den Daumen kaputt gemacht  Entweder links, mitte oder rechts, zwei davon machen dann aua


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2010)

liegt meist in der Sonne


----------



## morei (27. September 2010)

mipo6 schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> 3 Tage MTB Donwhill in Saalbach Hinterglemm mit Adidas !
> 
> ...




Super Video, danke !


----------



## 2421280 (5. Oktober 2010)

war heuer Ende September in Sexten am Stonemantrail. www.stoneman.it. Besonders die 10km lange Demutpassage ist sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## ingoshome (5. Oktober 2010)

sieht etwas ausgesetzt aus!? überrascht mich dass das offizielle MB-Route ist ...

... Wieviele Skelette und verrostete bikes liegen da unten?


----------



## dede (6. Oktober 2010)

Absoluter Traumtrail v.a. mit der Verlängerung über den Monte Spina macht das 15 Km Trail am Stück in genialster Landschaft - kostet allerdings richtig Körner....


----------



## amerryl (12. Oktober 2010)

2421280 schrieb:


> war heuer Ende September in Sexten am Stonemantrail. www.stoneman.it. Besonders die 10km lange Demutpassage ist sehr empfehlenswert.Anhang anzeigen 196378



Sieht klasse aus 
Lohnt sich der komplette Stonemantrail?


----------



## dede (12. Oktober 2010)

landschaftlich ein Traum (auch der Rest der Strecke), würde evtl. ein wenig "abkürzen" in dem man in Innichen startet und übers San Silvester kircherl zum Markinkele rauffährt. Statt des Uphills von AUT aus kommt man auch recht gut über den Helm zur Silianer Hütte. Wer's noch etwas härter mag, der fährt oberhalb von Casamazzagno nicht nach Padola runter sondern gleich wieder scharf rechts und stets leicht bergan (wird bald zu nem Trail) parallel zum Spinatrail zurück bis oberhalb der Malga Coltrondo. Von dort den (in wenigen Karten eingezeichneten) Militärweg rüber zur Nemesalm (über den ehem. Grenzbach und am Ex-Fort vorbei) und von dort runter zum Kreuzbergpaß.
Weitere Variante ist noch eine zusätzliche Auffahrt hoch zum Arzalpenkopf mit seinen Stellungen (die MIlitärpiste endet direkt in der verbunkerten Felswand). Zurück zur Forcella Biscia und dann den "Schuß" runter zum Kreuzbergpaß (etwa 5-10 Min schieben für die meisten weil übler Trail).....


----------



## Tobsn (29. Oktober 2010)

Möchte Euch den Trail von Portillon de Benasque runter zum Hospice de France vorstellen.
Der Trail verbindet Benasque in Spanien mit Bagneres de Luchon in Frankreich.
Ja, wir sind in den Pyrenäen. 

Früher war es wohl ein wichtiger Handelsweg von Benasque nach Bagneres de Luchon und umgekehrt.
Zumindest hingen in unserem Hotel alte Zeichnungen auf denen die Bauern ihr Vieh mit Waren über den Pass trieben.
Früher ne Plackerei, heute ne Traumabfahrt mit gemäßigtem Gefälle und unzähligen Kehren.
Ihr müsst Euch den Track (im Anhang) mal auf Google Earth anschauen und versuchen die Kehren zu zählen, der Hammer.






Den Einstieg schieben wir erst einmal.
Zu rutschig und zu gefährlich falls jemand von unten hoch kommt.





Doch schon nach wenigen Metern macht das Tal auf und der Spaß beginnt.











Bis zum Lac Boums du Port führt der Trail über loses Geröll, der aber super hergerichtet ist.













Am Lac Boums entlang geht es zum Refuge de Venasque.
Die Wirtsleute haben uns wohl schon kommen sehen und stehen gleich mit Kamera bereit.
Kommen wohl nicht so oft Biker vorbei?
Obwohl die Abfahrt sich zum Biken perfekt eignet, ist sie nur sinnvoll im Rahmen einer Mehrtagestour Frankreich  Spanien  Frankreich zu erreichen.









Nach dem Refugio geht die Gaudi aber erst richtig los. A Traum.








Schaut Euch mal die Kehren an. Jockel war nicht zu bremsen.




Hier noch mal die Kehren des untern Teil ohne Fahrer


Den ganzen Bericht zu unserem Pyrenäen X inklusive dieser Abfahrt könnt ihr hier nachlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (1. November 2010)

müsste ich einen persönlichen lieblingstrail bestimmen, er läge in der böhmischen schweiz:


----------



## Herr Styler (7. Dezember 2010)

Mein favourite:
Von der Maurerscharte ins Ridnauntal nach der Trans Tirol Route.
knappe 1300 Hm
Panorama wie aus Herr der Ringe, Flow bis zum abwinken und Technische Stellen, dass einem das Herz stehen bleibt!
Ein Juwel!


----------



## dede (8. Dezember 2010)

Von der Maurerscharte ins Ridnauntal 


Aber wie hinauf???


----------



## powderJO (8. Dezember 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Aber wie hinauf???





ich kenne nur den weg wie hier von carsten beschrieben:

http://www.trackspace.de/index.php?option=com_trackspace&task=11&track_id=12335


----------



## dede (8. Dezember 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich kenne nur den weg wie hier von carsten beschrieben:
> 
> Schade, hatte schon gehofft es gäbe mittlerweile einen vernünftigen Zugang... :-(


----------



## powderJO (8. Dezember 2010)

das bisschen tragen und schieben ...


----------



## dede (8. Dezember 2010)

wer's mag.... (ich würde ja auch niemals das Eisjöchel von Ost nach West machen, aber dazu gibt's auch andere Ideen...)


----------



## lens83 (10. Dezember 2010)

1.000hm klingt viel, aber wenn man in einer gemütlichen gruppe ist, sind die 2h doch bald vorbei. und außerdem: für wanderer ist es der sport an sich!


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Dezember 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Wenn du die 45 Kilometer Singletrail rund um Dahn meinst, dann bin ich das schon gefahren.
> Das ist wirklich eine unglaubliche Runde, sicherlich das geilste, was ich im deutschen nicht-alpinen Raum bisher gefahren bin.
> 45 Kilometer Trail und ALLES fahrbar. Zwischen Felsen, Wäldern und alten Ritterburgen.
> Ich war damals (ok, es war eigentlich erst letztes Jahr) mit einem Starrbike unterwegs. Danach haben mir meine Arme geschmerzt, das war nicht mehr normal.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Dezember 2010)

mtbiker1978 schrieb:


> yep, auf der wandertour im letzten sommer hätte ich mich in den hintern beißen können, weil ich das bike nicht zur hand hatte... wie bist du auf den schlern hochgefahren? tierser alpl? touristensteig ?
> 
> ansonsten:
> 
> ...



hallo
wohne in rottweil und würde mal gerne ein wochenende nach freiburg

hast du 2 tipps die ich unbedingt als trail süchtiger fahren muss

gruss kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Dezember 2010)

ridefree schrieb:


> Wie zuvor erwähnt:
> der Schwarzwald ist fast nicht zu toppen:
> hier gibt es zig 10km-Singletrails!
> Warn voriges Jahr dort auf bike-Urlaub,
> ...




hallo könntest du ein paar details zu abfahrt nennen

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Dezember 2010)

dave schrieb:


> Das einzige was stört ist die Asphaltauffahrt rauf nach Vesio. Aber für die Tour dürfte sich das schon lohnen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hallo
kurze frage wie ist nun dir fahrrichtung

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Dezember 2010)

robby schrieb:


> Hi marco,
> 
> hab mich mal ein paar Stunden intensiv mit dem Thread beschäftigt (siehe Uhrzeit...*gähn*) und eine Liste zur Übersicht erstellt:
> 
> ...




hallo kann den link mit der liste leider nicht öffnen kannst du ihn bitte nochmal reinstellen danke
gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Dezember 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Hi Matou,
> 
> gut, dass Du die Alb hier mal ins Gespräch bringst. Ich bin da auch öfter unterwegs, hauptsächlich in der Gegend um Bad Urach, und immer auf der Suche nach a) Trailtipps und b) Mitfahrern.
> 
> ...




hallo wenn du die alb suchst links und rechts vom donautal radfweg sind schöne trails bin mit meinem freund immer da

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Dezember 2010)

trail-charly schrieb:


> warum in die Ferne schweifen?!
> 
> Auch in Deutschland gibt es tolle Singletrails.
> 
> ...




kannst du mir hier zu noch eine paar infos geben danke

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Dezember 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Augen auf!
> 
> Nach meinem Umzug an den Rand vom schönen Schwarzwald, hier meine ersten (dokumentierten) Trailsucherfolge...
> 
> ...



wo ist das 

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Dezember 2010)

matou schrieb:


> ...es ist Forbach im Schwarzwald...




hallo forbach ist nicht weit von mir komme aus horb

gibts da noch mehr so sachen was wäre eine tolle tages tour mit vielen trails


----------



## gandi85 (27. Februar 2011)

eines meiner highlights


----------



## gandi85 (27. Februar 2011)

hier dann das ganze nochmal vom Gipfel aus...
Cima Carega, weltstark...


----------



## Alperer (27. Februar 2011)

gandi85 schrieb:


> hier dann das ganze nochmal vom Gipfel aus...
> Cima Carega, weltstark...



Bist du vom Süden her hochgefahren?

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## gandi85 (27. Februar 2011)

"gefahren" ja, dank Achim Zahn.
landschaftlich aber trotzdem weltstark...


----------



## Kermit77 (16. März 2011)

Hallo & Greetings, i am new to germany living in ostfildern looking for training buddies/routes/events/marathons etc im currently driving cyclocross.


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2011)

Hi Kermit, try to find some buddies in the local area part forum
I think it´s a nice area to have fun out in the woods


----------



## kurt82 (24. März 2011)

wow, tolle bilder und echt klasse berichte, danke dafür! werd auch demnächst mal einen umfangreicheren bericht einstellen. 

gruß kurt


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. März 2011)

schöne liste die würde ich gerne mal abarbeiten

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermi68 (23. April 2011)

35 Km lange Singeltrails mit grandiosen Ausblicken auf den Tennessee River. Teils sandige,teils steinige Passagen mit vielen up and downs.


----------



## Hermi68 (23. April 2011)

35 Km lange Singeltrails mit grandiosen Ausblicken auf den Tennessee River. Teils sandige,teils steinige Passagen mit vielen up and downs.Anhang anzeigen 208157

Anhang anzeigen 208158

Anhang anzeigen 208159

Anhang anzeigen 208160


----------



## gavia64 (28. April 2011)

martn schrieb:


> müsste ich einen persönlichen lieblingstrail bestimmen, er läge in der böhmischen schweiz:


----------



## gavia64 (28. April 2011)

sehr schones foto!!!!


----------



## gavia64 (28. April 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> So, nach den vielen schönen, mehr oder weniger schnurgeraden Singletrails, wal wieder einer MEINER Lieblingstrails:
> Auch einer meiner Lieblingstrails!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gavia64 (28. April 2011)

Auch einer meiner Lieblingstrails,ciao.


----------



## Gehhilfe (28. April 2011)

kann man das Teil auch hinauf fahren??


----------



## gandi85 (28. April 2011)

nicht alles was der Mensch kann sollte er auch tun hehe


----------



## rzOne20 (3. Mai 2011)

jaja, das valle di san liberale.... habs mir vor 3 wochen angesehen, ein traum.
hier das video dazu: Monte Grappa Singletrail Valle di san Liberale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho_dmr (3. Mai 2011)

sollte man den sentiero 153 (und ähnliche) eigtl. noch mit ht runterfahren, oder sind wir da wieder beim können und sollen?  (ich bin nordlicht, überlege aber ab und zu in den nächsten jahren mal 'gen süden zu fahren und solche trails auch zu fahren, daher die frage)


----------



## gandi85 (3. Mai 2011)

bevor hier wieder die übliche diskussion losgeht sag ich als bekennender fullie fahrer dazu nur eins, du kommst überall mit dem hardtail runter am gardasee, dauert nur länger und die frage ist obs spaß macht...aber prinzipiell kann man alles mit dem hardtail fahren...
die ganz krassen trails kann der durchschnittsfahrer auch mit dem fully nicht fahren


----------



## dede (4. Mai 2011)

Also ganz speziell der 153er würde ich sagen ist mit Hardtail kein Problem, da du ohnehin weite Passagen nicht schnell fahren wirst weil das Ding (zumindest im oberen Teil) doch einigermaßen ausgesetzt ist und der/dein Fokus deswegen auf der Linie statt auf Geschwindigkeit liegen sollte....


----------



## chrisle (7. Mai 2011)

Hermi68 schrieb:


> 35 Km lange Singeltrails mit grandiosen Ausblicken auf den Tennessee River. Teils sandige,teils steinige Passagen mit vielen up and downs.Anhang anzeigen 208157
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 208158
> 
> ...



Toll, mal Exotik der anderen Art. Vorsicht vor den Alligatoren in der Ebene


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2011)

mal was Neues aus Deutschland: 

der 8 Km lange Flowtrail in Stromberg (Soonwald) mit kleinen baulichen Veränderungen in der 2,5 Km langen flowigen Abfahrt. Anlieger, Baumstümpfe zu Kickern geformt, Bodenwellen genutzt usw. Insgesamt ist der Rundtrail möglichst naturbelassen. 
Durchsurfen und Spaß haben. Hier sieht man genau so viele Tourenbiker wie Freerider, die mit einem breiten Grinsen unten am Trailende aus dem Wald "ausgespuckt" werden. Und das Ganze ist fast ohne zu bremsen möglich. 

Die Flachpassagen und Auffahrten sind zum Teil etwas kernig und anspruchsvoll. Aber das gehört dazu. 

Im Verlauf des Jahres kommen noch mehrere Trails dazu. Bis Ende 2012 soll ein ganzes Netz entstanden sein. 

Eröffnung am 14.05.
Mehr Info und Video auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## taucher_simon (26. Mai 2011)

gavia64 schrieb:


>



wunderschön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (7. Juni 2011)

Mein schönster Trail für dieses Jahr: Der Sent. 151 am Monte Grappa - geht auch in das Valle di San Liberale, quasi gegenüber des Sent. 153. War vor zwei Jahren nicht mehr befahrbar, wurde aber komplett wieder gerichtet und ist nun sogar einfacher zum Fahren als der 153er. O.k. ein paar hohe Wasserablaufrinnen in den Kehren bremsen den Flow...


----------



## anda (7. Juni 2011)

Geil!!!


----------



## black soul (9. Juni 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Mein schönster Trail für dieses Jahr: Der Sent. 151 am Monte Grappa - geht auch in das Valle di San Liberale, quasi gegenüber des Sent. 153. War vor zwei Jahren nicht mehr befahrbar, wurde aber komplett wieder gerichtet und ist nun sogar einfacher zum Fahren als der 153er. O.k. ein paar hohe Wasserablaufrinnen in den Kehren bremsen den Flow...



klasse video !! passende musik. super gemacht


----------



## molinifreeride (9. Juni 2011)

Die schonsten singletrails sind im Molini ! Wird immer besser. Entschuldigung, meiner Deutsch ist sehr schlecht.


----------



## quitedisturbing (17. Juni 2011)

oh mann....so viele tolle trails. Da bräuchte es schon 2 Leben um die alle mal fahren zu können


----------



## tofino73 (22. Juni 2011)

China rüstet auf:


























Happy trails


----------



## Fubbes (22. Juni 2011)

Was zum Henker .., das sieht ja nach einem neuen Caminito del Rey aus


----------



## tofino73 (22. Juni 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Was zum Henker .., das sieht ja nach einem neuen Caminito del Rey aus



Hier die Erklärung. Bin gespannt, wann über die Erstbefahrung durch Biker berichtet wird 

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Der-gefaehrlichste-Job-der-Welt-20455422


----------



## derwolf1509 (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
macht echt Lust auf Biken wenn man hier so die Einträge durchschaut. 

Ich bin auch schon einige der erwähnten Trail selbst gefahren. Noch nicht dabei waren die Pianuara Trails am Gardasee und folgender in Lermoos!
Vom Grubigstein Richtung Fernpass:
















Gruß


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2011)

...wie aktuell für mich da mal Bilder von zu sehen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (22. Juni 2011)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> macht echt Lust auf Biken wenn man hier so die Einträge durchschaut.
> 
> Ich bin auch schon einige der erwähnten Trail selbst gefahren. Noch nicht dabei waren die Pianuara Trails am Gardasee und folgender in Lermoos!
> ...



Den bin ich auch schon mal vor einigen Jahren gefahren. Hatte sehr viel spaß gemacht.


----------



## derwolf1509 (26. Juni 2011)

Und noch ein schöner Trail Rund um die Zugspitze (Hochtörle-Plansee):


----------



## Diga-Sports (5. Juli 2011)

Also gerade hier auf Teneriffa findet man göttliche Epic Trails. Mein XC favorit ist vom Sonnenobservatorium nach Vilaflor und von dort weiter über trails in den Süden zurück. Start auf 23oometer bis ans Meer mit ca. 500hm Gegenanstiegen und einer Tragepassage von 100hm.
Zum Downhill/Freeriden gefällt mir der Las Lajas trail mit anschleissender downhill Strecke bis nach valle san Lorenzo am Besten(Start auf 2000meter, kurze tragepassagen und gegenanstiege bis runter auf 500meter= Avalache-feeling pur). Wir haben die trails mit immer mehr Sprüngen und Northshores gespickt, dass wir dem Norden in nichts nachstehen.
Für mich die beste Insel zum Biken!!! Und ab Herbst gibts offizielle Biketrails im Anaga Gebirge!!!

Ride hard, think free!!!!


----------



## MC² (5. Juli 2011)

Ab und zu fehlt noch das Panorama!

Deshalb jetzt mein neuer Favorit mit Marmolada Blick und hier noch Flow, unterhalb Rif. Averau Richtung Falzarego:


----------



## Brockenhexer (6. Juli 2011)

MC² schrieb:


> Ab und zu fehlt noch das Panorama!
> 
> Deshalb jetzt mein neuer Favorit mit Marmolada Blick und hier noch Flow, unterhalb Rif. Averau Richtung Falzarego:


 

 Hammer


----------



## gandi85 (6. Juli 2011)

Alleine schon wegen dem Rad hehe...hab das gleiche...


----------



## Orso (7. Juli 2011)

Schönster Singletrail für mich war bisher im Fanes-Sennes Naturpark in Italien, genauer Südtirol. Das war wirklich ein Traum und wird bestimmt irgendwann noch einmal gemacht. Auch wirklich klasse war der eine in Oberschlesien, in Polen. Die Eltern von einem Freund von mir hatte erzählt, dass das wunderschön da sein soll (kann man auch in deren Blog nachlesen), aber überzeugt war ich erst, als ich von einem Kumpel genötigt da war. Dann aber auch voll und ganz.


----------



## derwolf1509 (10. Juli 2011)

Hier mein neuer Liebling...mit Panorama...
Abfahrt vom Forcellina di Montozo! Einfach genial!




Im unteren Teil mit Traumblick auf den Lago Pian Palù.


----------



## gewitterBiker (11. Juli 2011)

Oh ja, wunderschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (12. Juli 2011)

@gewitterBiker:

Seit ihr den Trail links oder rechts um den See gefahren?

Gruß


----------



## gewitterBiker (12. Juli 2011)

Wir sind rechts herum


----------



## derwolf1509 (12. Juli 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Wir sind rechts herum


Ok. Wir auch...


----------



## mumelter (12. Juli 2011)

Na dann muß ich auch mal ein paar "persöhnliche Zuckerlen" besteuern 




Val Maira




4er Steig von der Plose




654 Steig vom Grödner Joch Richtung Wolkenstein




Abfahrt vom Monte Bellino (Val Maira)




Meraner Höhenweg von der Stettiner Hütte Richtung Lazinser Alm




Aufstieg zum Kleinjöchl (Ahrntal)

Greets Markus


----------



## mqaglus1 (18. Juli 2011)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer Liebling...mit Panorama...
> Abfahrt vom Forcellina di Montozo! Einfach genial!
> 
> 
> ...










Jaja, der Montozzo ist schon klasse. 
Die Aussicht zwingt einen praktisch nach links/rechts Richtung Pian Palu zu schauen. 
Kurz nach der Kehre dann der eingesprungene Rittberger...
6,0 in der B-Note.


----------



## derwolf1509 (18. Juli 2011)

Klasse Bild...!! War das Zufall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mqaglus1 (19. Juli 2011)

...ist Teil einer schönen 3er-Serie und sollte eines der bekannten Montozzo-Pian-Palu-Poser-Bilder werden.

Hat ja dann auch super geklappt


----------



## chvomh (31. Juli 2011)

he,
kann mir vllt jemand paar trails in der umgebung innsbruck/jenbach/pertisau so 150km im umkreis verraten!? 
oder auch paar bei botzen/vipitino fahr ich wahrscheinlich auch nen tag runter
bin naechstes we 4 tage bei lenggries
eher runter als rauf, rauf kann ich zu hause auch fahrn
danke


----------



## Hofbiker (31. Juli 2011)

Servus,

Frag beim Tiroler1973 nach, der kennt sich in diesem Gebiet gut aus!


----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (4. August 2011)

Hier mal was aus dem fernen Spanien-Barcelona-Katalonien...
Unglaublich aber hier gibts gleich in Stadtnähe super schöne Trails mit Blick aufs Meer.


----------



## schwed1 (5. August 2011)

Servus,

ich möchte auch mal so geile Trails fahren, kann mich da mal jemand mitnehmen, oder zumindest eine genaue Beschreibeng durchgeben. Bin in 3 Wochen am Gardasee und Lermoos dürfte auch nicht zu weit weg sein.

Gruß schwed



derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> macht echt Lust auf Biken wenn man hier so die Einträge durchschaut.
> 
> Ich bin auch schon einige der erwähnten Trail selbst gefahren. Noch nicht dabei waren die Pianuara Trails am Gardasee und folgender in Lermoos!
> ...


----------



## keroson (5. August 2011)

Diga-Sports schrieb:


> Also gerade hier auf Teneriffa findet man göttliche Epic Trails. Mein XC favorit ist vom Sonnenobservatorium nach Vilaflor und von dort weiter über trails in den Süden zurück. Start auf 23oometer bis ans Meer mit ca. 500hm Gegenanstiegen und einer Tragepassage von 100hm.
> Zum Downhill/Freeriden gefällt mir der Las Lajas trail mit anschleissender downhill Strecke bis nach valle san Lorenzo am Besten(Start auf 2000meter, kurze tragepassagen und gegenanstiege bis runter auf 500meter= Avalache-feeling pur). Wir haben die trails mit immer mehr Sprüngen und Northshores gespickt, dass wir dem Norden in nichts nachstehen.
> Für mich die beste Insel zum Biken!!! Und ab Herbst gibts offizielle Biketrails im Anaga Gebirge!!!
> 
> Ride hard, think free!!!!



Kein Post ohne Bild!

Las Lajas sind wir vorletzte Woche runter, das neue Teilstück am Ende mit den Anlieger Drops und Tables ist ja echt megageil. Schönen Gruß an die Locals die da gebaut haben.













Ein bisschen besser find ich aber fast noch den Camino Candelaria in den Süden: 




Mit dem 348er nach El Portillo hoch, dann noch 300 hm bis zum Traileigang strampeln. In Arafo wieder mit dem Taxi bis auf die Passstraße hoch und dann in den Norden runter. 

Alternative zu Teneriffa, El Hierro: genau so schön, alle Trails legal, viel ruhier, nur die Anreise ist noch nicht so toll...


----------



## derwolf1509 (6. August 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich möchte auch mal so geile Trails fahren, kann mich da mal jemand mitnehmen, oder zumindest eine genaue Beschreibeng durchgeben. Bin in 3 Wochen am Gardasee und Lermoos dürfte auch nicht zu weit weg sein.
> 
> Gruß schwed



Schick mir ne PN mit deiner Email dann kann ich dir Daten und Infos geben! 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. August 2011)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Und noch ein schöner Trail Rund um die Zugspitze (*Hochtörle-Plansee*):



 runter nach Griesen?


----------



## derwolf1509 (8. August 2011)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> runter nach Griesen?



Ja, wobei ein Teil der Strecke nach Griesen nur bedingt bis nicht fahrbar ist. Zumindest mit meinen Skills nicht! ;-)


----------



## Dreh (9. August 2011)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Ja, wobei ein Teil der Strecke nach Griesen nur bedingt bis nicht fahrbar ist. Zumindest mit meinen Skills nicht! ;-)



gibt's da einen gps-track zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picmik (12. August 2011)

Gegenüber Cerro Torre, Nationalpark Los Glaciares, Argentinien. Biken leider streng verboten, ein Jammer. Für mich trotzdem der Trail, Verbot hin oder her.








Vor allem die Aussicht vor der "Abfahrt" lohnt sich


----------



## nidisticht (12. August 2011)

Ober Hammer Geil - wo sich manche so "rum treiben" .. und ich dölles ... Hut ab


----------



## axisofjustice (18. August 2011)

Montana 2006...schöne Zeit dort!


----------



## Yscla (25. August 2011)

Ischgl ist ein toller Ort zum Mountainbiken, die Landschaft ist beeindruckend und es gibt trails für alle Könnerstufen. Die längste Strecke ist die Samnaun Freeride und man überwindet über 3100 Höhenmeter: hier sind mehr Infos zu den verschiedenen Strecken: http://www.yscla.at/blog/singletrail-paznaun


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. August 2011)

Nettes Werbemail, aber was die Leute davon halten, kannst du hier lesen:

www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344341&page=4


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2011)

Wo ich gerade die tollen Bilder von Montozzo&Co sehe könnt ich meine davon auch noch posten  :

Borcchetta die Forcola:





Abfahrt Borcchetta di Forcola:





Anfahrt Montozzo:





Montozzo:





Abfahrt Lago Pian Palu:


----------



## Hofbiker (26. August 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Nettes Werbemail, aber was die Leute davon halten, kannst du hier lesen:
> 
> www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344341&page=4



Guten Morgen,

Auch so kann man für das Hotel und die Region schöne kostenlose Werbung machen.


----------



## ombre998 (2. September 2011)

superstef schrieb:


> JA - richtig: Gran Canaria und zwar vom Roque de Tauro nach Puerto Morgan.
> 
> Diesen Trail vom Pico de las Nieves sind wir auch gefahren - absoluter Hammer - Gran Canaria rockt...
> 
> ...




Moin Jungs und Mädels,

wollen im Dezember auch auf Gran Canaria Enduro fahren. Hättets ihr GPS-Daten per PN?

Evtl sind ja n paar Leute unten, dass ma zam wüstenschlendern??!!

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## ND1971 (3. September 2011)

Monte Legnoncino, Comer See, August 2011









...ein Traum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (3. September 2011)

dave schrieb:


> Danke, danke!  Aber ich werde die Fotos ohnehin noch online stellen. Es dauert nur ein wenig, weil ich an einer neuen Website bastel. Wenn sie fertig sein sollte, werd' ich Dir einfach 'ne Mail schicken.
> 
> hallo
> 
> ...


----------



## Solidcruiser (3. September 2011)

Össterreich-Kärnten-Nockberge-Falkertsee-Sonntagstal. Oben sehr steil aber kurz, dann sehr geil!


----------



## gloshabigur (14. September 2011)

Wie jedes Jahr ein neuer Vorschlag: Trail Abfahrt vom Grand Col du Ferret in Richtung Courmayeur.

Fotoalbum Route Mont Blanc 2011


----------



## Ulmi (19. September 2011)

ND1971 schrieb:


> Monte Legnoncino, Comer See, August 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch, da hättmer auch zusammen fahren können, war auch August Sept. am Lago di Como! Absolutes Traumtrails! Mir hat am besten der Trail von Pigra nach Tremezzo gefallen...das Schöne daran, der Trail endet direkt an der Uferstraße bei ner Eisdiele ;-)


----------



## ND1971 (19. September 2011)

So weit war unser wirkungskreis nicht von colico aus...sind ja mit dem radl runtergefahren. Aber eisdielen gibts zum glück auch im norden...


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. September 2011)

Ich will weg

Warum sitzt ich noch an meinem Schreibtisch

Tolle Bilder und Perspektiven Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (29. September 2011)

"Dann kommen wir um die Ecke und trauen unseren Augen kaum. Der Trail der Tails, das absolute Spitzkehrenwunder. Und in echt noch viel beeindruckender und unglaublicher als auf allen Fotos. Der Traum des Trailhunters, der heile Gral, das Eldorado oder kurz und knapp die Erfüllung!" kann man bei http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=1136 über diesen steig lesen ....

für uns grund genug, sich das ganze genauer anzuschauen ;-)


----------



## monkey10 (29. September 2011)

steiggeist schrieb:


> ...das absolute Spitzkehrenwunder



jessas... ist ja wirklich ein toller trail. vor allem wenn man so auf spitzkehren steht wie ich

ein paar fotos von meinen letzten touren:


----------



## morei (30. September 2011)

Traumhafte Bilder


----------



## Fubbes (30. September 2011)

Bisschen üben muss er noch. Das Hinterrad ist ja ständig in der Luft.


----------



## ND1971 (9. Oktober 2011)

passo trela, on my way to livigno


----------



## gewitterBiker (10. Oktober 2011)

ND1971 schrieb:


> passo trela, on my way to livigno



wunderschön


----------



## Catsoft (14. Oktober 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> wunderschön



Und das in beide Richtungen!


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2011)

War der Suvretta Loop eigentlich schon mal dran


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2011)

Wir warten jetzt alle auf das Bild mit dem Fahrer bei der Flußüberfahrt mit dem Singletrail im Himtergrung

Edit: Jetzt ist zwar noch ein schönes dazugekommen, aber das Falsche

G.


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2011)

Die Flussdurchfahrt war natürlich das Highlight der ganzen Tour  Aber da war leider
1. .... der Film voll 
2. .... der Fotograf damit beschäftigt, seine nassen Klamotten von der Flussdurchfahrt auszuwringen 
3. .... die Flutwelle, die die Fahrerin weggespült hat 
4. .... der Fotograf von der rasanten Abfahrt der Fahrerin noch so beeindruckt, dass er glatt vergessen hat, auf den Auslöser zu drücken 

Reicht das an Ausreden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2011)

Ahh....und ich dachte schon die Kamera war naß geworden und hat nimmer funktioniert

G.


----------



## ur-anus (15. Oktober 2011)

Mein schönster und längster singletrail 2011...
wenn das Wetter nur mitgespielt hätte...


----------



## racing_basti (15. Oktober 2011)

ur-anus schrieb:


> Mein schönster und längster singletrail 2011...
> wenn das Wetter nur mitgespielt hätte...



verrrätst du auch noch wo der ist?


----------



## ur-anus (15. Oktober 2011)

na klar...
vom tuxerjoch zur kasern alm


----------



## accutrax (15. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich das richtig sehe..müsste das 3.bild auch noch in den proceed fred

gruss accu


----------



## Dreh (17. Oktober 2011)

ur-anus schrieb:


> na klar...
> vom tuxerjoch zur kasern alm



bin ich neulich auch runter, aber bei besserem wetter 


 




Mein schönster Trail dieses Jahr war die Abfahrt vom Pfitscher Joch zum Schlegeisspeicher weil sehr abwechslungsreich, verspielt und wunderbar lang.
Leider hat die Kamera am Ende die Lichtverhältnisse nicht mehr gepackt


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2011)

cool finde ich auch die Abfahrt von der Alp Stätz nach Parpan 

Bilder ich, Rider Jack2201


----------



## Cortina (18. Oktober 2011)

Na dann will ich auch mal 

Ort: Monte Grappa, Zufahrt über den Wanderweg 152 auch bekannt unter "Frontsteige"
Länge: 3,5 km
Höhenmeter: 700 hm bergab
Name: Wanderweg 153





Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2011)

uiiih, ist der eher schmal oder eher breit 

schmal < 1m < breit

sieht echt Schwindelerregend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (18. Oktober 2011)

Bewegt sich so um die 1m und ist in Wirklichkeit noch steiler als auf dem Bild aussieht.
Ist teils etwas verblockt oder wie Lago Anhänger sagen "Melonenschotter"


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2011)

Melonenschotter  oder auch "wellig, leicht gekiest"  ... Kann man den noch fahren  ich glaube ich hätte arg Bammel


----------



## Cortina (18. Oktober 2011)

ALLES ist fahrbar, es kommt nur auf die richtige Technik an, bei Melonenschotter tritt der Flow eben erst bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten auf


----------



## monkey10 (18. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ort: Monte Grappa, Zufahrt über den Wanderweg 152 auch bekannt unter "Frontsteige"
> Länge: 3,5 km
> Höhenmeter: 700 hm bergab
> Name: Wanderweg 153



Der Trail sieht ja am Foto wirklich beeindruckend aus

Hab eine genaue Tourenbeschreibung inkl kurzen youtube-Vid gefunden. Dort steht, dass der Sent 153 bis auf 3-4 Stellen komplett fahrbar ist. Nach dem Vid sind die Ersteller des Berichts auch keine Fahrtechnik-Künstler. Der Trail wirkt am Vid auch breit genug und nicht wirklich ausgesetzt. Bei den Kurven musste kein einziges mal versetzt werden bzw war das VR am Rand des Weges der Kurven nicht wirklich am Abgrund. Sieht aus wie S1 (bzw wirken die Jungs nicht so als könnten sie S3 fahren).

Somit sicher ein tolles Erlebnis für auch nicht ganz so technisch versierte Tourenbiker


----------



## mumelter (18. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Der Trail sieht ja am Foto wirklich beeindruckend aus
> 
> Hab eine genaue Tourenbeschreibung inkl kurzen youtube-Vid gefunden. Dort steht, dass der Sent 153 bis auf 3-4 Stellen komplett fahrbar ist. Nach dem Vid sind die Ersteller des Berichts auch keine Fahrtechnik-Künstler. Der Trail wirkt am Vid auch breit genug und nicht wirklich ausgesetzt. Bei den Kurven musste kein einziges mal versetzt werden bzw war das VR am Rand des Weges der Kurven nicht wirklich am Abgrund. Sieht aus wie S1 (bzw wirken die Jungs nicht so als könnten sie S3 fahren).
> 
> Somit sicher ein tolles Erlebnis für auch nicht ganz so technisch versierte Tourenbiker




... Also...  das Wort ausgesetzt kann man ja dehnbar sehen... ich bin diesen Trail auch gefahren und mir wurde erst im laufe der Abfahrt bewusst, das man eigentlich (auch deshalb, weil der Trail eher leicht ist) permanent am Abgrund entlang fährt... (Sturz = Amen) da gibt es meistens keinen Baum als Rettungsanker... aber wie gesagt, das liegt im Auge des Betrachters!

Greets Markus


----------



## rODAHn (18. Oktober 2011)

Wie macht ihr das? (-> Sent 153) 

Ich hatte schon auf der Abfahrt vom Tremalzo Richtung Passo Nota meine Probleme!?!
...oder habt ihr alle "kein Bock" mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2011)

Hey Cortina, da will ich mal hin, wenn der Kessel weg ist


----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon auf der Abfahrt vom Tremalzo Richtung Passo Nota meine Probleme!?!



Ähem, wie meinen? Warst du mitm Rennrad unterwegs und hast dich verfahren? Da ist ja die Uferpromendade in Riva gefährlicher als dieses Stück Uralt-Klassiker. Liegt wohl daran, daß du das Ding entgegen der ursprünglichen Moser-Route neumodisch bergab statt bergauf gefahren bist.

Zum Luft anhalten ist auch noch der 102er nach Limone zu empfehlen, der nördlich vom Dalco ins Tal führt. Dagegen ist der Monte Grappa aus dem Video eine 6 spurige Autobahn mit Leitplanke und Grünstreifen.


----------



## ur-anus (18. Oktober 2011)

@ dreh:
pfitscherjoch mach ich dann nächstes Jahr 
hättest du evtl. gps daten? auf meiner karte ist leider nur der Forstweg eingezeichnet...


----------



## Cortina (18. Oktober 2011)

Stefan was meinst Du mit Kessel, das schlechte Wetter, ist zur Zeit TOP und Dein Handtuchhalter hängt auch schon 

Also der Trail ist definitiv kein S1. So sauber wie auf dem Video ist er leider nicht mehr und es hat heftigen Schotter der eine sichere Fahrweise vorraussetzt.
Wie Markus schon sagt, es gibt ein paar Stellen wenn man da stürzt ist schicht im Schacht 

Auf diesem neueren Video sieht man etwas mehr:
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsWCLBtvLm8[/nomedia]

Wer nicht sicher ist fährt auf dem 152er weiter bis zur Malga Vedetta und nimmt den 155er der unten im Tal auf den 153er trifft, der ist dann richtig schön flowig 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2011)

Nee der rucksack der irgendwie an mir dran hängt


----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Auf diesem neueren Video sieht man etwas mehr:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsWCLBtvLm8




"Leider ist dieses Video, das Musik von UMG enthält, in Deutschland nicht verfügbar. Die GEMA hat die Verlagsrechte hieran nicht eingeräumt.
Das tut uns leid."

immer diese musik-kacke in den videos


----------



## Cortina (18. Oktober 2011)

Ohhhh Sorry, wohne in Italien und das Video wird 1 A wiedergegeben


----------



## Fubbes (18. Oktober 2011)

Mit einem freien Proxy geht es auch in D.


----------



## monkey10 (18. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Also der Trail ist definitiv kein S1.



War ja nicht bös gemeint.



Cortina schrieb:


> So sauber wie auf dem Video ist er leider nicht mehr und es hat heftigen Schotter der eine sichere Fahrweise vorraussetzt.
> Wie Markus schon sagt, es gibt ein paar Stellen wenn man da stürzt ist schicht im Schacht
> 
> Auf diesem neueren Video sieht man etwas mehr:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsWCLBtvLm8



Yep, das Vid ist besser. Leider mit gewohnt mäßiger youtube-Qualität. Ist das der gesamte 153er?

Wobei ich bei meiner Einschätzung bleibe. Größtenteils S1 mit ein paar S2-Kurven (das wäre S3), aber ein paar wirklich ausgesetzte Stellen sind dabei. Ich kenne den Weitwinkel der GoPro, daher wirkt der gesamte Trail im Vid dann doch etwas extremer ausgesetzt.

Aber das soll den Trail nicht die Berechtigung in diesem Thread nehmen. Der "schönste Singletrail" muss ja nicht der schwerste sein. Er darf ruhig flowig sein. Und das so mancher mit S1/S2-Kurven schon ordentlich gefordert ist, sieht man auch im zweiten Video (schon klar, dass es die Ausgesetztheit für einen etwas schwerer macht am eigenen Limit zu fahren).

Steht auf jeden Fall auf meiner To-Do-Liste . Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Cortina (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo monkey,

habs auch nicht böse verstanden, keine Angst 

Jep, das Video gibt fast den kompletten 153er wieder

Ich hatte das nur geschrieben weil ich vermeiden möchte, dass sich jemand in die Tiefe stürzt weil er meint es wär easy zu fahren.

Auf dieses S1 2 3 .... steh ich eh nicht drauf, für mich ist das vielleicht auch ein "S1" aber meine Freundin die auch am Lago den 422er fährt traut sich nicht auf den 153er 

Bin den im Juni mit einem bekannten Namensvetter aus Österreich gefahren und dem hats an der Stelle 2:39 im Video ordentlich gelegt weil er mit der linken Seite der Gabel an genau diesem Stein hängengeblieben ist. Gott sei Dank ist er nach rechts gefallen und glaub mit, DER kann fahren 

Meld Dich wenn Du runter kommst dann fahren wir zusammen wenn Du möchtest, ich wohne nicht weit weg vom Mte. Grappa.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alperer (19. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> .....
> Auf dieses S1 2 3 .... steh ich eh nicht drauf, für mich ist das vielleicht auch ein "S1" aber meine Freundin die auch am Lago den 422er fährt traut sich nicht auf den 153er
> ......



Wie lange würde ein durchschnittlicher S1-Flowtrail-Liebhaber auf dem 153er vorsichtshalber schieben?

Gruß
Alperer


----------



## monkey10 (19. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Meld Dich wenn Du runter kommst dann fahren wir zusammen wenn Du möchtest, ich wohne nicht weit weg vom Mte. Grappa.



Gerne! Danke fürs Angebot

Wird sich aber wahrscheinlich erst 2012 ausgehen.


----------



## mumelter (19. Oktober 2011)

Alperer schrieb:


> Wie lange würde ein durchschnittlicher S1-Flowtrail-Liebhaber auf dem 153er vorsichtshalber schieben?
> 
> Gruß
> Alperer



Das hängt von deiner SCHWINDELFREIHEIT ab... Ist hier die Latte hoch, dann fährst du fast alles, sonst wirst du im Mittelteil ein paar Kehren bergab schieben. Bei der Fahrt stimmt das auch wie die Kollegen vorher gesagt haben: Da teilweise sehr grober und loser Steinbelag hilft nur mit einer gewissen Mindestgeschwindigkeit zu fahren, dann wird es auch flowig, aber das hat eh jeder im kleinen Finger/Bauch 

Greets Markus


----------



## Cortina (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi Alpperer,

wenn man gewohnt ist auf losem Schotter zu fahren und schwindelfrei ist eventl. ein paar wenige Stellen.
Wer es auf Schotter nicht laufen lassen kann, in etwa die Hälfte.

Nachdem was ich auf Deiner Seite gesehen habe, dürftest Du keine Probleme haben, Du bist das lose Dolomiten Gerödel ja gewohnt.

Monkey, dieses Jahr ist für mich bikemäßig gelaufen, muß Bude ausbauen bis Ende Nov und dann geht die Skitourensaison los.
Grappa geht auch schon mal im März.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Dreh (20. Oktober 2011)

ur-anus schrieb:


> @ dreh:
> pfitscherjoch mach ich dann nächstes Jahr
> hättest du evtl. gps daten? auf meiner karte ist leider nur der Forstweg eingezeichnet...



Ich bin diese Tour hier gefahren, allerdings mit Flatsch- statt Schlüsseljoch: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.22994.html


----------



## ur-anus (20. Oktober 2011)

vielen dank!!!


----------



## anda (29. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Mecka-Joe (29. Oktober 2011)

hat der Trail keinen Namen ???????????????


----------



## anda (29. Oktober 2011)

Manche Sachen sollten geheim bleiben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecka-Joe (29. Oktober 2011)

dann soll er auch keine Bilder einstellen.


----------



## racing_basti (29. Oktober 2011)

anda schrieb:


> Manche Sachen sollten geheim bleiben!!



ich glaube dann bist du hier falsch


----------



## accutrax (29. Oktober 2011)

absolut......
für die geheimen sachen gibts den hochtouren fred..

gruss accu


----------



## anda (30. Oktober 2011)

Na gut!
Trail von Kellerjochhütte (Tirol).


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2011)

Ferschweiler 2011 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


----------



## powder-trails (2. November 2011)

einer davon ist der hier:

http://youtu.be/lFOpg_nrZws


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morei (3. November 2011)

powder-trails schrieb:


> einer davon ist der hier:
> 
> http://youtu.be/lFOpg_nrZws



Sehr geil, hat mir direkt den Morgen versüßt


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. November 2011)

anda schrieb:


> Na gut!
> Trail von Kellerjochhütte (Tirol).


Wobei das hier der fahrbarste Streckenabschnitt im oberen Bereich ist. ... und wegen der Aussicht auf Innsbruck und dem Karwendel logischer Weise auch eine der schöneren in Tirol und wegen der guten Bewirtung am Kellerjoch auch kulinarisch einer der Besseren - kann man, da Alpenvereinshütte, recht günstig schlafen. Für 99% aller Biker aber bei weitem nicht fahrbar und ein mords "GSCHISS". Im unteren Teil beim Hecher werden's dann wohl mehr packen.


----------



## powder-trails (3. November 2011)

morei schrieb:


> Sehr geil, hat mir direkt den Morgen versüßt




thx for the flowers!!


----------



## sapaudia (5. November 2011)

Savoie, Frankreich 

http://youtu.be/V7GYMaR0Khk


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. November 2011)

sapaudia schrieb:


> Savoie, Frankreich
> 
> http://youtu.be/V7GYMaR0Khk


... wäre mir jetzt fast zu flowig.


----------



## black soul (14. November 2011)

sapaudia schrieb:


> Savoie, Frankreich
> 
> http://youtu.be/V7GYMaR0Khk




schade das ich das nicht sehen kann.


----------



## Dreh (14. November 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> schade das ich das nicht sehen kann.



http://4.hidemyass.com/ip-2/encoded...oP3Y9VjdHWU1hUjBLaGsmZmVhdHVyZT15b3V0dS5iZQ==

wäre mir definitiv zu "flowig"..


----------



## black soul (15. November 2011)

geil danke !


----------



## internetti (26. November 2011)

Um noch einmal den Bogen zum Urheber des threads zu bekommen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31960929"]Colors on Vimeo[/ame]


Vielen lieben Dank dafür, Marco!

Eine wunderschöne Erinnerung an Lugano 66 am 31.10.

Ein traumhafter Tag als Fastabschluss eine tollen Bikejahres mit so vielen Traumtrails. Aber dieses Filmchen ist im Moment "the daily dose"


----------



## rzOne20 (27. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> "Leider ist dieses Video, das Musik von UMG enthält, in Deutschland nicht verfügbar. Die GEMA hat die Verlagsrechte hieran nicht eingeräumt.
> Das tut uns leid."
> 
> immer diese musik-kacke in den videos



hier sieht man den sentiero 153 am monte grappa ganz gut: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m9IsJnquxM"]Flatliner on Singletrails, Part 3, Monte Grappa ClassicÂ´s, valle di san liberale      - YouTube[/nomedia]
das video haben wir im april diesen jahres  gemacht.
weg ist bis auf 2 stellen 100% fahrbar, jedoch "gefährlich". wie hier schon einige anmerkten, wenn du fällst ist es aus mit dir!

und hier noch mein lieblingstrail: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfQzCelxmw8"]Trail Val Viola, Alta Rezia      - YouTube[/nomedia]
der trail ist im val viola richtung poshiavo ! echt super geil flowig !
hatte damals noch keine HD, darum die miese quali. fotos gibts auch keine, da einfach zu geil zum fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubergdackel (30. November 2011)

Stempeljoch zur Pfeis. Die Plagerei davor und danach muß man ja nicht erwähnen.


----------



## LH_DJ (1. Dezember 2011)

Mit Seilbahn auf Bormio 3000, dann über Bochetta di Profa nach St.Catharina, 2h pures Trailvergnügen

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29211090"]Bormio 3000, Passo Zebru on Vimeo[/ame]

Tolle Gegend - Altarezia
www.dorgas.de


----------



## ND1971 (3. Dezember 2011)

bimmelbahntrail oberhalb verceia am lago di mezzola


----------



## LH_DJ (4. Dezember 2011)

Du meinst bestimmt diesen hier:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29184425"]Tracciolino on Vimeo[/ame]

War auch nett, aber ziemliche Anreise zum Comer See


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Dezember 2011)

ich fand die Anreise dorthin sogar ziemlich spektakulär


----------



## Manni123 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallozusammen,



wer aufAbenteuer und Kultur steht. Der sollte das wunderschöne Bali in Indonesienbesuchen! Dort kann man sehr gut mit dem Bike Touren fahren und nebenbei vieleSehenswürdigkeiten sehen! Gruß


----------



## Mecka-Joe (22. Dezember 2011)

Manni123 schrieb:


> Hallozusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> wer aufAbenteuer und Kultur steht. Der sollte das wunderschöne Bali in Indonesienbesuchen! Dort kann man sehr gut mit dem Bike Touren fahren und nebenbei vieleSehenswürdigkeiten sehen! Gruß



wo bleiben die Bilder der Trails?

Gruß Joe


----------



## wesone (23. Dezember 2011)

Mein persl. Favorit zum Thema Flowtrail

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1032555


----------



## dave (1. Januar 2012)

Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht auf einen einzigen schönsten Singletrail festlegen. Einer rangiert jedoch ganz weit oben auf meiner Liste. Obwohl es bereits etwas abgedroschen sein mag, ist es "The Whole Enchilada" bei Moab.

Landschaftlich ist es der abwechslungsreichste Trail (bzw. Trail-Kombi) den ich bisher gefahren bin. Von den La Sal Mountains durch Espen-Wälder, an der Porcupine Rim entlang und hinab zum Colorado River durchfährt man verschiedene Vegetationszonen bei wechselndem Untergrund und fortwährendem Flow. 

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/trails/enchilada.htm
http://www.singletracks.com/bike-trails/the-whole-enchilada.html




_Das typische Fotomotiv an der Upper Porcupine Rim._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (1. Januar 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Mein persl. Favorit zum Thema Flowtrail
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1032555




Und wo ist der?
Hacklbergtrail in Hinterglemm?


----------



## demiano (4. Januar 2012)

hallo miteinander,

kann mir einer sagen welcher trail, bzw welche trailkombination in deutschland die längste ist? auch gerne mit lift.

vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## wesone (5. Januar 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Und wo ist der?
> Hacklbergtrail in Hinterglemm?



Nö,

Sollte doch bei dem markanten Gipfel im Hintergrund nicht schwer zu erkennen sein.  

Ist im Kleinwalsertal. Die Tour führte von Mittelberg über den Widderstein   ( bzw. daran vorbei ) zur Schwarzwasserhütte,wobei der größte Teil der Tour nicht besonders flowig sondern eher technischer Natur ist.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Januar 2012)

@demiano
Glaub der Felsenweg in Rodalben is da mit 45km und ca.1000hm ganz vorn dabei.


----------



## internetti (23. Januar 2012)

Na dann schreib doch mal was dazu. Ich kenne ihn nicht.


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> @demiano
> Glaub der Felsenweg in Rodalben is da mit 45km und ca.1000hm ganz vorn dabei.



Ist lt. meinen Informationen für Radfahrer gesperrt. Wenn man ihn nicht gerade am Wochenende fährt, dann ...

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isawyou (23. Januar 2012)

Letzes Jahr war ich in Slovenia mit meiner Familien für Urlaub. Natürlich habe ich meinen BMX gebraucht. Ich muss ja sagen, es war ein richtiger Abenteuer.  Zwischen die steinige Mittelgebirgen bin ich ganz schnell gefahren. Das war gleichzeitig aufregend und sehr gefährlich. Aber ich roll immer auf diese Weise .


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Januar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ist lt. meinen Informationen für Radfahrer gesperrt. Wenn man ihn nicht gerade am Wochenende fährt, dann ...
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Nee is nicht für Radfahrer gesperrt. Allerdings gabs wohl in der Vergangenheit etwas Ärger mit Wanderern. 
Wenn man allerdings auf "netten Biker" macht und freundlich Hallo sagt is alles ok


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Februar 2012)

@Dave
Ja!!!! Der Whole Enchilada ist einfach....unbeschreiblich cool!  Gefahren im Oktober 2011.


----------



## steiggeist (1. Februar 2012)




----------



## Tommi74 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich find die ganzen schönen gezeigten single-trails total genial.

Sollte meine Freundin mal mit mir schluss machen, werde ich auch mal einen fahren.


----------



## barbarissima (1. Februar 2012)

Oh  Erst dann  Ja was sollen wir dir denn jetzt wünschen


----------



## Cortina (1. Februar 2012)

...oder Du suchst Dir einfach eine die auch biken mag


----------



## Tommi74 (1. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...oder Du suchst Dir einfach eine die auch biken mag



Dann darf ich doch wieder nicht auf nen Single-Trail ?








(ja, das Niveau sinkt mit den Temperaturen ;-) )


----------



## zweiheimischer (1. Februar 2012)

...........


----------



## barbarissima (1. Februar 2012)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Dann darf ich doch wieder nicht auf nen Single-Trail ?


Das kann schon passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lila1 (2. Februar 2012)

wir sind jetzt u. a. auch endlich mal den 112er, den  136-spitzkehren-trail am idrosee und den mezzo-trial gefahren. waren  zwar nur vier nächte am garda, doch die kurze zeit haben wir ordenlich  genutzt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ich könnte spontan nicht sagen, welche dieser trails mir besser gefallen  hat. jeder hat seinen eigenen charakter, wobei der 112er und der  mezzo-trial schon einen tick weiter oben rangieren.


----------



## justparty (2. Februar 2012)

nachdem was ich hier alles sehe immer mehr auf den urlaub in den dolomiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Wird zwar etwas schwerer sein mit meinem bighit aber denke schon dass es da genug (Freeride) Touren gibt


----------



## ntnui (2. Februar 2012)

Finnmark von Sörstraumen (ab höhsten Punkt) nach Kautekeino
Länge: 60km
Höhendifferenz: ca. 800hm
Impressionen von 2008 auf: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










http://team-arzgebirg.blogspot.com
Oder selber fahren: www.offroadfinnmark.com eigentlich ist das ganze 700km Rennen ein langer singletrail


----------



## freedeee (21. Februar 2012)

In Revelstoke (Canada, BC): Martha Creek!

Länge: 9km
Höhendifferenz: 1580 hm

Der obere Teil ist sehr alpin. Danach geht es auf feinstem Trail runter.

Rio in Kamloops ist auch sehr gut!

Nicht zu schlagen sind ALLE Trails von Fromme, North Vancouver!
Besonders: Pipeline, Upper Oil Can, Baden Powell und Ladies!


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Februar 2012)

Fesches Video: http://sharonb.pinkbike.com/blog/Revelstoke-Move-over-iron-horse-its-the-bicycles-time-to-shine.html


----------



## Bienchen88 (3. April 2012)

da sind ja richtig krasse Bilder dabei. einfach nur hammer toll. So einen Trip muss ich unbedingt auch mal antreten!!! wow


----------



## linderg76 (5. April 2012)

Sehr schöner Trail gibts auch oberhalb von Canazei - Dolomiten.
Schau dir dieses Video an.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hUBYM8zd9k"]Marmolada Neu      - YouTube[/nomedia]

GPS Daten auf

www.valgardena-bike.com


----------



## derwolf1509 (6. April 2012)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Schöne ist so nah...



Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2012)

Naja, gewisse Unterschiede sind schon zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (6. April 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Naja, gewisse Unterschiede sind schon zu erkennen



Nur geringfügig.  Macht aber trotzdem Spaß

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire S mit Tapatalk


----------



## bgl-allmountain (16. April 2012)

Schönster Trail: Annaböden in Latsch nach Goldrain


----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. April 2012)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Schönster Trail: Annaböden in Latsch nach Goldrain


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2012)

G.


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2012)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Schönster Trail: Annaböden in Latsch nach Goldrain



   

Ich will da wieder hin....erst der Föhrenwald, dann die Wiesen und dann der Rest....sabber.


----------



## Alperer (21. April 2012)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Schönster Trail: Annaböden in Latsch nach Goldrain


Welche Nummer hat der Trail auf der Kompasskarte?

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rieol (27. April 2012)

Falls es mal jemanden nach Salt Lake City verschlaegt, nehme ich denjenigen hier mit hin:
http://youtu.be/luFUouyGPL0

Gruesse aus Utah
rieol


----------



## Whiteeagle (27. April 2012)

rieol schrieb:


> Falls es mal jemanden nach Salt Lake City verschlaegt, nehme ich denjenigen hier mit hin:
> http://youtu.be/luFUouyGPL0



Grüße aus Deutschland: 



> Dieses Video enthält Content von EMI. Dieser Partner hat das Video in deinem Land aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen gesperrt.
> Das tut uns leid.


----------



## Sharp9er (18. Mai 2012)

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/proxtube/


----------



## cytrax (18. Mai 2012)

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/stealthy/


----------



## BikerCube (25. Mai 2012)

Ich finde den von dir auch geil,marco..Das ist auch mein Favorit!!!
Ich finde eigentlich jeden Singletrail geil.Mit meinem Cube AMS 150 Super HPC Race gehen Singletrails super gut.Mit dem fahr ich jedes Rennen.....


----------



## cryptic. (22. Juni 2012)

IMA in Bolivien

Einfach ultrakrass, man ist ständig hin und her gerissen, ob man sich aufs Fahren konzentrieren oder die Landschaft genießen soll 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IOZVY7bCS_8

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand einige Touren Tipps für den Raum Innsbruck? Hab mal was von Kemater Alm ins Stubai gehört, leider sehr ungenau. Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen, gerne auf per PM 

Danke


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (26. Juni 2012)

hi,
kennt jemand mtb strecken oder trails in der nähe von bielefeld detmold oder paderborn????


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juni 2012)

kaibrunnert1 schrieb:


> hi,
> kennt jemand mtb strecken oder trails in der nähe von bielefeld detmold oder paderborn????



Ich glaube kaum, daß dir da irgendjemand weiterhelfen kann...


----------



## mischuer (13. Juli 2012)

Stoneman-Trail
Passo Silvella Richtung Süden


----------



## moparisti (15. Juli 2012)

geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. Juli 2012)

mischuer schrieb:


> Stoneman-Trail
> Passo Silvella Richtung Süden




Sind wir letztes Jahr auch gefahren. Leider war bei uns das Wetter sehr schlecht.


----------



## MTBikerr (22. Juli 2012)

Mein schönster "Trail" war in Südtirol von Terenten gegenüber der Tiefrastenhütte entlang an der Eidechsspitze, ohne diese zu besteigen, weiter über die Tiefrastenhütte und dann die Astener Hütte. Wir mussten laufen, da es keine gescheiten Bikes gab und meine Begleitung sich nicht getraut hat. War auch besser so, denn über Schnee und Gestein konnte man nur noch alpin klettern. ohne seil mit bike wäre man aufgeschmissen!


----------



## stuntzi (23. Juli 2012)

Glaub der wurde noch nicht genannt, dabei ists einer der besten Trails der Dolomiten... und überhaupt: 756er von der Palahochfläche bei San Martino di Castrozza. 1300 Hömes purer Spaß mit Spitzenpanorama, S1, S2, wenige S3-Stellen, S1,  S0.

Details hier: www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9718512#post9718512


----------



## Sanchopancho (23. Juli 2012)

Ui  
Wenn´s vom Stuntzi kommt, dann kanner nur der hammer sein. Soviele Trails wie der Mann kennt  

Auf der to-do Liste


----------



## stuntzi (23. Juli 2012)

Und wenn du zum Hammer noch den Oberhammer willst, kurbelst du schnell zurück nach San Martino, gondelst nochmal auf die Pala und brezelst dann "vorne" runter: Weg Nr 702 mit geschätzten fünfhundert S3-Mörderserpentinen. Danach hast du aber garantiert fertig für den Tag .





Details zum 702er hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8871152&postcount=129 

Hm... besser macht man das anders rum: Erst den 702er und dann den eher gemütlichen 756er. Aber wie auch immer... die Pala ist eine Reise wert!


----------



## MTBikerr (24. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub, auf den San Martino di Castrozza wollten wir mit der Bahn hoch, aber die war leider defekt.


----------



## maze665 (28. Juli 2012)

auch was aus den dolomiten, nicht so imposant wie oben aber dennoch sehr geil zu fahren!


----------



## plutino (29. Juli 2012)

...wo???....wie  ???

Zugabe bitte


----------



## maze665 (30. Juli 2012)

https://vimeo.com/46530426

kleiner zusammenschnitt der gefahrenen trails! spielt sich alles in der sextener gegend ab! konnte zar nicht alle sso fahren wie ich gerne wollte, da meine freundin mit dabei war und sie nicht den spass dran verlieren sollte,aber es war echt extrem nett zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraschwer (15. August 2012)

montafon oberhalb schruns barthalomäberg


----------



## MTBikerr (15. August 2012)

Kleiner Zusammenschnitt vom Urlaub (Bayerisch Eisenstein im Bayerischen Wald).
1. Platz: Ruckowitzschachten nach Höllbach (einfach nur Laufen lassen )
2. Platz: Großer Falkenstein nach Ruckowitzschachten (lange [15 min.], viele Felsen, ganz paar Leute)
3. Platz: Großer Arber zur Chamer Hütte (Kleiner Arber).

Im Anhang ein Bild vom großen Arber. Neben der Fahrstraße verläuft ein sehr schwerer Trail, hier leider nicht zu sehen.

Unsere Touren:
Eisenstein- Chamer Hütte- Gr. Arber- Chamer H.- kleiner Arbersee- Brennes- Eisenstein
Ganz schön kalt. Der Arber war in den Wolken. Nur als wir hochkamen war frei und beim Runterfahren waren wieder schöne Wolken zu sehen.
Ansonsten sind die Abfahrten schön und die Auffahrt mit 600 hm auf 15 km ist nicht sehr schwer.

Eisenstein- Großer Falkenstein- Ruckowitzschachten- Höllbach- Lindberg- Eisenstein
Immer wieder auf und ab und die Auffahrt zum Gr. Falkenstein ist mit 600 hm auf 10 km nicht sehr gemütlich.

Auf den beiden Touren sind ein paar schöne Singletrails und kaum Straße.
lso nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Tobiwan (19. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese hier immer begeistert mit und werde bei den Fotos und Geschichten immer leicht neidisch. Jetzt zieht es mich / uns in die Ecke Davos/Laax/St. Anton - so mal ganz grob die Richtung zumindest. Hat einer von Euch einen Tipp für eine Holey-Trail-Runde auf Singletrails - gerne auch mit Aufstiegshilfe?
Über Tipps und Anregungen wäre ich echt dankbar!

Damit es nicht ganz OT ist:
Tails in Finale Ligure:





Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Marvin-1- (27. August 2012)

in den nockbergen die runde um den priedröf von der sankt osswalder bockhütte 
ca.1-2km
ca.400hm


----------



## Marvin-1- (27. August 2012)

maze665 schrieb:


> auch was aus den dolomiten, nicht so imposant wie oben aber dennoch sehr geil zu fahren!



wo ist das in den dolomitten?


----------



## stuk (15. September 2012)

geht das als Singletrail durch? 




Vinschgau: Annaberger Böden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. September 2012)

Dreh schrieb:


> bin ich neulich auch runter, aber bei besserem wetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Weg bin ich letztes Jahr auch gefahren, leider in der anderen Richtung und musste 90% schieben.. Alpencross Tegernsee-Sterzing


----------



## Phipo_ (12. Oktober 2012)

mein Top Single Trail wie in Life Cycles:


----------



## steinbockrider7 (25. Oktober 2012)

Auch mal wieder ein Beitrag: der Prättigauer Höhenweg in Graubünden/Schweiz. Über 20 Kilometer Singletrailvergnügen am Stück. Das ganze eingebettet in die geniale Kulisse des Rätikon-Gebirges im Grengebiet Schweiz-Österreich (Vorarlberg). 

http://www.mountainbiker.ch/touren/raetikon-praettigauer-hoehenweg


----------



## anda (26. Oktober 2012)




----------



## beuze1 (28. Oktober 2012)

*@ anda*

*Eventuell noch ein paar Informationen..*


.


----------



## maze665 (28. Oktober 2012)

sehr fesch anda! schauttoll aus!






und auch mal wieder eines von mir. entstanden am freitag.


----------



## Nidabaya (28. Oktober 2012)

Madritschjoch Richtung Martelltal


----------



## anda (28. Oktober 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *@ anda*
> 
> *Eventuell noch ein paar Informationen..*
> 
> ...



Reschensee-Roßbödenalm


----------



## bike-channel.ch (10. November 2012)

Alp Flix und der "Downhill Trail" in Savognin (Graubünden/Schweiz):


----------



## Elisady (27. Dezember 2012)

...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (2. Januar 2013)

Ohne Worte schlecht gemacht, oder?


----------



## blutlache (6. Januar 2013)

@bike-channel.ch

*Hier ging es ursprünglich mal um den schönste singletrail...
und nicht um Urlaub mit Mutti*

.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Januar 2013)

:kotz:Mies


----------



## estate8143 (20. Februar 2013)

Der bisher schönste Trail für mich war im Indischen Himalaya zwischen Padum und Darcia. Der Trail ist etwa 80 Kilometer lang und führt über den 5000er Pass Shingo La. 





















Ab da fängt der Aufstieg zum Shingo La an:












Über den Pass werden die Dörfer mit Pferdekaravanen versorgt.








Auf der anderen Seite ist meist schlechtes Wetter, und nach einem Tag abstieg kommt man in Darcia wieder an die Hauptstraße.





Da sind noch die Links zu den Berichten im Blog:
Teil 1
Teil 2
Teil 3
Teil 4
Teil 5
Teil 6


----------



## ventizm (20. Februar 2013)

die steinbrücke ist ja mal geil oO


----------



## bestmove (21. Februar 2013)

Sehr schöne Eindrücke


----------



## barbarissima (21. Februar 2013)

Die Bilder sind allesamt ziemlich geil


----------



## moparisti (26. Februar 2013)

Wahnsinnig schöne Bilder ausm Himalaya!!


----------



## mumelter (11. März 2013)

Zwei mal Bocca di Fobia





Greets Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bma82 (28. April 2013)

Ganz klar slickrock Trail, Moab (UT)


----------



## 2421280 (17. Juni 2013)

maze665 schrieb:


> auch was aus den dolomiten, nicht so imposant wie oben aber dennoch sehr geil zu fahren!



@ Maze665: Welchen Trail bist du da vom Helm nach Sexten gefahren ?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Juni 2013)

Dreh schrieb:


> Mein schönster Trail dieses Jahr war die Abfahrt vom Pfitscher Joch zum Schlegeisspeicher weil sehr abwechslungsreich, verspielt und wunderbar lang.
> Leider hat die Kamera am Ende die Lichtverhältnisse nicht mehr gepackt



Den fand ich auch extrem geil, hier noch ein paar Bilder davon:


----------



## mmmartin (26. Juni 2013)

bezüglich *Pfitscherjoch*...
leider dürft ihr den Trail vom Pfitscherjoch zum Schlegeisspeicher runter mittlerweile von der Liste nehmen. Da wurde (noch letztes Jahr oder dieses Frühjahr?) beinahe der komplette - zugegebenermaßen vorher wirklich schöne - Trail im Mittelbereich unter großen Steinplatten im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes begraben. Das schaut jetzt stellenweise aus wie ein Gehsteig... 

Aber ist ja auch verständlich - wer will es den Touristen, die per Bus zum Schlegeisspeicher gekarrt werden auch zumuten beim "Ausflug ins Hochgebirge" tatsächlich über einen größeren Stein steigen zu müssen


----------



## batman11 (28. Juni 2013)

barrierefrei hat doch auch was



mmmartin schrieb:


> bezüglich *Pfitscherjoch*...
> leider dürft ihr den Trail vom Pfitscherjoch zum Schlegeisspeicher runter mittlerweile von der Liste nehmen. Da wurde (noch letztes Jahr oder dieses Frühjahr?) beinahe der komplette - zugegebenermaßen vorher wirklich schöne - Trail im Mittelbereich unter großen Steinplatten im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes begraben. Das schaut jetzt stellenweise aus wie ein Gehsteig...
> 
> Aber ist ja auch verständlich - wer will es den Touristen, die per Bus zum Schlegeisspeicher gekarrt werden auch zumuten beim "Ausflug ins Hochgebirge" tatsächlich über einen größeren Stein steigen zu müssen


----------



## Flybeug (18. Juli 2013)

mumelter schrieb:


> Zwei mal Bocca di Fobia
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 247486
> 
> ...



Seht yah super aus! Hast du noch mehr solche kennengelernt ?

Grtz, Bas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juli 2013)

Brazilian/Wallis


----------



## matou (20. Juli 2013)

arghs!! Ist das die aktuelle Schneelage?

Da ists mir so schon lieber gewesen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juli 2013)

Das ist nur ca. 5m breit aber auf dem Plaine Morte Gletscher oberhalb von Crans kann man noch nicht fahren. Da könnte man nämlich auch einen genialen Singletrail verlängern (Tieche).


----------



## SadistikTerror (30. September 2013)

estate8143 schrieb:


> Der bisher schönste Trail für mich war im Indischen Himalaya zwischen Padum und Darcia. Der Trail ist etwa 80 Kilometer lang und führt über den 5000er Pass Shingo La.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll man dazu noch sagen, einfach nur geil. Da will ich auch hin  Danke für diese tollen Bilder!!


----------



## ND1971 (12. Oktober 2013)

nicht so exklusiv....








...aber wunderschön 

http://www.stoneman.it


----------



## Mecka-Joe (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich weis zwar wo das ist, es gibt ab Biker die kennen den Trail nicht.
Also schreib was dazu. Das ist der Sinn und Zweck hier.

Gruß Joe


----------



## dede (13. Oktober 2013)

Deswegen hat er doch den Link dran....


----------



## Mecka-Joe (14. Oktober 2013)

der Link wurde nachträglich eingefügt. Siehe Änderungsdatum.


----------



## dede (15. Oktober 2013)

ok, sorry - mea maxima culpa!


----------



## ventizm (15. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (19. Dezember 2013)

dieses Jahr dazugekommen, Flume Trail Lake Tahoe, Nevada





Flow flow flow mit hammer panorama  und dünner luft 

http://www.flumetrailtahoe.com/


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Februar 2014)

Der DIN-Trail (auch _AleAle _genannt) in Finale Ligure:






Die ganze Tour ist ein Erlebnis und endet mit dem _Madonna della Guardia _in einer der schönsten Downhill-Abfahrten die ich kenne.


----------



## beetle (8. Februar 2014)

@hiTCH-HiKER ich denke da hast du recht. Allerdings braucht man da kein Downhiller für um Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Fubbes (10. Februar 2014)

@beetle Das heißt, man kann da auch am Ende eines Alpencrosses mit Tourrucksack lang?


----------



## beetle (10. Februar 2014)

@Fubbes Ich würde es machen. Ist so S1-S2 mit ein paar wenigen S3 Stellen, wenn überhaupt. Ob du es auch kannst, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ab _Madonna della Guardia _würde ich nicht die krasseste Abfahrt wählen, weil da kann es auch mal S4 werden.

Was mich interessieren würde ist die Route die du da planst. Erzähl mal!


----------



## Forest-Gump (7. März 2014)

Nix für Anfänger:


----------



## Skeletor23 (10. März 2014)

*McGill Trail *am Mount Pinos in Californien kann ich nur empfehlen  Purer Flow und ewig lang. 13 km am Stück  bergab (oder berghoch ) und dabei 800 hm. Alles durch feinsten Pinienwald.
Hochfahren auf dem Trail selbst macht Laune, kann man aber auch prima shuttlen .
Von ganz oben (2800m) hat man nen tollen Blick ins große kalifornische Valley.


Leider habe ich wenige Bilder vom Trail selbst. Aber ein paar schöne von der Umgebung:


----------



## mipo6 (10. März 2014)

Servus Leid,

Muss kurz Off-Topic gehen, hat aber auch was mit einem evlt. zukünftigem Lieblings-
Single Trail zu tun...

Auch dieses Jahr möcht ich euch auch drauf aufmerksam machen, dass wir auch auf
Facebook, in der Gruppe " Surfing Trails Together" uns verabreden und zusammen biken
gehen und zwar in Oberbayern , zwischen Garmisch und Bad Raichenhall.... schauts vorbei,
wenn ihr in der Gegend zwecks Urlaub seits, hier könnt ihr euch verabreden und spontan sicher
auch den ein oder anderen "Local-Geheimtipp" fahren ... 
Mike


----------



## bern (18. März 2014)

die grossmutter aller flowtrails: wohl einer der schöneren zwischen hier und kanada!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (29. März 2014)

sieht gut aus.Darf man erfahren wo das ist?


----------



## EDA (21. April 2014)

Ein paar Impressionen aus Gran Canaria. Dort findet man lange, gute gepflegte und einsame Singletrails


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Juli 2014)

Einer der (für mich) schönsten Trails im Trentino:






...leider bei schlechtem Wetter, dafür in voller Länge. O.K. das letzte Drittel im Zeitraffer, da Forstautobahn.


----------



## telemarkfriend (15. Juli 2014)

Super Video! Wir waren letztes Jahr im Juni dort. Bei saharahaften Temperaturen, dass selbst bei der Abfahrt noch der Schweiß in Strömen geflossen ist.

Aber wahrlich ein traumhafter Trail.

Macht echt Spaß sich beim Anschauen wieder in die damals reale Fahrt hinein zu versetzen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juli 2014)

wo ist das schrottrox?


----------



## dede (29. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wo ist das schrottrox?


 
Steht doch drauf: Sentiero della Pace nach Caldonazzo runter - früher teilw. auch Tamazol oder Tomazol genannt => SuFu und du findest bestimmt ne Diskussion drüber hier im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juli 2014)

boah!
danke für die sehhilfe...


----------



## SchrottRox (29. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> boah!
> danke für die sehhilfe...


...ich brauch mittlerweile auch ne Brille - das Alter schlägt zu


----------



## Trailhunter81 (3. August 2014)

Hier eine Video vom Blindsee-Trail in den Tiroler Alpen, ca. 600 hm Downhill auf 4,00 km!
Bin diesen Trail diesen Juli gefahren. Das Panorama ist echt beeindruckend. Loses Geröll und Schotter, Stufen und Wasserrinnen und die teils ausgesetzte Lage fordern aber volle Konzentration. Daher öfter mal an den Aussichtspunkten anhalten und die Landschaft geniessen!


----------



## joku68 (5. August 2014)

Was hast Du denn mit dem Bike-Verbot-Schild gemacht?


----------



## dede (5. August 2014)

Das gibt's meines Wisssens nach nicht mehr - der Trail ist mittlerweile wohl Teil des Tirol Bike Trail Projektes (Angaben aber ohne Gewähr!)


----------



## haertsfeldbub (6. August 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Das gibt's meines Wisssens nach nicht mehr - der Trail ist mittlerweile wohl Teil des Tirol Bike Trail Projektes (Angaben aber ohne Gewähr!)



Heute den Blindseetrail gefahren - da is kein Bikeverbot-Schild.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. August 2014)

Hey, Jürgen, da hattet Ihr aber tolles Wetter! Wie war´s? Gruß von Lahmschnecke und Denzinger


----------



## haertsfeldbub (7. August 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Hey, Jürgen, da hattet Ihr aber tolles Wetter! Wie war´s? Gruß von Lahmschnecke und Denzinger



Hi,

Wetter war super! War alleine unterwegs... Den Trail empfand ich allerdings als ziemlich rampuniert. Viele steile Stellen und Kehren im mittleren Teil waren für mich nicht fahrbar (Safety first, da alleine), da massiv erodiert bzw. nur noch eine Schutt- und Geröllrinne der übelsten Sorte übrig war. Da kannte ich den Trail von div. Videos in besserem Zustand :-( Mit mir waren noch 4 andere Biker unterwegs, die auch einiges geschoben haben...

Allerdings ist die Landschaft bei der Abfahrt und später um den Blindsee schon der Hammer!

Grüße aus AA!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2014)

hast du vielleicht einen track?
oder irgendetwas damit ich vertseh wo ich mit meine freundin fahren kann und wo wir besser ausweichen.


----------



## haertsfeldbub (7. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hast du vielleicht einen track?
> oder irgendetwas damit ich vertseh wo ich mit meine freundin fahren kann und wo wir besser ausweichen.



Habe Dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (15. August 2014)

@ Bern,
würde auch gerne wissen wo ich die Grossmutter finde!
gruss
dä Bikespammer


----------



## Daniel_Kaufmann (28. August 2014)

Die "Strada de la Vena" Vom Rifugio Averau runter bis nach Alleghe....landschaftlich eine sensation und der flowigste Trail überhaupt...

Und die "Tornantissima" - 2.000 hm und 72 enge Wanderweg-Kehren, die aber zum Großteil fahrbar sind...

Das sind meine zwei persönlichen Mega-Highlights...


----------



## dede (28. August 2014)

Daniel_Kaufmann schrieb:


> Die "Strada de la Vena" Vom Rifugio Averau runter bis nach Alleghe....landschaftlich eine sensation und der flowigste Trail überhaupt...
> 
> Und die "Tornantissima" - 2.000 hm und 72 enge Wanderweg-Kehren, die aber zum Großteil fahrbar sind...
> 
> Das sind meine zwei persönlichen Mega-Highlights...


 
Meinst du die ECHTE Strada della vena, oder nur den kurzen Abschnitt derselben, der vom Uli als solche "verkauft" wird???


----------



## Daniel_Kaufmann (28. August 2014)

Ich wußte nicht, dass es eine "echte" und eine andere Strada de la Vena gibt. Wir sind die gefahren wie hier in dem link: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.91166.html - nur dass wir von Cortina kamen im Rahmen von einem Dolomitencross und dann in Caprile unsere nächste Übernachtung hatten...und es war wirklich super...erst eine Hangquerung auf schottrigem Wanderweg, dann Wiesentrails und dann ein mega flowiger, endloslanger Waldtrail...dann ein kurzes Stück Strasse und dann nochmal ein relativ steiles, technisches Stück zum Abschluss bis nach Caprile runter...


----------



## dede (28. August 2014)

Ja, stimmt, der Abschnitt ist super. ABER: der oberste Teil hat mit der eigtl. Strada della Vena ("Erzaderstraße") nichts zu tun. Die zieht nämlich von der Eisenöfenalm/Armentarola kommend über den Valparolapaß, dann runter zum Castello Andraz und von dort den Hang querend weiter bis in das ehemalige Bergbaugebiet "Fursil" am Fuß des Mt. Pore. Bei "deiner" respektive Uli's (sehr häufig gefahrenen) Variante triffst du erst oberhalb von Larzonei auf die eigtl. Strada della Vena. Der obere Teil bis zum Wiesensattel der Masonadie hingegen ist eine verfallene Militärtrasse aus dem 1. WK des Alpini-Nachschubbatallions, also die 2. Frontlinie und somit ein paar 100 Jährchen jünger....
vllt. noch etwas als Background: Das Erz der Fursilminen war eines der besten im ganzen Alpenraum. Die Brixner Bischöfe, die dort die Schürfrechte inne hatten ließen das Erz eben über diesen alten Karrenweg in die Eisenöfen der Schmelze Armentarola (deswegen auch Eisenöfenalm) x Ochsenkarren transportieren, um es dann dort zu schmelzen (warum gerade dort? => hier gab es ausgedehntere Wälder sprich viel Holz zum Verheizen und die Brixner hatten die Holzrechte, was sie meines Wissens nach in Fursil nur sehr eingeschränkt besaßen, weil das bereits zum Stift Agordo gehörte). Die daraus erzeugten Produkte (vornehmlich auch Waffen) wurden dann fast im ganzen Alpenraum dank deren hoher Qualität sehr geschätzt und erlangten unter dem Namen (quasi "Marke") "Ferro d'agnello" (Eisen des Lamms, wobei das Lamm das bischöfliche Wappentier/-symbol Brixens war und noch immer ist...) durchaus eine gewisse "Berühmtheit"..... So, Geschichtsstundenmodus wieder aus )))


----------



## Daniel_Kaufmann (28. August 2014)

Danke für die Geschichtsstunde, Opa Dede! 

Aber das wichtigste ist doch: Der Abschnitt, der in dem Link drin ist, ist ein extrem geiler Trail! )


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. August 2014)

Was du alles weißt!


----------



## dede (28. August 2014)

Daniel_Kaufmann schrieb:


> Danke für die Geschichtsstunde, Opa Dede!
> 
> Aber das wichtigste ist doch: Der Abschnitt, der in dem Link drin ist, ist ein extrem geiler Trail! )


 
Opa ist unfair, bin doch grad erst sei 5 Jahren Vater!!!

Ja, klar, der Trail ist Klasse, wobei die "echte" sdv NOCH besser ist (Details s. Reiseforum => SuFu)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (28. August 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Was du alles weißt!


 
Tja, hab halt in der Uni NICHT aufgepaßt und war stattdessen Biken...


----------



## Daniel_Kaufmann (28. August 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Opa ist unfair, bin doch grad erst sei 5 Jahren Vater!!!
> 
> Ja, klar, der Trail ist Klasse, wobei die "echte" sdv NOCH besser ist (Details s. Reiseforum => SuFu)


 
Was meinst Du mit SuFu?


----------



## dede (28. August 2014)

Suchfunktion (weißes Kästchen rechts oben) - und dort "Strada della vena" eingeben


----------



## Hofbiker (28. August 2014)

Daniel_Kaufmann schrieb:


> Danke für die Geschichtsstunde, Opa Dede!



Kaum ein Tag im Forum und ganz schön frech der Junge Daniel Düsentrieb


----------



## Daniel_Kaufmann (28. August 2014)

Tschuldigung, mein Fehler! Märchenonkel Dede wäre politisch korrekt gewesen!


----------



## dede (29. August 2014)

Kein Thema, ich leg keinen Wert auf "political correctness", hab ein dickes Fell und "not amused" gehört eher nicht zu meinen Spontanreaktionen.
Aber apropos Opa: mein Zwerg auf die Frage eines isländischen Zollbeamten, welche Haarfarbe er denn hätte (er hatte ein cap auf): "dunkelbraun wie mein Papa, aber ohne Loch oben......" - scheint nicht so unbegründet zu sein die Opa-Titolierung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redforce (29. August 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Tja, hab halt in der Uni NICHT aufgepaßt und war stattdessen Biken...


Ich habe schon immer gewusst, daß ich während meiner Studienzeit was falsch gemacht habe... Nun weiß ich was das war !


----------



## dede (29. August 2014)

Ja, im Nachhinein muß ich sagen, daß ich damals alles richtig gemacht habe - und ganz dämlich bin ich trotzdem nicht geblieben (oder doch?!?)


----------



## komamati-san (30. August 2014)

Für mich der bisher schönste Singletrail in meinem 13-jährigen Bikerleben:
'the Brazilian' - die Mutter aller Flowtrails.



Hier der passende Track zum Trail:
http://www.mixcloud.com/maxvibes/bossa-maravilhosa-03/

Viel Spass!


----------



## Velo-X (30. August 2014)

Wo findet man den "Brazilian"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinocek (30. August 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Wo findet man den "Brazilian"?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



bei diesem "google", von dem hier so oft die rede ist.^^


----------



## Velo-X (30. August 2014)

Tatsächlich gleich der erste Treffer - tja, manchmal kommt man auf die naheliegende Googlesuche zuletzt. 

Falls es sonst noch jemand interessiert:
Der Trail liegt in der Schweiz im Wallis.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (30. August 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrypeter18 (19. September 2014)

komamati-san schrieb:


> Für mich der bisher schönste Singletrail in meinem 13-jährigen Bikerleben:
> 'the Brazilian' - die Mutter aller Flowtrails.
> 
> 
> ...


gaaanz geeenau !!!!!


----------



## Mecka-Joe (19. September 2014)

die Mutter aller Flowtrails.

http://www.engadin.stmoritz.ch/sommer/de/gps/detail/flowtrail-auf-der-corviglia/


----------



## stefan_rgbg (30. Oktober 2014)

Da hab ich auch einige 

- Goldseetrail (http://goo.gl/v0XrYB)
- The Holy Trail aus Kranked 4 (http://goo.gl/DJq5NK)
- Dalco Sentiero 111 (http://goo.gl/Ce4Hs3)
- Der 601er am Gardasee (http://goo.gl/iiD5Jw)

Und dann haben wir noch einen Hammer Trail gefunden im Vinschgau. Leider haben wir keinen Namen dafür gefunden. Auf jeden Fall geht er von der Glurnser Alm runter: http://goo.gl/rZhPUy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2014)

stefan_rgbg schrieb:


> Und dann haben wir noch einen Hammer Trail gefunden im Vinschgau. Leider haben wir keinen Namen dafür gefunden. Auf jeden Fall geht er von der Glurnser Alm runter: http://goo.gl/rZhPUy



Hast du das Video zu diesem Trail auch auf Youtube? Direkt auf der Seite kann ich es mangels Flash leider nicht ansehen


----------



## stefan_rgbg (30. Oktober 2014)

Ja klar. Hab ich auch. Ist aber nur der "flowige" Teil. Der ist technisch nicht anspruchsvoll, macht aber richtig Spaß weil man ihn einfach ballern kann  Der Teil von der Glurnser Alm runter ist bissl technischer.

Hier der Link: 




(PS: vom Rülpser nicht ablenken lassen...man vergisst wohl manchmal einfach die GoPro am Kopf  )


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2014)

stefan_rgbg schrieb:


> ......Und dann haben wir noch einen Hammer Trail gefunden im Vinschgau. Leider haben wir keinen Namen dafür gefunden. Auf jeden Fall geht er von der Glurnser Alm runter: http://goo.gl/rZhPUy



Der Vorausfahrer vom 1. Video hat ja nur Bremsspuren hinterlassen


----------



## ultraschwer (4. November 2014)

so den daumen am Lenker und ohne festen griff könnt ich nicht fahren...


----------



## Hans-Huber (22. Februar 2015)

Bei uns im Saarland gibt es auch (besonders an der Saarschleife) herrliche Trails. Mit meinem neuen Black Ader Team freue ich mich schon auf ein hoffentlich bald besser werdendes Wetter. Wer kommt noch alles aus der Region und kennt paar gute Trails? Bin nämlich erst vor gut 1 Jahr hergezogen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2015)

Wir haben in Koblenz die "Ecki- Line" vom Funkturm runter bist an den Rhein.
Das sind rd. 300hm feinster Trail....


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. März 2015)

Flying Nun - Christchurch


----------



## m-i-k-e (19. März 2015)

Ich steh immernoch auf den Hackelberg Trail in Saalbach/Hinterglemm


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2015)

m-i-k-e schrieb:


> Ich steh immernoch auf den Hackelberg Trail in Saalbach/Hinterglemm


Soll ich dich abholen?
Ist doch sicher saukalt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-i-k-e (21. März 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Soll ich dich abholen?
> Ist doch sicher saukalt?



 wäre aber: Ich stehE immer noch auf deM Hackelberg Trail....

der hoffentlich bald schon wieder befahrbar ist.


----------



## mipo6 (22. März 2015)

Servus Freunde, nur mal so, wenn ihr in Bayern unterwegs seid, kommt doch vorher mal bei Surfing Trails Together vorbei. Wir sind die Größte Mitfahrzentrale in Bayern und organisieren uns über eine facebook gruppe. Hier fahren viele Locals und / oder neue Münchner etc. fast täglich TrailTouren, denen ihr euch ganz einfach anschließen könnt ! 

Wir haben darüber hinaus noch einiges vor dieses Jahr, also lasst uns doch ein gefällt mir da 

http:/www.facebook.com/groups/surfingtrailstogther  (Gruppe zum Mitfahren )

http:/www.facebook.com/surfingtrailstogther  ( Like Seite um alle Events im Auge zu behalten )


----------



## Lukanier (17. April 2015)

rollercoaster trail am leopoldsberg wien


----------



## Deleted253406 (30. August 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Flying Nun - Christchurch



Bei denen sieht das immer so verdammt easy aus :-/


----------



## rob_rider (4. November 2015)

muttersberg trail, bludenz österreich (vorarlberg)





offen bis 06.12.2015


----------



## aufgehts (4. November 2015)

*Der schönste singletrail*
unterscheidet sich grundsätzlich von einer angelegten strecke.
dazu die grottige musik....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (4. November 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> *Der schönste singletrail*
> unterscheidet sich grundsätzlich von einer angelegten strecke.



es gibt wohl keinen Wanderweg, bzw. in unserem Jargon "Singletrail", der nicht von Menschenhand angelegt wurde bzw. gepflegt wird. Von daher widersprichst Du dir selber.


----------



## rob_rider (5. November 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> *Der schönste singletrail*
> unterscheidet sich grundsätzlich von einer angelegten strecke.
> dazu die grottige musik....


natürlich ist der trail angelegt worden. der große Vorteil ist das keine wanderer unterwegs sind !!!!


----------



## Sanchopancho (5. November 2015)

egal ob angelegt oder nicht, Bludenz ist meilenweit weg von einem "schönsten Trail". Dafür sind einfach zuviele Enge Kurven drin.

paar km weiter kommen wir der Sache dann schon näher


----------



## Mecka-Joe (5. November 2015)

und wo soll das sein?????????????


----------



## vergilbt (8. November 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> *Der schönste singletrail*
> unterscheidet sich grundsätzlich von einer angelegten strecke.
> dazu die grottige musik....






Sanchopancho schrieb:


> egal ob angelegt oder nicht, Bludenz ist meilenweit weg von einem "schönsten Trail". Dafür sind einfach zuviele Enge Kurven drin.



Natürlich klasse, das nur ihr entscheiden könnt was ein schöner singletrail ist und was nicht... 

Selbst die Musik liegt im Auge des Betrachters... So viel Toleranz auf einen Haufen... Man, man, man 

Ich finde den Beitrag klasse, weil es einfach auch Inspiration gibt...  Und wenn es einem nicht passt, muss man nicht antworten


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. November 2015)

Dem Video nach zu urteilen sieht dieser Bludenz-Trail doch sehr gut aus und eine Kurve die man mit Doppelbrücke bequem fahren kann ist schon per Definition nicht eng.
Ich mag zwar auch lieber Pfade die von Wurzeln und Felsstein durchsetzt sind, aber die Geschmäcker bezüglich der Bodenbeschaffenheit sind bekanntlich sehr verschieden.


----------



## rob_rider (12. November 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Dem Video nach zu urteilen sieht dieser Bludenz-Trail doch sehr gut aus und eine Kurve die man mit Doppelbrücke bequem fahren kann ist schon per Definition nicht eng.
> Ich mag zwar auch lieber Pfade die von Wurzeln und Felsstein durchsetzt sind, aber die Geschmäcker bezüglich der Bodenbeschaffenheit sind bekanntlich sehr verschieden.


der trail wird auch ständig weitergebaut, enge Kurven/passagen kann man mit einem downhiller bzw. freerider problemlos umfahren....aber da gibts dann bestimmt biker denen es zu steil oder rutschig is 
bludenz und gegenüber im Tal (ca.10km) der bikepark brandnertal sind bestimmt eine reise wert!


----------



## dortmund biker (22. Dezember 2015)

Zumindest der schönste Singletrail, den ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin:


----------



## barbarissima (22. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön  Da will ich auch hin


----------



## dortmund biker (26. Dezember 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sehr schön  Da will ich auch hin


Danke  Name des Trails steht ja im Titel.  Das schöne ist, dass dort echt nichts los war. Wir sind den zwei mal gefahren und hatten immer freie Fahrt. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass der Uphill aus eigener Kraft erfolgen muss. Man kann sich aber in der Nähe des Passes in einer Hütte stärken, ist sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andiarbeit (26. Dezember 2015)

Wie meinst du der Name steht im Titel? 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## dortmund biker (26. Dezember 2015)

Im Videotitel. Also falls es um meinen Post geht


----------



## Tigletangle-Bob (11. Januar 2016)

Stilfserjoch runter zum Umbrailpass und weiter Richtung Bormio. 15 km downhill und ca 1500hm.
Hier gibt es zwei Etappen und immer wenn du denkst es kann nicht geiler werden...wird's noch geiler 
Flowtrail ohne Ende mit magischer Aussicht (von der man nix hat ;-)
https://www.komoot.de/highlight/106200?ref=whd
https://www.komoot.de/highlight/106199?ref=whd


----------



## Grossvater (23. Februar 2016)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> Danke  Name des Trails steht ja im Titel.  Das schöne ist, dass dort echt nichts los war. Wir sind den zwei mal gefahren und hatten immer freie Fahrt. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass der Uphill aus eigener Kraft erfolgen muss. Man kann sich aber in der Nähe des Passes in einer Hütte stärken, ist sehr zu empfehlen.


Ist das dann vom Passo Val Trela nach Livigno runter? 
Frage deshalb weil ich Lago S.Giacomo - Livigno und wieder zurück aufm Plan habe. 
Und jetzt ist halt die Frage was besser wäre:
Lago - Alpisella - Livigno - zurück Trela oder übern Trela nach Livigno und Alpisella zurück


----------



## cschaeff (23. Februar 2016)

Der Trail ist vom Passo Val Trela runter nach Livignio. So würde ich den an deiner Stelle fahren, wenn du vom Lago S.Giacomo kommst. Zurück dann übern Alpisella (relativ breiter Schotterweg, teilweise recht steil).


----------



## Grossvater (23. Februar 2016)

@cschaeff OK - passt - Danke


----------



## bobo2606 (23. Februar 2016)

Am Alpisella gibt es in der Richtung auch einen Trail. Wurde im Reisteil auch schon diskutiert.


----------



## Grossvater (23. Februar 2016)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Am Alpisella gibt es in der Richtung auch einen Trail. Wurde im Reisteil auch schon diskutiert.


Merci    scheint was zu taugen laut Forum.
Müsste nach Kompass der 138.1 sein.


----------



## Denzinger (2. März 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Ist das dann vom Passo Val Trela nach Livigno runter?
> Frage deshalb weil ich Lago S.Giacomo - Livigno und wieder zurück aufm Plan habe.
> Und jetzt ist halt die Frage was besser wäre:
> Lago - Alpisella - Livigno - zurück Trela oder übern Trela nach Livigno und Alpisella zurück


Auf alle Fälle Trela - Livigno - Alpisella sind wir vor 3 Jahren gefahren, ein Traum, GPS-Track habe ich auch dazu, falls den brauchst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (2. März 2016)

Denzinger schrieb:


> ...GPS-Track habe ich auch dazu, falls den brauchst


Laut Karte sollte man sich ja eigentlich nicht verfahren können  - den 136er rüber und aufm 138, bzw. 138.1 wieder zurück. 
Aber wie war das noch mit den Pferden vor der Apotheke  Von daher nehm ich Dein Angebot gern an.  Danke schonmal


----------



## m4chen (6. März 2016)

absolut grandios sind die 1500Hm am Sent 151 vom Monte Crostis runter über Givigliana!
Von alten Militärsteigen, über Almen, Walboden, Kehren, Fels ist da wirklich alles dabei und das in einer großartigen, absolut einsamen Landschaft! 

Oder der hier: AMAZING MTB malvuerich

Oder (damit ich nicht nur was aus meinem Lieblingsgebiet Friaul empfehle): 
Die epischen Singletrails vom Ligurischen Grenzkamm zwischen La Brigue und Saorge (und dann mit dem Zug wieder zurück


----------



## dortmund biker (12. März 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Ist das dann vom Passo Val Trela nach Livigno runter?
> Frage deshalb weil ich Lago S.Giacomo - Livigno und wieder zurück aufm Plan habe.
> Und jetzt ist halt die Frage was besser wäre:
> Lago - Alpisella - Livigno - zurück Trela oder übern Trela nach Livigno und Alpisella zurück


Sorry, zu spät gesehen.  Aber dir wurde ja bereits kompetent geantwortet.


----------



## Grossvater (13. März 2016)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> Sorry...


Kein Thema - passt scho


----------



## Thebike69 (15. März 2016)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Tabelle mit denn schönsten Trails?
Die anhand von like's oder so erstellt wurde?


----------



## dortmund biker (17. März 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es eine Tabelle mit denn schönsten Trails?
> Die anhand von like's oder so erstellt wurde?



Bezweifele ich. Dazu kommt dann noch, dass ich ja behaupten würde, dass der beliebteste Trail nicht der schönste ist. 
Gerade wenn auf einem Trail viel los ist, verliert er für mich an Reiz und oft auch an Flow (z.B. Bremswellen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (17. März 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es eine Tabelle mit denn schönsten Trails?
> Die anhand von like's oder so erstellt wurde?


Du könntest ja mal damit anfangen und alle aus diesem Fred schön säuberlich zusammenschreiben


----------



## Thebike69 (17. März 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Du könntest ja mal damit anfangen und alle aus diesem Fred schön säuberlich zusammenschreiben



Oje


----------



## Grossvater (17. März 2016)

Bei uns früher hieß es halt:  "Immer der der fragt!"  

(oder viell. wars auch immer der wo fragen tut


----------



## h4wk (11. Mai 2016)

Wir waren über den Feiertag ein bisschen am Comer See stolpern. Wirklich geniale Trails... 

Wer mehr zu den Touren wissen will, kann mal hier vorbeischauen: Comer See 2016










Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Deleted 101478 (11. Mai 2016)

@Thebike69 
Deutschland sucht den Superstar oder so


----------



## HansvonStoffeln (7. Juni 2016)

Edit.


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. Juni 2016)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> egal ob angelegt oder nicht, Bludenz ist meilenweit weg von einem "schönsten Trail". Dafür sind einfach zuviele Enge Kurven drin.
> 
> paar km weiter kommen wir der Sache dann schon näher




wo ist der Trail?


----------



## Trip22 (23. Juni 2016)

Alles muss klappen.


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Juni 2016)

Trip22 schrieb:


> Alles muss klappen.


Und was????


----------



## h4wk (24. Juli 2016)

Was schönes aus dem Vinschgau:







Mehr Bilder: http://www.bruchpilot.eu/alpen/sudtirol/mutspitz-oder-warum-man-kein-hardtail-fahren-sollte/2853

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (25. Juli 2016)

h4wk schrieb:


> Was schönes aus dem Vinschgau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann hat sichs ja definitv gelohnt!


----------



## rzOne20 (25. Juli 2016)

h4wk schrieb:


> Was schönes aus dem Vinschgau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab die immer gemieden, sind da nicht 1000-schaften Wanderer unterwegs?


----------



## matou (25. Juli 2016)

Kommt sicher darauf an wann du fährst...bei uns war Anfang Mai nix los. Wir haben nur eine einstellige Zahl an Wanderen getroffen. Die meisten sind an der Hütte hängen geblieben und sind ab dort scheinbar auch auf einem anderen Weg ins Tal gekommen.


----------



## h4wk (25. Juli 2016)

@matou gelohnt?! Das war der absolute Traum! Wenn du mal in Freiburg bist, sag bescheid, dann zeige ich mich erkenntlich! 

@rzOne20 Wandereransturm hielt sich auch bei uns in Grenzen, könnte aber auch am Wetter gelegen haben. Denke aber so lange man das nicht am Wochenende im Hochsommer macht, hält sich das ganze in Grenzen


----------



## Deleted253406 (25. Juli 2016)

h4wk schrieb:


> Was schönes aus dem Vinschgau:
> Mehr Bilder: http://www.bruchpilot.eu/alpen/sudtirol/mutspitz-oder-warum-man-kein-hardtail-fahren-sollte/2853



Der absolute Wahnsinn.
Ich würde mir jeden Knochen brechen. Vermutlich mehrfach ;-)


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (26. Juli 2016)

h4wk schrieb:


> Was schönes aus dem Vinschgau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gehört nich mehr zum Vinschgau!

Nur so als  (Klugscheisser) Info


----------



## jammerlappen (1. August 2016)

Wanderer trifft man (bzw ich) ab 17h so gut wie gar nicht mehr in der Gegend.


----------



## beat82 (6. August 2016)

Der Hacklberg Trail in Östereich ist als Langstrecke super.
Singltrek Pod Smrkem in Tschechien als Kurzstrecke.


----------



## demlak (6. August 2016)

bilder her =)

wann hört bei dir kurzstrecke auf und fängt langstrecke an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat82 (6. August 2016)

Den Hacklbergtrail mit Hardtail am Stück und ohne Pause durchzufahren, das ist für mich Langstrecke bei einem Singeltrail.
Pod Smrkem ist superflowig, wie eine richtig enge und kurvige Landstraße.


----------



## beat82 (17. August 2016)

Den schönsten Singletrail fahre ich lieber und muss ihn nicht zwingend fotografieren.


----------



## demlak (17. August 2016)

das eine schließt das andere nicht aus


----------



## beat82 (17. August 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> das eine schließt das andere nicht aus


und dein schönster singletrail?


----------



## demlak (17. August 2016)

der kommt noch


----------



## roliK (4. September 2016)

auch mal ein Bild hier drin von mir: zwar ohne Biker, aber ich glaube man kann sich vorstellen, wie es sich anfühlt da hinunterzusurfen - bei mir hat sich das jedenfalls eingebrannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (4. September 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> auch mal ein Bild hier drin von mir: zwar ohne Biker, aber ich glaube man kann sich vorstellen, wie es sich anfühlt da hinunterzusurfen - bei mir hat sich das jedenfalls eingebrannt.




Und wo ist das?


----------



## Thebike69 (4. September 2016)

beat82 schrieb:


> Den Hacklbergtrail mit Hardtail am Stück und ohne Pause durchzufahren, das ist für mich Langstrecke bei einem Singeltrail.
> Pod Smrkem ist superflowig, wie eine richtig enge und kurvige Landstraße.




Der Pod Smrkem ist doch in Tchechien oder?
Könntest du mir weitere Tipps geben,wie Unterkunft,Camping,Strecken usw?
Danke im Vorraus. 
Gruß Mike


----------



## roliK (4. September 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Und wo ist das?


Am Mont Blanc


----------



## Thebike69 (4. September 2016)

Upps, da war ich gerade letzte Woche
Da war gerade der UTMB in Charmonix


----------



## beat82 (4. September 2016)

Pod Smrkem ist nahe dem 3 Ländereck in Tschechien.
Dieser Spotcheck hat alle Antworten zu deinen Fragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/23/spot-check-trailcenter-singltrek-pod-smrkem-tschechien/


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. September 2016)

Letzte Woche im Vinschgau vom Göflaner Schartl runter nach Morter


----------



## finale (24. September 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> auch mal ein Bild hier drin von mir: zwar ohne Biker, aber ich glaube man kann sich vorstellen, wie es sich anfühlt da hinunterzusurfen - bei mir hat sich das jedenfalls eingebrannt.


die ersten Kehren bist aber nicht gefahren???


----------



## roliK (24. September 2016)

finale schrieb:


> die ersten Kehren bist aber nicht gefahren???


Nein, da spielt mein Kopf nicht mit. Der Trail ist aber auch ohne die ersten 2-3 Kehren noch recht brauchbar.


----------



## finale (24. September 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Nein, da spielt mein Kopf nicht mit. Der Trail ist aber auch ohne die ersten 2-3 Kehren noch recht brauchbar.


definitiv, bin ich vor 3 Wochen erst gefahren...absoluter Traumtrail!


----------



## demlak (27. Oktober 2016)

das muss man erstmal toppen =)

http://pr0gramm.com/top/1576200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansvonStoffeln (27. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> das muss man erstmal toppen =)
> 
> http://pr0gramm.com/top/1576200



Du scheinst die Regeln des Pr0's nicht verstanden zu haben.


----------



## demlak (27. Oktober 2016)

kenne sie nicht.. und interessieren mich auch nicht.. so what..


----------



## fromnai (13. November 2016)

Danke für diesen Tipp!! Klingt auf alle Fälle sehr vielversprechend. Muss mal schauen, ob ich demnächst dorthin komme, dann werd ich den auf jeden Fall fahren


----------



## aktenzeichenxy (12. Januar 2017)

Naja da hab ich aber auch ncht so Lust drauf, vom Bärenmarke Bär verfolgt zu werden, na bumm! 
Ich erfreu mich da eher an Anstrengungen, das high auf das man kommt, wenn man ne ordentliche Strecke hinter sich gebracht hat, das kann was.


----------



## jan84 (22. März 2017)

Auch nen ganz schönes Ding :


Gibt in der Ecke noch viel mehr schönes.


----------



## Thebike69 (22. März 2017)

jan84 schrieb:


> Auch nen ganz schönes Ding :
> 
> 
> Gibt in der Ecke noch viel mehr schönes.



Sehr Geil!
Könntest mir per PN noch ein paar Daten zusenden?


----------



## decay (22. März 2017)

Canyon, MM?


----------



## jan84 (22. März 2017)

Jo, bei Massa Marritima. Lohnt sich insgesamt die Ecke/ der Großraum.


----------



## beat82 (22. März 2017)

Der Großraum um MM ist ja DER Endurospot überhaupt.
Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall das ganze Jahr dort!
Der Canyontrail schafft es aber nicht in meine Top3, weil ich ihn nicht intuitiv/ vorrausschauend fahren kann (gerade zum Ende hin).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHAM (19. September 2017)

Ich hoffe, dass man hier noch posten darf  Kein Plan, warum seit März keiner mehr Lieblings-Singletrails gepostet hat.
Einer meiner Lieblingstrails ist auf jeden Fall seit diesem Jahr der "Coasta Trail" in der Zona Zero, in Nordspanien.

Höhendifferenz: 976HM, Länge: 23km

Link zur Tour: http://bttpirineo.com/es/rutas-btt-pirineo/zz-010-coasta-doble

Preview:


----------



## h4wk (19. September 2017)

Mal was aus dem Vinschgau zu Saisonbeginn:





Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Thebike69 (19. September 2017)

h4wk schrieb:


> Mal was aus dem Vinschgau zu Saisonbeginn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War in Latsch im Mai


----------



## marco_m (15. Oktober 2017)

Davoser Tour mit ultimativem Trailanteil ... Jakobashorn (mit Gondel) - Pischa (ohne Gondel) - Gotschna (mit Gondel)
Insgesamt 1200Hm und 3300 Tm !

Jakobshorn












Pischa




Gotschna


----------



## Simon Katsch (15. Oktober 2017)

marco_m schrieb:


> Davoser Tour mit ultimativem Trailanteil ... Jakobashorn (mit Gondel) - Pischa (ohne Gondel) - Gotschna (mit Gondel)
> Insgesamt 1200Hm und 3300 Tm !
> 
> Jakobshorn
> ...



richtig nice!
steht auch bald auf meinem plan....wenn der schnee wieder weg ist


----------



## Deleted 100301 (26. November 2018)

Für mich der schönste Trail den ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin: https://trailguide.net/3791
Vom Piz Umbrail ins Val Müstair in der Schweiz.





Das Bild ist nicht direkt am Piz Umbrail, sondern von einem Nebengipfel aufgenommen. Das Gelände ist aber ähnlich. Im Hintergrund sind Piz Palü und Piz Bernina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (26. November 2018)

oha das sieht nice aus!
waren das touren die du gefahren bist oder geliftet?


----------



## Thebike69 (26. November 2018)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Für mich der schönste Trail den ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin: https://trailguide.net/3791
> Vom Piz Umbrail ins Val Müstair in der Schweiz.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, denke das ist eine schöne Ecke zum Biken


----------



## Deleted 101478 (26. November 2018)

@Andreas U&D
bringst du da nicht was durcheinander ?
Piz Umbrail und Piz Nair sind aber nicht in der gleichen Ecke
@Simon Katsch 
Postauto- Shuttle


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. November 2018)

postauto vergesse ich immer


----------



## Deleted 100301 (26. November 2018)

bikespammer schrieb:


> @Andreas U&D
> bringst du da nicht was durcheinander ?
> Piz Umbrail und Piz Nair sind aber nicht in der gleichen Ecke
> @Simon Katsch
> Postauto- Shuttle



Ja stimmt, muss natürlich "Piz Umbrail" heißen. Habs korrigiert, danke.

@Simon Katsch: Wir sind mit dem Shuttle auf das Stilfser Joch. Dann den Trail runter: https://trailguide.net/3790 Vom Umbrail Pass auf den Piz Umbrail getragen und von dort den Trail runter: https://trailguide.net/3791 Das Val Müstair kann man dann über diese beiden Trails rausfahren: https://trailguide.net/3792 und https://trailguide.net/3784

Hier die ganze Tour (ist auch immer in den Trailbeschreibungen verlinkt): https://trailguide.net/3793


----------



## dede (28. November 2018)

Versteh nur nicht warum du vom Umbrailpaß direkt zum Piz Umbrail hochgetragen hast statt über die Bocchetta Forcola & Punta di Rims hochzufahren und nur die letzten Meter relativ entspannt zu Schieben/Tragen, aber wer's mag.....


----------



## Deleted 100301 (28. November 2018)

dede schrieb:


> Versteh nur nicht warum du vom Umbrailpaß direkt zum Piz Umbrail hochgetragen hast statt über die Bocchetta Forcola & Punta di Rims hochzufahren und nur die letzten Meter relativ entspannt zu Schieben/Tragen, aber wer's mag.....


Ah, das klingt auch gut und nach der geschmeidigeren Lösung  Die Tragestellen der direkten Variante sind teilweise schon recht exponiert.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2019)

...Teufi, Davos. Der Einstieg macht einen erstmal etwas nervös, geht aber dann doch ganz gut und das Ende wird schön technisch


----------



## reblaus_MSP (27. Juli 2019)

Das Bild kam mir sofort bekannt vor, genau dort war ich vor 3 Wochen auch. Geiler Trail


----------



## NobbyRalph (14. August 2019)

h4wk schrieb:


> Was schönes aus dem Vinschgau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das Bild sehe, frage ich mich was das im thread "schönste Singletrails" zu suchen hat. Mit Fahrtechnikfotos protzt man doch normalerweise bei den Bikebergsteigern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (14. August 2019)

I glaub das dieses Dorf ;-) außerdem geografisch nicht mehr zum Vinschgau gehört


----------



## jammerlappen (14. August 2019)

Ich glaube vor allem, dass man ein gestörtes Verhältnis zum Beiken haben muss, um das als schönsten Singletrail zu sehen


----------



## Belchenradler (4. Februar 2020)

Mein schönster Singletrail liegt im Parc Natural Cap de Creus in Katalonien an der Costa Brava, zwischen Cadaques und El Port de la Selva. Rein numerisch nichts besonders. Die höchste Erhebung liegt bei nur ca. 500m (von 0 = Meereshöhe) und auch die Länge von 3-4km dieses Trails ist nichts besonders. Der Trail lässt sich natürlich mit weiteren Trails  kombinieren und erweitern. Was mich aber so fasziniert ist:

1. Das Naturerlebnis: Ein 100% unverfälschter Naturtrail, nichts angelegtes, nichts geshaptes, kein Shuttlebetrieb, keine Beschilderung, etc.. Menschenleer, unbewohnt, man könnte da stundenlang am Cap de Creus fahren (und sich verirren ...), ohne einen Menschen, oder ein bewohntes Haus zu sehen!

2.  Das Mediterrane: Die unschlagbare Kombination aus Berge & Meer. Ein Trail mit Blick auf das Meer und die unverbaute Küste. Duftende Vegetation, Pinien, Korkeichen, Feigenkakteen, Ginster, Rosmarin, etc.. Die besondere Tierwelt. Vom Wildschein über ein Delphinskelett in einer Bucht, habe ich da schon so ziemlich alles gesehen. Das letzte Mal querte ein ca. 60cm großer Leguan den Trail ...

3. Fahrtechnisch ist dieser Trail entspannt und moderat (meist nur bis S2). Das Cap de Creus bietet ansonsten aber für jeden Geschmack einfach alles, von leicht bis unfahrbar.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (4. Februar 2020)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Mein schönster Singletrail liegt im Parc Natural Cap de Creus in Katalonien an der Costa Brava, zwischen Cadaques und El Port de la Selva. Rein numerisch nichts besonders. Die höchste Erhebung liegt bei nur ca. 500m (von 0 = Meereshöhe) und auch die Länge von 3-4km dieses Trails ist nichts besonders. Der Trail lässt sich natürlich mit weiteren Trails  kombinieren und erweitern. Was mich aber so fasziniert ist:
> 
> 1. Das Naturerlebnis: Ein 100% unverfälschter Naturtrail, nichts angelegtes, nichts geshaptes, kein Shuttlebetrieb, keine Beschilderung, etc.. Menschenleer, unbewohnt, man könnte da stundenlang am Cap de Creus fahren (und sich verirren ...), ohne einen Menschen, oder ein bewohntes Haus zu sehen!
> 
> ...


Herr Guide, wo gehört der Daumen beim biken hin?


----------



## Belchenradler (4. Februar 2020)

? ertappt Herr Ober-Fahrlehrer! ? Eigentlich habe ich aber tatsächlich immer einen Finger an den Bremsen aufliegen und auch die Daumen so, daß sie richtig greifen. Keine Ahnung mehr, was da los war ... ? Rechts habe ich womöglich die Rockshox bedient, wegen dem kleinen Anstieg - oder ich wollte einfach mal entspannen?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. Februar 2020)

Für mich ist das hier eine der schönsten Strecken: Brixen, Plose.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2020)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das hier eine der schönsten Strecken: Brixen, Plose.



Gehört dummerweise zu dene, die auf Grund der E-Biker gesperrt wurden 

G.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (1. März 2020)

Kannst Du das konkretisieren? Ich war mit meiner  Frau im Herbst letzten Jahres dort. Das waren im Übrigen unsere Flitterwochen und ich wollte ihr nach der Hochzeit meinen Lieblingstrail zeigen, damit sie weiß dass sie den richtigen geheiratet hat. Wir also dahochgefahren 1 Woche nach dem die Lifte zugemacht haben. Dann hat uns einer erzählt, dass man fast nirgends mehr fahren dürfe. Da die Lifte zu waren sind wir jedoch niemandem begegnet den das stören könnte und sind trotzdem gefahren. Ein anderer Biker meinte es wäre alles quatsch und nix sei verboten. Im Netz haben wir keine Infos gefunden. Was stimmt nun und wo steht was? Danke!


----------



## soundfreak (1. März 2020)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Kannst Du das konkretisieren?
> ...
> Im Netz haben wir keine Infos gefunden. Was stimmt nun und wo steht was? Danke!



Hier gibts infos...






						Trailsperren Brixen Plose & Pfeffersberg
					

Wie heute im Artikel vermerkt solls ja ab der kommenden Saison die nächsten Trailsperren in Südtirol geben. Hat jemand von den Locals zufällig einen Dolomiten Zugang wo man die Übersicht über die geplannten Sperren genau sieht...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc9 (1. März 2020)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Mein schönster Singletrail liegt im Parc Natural Cap de Creus in Katalonien an der Costa Brava, zwischen Cadaques und El Port de la Selva. Rein numerisch nichts besonders. Die höchste Erhebung liegt bei nur ca. 500m (von 0 = Meereshöhe) und auch die Länge von 3-4km dieses Trails ist nichts besonders. Der Trail lässt sich natürlich mit weiteren Trails  kombinieren und erweitern. Was mich aber so fasziniert ist:
> 
> 1. Das Naturerlebnis: Ein 100% unverfälschter Naturtrail, nichts angelegtes, nichts geshaptes, kein Shuttlebetrieb, keine Beschilderung, etc.. Menschenleer, unbewohnt, man könnte da stundenlang am Cap de Creus fahren (und sich verirren ...), ohne einen Menschen, oder ein bewohntes Haus zu sehen!
> 
> ...




Hallo,
Gibt's dazu Karten oder Gps-Daten- auf Trailforks ist da leider nix....
Gruß z


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2020)

Die genauen Daten kannst direkt beim Tourismusverein dort per Mail nachfragen. Sie versuchen auch noch die Sperrungen abzuwenden.


G.


----------



## xc9 (1. März 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die genauen Daten kannst direkt beim Tourismusverein dort per Mail nachfragen. Sie versuchen auch noch die Sperrungen abzuwenden.
> 
> 
> G.




An wen ist die Antwort gerichtet ?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2020)

xc9 schrieb:


> An wen ist die Antwort gerichtet ?




Oh, eigentlich zitiere ich normalerweise schon immer. Aber jetzt dann eh an alle die es interessiert 

G.


----------



## xc9 (2. März 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh, eigentlich zitiere ich normalerweise schon immer. Aber jetzt dann eh an alle die es interessiert
> 
> G.


Also meinst Du den Beitrag über die Costa Brava?
Welche Tourinfo ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2020)

Ähm, er meint natürlich das Brixen Thema. An der Costa Brava gibt es keine Sperren, es sei den du bist motorisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc9 (2. März 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ähm, er meint natürlich das Brixen Thema. An der Costa Brava gibt es keine Sperren, es sei den du bist motorisiert.


Wahrscheinlich , ja


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2020)

xc9 schrieb:


> Also meinst Du den Beitrag über die Costa Brava?
> Welche Tourinfo ?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Ja, ich meinte das Brixenthema 

G.


----------



## Belchenradler (2. März 2020)

xc9 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Gibt's dazu Karten oder Gps-Daten- auf Trailforks ist da leider nix....
> Gruß z


Nein, da wirst du, (aus meiner Sicht - zum Glück ), nicht viel finden. Ich komme seit 30 Jahren ans Cap de Creus in Katalonien und es hat mich Jahre gekostet die ganzen versteckten Trails dort alle zu finden und in sinnvoll fahrbare Touren mit hohem Trailanteil zu packen, so wie ich sie jetzt anbiete beim Bike Camp Katalonien https://www.belchenradler.de/bike-camp-katalonien/. Der offizielle Tourismusverband Catalunya https://katalonien-tourismus.de mit dem ich kooperiere, hat selbst nur Cross Country Routen auf breiten Wegen im Portfolio. Es gibt also keine Trailmaps, wie etwa in Finale Ligure und auch vor Ort keine Unternehmen, oder Guides (ausser mir) die Touren anbieten. Die Region ist praktisch noch weitgehend unerschlossen.

Tipp: Wenn du auf eigene Faust MTB-Touren dort unternehmen willst, würde ich dir raten die 2 Haupt-Wanderrouten Gr.92 und Gr.11 am Cap de Creus genauer anzuschauen. Auch kannst du einen Blick auf meine Bike Camp Seite werfen auf der ich 5 Touren detailliert beschreibe. Strava Heatmaps zeigen einem welche vermeintlichen Pfade überhaupt nicht genutzt werden und daher dann meist auch nicht zu empfehlen sind.

Gruß, Belchenradler


----------



## HeinerDAV (15. April 2020)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Nein, da wirst du, (aus meiner Sicht - zum Glück ), nicht viel finden. Ich komme seit 30 Jahren ans Cap de Creus in Katalonien und es hat mich Jahre gekostet die ganzen versteckten Trails dort alle zu finden und in sinnvoll fahrbare Touren mit hohem Trailanteil zu packen, so wie ich sie jetzt anbiete beim Bike Camp Katalonien https://www.belchenradler.de/bike-camp-katalonien/. Der offizielle Tourismusverband Catalunya https://katalonien-tourismus.de mit dem ich kooperiere, hat selbst nur Cross Country Routen auf breiten Wegen im Portfolio. Es gibt also keine Trailmaps, wie etwa in Finale Ligure und auch vor Ort keine Unternehmen, oder Guides (ausser mir) die Touren anbieten. Die Region ist praktisch noch weitgehend unerschlossen.
> 
> Tipp: Wenn du auf eigene Faust MTB-Touren dort unternehmen willst, würde ich dir raten die 2 Haupt-Wanderrouten Gr.92 und Gr.11 am Cap de Creus genauer anzuschauen. Auch kannst du einen Blick auf meine Bike Camp Seite werfen auf der ich 5 Touren detailliert beschreibe. Strava Heatmaps zeigen einem welche vermeintlichen Pfade überhaupt nicht genutzt werden und daher dann meist auch nicht zu empfehlen sind.
> 
> Gruß, Belchenradler


----------



## demlak (15. April 2020)

~hat sich erledigt~


----------



## HeinerDAV (15. April 2020)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Nein, da wirst du, (aus meiner Sicht - zum Glück ), nicht viel finden. Ich komme seit 30 Jahren ans Cap de Creus in Katalonien und es hat mich Jahre gekostet die ganzen versteckten Trails dort alle zu finden und in sinnvoll fahrbare Touren mit hohem Trailanteil zu packen, so wie ich sie jetzt anbiete beim Bike Camp Katalonien https://www.belchenradler.de/bike-camp-katalonien/. Der offizielle Tourismusverband Catalunya https://katalonien-tourismus.de mit dem ich kooperiere, hat selbst nur Cross Country Routen auf breiten Wegen im Portfolio. Es gibt also keine Trailmaps, wie etwa in Finale Ligure und auch vor Ort keine Unternehmen, oder Guides (ausser mir) die Touren anbieten. Die Region ist praktisch noch weitgehend unerschlossen.
> 
> Tipp: Wenn du auf eigene Faust MTB-Touren dort unternehmen willst, würde ich dir raten die 2 Haupt-Wanderrouten Gr.92 und Gr.11 am Cap de Creus genauer anzuschauen. Auch kannst du einen Blick auf meine Bike Camp Seite werfen auf der ich 5 Touren detailliert beschreibe. Strava Heatmaps zeigen einem welche vermeintlichen Pfade überhaupt nicht genutzt werden und daher dann meist auch nicht zu empfehlen sind.
> 
> Gruß, Belchenradler





Belchenradler schrieb:


> Nein, da wirst du, (aus meiner Sicht - zum Glück ), nicht viel finden. Ich komme seit 30 Jahren ans Cap de Creus in Katalonien und es hat mich Jahre gekostet die ganzen versteckten Trails dort alle zu finden und in sinnvoll fahrbare Touren mit hohem Trailanteil zu packen, so wie ich sie jetzt anbiete beim Bike Camp Katalonien https://www.belchenradler.de/bike-camp-katalonien/. Der offizielle Tourismusverband Catalunya https://katalonien-tourismus.de mit dem ich kooperiere, hat selbst nur Cross Country Routen auf breiten Wegen im Portfolio. Es gibt also keine Trailmaps, wie etwa in Finale Ligure und auch vor Ort keine Unternehmen, oder Guides (ausser mir) die Touren anbieten. Die Region ist praktisch noch weitgehend unerschlossen.
> 
> Tipp: Wenn du auf eigene Faust MTB-Touren dort unternehmen willst, würde ich dir raten die 2 Haupt-Wanderrouten Gr.92 und Gr.11 am Cap de Creus genauer anzuschauen. Auch kannst du einen Blick auf meine Bike Camp Seite werfen auf der ich 5 Touren detailliert beschreibe. Strava Heatmaps zeigen einem welche vermeintlichen Pfade überhaupt nicht genutzt werden und daher dann meist auch nicht zu empfehlen sind.
> 
> Gruß, Belchenradler


Das Cap de Creus ist sicherlich in der Kombination Landschafterlebnis, Trailreichtum in Europa nicht leicht zu toppen. Kann mich hier nur dem Belchenradler anschließen, obwohl ich bisher dort 'nur' 18 Jahre  bike.
Um das ganze Gebiet auszukosten braucht es aber Fahrtechnik im oberen Bereich. Vieles ist obligatorisch S3, teilweise mit etlichen S4 Schwierigkeiten gespickt. S1 und S2 Trails gibt es reichen aber maximal für eine Woche.Es rumpelt ordentlich. Ehrlicherweise eher nichts für Flowtrailliebhaber. 
An einer Stelle muss ich widersprechen. Die Trails lassen sich eigentlich fast alle im einschlägigen Kartenmaterial, Mapa Topografie de Catalunya (Blatt 48 und 47) und  mit Abstrichen mapa excursionista Cap de Creus Editorial Alpin, und Openstreetmap, bzw. Outdooractive etc. finden.  
Problem bleibt immer, ob man diese dann hinunterkommt. Ein ortskundiger und Fahrtechnisch versierter  Guide ist deswegen dort absolut hilfreich.  
Meine Lieblingstrails dort:
Puig de l'Aliga nach Mas Olivia
Puig Tifell nach Llanca
und und ......

Viele Grüße

Heiner


----------



## Belchenradler (16. April 2020)

HeinerDAV schrieb:


> Das Cap de Creus ist sicherlich in der Kombination Landschafterlebnis, Trailreichtum in Europa nicht leicht zu toppen. Kann mich hier nur dem Belchenradler anschließen, obwohl ich bisher dort 'nur' 18 Jahre  bike.
> Um das ganze Gebiet auszukosten braucht es aber Fahrtechnik im oberen Bereich. Vieles ist obligatorisch S3, teilweise mit etlichen S4 Schwierigkeiten gespickt. S1 und S2 Trails gibt es reichen aber maximal für eine Woche.Es rumpelt ordentlich. Ehrlicherweise eher nichts für Flowtrailliebhaber.
> An einer Stelle muss ich widersprechen. Die Trails lassen sich eigentlich fast alle im einschlägigen Kartenmaterial, Mapa Topografie de Catalunya (Blatt 48 und 47) und  mit Abstrichen mapa excursionista Cap de Creus Editorial Alpin, und Openstreetmap, bzw. Outdooractive etc. finden.
> Problem bleibt immer, ob man diese dann hinunterkommt. Ein ortskundiger und Fahrtechnisch versierter  Guide ist deswegen dort absolut hilfreich.
> ...


Freut ich zu hören, daß es dir am Cap de Creus auch so gefällt! Die Gegend kennen ja überhaupt nur ganz wenige. In einer Zeit wo überall nur noch geshapte Murmelbahnen angelegt werden, inklusive Shuttle oder Lift, ist die menschenleere Gegend am Cap de Creus wohltuend anders. Es ist ein Geheimtipp für Naturtrail-Liebhaber und MTB-Individualisten.
Klar sind Naturtrails anders zu fahren als angelegte Strecken. Wenn es da mal etwas steiler und verblockt wird, fängt einem eben kein Anlieger auf ... Man muss aber kein Enduroprofi, oder Bikebergsteiger sein, um da dennoch Spass zu haben, alles eine Frage der richtigen Streckenwahl / Streckenkenntnis.
Ich kenne die genannten Trails von dir und die nach Mas Olivia habe ich auch immer im Programm, auch wegen der schönen Dolmen dort. Am liebsten fahre ich persönlich aber im inneren Parc Natural, wegen der Abgeschiedenheit von jeglicher Zivilisation, zwischen El Port de la Selva, Far de Cap de Creus und Cadaques. Von wo aus startest du deine Touren?

Viele Grüße, Christof

P.S. eigentlich wäre ich zur Zeit gerade dort, wenn Corona nicht wäre ?


----------



## Eike. (16. April 2020)

Ihr habt mich überzeugt. Wenn ich das nächste Mal über den Jahreswechsel nach Spanien fahre (hoffentlich dieses Jahr wieder) nehme ich das Bike mit und mache einen Zwischenstopp am Cap Creus. Bisher war ich nur mit dem Motorrad mal dort.


----------



## HeinerDAV (16. April 2020)

Ja der Parc natural ist sicherlich landschaftlich eines der Highlights. Hier ist das Biken auch  flowig möglich. Cala Tavellera ist ein toller Badeplatz und die Bar am Leuchtturm ...........
Normalerweise wohnen wir in Petit Canyelles am Strand. In der Regel starte ich auch von da.  Wir hatten mit der Familie für Anfang Juni für zwei Wochen geplant.  Mal schauen was daraus wird. Sonst im Herbst oder spätestens nächstes Jahr.

Viele Grüße

Heiner


----------



## Belchenradler (16. April 2020)

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal? Ich bin, wenn es Corona zulässt, im August und die letzten 2 Wochen im Oktober in El Port de la Selva und ansonsten Ostern und Pfingsten 2021, jeweils für 2 Wochen.

P.S. das Restaurant Cap de Creus beim Leuchtturm ist wirklich episch. Hast du gewusst, daß dort draussen 1971 der Kinofilm "The Light at the Edge of the World" / "Das Licht am Ende der Welt" gedreht wurde, mit Kirk Douglas und Yul Brynner in den Hauptrollen? Der Titel passt auf jeden Fall, und wenn man die Landschaft sieht im Film und wie der Tramuntana bläst, erkennt man gleich, daß sich die letzten 50 Jahre dort nicht viel verändert hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (17. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
einer meiner besten Trails war in November 2019 in Nepal / Mustang Gebirge


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juli 2020)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> einer meiner besten Trails war in November 2019 in Nepal / Mustang Gebirge


geiler Scheiß!


----------



## Velo-X (17. Juli 2020)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> einer meiner besten Trails war in November 2019 in Nepal / Mustang Gebirge


Wow. Den würde ich auch in meine Topliste aufnehmen, wenn ich mal dort gewesen wäre....
Geiles Foto! Das würde bei mir als Poster an der Wand hängen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juli 2020)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> einer meiner besten Trails war in November 2019 in Nepal / Mustang Gebirge


Kannst du kurz ein paar zeilen dazu schreiben?
Anforderungen an Fahrtechnik und Kondition interessieren mich in erster Linie.


----------



## Beckinio (17. Juli 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kannst du kurz ein paar zeilen dazu schreiben?
> Anforderungen an Fahrtechnik und Kondition interessieren mich in erster Linie.



Na klar....das war der Lubra Trail. Wir sind von Kakbeni in Richtung Muktinath hoch gefahren und waren am Ende suf zirka 3900m. Von dort dsn den gezeigten Trail endlos lang und unbeschreiblich, so wie die ganzen fast 3 Wochen in Nepal.
Der Trail war nicht sonderlich schwierig. Schmal und sehr sehr schnell. Man durfte nicht suf die seitlichen dornigen Büsche fallen oder mit dem Vorderrad berühren....das wäre es gewesen. Die Dinger waren sowas von hart und zäh.
Die 3 Wochen in Nepal wo es hoch bis auf 4800m ging waren Konditionell und Fahrtechnisch schon auf sehr hohem Niveau. Aber alles machbar ?


----------



## Beckinio (17. Juli 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kannst du kurz ein paar zeilen dazu schreiben?
> Anforderungen an Fahrtechnik und Kondition interessieren mich in erster Linie.





Velo-X schrieb:


> Wow. Den würde ich auch in meine Topliste aufnehmen, wenn ich mal dort gewesen wäre....
> Geiles Foto! Das würde bei mir als Poster an der Wand hängen.



Habe ich auch in klein an der Wand hängen. Könnte von dem Trip mein Haus vollhängen, da hat nur die Gattin was dagegen ??


----------



## der Trixxer (4. September 2020)

Mein schönster Singletrail bzw. schönste Tour von Claviere zum Montgenèvre Pass, dann 2 Lifte und über den Lago di 7 Colori und über diesen Singletrail








						(Not) The best singletrack in the world Trail at Montgenèvre
					

This is described as the 'best singletrack in the world' in the 'Alps Mountain Biking' book by Steve Mallett. Personally I don't think it's that good, but it is pretty good and...




					www.trailforks.com
				



zurück


----------



## roliK (13. September 2020)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Mein schönster Singletrail bzw. schönste Tour von Claviere zum Montgenèvre Pass, dann 2 Lifte und über den Lago di 7 Colori und über diesen Singletrail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Gegend dort gibts ja an jedem zweiten Berg einen Trail, den ich ohne weiteres als "besten der Alpen" bezeichnen würde. Schwierig ist nur, sich auf einen festzulegen.


----------



## RedDragon83 (13. September 2020)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Mein schönster Singletrail bzw. schönste Tour von Claviere zum Montgenèvre Pass, dann 2 Lifte und über den Lago di 7 Colori und über diesen Singletrail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Trail vom Trailforks ist der gleiche wie auf den Bildern? Sieht jetzt nicht wirklich "schwarz" aus?
Ansonsten: Sehr einladend vor geilem Panorama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (13. September 2020)

roliK schrieb:


> In der Gegend dort gibts ja an jedem zweiten Berg einen Trail, den ich ohne weiteres als "besten der Alpen" bezeichnen würde. Schwierig ist nur, sich auf einen festzulegen.


Es steht ja bei Trailforks (Not) the best Singletrack, aber in den 18 Tagen wo ich in Briançon war, war das mein persönlicher bester Singletrack. Die Tour könnt ihr euch auch im Buch 40 Supertrails der Alpen anschauen. Wird da als eher einfach beschrieben. Da ich Asthma habe komme ich halt nicht auf jeden Berg hoch.


----------



## der Trixxer (13. September 2020)

RedDragon83 schrieb:


> Der Trail vom Trailforks ist der gleiche wie auf den Bildern? Sieht jetzt nicht wirklich "schwarz" aus?
> Ansonsten: Sehr einladend vor geilem Panorama


Die meisten Bilder zeigen die Anfahrt, wenn’s steil und eng ist bleibe ich nicht zum Foto machen stehen. Deshalb nur zwei Bilder vom Singletrack. Bin eher Foto faul. Schwarz ist bei Trailforks relativ, da eigentlich bei Trailforks früher rot die höchste Schwierigkeit war. Wenn man sich aber Trails in Österreich anschaut geht es von grün, blau, rot, schwarz. Ich schätze je nachdem wer das einstellt (war ein Engländer) kommen verschiedene Bewertungen raus. Der Trail war viel S2 mit ein bißchen S3, meiner Meinung.


----------



## cbtp (8. Oktober 2020)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Wenn man sich aber Trails in Österreich anschaut geht es von grün, blau, rot, schwarz. Ich schätze je nachdem wer das einstellt (war ein Engländer) kommen verschiedene Bewertungen raus.



Das ist nur bei (einigen) Bikeparks in Österreich (derzeit) so, weil ein Belgischer Trailforksuser nach seinem Bikeparktrip vor ein paar Wochen gemeint hat, hier alles umstellen zu müssen. Das ist derzeit ein wenig ein Problem in der österreichischen Darstellung. Die paar "illegalen" Einträge die es gibt – vor allem im Westen – richten sich sonst an das internationale System Grün-Blau-Schwarz-Rot.

Soweit ich gesehen habe, sind dort alle Schwierigkeiten einfach auf die offizielle Angabe im Bikepark abgeändert worden. Diese Angaben sind halt oft völliger Blödsinn ...


----------



## stuk (14. Dezember 2020)

Sölden kann auch Trail Tour und schön


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Dezember 2020)

Direkt neben der Straße ist aber nicht so cool.


----------



## stuk (14. Dezember 2020)

die Straße ist die mautpflichtige Gletscherstraße, fährt kaum ein Auto und der Trail beginnt dort, geht aber nach ca. 500metern links ab (Kurve auf dem Foto) und man hat mit der Straße nix mehr zu tun. Ab Hochsölden dann gebaute Murmelbahn oder Naturtrail (LeiterbergTrail) oder Kombinationen bis ins Tal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EricBa (14. Dezember 2020)

Wär ich gern, tausche Wetter


----------



## der Trixxer (14. Dezember 2020)

stuk schrieb:


> die Straße ist die mautpflichtige Gletscherstraße, fährt kaum ein Auto und der Trail beginnt dort, geht aber nach ca. 500metern links ab (Kurve auf dem Foto) und man hat mit der Straße nix mehr zu tun. Ab Hochsölden dann gebaute Murmelbahn oder Naturtrail (LeiterbergTrail) bis ins Tal


Ist das der 675 Trail von der Rettebachalm nach Hochsölden? Den bin ich im Sommer auch gefahren. Bin den in beide Richtungen gefahren. Schöne Aussicht. 👍


----------



## stuk (14. Dezember 2020)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ist das der 675 Trail von der Rettebachalm nach Hochsölden? Den bin ich im Sommer auch gefahren. Bin den in beide Richtungen gefahren. Schöne Aussicht. 👍



ja. sind komplett hoch getreten und nach einer entspannten Pause trailig runter.
dort geht auch Tour ohne lift und Murmelbahn


----------



## der Trixxer (15. Dezember 2020)

stuk schrieb:


> ja. sind komplett hoch getreten und nach einer entspannten Pause trailig runter.
> dort geht auch Tour ohne lift und Murmelbahn


War fauler, bin von der Mittelstation über den 676 zum 675. Der Trail 676 ist zwar nur 1,1 km lang, aber ich fand ihn etwas anspruchsvoller wegen einigen Uphill Trailpassagen. Nichts zum Ballern, da beide Shared Trails sind.


----------



## monkey10 (15. Dezember 2020)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> War fauler, bin von der Mittelstation über den 676 zum 675. Der Trail 676 ist zwar nur 1,1 km lang, aber ich fand ihn etwas anspruchsvoller wegen einigen Uphill Trailpassagen. Nichts zum Ballern, da beide Shared Trails sind.



Das sind beide offizielle Shared-Trails? Ist ja nicht der Fernar-Trail, wenn man den Leiterbergalm-Trail weiter fahren kann.

War jetzt schon oft in Sölden und dachte alle offiziellen Trails & Strecken gefahren zu sein. Auf diesen war ich noch nicht. Sind die auf der offiziellen Bike-Karte eingezeichnet?


----------



## stuk (15. Dezember 2020)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Das sind beide offizielle Shared-Trails? Ist ja nicht der Fernar-Trail, wenn man den Leiterbergalm-Trail weiter fahren kann.
> 
> War jetzt schon oft in Sölden und dachte alle offiziellen Trails & Strecken gefahren zu sein. Auf diesen war ich noch nicht. Sind die auf der offiziellen Bike-Karte eingezeichnet?



ja


----------



## stuk (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe zwar hier nun von Sölden bzw. einer Halb-Tagestour (über Sonneck/Gaislach hoch, den Hang an der Mittelstation kreuzen dann 676 hoch/wellig, Gletscherstraße, Pause Füße ins kalte Wasser, Rettenbachalm mit Gletscherblick und lecker Pause, dann Panoramatrail 675, kurz in die Murmelbahn und dann rüber zum 672-Leiterbergtrail und zum Abschluss dann 6009) geschwärmt, jedoch sieht mich Sölden so schnell nicht wieder. Letzten September war das Dorf einfach nur eine Großbaustelle. Krach und Dreck von 7-18 Uhr und selbst an der Mittelstation und in den Hängen wurde für den Winter gebaut und auf den Forststraßen kamen uns ständig Schutt-LKW entgegen. Sind dann auch vorzeitig weiter nach Italien.....Molveno und Gardasee


----------



## RedDragon83 (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich war früher regelmäßig in Sölden, aber seitdem die Ötztal Premium-Card nicht mehr am Anreisetag gilt und das Tourismusamt mir das als Vorteil für den Kunden verkaufen wollte...🙄


----------



## der Trixxer (15. Dezember 2020)

monkey10 schrieb:


> War jetzt schon oft in Sölden und dachte alle offiziellen Trails & Strecken gefahren zu sein. Auf diesen war ich noch nicht. Sind die auf der offiziellen Bike-Karte eingezeichnet?


Die sind eingezeichnet. Ohne Lift ist das die Endurostrecke M.


----------



## Frankentourer (15. Dezember 2020)

Nach einem halben Jahr Mountainbiken finde ich "the whole enchilada" in moab (Utah), den Argentinier (Wallis/Schweiz) und die Old Ghost road (Neuseeland) die top drei der Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (15. Dezember 2020)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Nach einem halben Jahr Mountainbiken finde ich "the whole enchilada" in moab (Utah), den Argentinier (Wallis/Schweiz) und die Old Ghost road (Neuseeland) die top drei der Trails.


OGR ist wahrlich ein Traum, ja - und der neue Paparoa Great Walk bzw. Ride muss ähnlich gut sein (55km reiner Flow) s.a. hier =>


----------



## Frankentourer (15. Dezember 2020)

Paparoa war nur eine Tagestour bis zum Rutsch möglich und war mir etwas zu flowig, selbst in der Gegenrichtung. Naja der Westküstenregen wird das schon richten.


----------



## der Trixxer (16. Dezember 2020)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Nach einem halben Jahr Mountainbiken finde ich "the whole enchilada" in moab (Utah), den Argentinier (Wallis/Schweiz) und die Old Ghost road (Neuseeland) die top drei der Trails.


Hast du Bilder für uns? Wäre schön, gerade jetzt wo man nicht reisen kann und es bei uns Winter ist.


----------



## dede (16. Dezember 2020)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Paparoa war nur eine Tagestour bis zum Rutsch möglich und war mir etwas zu flowig, selbst in der Gegenrichtung. Naja der Westküstenregen wird das schon richten.


Yep, der We(s)t Coast -Regen hatte gleich zu Beginn nach der Eröffnung schon seinen Tribut eingefordert. Kenn auch nur bis Paparoa Hut und den Abschnitt auf dem alten Croesus Track, der ja im Walk selbst aufgegangen ist....


----------



## der Trixxer (24. Juni 2021)

Den Val delle Mine Trail in Livigno bin ich jetzt das zweite mal gefahren und finde ihn immer noch super:







Nicht schwierig (S1, am Ende kurz S2) aber landschaftlich grandios und leicht zu erreichen.


----------



## der Trixxer (24. Juni 2021)

Auch super der Singletrail vom Passo Foscagno zur Alpe Trela, Trela Pass und dann nach Livigno runter.


----------



## Halorider (1. Juli 2021)

muss wieder nach Livigno😀 wer kommt mit?😂


----------



## Thebike69 (1. Juli 2021)

Halorider schrieb:


> muss wieder nach Livigno😀 wer kommt mit?😂


Bin dabei ☝🏻


----------



## der Trixxer (1. Juli 2021)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Bin dabei ☝🏻


War letzte Woche, wäre am liebsten länger geblieben, obwohl ich schon das 3. mal dort war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. Juli 2021)

Halorider schrieb:


> muss wieder nach Livigno😀 wer kommt mit?😂


Ist für in 14 Tagen gebucht


----------



## Halorider (1. Juli 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ist für in 14 Tagen gebucht


Mal sehen ewt klappt es in Oktober auf den weg zum bikefestival in Riva


----------

